# [The Void Project] BACK FROM THE DARKNESS



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 28, 2014)

*[The Void Project]*





_Welcome 

Welcome to the land where the trains don?t stop, and the music doesn?t play, and the rules have disappeared; where the weeds grow rampant, and the rocks become mountains, and the animals aren?t so cultured anymore; 
the land is dark, 
the land is afraid, 
and the land is wild.

This is The Void. Everyone and everything you know has disappeared here. This is where it all ends up. No doubt you wondered where Re-Tail stored its trash heaps, or where your path was deleted into, or what happened to your villager with no place to go.

You found it.

It?s here.

And now you?re here, too.

Everyone who comes here is different. I?ve seen a thousand different people with a thousand different gleams in their eyes. They chose how to make their way out here. So will you.

I recommend you run, or get real good at hiding, until you figure it out. The Void doesn?t wait. The Void will do its best to rob you of everything that you are. That's its job. To delete the unwanted data.

And The Void will do its best to destroy you.

Fall by a tiger who was once your friend. Become lost in an eternal bamboo forest. Sink into a black cosmos that starts in your soul.

But you?ll figure it out.

I?ve seen it before.

I?ve seen people run. I?ve seen people hide. I?ve seen them grow wild and untamed here in this black jungle. I?ve seen them barely survive. I?ve even seen them fall.

And occasionally,

I?ve seen them live.

So tell me.

*What's your story?*_​



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*[THE VOID PROJECT: BETA]*


This is The Void Project! This is a place where we can creatively share the stories of the lost villagers, the characters (or items!) in our Animal Crossing games who disappear into a storehouse of deleted data ? or, The Void! Anyone is welcome to join in here, and explore the imaginations of what has happened to our villagers post-game. 

Basically, you can tell the stories however you want - words, art, sculpture, screenshots, animation, music - whatever you can imagine  
You can continue from someone else's story, put in someone else's villager, or make up your own way of doing things! There is no right way to do this! 
So don't be worried! Skill level is irrelevant, amount of Animal Crossing experience is irrelevant, and conventional storytelling and art are irrelevant! It?s okay to be bad at this. 
Because what we?re doing is sharing together! Adventures, ideas, stories, thoughts, doodles, 5-year-oil-paint masterpieces ? what?s important is that you?re here! Because we like you  And your pretty brain! 


*Guys in charge*
Jesusfreakette - Person Who Jumps Off the Cliff First
Statistic1114 - Co-Commander-in-Chief
Venice - Tumblr Tycoon
MayorMae - Keeper of the Records/The Noble Monkey with a Typewriter building the Canon
Lollipop - Wielder of the Red Pen
Qwerty111 - Compichation Master
Intern still wanted  You will basically run the show but receive the pay of nothing



~~~~~~Hey guys  I know we're in a lull right now! But I'll still be here, and I'm sure plenty of other people will be, too  You are welcome to stick around while we play around and figure this out, and have fun with this while we discover uncharted territory!! ~~~~~



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*
Now, owing to the fact of this is a community and not all of us can read minds, here are some rules and system informationals:*



Spoiler: Informationals || Rules and Guidelines



--All TBT rules apply here. Anything they say trumps anything else.

--The premise of this thread is to get multiple people of us to creatively explore what happened to our villagers (especially those for our real game) when they disappeared into The Void. Interactivity and continuity are encouraged, but not required!

--This is a thread dedicated to an imaginated Void. You are welcome to imagine as you wish within that framework, but please keep it to this theme. (If you would like to post something about something else, please do share it elsewhere within The Museum!)

--You can generally use whatever medium you want. Text. Digital painting. Clay modeling. Screenshots. Crayons. Popcorn arrangements. Kazoo melodies. Haikus. There?s not really a limit here. This is ?The Museum,? so it should probably be artistic. That?s really the only rule when it comes to the medium

--CONTENT
-----Please, no violence, romance, or psychologically jarring content. Animal Crossing is a children?s game, therefore, keep this at a level that any child would be safe to adhere to. Think Disney, or Sunday morning funnies like Calvin and Hobbes or Peanuts. Keep it at that level.
----I?m going to clarify further. Things like being chased, or ?ouch, that actually hurt,? or kissing the princess to break the spell are acceptable. But do not dwell, or go into lots of detail about this. So it can happen, but don?t divulge an entire paragraph into iffy issues. Please do not bring up sexuality, or gross body fluids, or horrifying imagery. Avoid issues that might have people still hurting from it. Be gentle, be soft, and be fun. Again, think Disney.
----For art, please adhere to that same frame of mind. Avoid blood, sexuality, excessive scariness, etc. etc., pretty much what I said up there.
----Further clarification: Things that are entirely okay: suspense, exploration of psychological issues (ie, sadness, frustration, elation, victory, compassion, etc.), chemistry between characters, stylized/nongorey action and "violence", bad guys who are clearly bad guys, intensity of emotions (especially when kept in balance with other emotions), pancakes, running, sports, friendships, bushes, rotten fruit, etc.
----This is about The Void, and it is about Animal Crossing. Mild spoofs/references outside of this are fine. A 5 page comic strip about Pokemon with a brief passing mention about The Void in Animal Crossing is not fine. Just try to keep the focus as The Void of Animal Crossing.
----Lastly, no swearing please - try to keep your language G-rated!

​Here is a picture of Felicity, because this text block is getting way too boring. Look at how cute she is!

--Do not use someone else?s content without their permission!! This will be frowned upon and might get you in a lot of trouble.

--Please no advertisements! Do your best to keep things on this thread. If your submission is too long, try breaking it up and posting it as a serial, or just making it smaller. We might incorporate official links later, but I want to try to keep this self-contained.

--Multiple issues/serials/recurring characters or themes are encouraged! It would be appreciated if you planned out the whole thing beforehand, that way you don?t leave us hanging in suspense. But this thread is really a place for general creative mush. If you?re just really ridiculously good at writing introductions? then go for it! Although we might blackmail you till you finish the story for us.

--Because this is designed to be a place where we are interacting together, people might want to reuse your characters, designs, or plotlines. You are free to request otherwise. If someone does request that their creations not be used without their permission, then please do not. However, do keep in mind that this thread is for creative mush. Interactivity is part of it. So just expect interaction.

--Be friendly! Be kind and encouraging to your fellow community members. You are welcome to suggest changes, but do so in a helpful way! For example, ?This piece is so awesome! I could see it becoming even stronger if you were to change such-and-such in a way that is like this: ----.? Or, ?There are some grammatical errors in here, but if you?d like, I can offer different constructive changes so your message is clearer. I hope you?ll keep working on it because I think it?s worth the effort!?

--Creative mush is allowed. It?s okay to be bad. And it?s okay to get better. Those parts of your work that aren?t quite the same as everybody else?s ? those are you! We like that 

--We might impose a limit to how often we can post new things (which I?d hate to do!), but for now, please just post every few days/at your wisest discretion. In-between, you are welcome to keep editing, encourage others with their work, or start on even more pieces! I am a part of the community who will just post dumps of items all at once, and so I am making this rule out of compassion. It is okay to be prolific, but we?re going to try to give everyone a chance in the spotlight.

--If you do a long running serial, please include a title and a numeral of some kind (i.e., ?The Great Void Pancake Recipe: 001 ? Introduction). That way, we can keep up. I hope to improve the organization of this later.

--Grammar is not strict here  However, if you would like something edited for grammar/clarity/general home improvement, just say so! Lollipop or myself can do some editing 

--Rules for any contests or time-based events will be located below. If there?s not one yet? be on the lookout!

--There is a Tumblr page dedicated to the works of this thread ( http://acvoidproject.tumblr.com/ ). I will copy and paste the art and stories from here onto there, to help with organization! If you do not want me to do this, just say! Or if you decide you'd like me to take it down, you can say that, too 

--Uses lots of smilies!    Or just smiles lots in real life  It helps!

--If you have suggestions about how to make things go more smoothly, please let me know!

--Myself and anybody else who is in charge might change these rules, and we probably will soon.

--If you are unclear about anything on here, please ask!

Did you read all this? Props to you! You get an imaginary cookie!






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(New Concept) Faces of the Void

Lastly, the Void could use a population! If you'd like to leave information about a villager/character/town/item/something that was deleted, you can leave that here, and it might show up later! This could just be another resource for creators to pull from, and another way of interacting  I'll just add the villagers here if you ask, that way we don't step on anybody's creative toes, so make sure to specify if that's what you'd like 

**If someone else would like to help me keep this list up to date, that'd be great, as it's a lot of growing info, and I keep getting things wrong! **



Spoiler: Voided



*Void Residents*
Chickens
Knox, Knight of the Void (From Pallet of Mayor Cheren)
Ken (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Benedict (from Lilycove)
Bears
Paula (from Windbell/Paradise)
Charlise (from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Groucho (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Tammy (Ghost haunting mayor Aidan from Crystal)
Grizzly (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Curt (from Paradiso of mayor Mae)
Mice
Bree (first voided villager from Bree of mayor Noh/from Mawava of mayor Candi)
Rizzo (from Windbell)
Rod (old friend from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Chadder (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Anicotti (from Chrome of mayor Iris)
Broccolo (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
Bella (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
Sheep
Muffy (in search of turf wars from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Vesta (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Pietro (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Willow (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Curlos (Crazy Curlos, the Psychotic Hipster Sheep of the Void, from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
Pigs
Kevin (a starter from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Agnes (from Lilycove)
Elephants
Opal (from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Deer
Fuschia (TT accident from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Fauna (still carrying all her letters from mayor Aidan of Crystal)
Bruce (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
Frogs
Henry (from Twinleaf of mayor Hannah)
Camofrog (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Lily (Void traveler extraordinaire with Lucille from Bluebell)
Prince (from Lilycove)
Henry (from Paradiso of mayor Mae)
Kangaroos
Mathilda (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Marcy (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Astrid (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Kitt (good friend of mayor George from Machi)
Walt ((good friend of mayor George from Machi, lost in a TTing accident)
Ducks
Mallary (from Cherry of mayor Darius)
Deena (from Paradiso of mayor Mae)
Freckles (from L. Lawliet's town)
Ostriches
Blanche (camper move-in from Cherry of mayor Darius)
Cranston (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Birds
Sparro (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Midge (from Skyville)
Rabbits
Bonbon (good old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Snake (from Lilycove)
Bunnie (from Lilycove)
O'Hare (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
Goats
Pashmina (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Horses
Ed (rescued by mayor Etsy from Laedon)
Squirrel
Sally (from Laedon of mayor Etsy)
Ricky (from Chrome of mayor Iris)
Hazel (from Celadon of mayor Lindsey)
Marshal (from Lilycove)
Sheldon (from Skyville of mayor Hailey)
Pecan (only voided villager from Mucka of mayor Melissa)
Cats
Ankha (from Lilycove)
Katt (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
Alligators
Del (from Lilycove)
Monkeys
Shari (from Lilycove)
Hamsters
Rodney (from Lilycove)
Bear Cubs
Bluebear (from Lilycove/good friend of mayor George from Machi)
Koalas
Sydney (from Lilycove)
Cows
T-Bone (from Lilycove)
Rodeo (from Celadon of mayor Lindsey)
Penguins
Aurora (bestest friend of Venice from Artime)
*Octopi*
Ocatavian (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)

Deleted Humans
- from Celadon
DD from Lilycove
Max from Skyville
Lila from Crystal



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think that's all I have for you! I hope you'll get to participate in this big community exploration of the Void! 

This is definitely in BETA, as I've never tried to organize something like this before, so I highly encourage feedback. I am listening. I am changing. I am trying to figure out a system.

And welcome to the Void! Enjoy your stay!​

////////////////////||||||\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

Canon Contests
by Mayor Mae

As The Noble Monkey with a Typewriter building the Canon, I am going to host a weekly contest sort of thing, which will help us build the canon version of The Void for people to work off of so things don't get out of hand with our creative imaginations. I'll be using a red post like this each Sunday/Monday so look out for it!​

The Canon will just be for official/group projects! You can still go crazy in your own posts 




Spoiler: Contest of the Canon Rules



Rules/Explanation 

- Each Sunday/Monday I will post a topic in red (like this) and you will then have until the following Saturday to submit something.
-After you have submitted your entry, I will put together a list of it and pm it to the admins, we will then all vote and decide the canon for that topic.
- As we are still feeling our way around in the Void, only recently having discovered it, we will add little things that we discover along the way.
- All above rules still apply



Yay! Here's this week's contest:



Spoiler: Week One



Until May 17th, you can submit your entry's for the environmental description of The Void - how it looks, the atmosphere, all the aesthetical things of The Void.

Together we are creating a canon for The Void! 

You can submit anything you would normally submit- writing, art, anything you wish.

Good luck! You have until Saturday May 17 at 8pm GMT to submit





There's a Tumblr run by Venice! -->    http://acvoidproject.tumblr.com/
*Designs wanted! Prizes and details explained in spoiler *



Spoiler



Tumblr Contests!
I told you there were going to be contests! The Tumblr page is just about done and there are a few things missing!

What is needed:
A Banner
A Side Bar Image
An Avatar

Rules/Info:

All TBT Rules and Rules of This Thread is Also Applied

The Banner:
I understand there is already a banner used, but I have another idea for that banner. For this banner, I am seeking a text design or something. If you need an example, click here. You will be brought to my cycling page and you will see a text that says "Greenbow Cycling" that is what I am looking for. I guess you could also call this a header.
Please do not go big, but I am not asking for a specific size. The same size as the example or a similar size would be best fit.
If you are planning to give it a black text, or something black, give it an outline, preferably white. The black will blend into the background. (If transparent background)
Include Art/Designs in it as well, only if you would like. Perhaps something similar with the banner. (Silhouettes)


Side Bar Image:
This will be placed under the box on the left.
The image should be within 250 pixels wide by 280 pixels in height.
You can do whatever you would like for this area.
As mentioned before, if a transparent background is being used, outline dark colors such as black with a white outline or something that can separate the image and the background.
It would be best if the piece followed the theme, which is the void.


Avatar:

The Avatar should not exceed 300x300 in pixels and should be a perfect square, meaning height and width are the exact same size/length.
There is an automatic white background for the avatar. When creating the avatar, I prefer not to have a white background, do something with it!
Once again, follow the theme of the blog/project, The Void!


Prizes:
I am planning on creating a credit page, which will give you credit for your piece. If you a tumblr blog, the link will be provided as well. 
For each category, 1 Million Bells is up for grab for 1st Place.
That is 3 Million Bells!
If we get a good amount of entries and/or if the entries are just hard to choose, 2nd and 3rd places will also be included. It is most likely 2nd and 3rd place will get 500k in bells.

Deadline:
I am giving the deadline to be on May 21st 10:00 AM EDT (Eastern Daylight Time)

If you have any questions, please ask!
I can't wait to see all the entries coming in my way!

-Venice
Tumblr (Tycoon) Admin






Spoiler



















Spoiler: ???


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 28, 2014)

I climbed up the walls of the cave, determined to make it this time. It was my third time trying to mistake, I had to make it this time. I stab the knives in, pull myself up, stab the knives in, pull myself up, lather, rinse, and repeat. A voice booms, and I am scared. But I'm also determined. I will make it. I will leave this hole. I will find a place to call home. As I climb, I smell fresh air, and hear the roar of a train. I have to make it before it leaves. My speed increases, and I climb as quickly as I can. I finally reach the top, and see the train turning the corner. I run after it, and manage to get on. I look at my arms, and wonder what animal I will turn into this time. I look, and I see wool growing. _A sheep? Not bad._ I get onto the main cars of the train, and see the train heading for... Rosewood. My new home.


So, whaddya think?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 28, 2014)

I think I can help with some of the organizing! I'm pretty good at using bb code d: what kind of banner should we do? O:  I think someone said (I think yundai?) that it could be a bunch of villagers holding hands out of the void? O:


----------



## goodra (Apr 28, 2014)

this is a pretty neat idea!! maybe i'll participate with some art later on, but for now i'll definitely keep up with this thread



lynn105 said:


> I think someone said (I think yundai?) that it could be a bunch of villagers holding hands out of the void? O:



something like that would fit very well!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 28, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I climbed up the walls of the cave, determined to make it this time. It was my third time trying to mistake, I had to make it this time. I stab the knives in, pull myself up, stab the knives in, pull myself up, lather, rinse, and repeat. A voice booms, and I am scared. But I'm also determined. I will make it. I will leave this hole. I will find a place to call home. As I climb, I smell fresh air, and hear the roar of a train. I have to make it before it leaves. My speed increases, and I climb as quickly as I can. I finally reach the top, and see the train turning the corner. I run after it, and manage to get on. I look at my arms, and wonder what animal I will turn into this time. I look, and I see wool growing. _A sheep? Not bad._ I get onto the main cars of the train, and see the train heading for... Rosewood. My new home.
> 
> 
> So, whaddya think?



YEAAAAAAAAH!! A perfect start! I love the concept of them being a blank canvas before they arrive. That's a really neat idea! And very well written, I might add!  I wonder where the blank canvases would come from? Do they all have to get good at rock climbing? A perfect start!



lynn105 said:


> I think I can help with some of the organizing! I'm pretty good at using bb code d: what kind of banner should we do? O:  I think someone said (I think yundai?) that it could be a bunch of villagers holding hands out of the void? O:



That GIF is beautiful.

That would be awesome for the code!!! Just - yes! 

If we want art for a banner, I can handle the art! I loved Yundai's idea! I mean, I'm not like, SuperDuperArtistPerson or whatever, but I could handle silhouettes and such. But I would probably need help with a prettily-drawn text, because - no. I could try to be artistic, and just put a little font above the silhouettes of people, but if someone else has a beautiful concept, I will do everything in my power to help it happen!

But yeah, love the concept of villagers holding hands! It really is just perfect.


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 28, 2014)

(removed)


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 28, 2014)

Um...... I would love if you would please read the rules. I'm going to have to ask you to take this down, as it is against the rules about violence and content that I laid out above. There is a time and a place, but I already said above that this is not it.

I love the participation, and I would love to see more of your work. I would really appreciate if next time, you would read the rules and follow to the guidelines set out for this thread. Hope to see you here again in the future.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 28, 2014)

jesusfreakette can I be official writer of the void project


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 28, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> jesusfreakette can I be official writer of the void project



Lol, yes, you can totally be in charge of things that are writing!!! Where do you want to start? (You can pretty much just start anywhere)


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry 
It was in a small spoiler and didn't see it.
I tend to get carried away with dark things.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 28, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Sorry
> It was in a small spoiler and didn't see it.
> I tend to get carried away with dark things.



Nah, it's okay. I'll try to make the spoiler more obvious. I'm easily excitable myself and tend to miss details like that, so I just figured I would inform you it was definitely against the rules and give you a chance to take it down.

But seriously, feel free to do something else. I love when artists challenge themselves to use a lot of MS Paint work! I think a lot of great work can happen with simple tools. Just keep it in the rules next time


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 28, 2014)

Spoiler: bb code big warning (I used noparse so just copy n paste)




[CENTER][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/gH65z6I.png[/IMG]

[UP-COMING BANNER HERE]
[/CENTER]


[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
[td]
[I]Welcome to the land where the trains don’t stop, and the music doesn’t play, and the rules have disappeared; where the weeds grow rampant, and the rocks become mountains, and the animals aren’t so cultured anymore; the land is dark, the land is afraid, and the land is wild.

This is The Void. Everyone and everything you know has disappeared here. This is where it all ends up. No doubt you wondered where Re-Tail stored its trash heaps, or where your path was deleted into, or what happened to your villager with no place to go.

You found it.

It’s here.

And now you’re here, too.

Everyone who comes here is different. I’ve seen a thousand different people with a thousand different gleams in their eyes. They chose how to make their way out here. So will you.

I recommend you run, or get real good at hiding, until you figure it out. The Void doesn’t wait. The Void will do its best to rob you of everything that you are. That's its job. To delete the unwanted data.
[/I]
[/td]

[td]
[I]
And The Void will do its best to destroy you.

Fall by a tiger who was once your friend. Become lost in an eternal bamboo forest. Sink into a black cosmos that starts in your soul.

But you’ll figure it out.

I’ve seen it before.

I’ve seen people run. I’ve seen people hide. I’ve seen them grow wild and untamed here in this black jungle. I’ve seen them barely survive. I’ve even seen them fall.

And occasionally,

I’ve seen them live.

So tell me.

[B][SIZE=4]What's your story?[/SIZE][/B][/I]
[/td]

[/tr]
[/table]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[CENTER][B][SIZE=5][THE VOID PROJECT: BETA][/SIZE][/B]


This is The Void Project! This is a place where we can creatively share the stories of the lost villagers, the characters (or items!) in our Animal Crossing games who disappear into a storehouse of deleted data – or, The Void! Anyone is welcome to join in here, and explore the imaginations of what has happened to our villagers post-game. 

Skill level is irrelevant, amount of Animal Crossing experience is irrelevant, and conventional storytelling and art are irrelevant! It’s okay to be bad at this. What we’re doing is sharing together! Adventures, ideas, stories, thoughts, doodles, 5-year-oil-paint masterpieces – what’s important is that you’re here! Because we like you :) And your pretty brain!

[The Void Project is in its beta version! Basically, this means things will be changing a lot, since we haven’t figured out what we’re doing. I’m using the first personal plural, but it’s actually just me in charge right now. If anyone wants to help out, please let me know!]

[B][SIZE=5]
Now, owing to the fact of this is a community, here are some [I]rules[/I] and system informationals:[/SIZE][/B]

[spoiler=Informationals || Rules and Guidelines]
[SIZE=1]--All TBT rules apply here. Anything they say trumps anything else.

--The premise of this thread is to get multiple people of us to creatively explore what happened to our villagers (especially those for our real game) when they disappeared into The Void. Interactivity and continuity are encouraged, but not required!

--This is a thread dedicated to an imaginated Void. You are welcome to imagine as you wish within that framework, but please keep it to this theme. (If you would like to post something about something else, please do share it elsewhere within The Museum!)

--You can generally use whatever medium you want. Text. Digital painting. Clay modeling. Screenshots. Crayons. Popcorn arrangements. Kazoo melodies. Haikus. There’s not really a limit here. This is “The Museum,” so it should probably be artistic. That’s really the only rule when it comes to the medium.

--CONTENT
-----Please, no violence, romance, or psychologically jarring content. Animal Crossing is a children’s game, therefore, keep this at a level that any child would be safe to adhere to. Think Disney, or Sunday morning funnies like Calvin and Hobbes or Peanuts. Keep it at that level.
----I’m going to clarify further. Things like being chased, or “ouch, I just sprained my ankle,” or kissing the princess to break the spell are acceptable. But do not dwell, or go into lots of detail about this. So it can happen, but don’t divulge an entire paragraph into iffy issues. Please do not bring up sexuality, or gross body fluids, or horrifying imagery. Avoid issues that might have people still hurting from it. Be gentle, be soft, and be fun. Again, think Disney. At least, most Disney. I’m looking at you, Hunchback of Notre Dame.
----For art, please adhere to that same frame of mind. Avoid blood, sexuality, excessive scariness, etc. etc., pretty much what I said up there.
----Further clarification: Things that are entirely okay: suspense, exploration of psychological issues (ie, sadness, frustration, elation, victory, compassion, etc.), chemistry between characters, generic/goofy action, bad guys who are clearly villains, intensity of emotions (especially when balanced with other sides of emotions – i.e., if a character portrayed is feeling really really disappointed, have someone trying to cheer them up), pancakes, running, sports, friendships, bushes, rotten fruit, etc.
----This is about The Void, and it is about Animal Crossing. Mild spoofs/references outside of this are fine. A 5 page comic strip about Pokemon with a brief passing mention about The Void in Animal Crossing is not fine. Just try to keep the focus as The Void of Animal Crossing.

[center][ATTACH=CONFIG]43107[/ATTACH][/center]
Here is a picture of Felicity, because this text block is getting way too boring. Look at how cute she is!

--Do not use someone else’s content without their permission!! This will be frowned upon and might get you in a lot of trouble.

--Please no advertisements! Do your best to keep things on this thread. If your submission is too long, try breaking it up and posting it as a serial, or just making it smaller. We might incorporate official links later, but I want to try to keep this self-contained.

--Multiple issues/serials/recurring characters or themes are encouraged! It would be appreciated if you planned out the whole thing beforehand, that way you don’t leave us hanging in suspense. But this thread is really a place for general creative mush. If you’re just really ridiculously good at writing introductions… then go for it! Although we might blackmail you till you finish the story for us.

--Because this is designed to be a place where we are interacting together, people might want to reuse your characters, designs, or plotlines. You are free to request otherwise. If someone does request that their creations not be used without their permission, then please do not. However, do keep in mind that this thread is for creative mush. Interactivity is part of it. So just expect interaction.

--Be friendly! Be kind and encouraging to your fellow community members. You are welcome to suggest changes, but do so in a helpful way! For example, “This piece is so awesome! I could see it becoming even stronger if you were to change such-and-such in a way that is like this: ----.” Or, “There are some grammatical errors in here, but if you’d like, I can offer different constructive changes so your message is clearer. I hope you’ll keep working on it because I think it’s worth the effort!”

--Creative mush is allowed. It’s okay to be bad. And it’s okay to get better. Those parts of your work that aren’t quite the same as everybody else’s – those are you! We like that :)

--We might impose a limit to how often we can post new things (which I’d hate to do!), but for now, please just post every few days/at your wisest discretion. In-between, you are welcome to keep editing, encourage others with their work, or start on even more pieces! I am a part of the community who will just post dumps of items all at once, and so I am making this rule out of compassion. It is okay to be prolific, but we’re going to try to give everyone a chance in the spotlight.

--If you do a long running serial, please include a title and a numeral of some kind (i.e., “The Great Void Pancake Recipe: 001 – Introduction). That way, we can keep up. I hope to improve the organization of this later.

--Rules for any contests or time-based events will be located below. If there’s not one yet… be on the lookout!

--Uses lots of smilies! :) :) :) Or just smiles lots in real life :) It helps!

--If you have suggestions about how to make things go more smoothly, please let me know!

--Myself and anybody else who is in charge might change these rules, and we probably will soon.

--If you are unclear about anything on here, please ask!

Did you read all this? Props to you! You get an imaginary cookie!
[/SIZE]
[/spoiler]

[SIZE=3]I think that's all I have for you! I hope you'll get to participate in this big community exploration of the Void 

This is definitely in BETA, as I've never tried to organize something like this before, so I highly encourage feedback. I am listening. I am changing. I am trying to figure out a system.

And welcome to the Void! Enjoy your stay![/SIZE]





[B][SIZE=1]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
I mentioned it up there, but I'm mentioning it down here, too! I could use some help! Firstly - obviously - anybody can help by looking good and showing up. Duh. 

But secondly, I could use some creative folks to help me with plenty of design aspects. For example, a logo. This thread definitely needs an awesome logo, and that is just not my area of expertise. Or making this thread introduction look sick with fonts and sizes and bolds and italics! HTML. Code. Cool smilies. These are not my strength.

I could also use some help with organization! Also not my strength. If anyone is willing to help me set up a system for how to run this thread, I would appreciate it! And if you see a need I don't even realize I'm missing, please feel free to jump in and help out! 

And lastly, this thread will be great because of you beautiful people! I am just not awesome enough to make an entire community thread out of my single person. It just doesn't work that way. So more than anything, I want to see your beautiful brain and all the things it creates!

You guys are great, can't wait to hear back from you, and see you soon!
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*[/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]
[table="width: 750"]
[tr]
[td]
[spoiler=finished projects]
[/spoiler]
[/td]
[td]
[spoiler=continuing projects]
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?154639-Pen-and-Ink-Art-New-Idea-for-Collective-Creative-Cache-looking-for-feedback&p=2884517&viewfull=1#post2884517"][MY NAME IS TIMBRA: 001][/URL]
[/spoiler]
[/td]

[td]
[spoiler=???]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/MPsAI52.gif[/IMG]
[/spoiler]
[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]




Also we need more than just one writer though d:


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 28, 2014)

1. You're amazing.

2. This thing is amazing.

2.b. Gifs are amazing.

3. Yes, I should have clarified. We need all kinds of writers, and they need all kinds of editors. One thing we do need for sure is someone to help with writing things like the introduction/editing it. We also need plenty of writers who are helping to write short stories and serials. We need people to do all kinds of things. So, Purplpanda, please do any of these things! Start anywhere! *clapping animation*

New edit: I think the top column is doing something funny. It's woppy-jawed. Don't know why it feels like doing that, but it's... leaning. If you see anything you want to change now that it's finished, you can just PM me the updates. Like seriously, we can just leave you in charge and you can do crazy stuff and it'll look cool! Artistic license, yaaaay

I'm sorry for the spam posting. I know I have a problem.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 28, 2014)

Tell me if you need anything written for the project, and I will do it immediately. Just shoot me a PM or VM or see if I'm in the irc.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 28, 2014)

This is all amazing! So many wonderful ideas x3


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 28, 2014)

So would a villager cowering in the darkness be too much? ; 3;


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 28, 2014)

HarmoniousMelody said:


> So would a villager cowering in the darkness be too much? ; 3;



No, that could totally be okay in the right context! I'll explain more since I know I was so vague.

Also, I can post an example that is pretty psychologically suspenseful, which I made previously. It might be a little more on the intense side, so it can be an example of something scary/intense that is still within the parameters.

Sadness and scariness are okay. Shock and horror are (usually) going to be pushing it. If that vocab makes sense. These can be balanced by something positive, or with reminders that everything's going to be okay, if you're worried it's pushing boundaries too much. Here's a pop culture example: in the Princess Bride, when the monsters are coming after the girl , the grandpa interrupts the story to remind the boy that everything is going to be alright. It takes a potentially scary moment, and makes it not so scary anymore. You don't have to do that, but that's one example of how the creators took something scary and made it just another moment in a fun story. 

Did that make sense? Basically, not letting the negative emotions be the core focus, but as a tool for something else. Even if that's entertainment. Just keeping it in balance.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 28, 2014)

This is a draft I did of an introduction to a series like ones we might want to do. It can serve as an example till we get some actual series going! The tone is dark (" "), but the content could be considered painful, though not in and of itself dark, and ends with a promise that things are going to get better.

You guys are welcome to tell me your thoughts about where the bar should be set. I will still decide, but I intentionally issued vague but stern guidelines so that we could figure out later what we think is appropriate and what is not. Generally, we want to avoid content that involves issues that hurt or divide people, while still being able to explore the thematic issues that will come up with a premise of The Void. I gave examples like Disney, Animal Crossing, and Pokemon because they while they might do darker issues (Elsa's loneliness, villagers leaving, N's moral dilemmas), they don't feel dark or heavy on your soul.

Anyways!

Here is this example:



Spoiler: My Name is Timbra: 001 - Introduction




*[MY NAME IS TIMBRA]*
_001 -- Introduction Chapter_​

I didn’t mean to leave.

	The Darkness came to my door, and it told me to start packing. You’ve probably never heard of the Darkness. Why would you? No one has till it comes. When it looms over your future. Sinks into your heart. Beckons you to come.

	You’re probably wondering why I obeyed The Darkness. I tried to argue. But it has no ears to hear. It wouldn’t listen. It just kept commanding I start packing. I ran out of arguments against deaf ears.

	So I started packing. 

	I knew that someone would come for me. I knew exactly who would come for me. They would hold my hand, look me in the eyes, and tell me never to leave. And not even the Darkness could argue with that.

	So I kept packing. I might have been afraid, but I knew the Darkness would never have me.

	And the days slipped by.

	Those days were strange. Nothing is so terrifying as knowing your world is falling apart, but I was filled with oppositional hope. I was certain, but everything stood on shaky ground. I would not be had, my friend was coming for me, and I would march out of my house triumphant. My day would come, and The Darkness would not be in it.

	I did not know then that something was wrong. My friend had gotten lost, mixed up in time and dates, and had disappeared with a blink. He would return, but not in time for my day. My day would come, and I would be alone.

​
	And still I waited.

	As the hours crept by from morning to dusk, I became more and more aware that I would not be rescued. That I was alone in this, and I was not going to be enough.

	The Darkness was coming.

	It was already here! It had packed away everything I owned, by my own hands, and I could feel it worming into my life and soul, ready to begin its takeover.

	I cannot remember which hour fear shattered my delusion, but I do remember it was dark outside my window. It was then I realized that I was going to disappear. I couldn’t be sure what was going to happen when the sun came up. I’d never disappeared before, or been claimed by The Darkness, or been deleted. I wondered if someone would come and snatch me away, or if a great black wave would drown me out, or if I would just… disappear.

	As my fear fed me a thousand thoughts, and I worried and wondered, with no answers and not even sure of the questions, I became aware of one thing. I decided on this one truth:

	The Darkness would not have me.

	I might disappear, or be carried away by a black hawk, or arrive on a train that never went anywhere.

	But never could The Darkness have me. I would stand in the midst of any destruction it threw at me, and swear to it that I would always, always, be me, from my little home next to the orchard, and I would never forget that.

	It was such a feeble thought. But when you look up at your house and realize that the shadows are darker than usual, it might seem a better comfort than you ever realized. There was nothing else I could do but tell the Darkness it could not win.

	If someone heard my thoughts in that little, dark house, they never said it. I felt so alone.

​
	And the hours crept by. You never realize how long the night is, till you stay awake and watch the minutes creep. But it’s hours and hours of just darkness and waiting for the sun to come up. Two oppositional thoughts.

	And at last dawn came.

	The terror that filled my soul when I realized I could see light in the sky, and I knew my hour was nearly upon me. My day was nearly done.

	And my day would not be victorious.

	I wish I could tell you some poignant truth I realized in those moments, or that I stood upright and watched the enemy come and bravely faced it, or that I just went out kicking and screaming in rebellious glory.

	But instead, I closed my eyes and hid among my boxes and cried.

	I could hear the minutes creeping by.

	5:52.

	5:53.

	5:54.

	It was a mockery of how helpless I was. I could do nothing. I could do nothing but wait as my life burned.

	5:55.

	The worst imaginable catastrophe was upon me. All the fear and terror that had been my watchguardians throughout my life were now ringing with panic. They were so loud I was deaf. Second after second burned away in mockery of the little sheep with her eyes closed.

	5:56.

	I held my clock tighter and shoved my eyes closed even more.

	5:57.

	The Darkness would not have me. No matter what happened, I was me, and I was from my little house next to the orchard, and I was the sheep crying with her eyes closed. It would not take that from me.

	5:58.

	Wasn’t there supposed to be a moment, when you’re freezing to death, when suddenly you feel warm and glad again?

	5:59.

	I waited.

	But I did not hear 6:00.



	And so ended my great day. The day I told the Darkness it would not win, even as it stole everything from me. This was the quietest catastrophe I’ve ever known, and those hours are agony I cannot ever wash from my memory.

But this day is only an introduction.

	That was the day I entered The Void.

	This is the story of how I escaped.


----------



## amemome (Apr 28, 2014)

...!!  this is amazing!!  I love the concept a LOT.  Maybe I'll submit something...


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 29, 2014)

amemome said:


> ...!!  this is amazing!!  I love the concept a LOT.  Maybe I'll submit something...



Please do!!!


Also, I put in a banner earlier. It's temporary, but the basic concept is there. If anyone would like to redo it, or has a better idea for a design, and or a different title for this lovely project, then I am all ears.

And if anyone would like to create art or writing or spaghetti noodle sculpture, then you are welcome to just post it in here! And if you want ideas for concept, I'll bet you can ask and any number of these lovely creative people can come up with ideas! I hope to add activities (like group projects, contests, themes, etc.). Until those are organized to help with creative juices, I'd mostly just love to hear from you!

Thanks for a great first day of The Void


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 29, 2014)

Working on a story right now. c: I will need some others, as it will be kind of a pass along story.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 29, 2014)

Hooray! That sounds awesome!!


----------



## Venn (Apr 29, 2014)

Mmm I will consider something. I have an idea.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 29, 2014)

Can I submit a story of Knox for this?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes! Both of you!! Please do! 

Knox sounds like an interesting villager to have a story about! I'm sure his knightly duties would find much use in the void


----------



## amemome (Apr 30, 2014)

hi I can't believe I just wrote something because I'm more of a poetry type of person but here's a story.  It doesn't have illustrations yet!


Spoiler: Lyman and the Void



​?Yeah, mayor.  I?m moving today!  I wonder what my new town will be like??  Lyman grinned at the Mayor as he packed the last of his boxes.  He had been anticipating this move for weeks, making sure to take extra long morning jogs around the town of Maria, his hometown.  He reminisced about the delicious oranges at the orange grove near camp.  _They sure were perfect?_ It was his first time eating such a succulent fruit, and he remembered how the juice created the perfect after workout drink.

​But something was never exactly ?perfect? in Maria.  Something wasn?t quite _right_?

​Lyman could never pinpoint what that feeling was.  But his muscles twitched and tensed in unknowing anticipation for that unknown.  Somehow, he knew that there was something horribly, terribly wrong with Maria, and he quietly planned his move, paying careful attention not to let the Mayor know about his plan.  Every passing day, his jogs became shorter and the twitch in his muscles grew stronger.


​It was finally time to leave, and Lyman took one final look around his emptied house.  There would be nothing left of him tomorrow, and somehow, knowing that he would leave without any traces caused his heart to beat faster.  His muscles began to spasm harder, stronger.

​From the darkness of the early morning sky, a terrible pressure began to constrict around Lyman.  A sudden and uncharacteristic feeling of fear seeped into his mind.  

​_Wait? this feeling.  It?s the same feeling I?ve been feeling all my time in Maria!_  The source of his twitch, his subconscious acknowledgements of strange, all of these sensations came pouring into one concentrated moment of realization:  It was the Darkness all this time.  Lyman began to regret his decisions to move away, but it was far too late.  His muscles were paralyzed by the Darkness.  _Oh,_ chips _I?m in trouble_.  Lyman shut his eyes as the Darkness pressed down and all became black.  As Isabelle?s voice came over the speakers, Lyman drifted into the depths of the Void, never to be seen again.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

Woah! That was awesome! I didn't think it was going to end that way! And then - bam! You realize it was going to happen all along!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

Amemome, again, that was a great! Poor Lyman. The koalas receive so little love.

I'm adding a new feature I came up with while trying to brainstorm. If anyone wants to leave information about voided items - villagers, human characters, old towns, towns from different games, lost items, houses, etc., you can leave it on here, and it might show up in a story later! This way our Void has faces to go with it! 

(I know I'm already wanting to explore a story about a Plot Reset Character, and hopefully, sheepie will start her adventures soon and meet plenty of new people in the Void! And I'm sure there will be other moments where other creators could use a ready character  So thanks for your help!)


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 30, 2014)

wow I have a _ton_ of voided villagers -.- seriously like thirty or something I feel so guilty wow but yeah they could become residents of The Void!! I can give you a list, and so I can like write little stories, it doesn't have to be art, right?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

Nope!  I figured we could just have a little memorial to our fallen villagers, and they could live here in imagination


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 30, 2014)

Knox was a different villager. He came across as cranky, but he aspired to be the most chivalrous villager in pallet. He said hello, ran errands, and held doors for all those in pallet. 

One day, the mayor asked him to be the villages guardian, a ranger of the town. He gladly accepted. Him and his pal Sterling always had it covered. 

But one day, Knox arrived to the guards post alone. Sterling had left the town for mysterious reasons, and Knox wanted to know why. He left the mayor a letter saying he had to search for his friend. He hated leaving his friends behind, especially the Mayor, but he knew it had to be done. To this day Knox searches for Sterling, wishing to find his comrade.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for no spoilers. On mobile.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> Knox was a different villager. He came across as cranky, but he aspired to be the most chivalrous villager in pallet. He said hello, ran errands, and held doors for all those in pallet.
> 
> One day, the mayor asked him to be the villages guardian, a ranger of the town. He gladly accepted. Him and his pal Sterling always had it covered.
> 
> ...



Oooh! Yes! Good beginning!! What happened to Sterling??

The fact that you actually lost Knox the Void makes it intriguing, too


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 30, 2014)

Yup. 

*ahem* Now, several months later, knox arrives to a small settlement known as the void. He asked around for his buddy Sterling, and the residents pointed to a small hut on the hill. Knox traveled up the hill, and there he saw his friend. 

"Where have ya been, Sterling?" Knox asks.

"This is the land that should have never been. Here, time has been forgotten. All of the residents here are runaways, adventurers, or just wanting to be somewhere new. The land is not safe. People have been disappearing..." Sterling said.

"Sounds like you need a knight in shiny armor. I'm your man. I can protect this town!"

From that day forth, Knox fought the darkness around the Void and protected its inhabitants.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

Enter Knox, Protector of the Lost, Helpless, and Innocent of the Void!




Don't worry little buddy!​



Real quick sketch up of that cutie


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 30, 2014)

SO knox is a permanent resident right?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

Continuity isn't required, but ya! He can totally be a repeat character! I'll probably include him somewhere when I get my series going


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 30, 2014)

Yay! i saw an AC RPG thread that could fit into this. ill link ya too it. it was just a game idea, but it was cool.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?119439-Animal-Crossing-RPG

here it is!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

I know I posted this in my other thread, but this is kind of in the spirit of an RPG, but it's a little more loose - more of where people can post creative things and feed off of each other! Which is in the same spirit of an RPG


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 30, 2014)

Yup. I have an old sketch of knoxs I might post...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Is only literature accepted? I have an idea for what happened to the GCN villagers that mysteriously vanished since Wild World, but I don't know whether I should write it out or illustrate. (It would probably be done faster if I wrote it... and maybe a lot more coherent...)


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 30, 2014)

No! You can do it however you want! Writing, art, comic, essay comic, screenshots, gifs, spaghetti noodle art (that's a real thing! It's amazing!!) However you'd like to tell your story  (I have some pictures in my story, and I'm working on a simple set of silhouette comics! But I also did literature, too! However you want  )


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 30, 2014)

Can I email my Knox sketch to you, jesusfreakette? I can't upload from mobile.


----------



## JellofishXD (May 1, 2014)

Poppy was happily strolling down the town when Curiosity filled her mind long she thought about exploring somewhere new. she told the mayor her new idea and the mayor sadly said yes (big mistake miss her now) they spent the last days filling requests for eachother and sending letters but the time came when she waved goodbye and wrote her last letter. Suddenly she felt sad so sad that the glistening tears that fell out become sreams she ran so as not to feel sadder and eventually got lost "Drago!!" she cried in excitement but he looked grim he told her to look up and the darkness covered the sky. He told her to look down and all she saw was nothingness" "Its called the void" he said before poppy collapsed to the ground

- - - Post Merge - - -

she woke up with a fright and the darkness was light and below her was ground. 'this is what it could have been" said Drago 'But it can!' said Poppy with a look of determination 'we must hide from the darkness she said' 'we must' she gathered everyone from the void and spoke about her new plan


----------



## TLovesAC (May 1, 2014)

I love this so much T^T so I'll give it a try!

________________________________________


9:00 AM.

Maple had been staring out of her window ever since she woke up. 3 hours, and no trace of Tamara. 

_She is not showing up anymore_, Maple thought. _Where is she? I really miss her.. 

Wait.. 

What if  something happened to her? 

Oh no, I better go find her, I can't imagine losing my bestest  best friend. _

The poor little cub rushed out of her house, wondering if any of her neighbors would help her. That's when she bumped into Stitches.

"Maple!" He yawned,  "why running around so early?" 

She explained everything to him, but she was surprised of his reaction. 

"Are you serious? She might be busy? She never was this busy." Maple frowns and walks back to her house. 
_Huh, I've never seen Maple this angry, or angry at all. _Stitches shrugged, _she probably needs sleep.. and food! _

The moment she entered her house, she started packing. Maple was determined to find Tamara, at all costs. She never knew were she got the courage from, all she knew was that she was ready to go.

Maple snatched her tiny bag and locked her house, wondering how long it would take to come back. She sneaked out of the town, making sure no one saw her.

She walked, walked, walked, and walked, not really knowing where she's going. 


***​

[The next day in Rainbow Town]

"Good morning, mayor Tamara!" Said Isabelle cheerfully, "It's been a while since you were last here, everyone missed you!"

"I know, I know" _Urgh, I hate time traveling. Anyways, it's another beautiful day in Rainbow._

First thing Tamara does, is talk to all her villagers, so she was just about to do that when she realized something.. Someone's house was missing... And it was not any "someone", it was her baby bear Maple. Tamara gazed at the empty house plot in front of her, tears filling her eyes. _No, not Maple..._


***​
It was dark, and creepy. Maple didn't know where she was. All she wanted to do was cry, and the only thing keeping her strong is the thought of finding her lost friend. 

She couldn't see anything, all her surroundings was covered in a pitch black veil. Oh how she hate darkness. Trembling, she continued walking, until she felt a hand tapping her shoulder, and a deep voice saying, "welcome to the Void."

~to be continued~
____________________________________

How was that? xD First time I write something like this >.>


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 1, 2014)

Yeeeeeee! You guys I love both of them so much! TLovesAC, I love the idea of a villager going into the Void trying to find their TTing mayor and JelloFish, I love the idea of meeting old friends when they arrive. I want to know what the plan of escape is - or if there is one! And who that deep voice was...??

Guys, keep it up! I can't wait to hear more of Poppy and Maple's adventures! They're both such cutie villagers, too 



Spoiler: Timbra Teaser



Mr. Fox gave me permission to use his Timbra in stories, so I hope I'll have her adventures start appearing soon! Yaaay! Here's a concept page I was playing around with about Timbra meeting some fireflies that probably won't make the cut, but can be a teaser until I actually finish anything 



*"Are they... fireflies?"
"I didn't know anything beautiful still existed in the Void!"*​


----------



## Venn (May 1, 2014)

What my idea is an experience that something like I had:
A Town reset sends everyone in the void, even the best friend of the mayor. He sits in the voids until he sees the light in distance, only to find it was wrong town. He always thought about the mayor's last word before all this happened. "I will find you again." This is the story of Bones.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 1, 2014)

Hooray! What's going to happen to Bones??


----------



## TLovesAC (May 1, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Yeeeeeee! You guys I love both of them so much! TLovesAC, I love the idea of a villager going into the Void trying to find their TTing mayor and JelloFish, I love the idea of meeting old friends when they arrive. I want to know what the plan of escape is - or if there is one! And who that deep voice was...??
> 
> Guys, keep it up! I can't wait to hear more of Poppy and Maple's adventures! They're both such cutie villagers, too
> 
> ...




Psht, that's a secret, you'll know later xD but I'll deffo continue writing ^-^ (is waiting for inspiration)


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 1, 2014)

So, is it gonna be like one big story? with lots of art? im just a little confused... anyway, I wrote something for Henry ;-; I had Curt and Deena in it too if that's alright 



Spoiler



_Two days._

The Mayor had been gone for two days.

This was the _third day_. And sure, it was only 8.30 in the morning, and the Mayor was never up before 10... But that wasn’t the point; she had still been gone for two whole days.

Henry studied the calendar. Yep, two whole days since he had seen his best friend last...

He opened his wardrobe, and put on a fresh copy of his beloved ‘Kiwi shirt’ and went outside. It only took him a few seconds to get to the Mayor’s house as it was only a few steps away from his.

He knocked on the door.

He banged on the door.

‘Darling?’ He shouted, trying to wake up his friend in case she was sleeping.

‘Mae?!’ Henry was getting worried now. He turned the handle and pushed, the door wouldn’t budge.

It was locked. Mae’s door, was never locked. Never, ever, ever. And Neither was his.

So his best friend had not been around for two whole days, after coming outside every single day for more than two years, her door was locked, and she didn’t answer him.

‘Lolly?’ He asked quietly, trudging over to the bench outside the Mayors house. He sat down next to the cat.

‘Hey pretty kitty!’ Lolly said, Henry would have rolled his eyes at the ridiculous greeting his darling had given Lolly.

‘Have you seen Mae anywhere?’

Lolly thought for a moment. ‘No... Not in the last few days I’m afraid... Sorry, kitty cat.’

‘Weird, isn’t it? She’s here, every single day for two whole years, and now she vanishes? It’s the third day I haven’t seen her... I’m starting to get worried.’

‘Yeah... Maybe we should be a little worried...’ Lolly looked sad, before smiling cheerfully at him. ‘Then again, maybe she’s just tired; she ‘s had a lot of work. We might just be over reacting.’

Yeah.

Might.

But maybe not.

Henry tried again, he even tried picking the lock. He decided to go to Porter to ask if she’d gone anywhere.

‘Welcome to Paradiso station, what can I do for you today?’

‘Has Mae been anywhere?’

‘Yes, come to think of it. The Mayor went somewhere about three days ago. She wouldn’t tell me where, just that ‘I’m the Mayor, please let me on the train.’’

‘Ah... Okay... I’m going to find her.’

‘You are?’

‘Yes! She’s my best friend, I’ll pack some things tonight, and leave tomorrow.’

Henry called into the town hall next to tell Isabelle of his sudden departure. He then went back to his house and spent the next few hours packing.

He didn’t say good-bye to his friends the next day, for he hoped that he would be back soon- with Mae.

So he silently left.

{xxx}

Henry stacked his boxes onto the train, and boarded it. He didn’t know where he was going, and to be honest he was a little scared. That blue cat, Rover, his name was, that had greeted him when he first moved to Paradiso two years ago, was nowhere to be found.

‘Now arriving in Sakura.’ A voice sounded, Henry almost got off, but decided to wait until he found a stop that he thought was right.

‘Now arriving in Wisteria.’ It sounded again around half an hour later. Nope, one or two more... 

Maybe.

‘Now arriving in Hunnybel.’ Nope. Still not quite right.

‘Now arriving in The Void.’ Hmm... ‘The Void.’ That sounded strange.

Strange, but oddly... Appealing. Henry decided that this was his stop. He took his suitcase and stepped off the train. He put it down, and turned around to get the rest of his things, but the train had already pulled out of the station.

Great. Fantastic. Brilliant. Marvellous. Terrible. Here Henry was, alone in a new town, with nothing but himself, a Kiwi shirt, a spare Kiwi shirt, a blanket, and a couple hundred bells.

Maybe there was a shop near by?

Henry stepped out of the train station, and looked around. He gasped. This was nothing like he had ever seen before. Not like Paradiso, not like the town he had lived in before. It was...

Dark... Scary... Wet... _Dead._

Henry seemed a lot smaller in this big black world than he had back in cheerful Paradiso. He carefully made his way through a patch of weeds, as the rain poured down and crawled under a dripping leaf.

The inky sky rumbled and a shot of light flashed across the sky. Henry was scared. Surely Mae wouldn’t be here? No. His darling would be in a cheerful place, like that town ‘Hunnybel’ he passed, or maybe ‘Wisteria’ that sounded nice.

Why had he even chosen ‘The Void’?

Why had he even left Paradiso to begin with?

Henry heard a growl. His heartbeat quickened. He hardly dared to turn around, he saw a big grey bear. His teeth were bared, his eyes livid, his fur was matted, and sopping wet. He had a cross of white fur on his forehead, as if it was a bandage.

Hang on...

‘I know you...’ Henry whispered.

The bear narrowed its eyes, towering over the small frog.

‘...Curt?’

Curt’s eyes widened in surprise and he flopped down on the grass, looking inquisitively at Henry.

‘It’s me- Henry.’

‘Henry...’ Curt wondered aloud, as if Henry’s name was something foreign, and he was tasting the sound of it in his mouth.

‘From Paradiso.’

‘Why have you come?’

‘I’m looking for Mae.’

‘You won’t find her here. No one from Paradiso would survive here. No one could.’

‘You did.’

‘The Void changed me. It’ll change you. The Void waits for no one, it’ll rip you apart. You need to run, hide. You can’t survive. You’ll be alive, but you won’t, _you can’t_ survive.’

With that, Curt sped off into the distance. It was safe to say he had scared Henry. 

Henry didn’t mind the rain, he loved it. But the rain drops pelted down, hitting his skin, and each drop was like a tiny bullet. The leaf he had been under, had since collapsed, so Henry was to find different shelter.

He roamed through the weeds until he reached a lake. He saw a duck swimming, but didn’t approach it after his last encounter.

He climbed onto a lily pad and climbed into a lily pad for shelter. The duck soon swam over to him though.

‘I don’t remember seeing you around here before.’ She said.

‘I’m new...’ Henry replied meekly.

‘Well I’m Deena, you’ll understand The Void soon. But be warned, you won’t ever be the same as you were again. The Void changes you.’

‘So I’ve heard...’

‘Well, you can stay with me until you learn the ropes around here, I’ll make sure you don’t get, you know... Eaten or something.’

‘Thank you.’ Henry replied gratefully. ‘I’m Henry by the way.’

‘Nice to meet you Henry.’ Deena replied.

Maybe his stay here wouldn’t be too bad. If he at least had a friend, maybe he could survive until he figured out how to find his Mae.



- - - Post Merge - - -

its a little long oops I don't think I can _do_ short yeah im still a little confused about the whole thing


----------



## Pokemonprime (May 1, 2014)

Just to drop some characters for faces of the void, Mallary and Blanche. Mallary was a random move in who killed my pear orchard and was just meh all around and Blanche I got from the campsite when I was happy to have anyone new at all. My only other voided villager was Kody, but he'll feature in a future story. Also maybe this would be a good thing for here https://www.fanfiction.net/game/Animal-Crossing/


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 1, 2014)

Mae, I agree, short is nearly impossible to do with a story, lol  But thanks for the story!! Now I'm curious what you're character was doing on those trains. "I'm the mayor. Please let me on."

I'll try to refine the rules/introduction so it's a little clearer about what how the creative process can work in the Void  I guess I was figuring we could continue off of each other when we wanted, or make our own ideas when we wanted! PurplPanda is about to start a pass-along story, and I'm hoping to get the "Void Residents" collection going, that way our villagers can show up in each other's stories and such. So there will be that interaction. 

I'll list some examples that I thought could happen: I make a story about a plot reset character, and at one point she runs into a bear - so she runs into Mae's Curt! Or Timbra ends up in a little village that is the same one Lawliet's Knox protects. Or, I want to know what happens to JelloFish's Poppy, but she can't continue the story, so I finish it off. And if a group of people wanted, they could build a "canon" and work from that (though not everyone has to match it all the time). I mean, I guess I literally imagined this as : do whatever you want, and do it together  

So... it's hard to specify rules when I kind of didn't mean for there to be many...? But... yeah...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemonprime said:


> Just to drop some characters for faces of the void, Mallary and Blanche. Mallary was a random move in who killed my pear orchard and was just meh all around and Blanche I got from the campsite when I was happy to have anyone new at all. My only other voided villager was Kody, but he'll feature in a future story. Also maybe this would be a good thing for here https://www.fanfiction.net/game/Animal-Crossing/



Thanks!! I'll add them to the list and look forward to Kody's story  [And yeah, I ran into that site a little while ago  It has some cool stuff!!]


----------



## CainWolf (May 1, 2014)

Void villagers who appear in the marketplace area still count as voided right? If so that could open a whole new set of possibilities for this, like astral projections or angels or ghosts, whatever works. Perhaps a dark and mysterious escort allows them to return to their old town, I'm thinking Jack, we don't see him outside of Halloween so this can be his other job.

"Tammy! long time no see!" She turns around to see the smiling face of an old friend, and the one that condemned her to the void. Aidan's smile became a confused look as a scowl crossed Tammy's face for a moment before she regained control of her facial muscles and forced a smile. "Oh hey Aidan, since this is no longer my turf I thought you were a bully trying to start something." Aidan's confused look returned to a smile. _Good, he bought it._ Jack had warned her not to speak of the void, lest her little "vacation" end early. _Even a brief respite from the void is worth putting up with this little-_Her train of thought was interrupted by a sudden hug. "It's so good to see you Tammy, I've missed you so much." Her smile became a little less forced. _I guess it's not like he had known what became of me, and I was the one who asked to leave anyway._ Tammy returned the hug, Aidan was like a little brother to her and despite everything, she had missed him as well.

Just an example of how I would explain void villagers returning (I borrowed a little text from her in-game dialog). If other people have their own ideas on why void villagers return that's cool but feel free to use my idea.

Other villagers I have in the void include O'Hare, Broccolo, Katt, Mac, Fauna, Bella, Curlos (technically still in boxes but he is hard to adopt out), I think that's it but I'll edit this if I think of another.

For Fauna, Aidan sent a goodbye letter every day leading up to her move so perhaps she still has those letters? Just something to keep in mind if you use her for anything. Also Mac said he "ran all the way here" when he reappeared so if you can use that then go ahead.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

These ideas are all fantastic!! I absolutely love Cainwolf's idea with astral projections or angels or ghosts in the main street area!!

I have quite a few villagers to add to the void list Jesusfreakette :3


----------



## Esper (May 1, 2014)

i think i'm going to make a story based off of my old villagers going into the void, but its gonna be super long so in order to organize it i was wondering, can i make it on https://www.fanfiction.net/game/Animal-Crossing/ (the same website pokemonprime mentioned) and just post a link on this thread specifically my story when i post it?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 1, 2014)

Cainwolf, that. sounds. awesome. I am already imagining a million different scenarios about that! And geez, when she suddenly missed her old mayor that she resented... I can't wait to explore that idea more!!

I'll do my best to add everybody's villagers! I already made a few mistakes, lol! Fauna and her letters will definitely have to make an appearance, as that is so sweet!

Esper, I really want to keep things to this thread, because I know how easily it could spill over into other sites. I'm still exploring the option of expanding, but for now, I'm trying to emphasize this one. Would you be up for breaking it up into a weekly serial, or something like that?


----------



## Venn (May 1, 2014)

For the Population List, I would like to add Aurora:
A penguin that was the ultimate dreamy was put into the void after a town restart and was not added to the list for the new town.

(Im so sorry Aurora)


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Venice said:


> For the Population List, I would like to add Aurora:
> A penguin that was the ultimate dreamy was put into the void after a town restart and was not added to the list for the new town.
> 
> (Im so sorry Aurora)



I lost Aurora before as well... but she's back in my town now. Keep the dream alive! *Sheds a single, manly tear*


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

Poor Aurora. I lost a few villagers to the void that were special to me ;-; Kitt and Bluebear left without telling me and Walt was gone after I TT'd too much


----------



## CainWolf (May 1, 2014)

I'm glad you like the idea, I'm not the kinda person who can write an entire story on my own but I when I bounce tidbits of ideas off someone I get some interesting ideas. Seriously, I used the word 'idea' three times in that sentence, this is why I don't do well with long term stories.

She really only resents the mayor for something that isn't his fault in this scenario, it's like when you die in a game and blame the nearest person for distracting you with their existence even if they didn't do anything. Plus the void sound kinda lonely, I doubt there's a lot of warm smiles and hugs so that played a bit of a part, they were on good terms before she left. I figure the 'no talking rule' is kinda like that curse in Howl's Castle where you can't talk about it at all, hence why they can appear in your marketplace happy and content despite coming from this dark, desolate place.


----------



## CainWolf (May 1, 2014)

Oh, I just had another idea. 
Curlos the otherwise 'cool as a fair number of cucumbers' smug sheep would probably snap, think about it.

Aidan swings his axe into the dead tree, it reminded Curlos of the void in many ways, the inhabitants that were once cheerful and lively as that perfect fruit tree suddenly used up and cut away to be replaced with something fresh, it made his blood boil as he approached to confront his so called 'friend.' Curlos's throat felt dry as he tried to speak when a hand roughly grabbed his shoulder. "What do you think you're doing _Curlos?_ You know you aren't allowed on this side of the tracks, your boundaries have been overstepped." Aidan looked up from his work in surprise. "Jack? Halloween is months away, what are you doing here?" Curlos managed to tear away from Jack's grasp and snatched the axe from Aidan, pushing him down in the process. "Hey, what is your deal Curlos?" Curlos felt his rage intensify. "You want to know what my deal is!?" He screamed as Jack backed away from the axe-wielding sheep and Aidan rose to his feet. "I have escaped from the void time and time again, and each time I am sent right back by people who couldn't care less about me! 'Anyone want Curlos? He's free! Voiding in ten minutes! I need to make room for a _cool_ villager! No? Ah well, into the void he goes!' Nobody cares! Well I'm _not_ going back, not this time..."

Seriously, I have seen him get voided a lot, people offer him for free all the time and almost nobody accepts. This could even explain his transition from lazy to smug, perhaps it was an effort to become cooler in order to avoid abandonment that didn't work out? I don't know if he was this unpopular in previous games but it's something to think about.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 1, 2014)

I think I'm going to do one on Julian ;-; is it okay if I didn't technically void him though? O: I let him move out but I really regretted it after OTL


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 1, 2014)

Didja get my picture?


----------



## Leopardfire (May 1, 2014)

Alright, I just whipped up a story about Hazel.

	Hazel hadn't planned for everything to go this way.
	Five days.  Five days since she had decided to move, five days that her own mayor hadn't bothered to check up on her. What had she done to deserve this? Hazel had trusted Lindsey. She had had been loyal to her, through the thick and thin, even when she had abandoned Celadon for three weeks. Hazel had never given up on Lindsey… Until now.
	“I guess I’m off to the void,” she murmured, followed by a scoff. Of course she wasn’t. The void didn’t exist, it was just a mere fairy tale, used to terrify young children. “When you don’t have anywhere to go, you’re sent to the void, a place for the unwanted and unloved,” her grandmother had always told her.
	However, Hazel couldn’t help but feel something was wrong. She felt as if someone was watching her, these past five days. It didn’t help that the other villagers were acting strange around her. She was becoming more and more disconnected with the town she had once loved.
	There wasn’t much she could do about it, though, so she decided to wander around town, with hope that perhaps Lindsey would bother to show her face. 
	It didn’t shock her at all to find the mayor absent from town, but what she did see were Porter and Isabelle standing together, talking in hushed, urgent voices. Curious, Hazel scrambled up into a tree above the two, a place she could get a clear sound of their voices, and blend in.
	“We need her out now,” Isabelle insisted, her face twisted with worry, “Lindsey’s house has been locked shut for days. This must be why, there is no logical explanation besides this-”
	“Isabelle, that’s only a myth! I refuse to send anyone else to the void. Lindsey must be sick. You’ll see. How could a villager randomly get a curse anyway? Our town is perfectly normal!”
	A pulse of horror shook Hazel. The void? They needed somebody to leave? They had to be speaking about her!
	“She wouldn't be locked in for so long then,” Isabelle pointed out, “The mayor can barely take care of herself, if she was sick, she would have sought out Gladys or myself for aid by now! Besides, remember what happened to Rodeo?”
	Rodeo. During Lindsey’s “break”, the bull started act oddly, as if he was slowly forgetting everything about Celadon. By the time she had came back, Rodeo had been essentially a mindless zombie. The only words he ever spoke to her were “I’m leaving.” It had been one of the most unsettling things Hazel had experienced. However, she had figured, like her fellow villagers, that he must have had a mental illness. There was no other reason.
	Porter hadn't responded. A frown was plastered across his face, as if he didn't know how to respond.
	“I only want to give Hazel a fighting chance out there,” Isabelle told him, her voice dripping with remorse, “So she doesn't end up like Rodeo. I don’t want it to be too late for her.”
	It was then Hazel let out a giant gasp, which caused the two to glance up in shock at her, which caused her to panic, which caused her to fall out of her tree. As she plummeted to the ground, the world went black.

	When Hazel regained consciousness, she found herself in a large, dark jungle… With two, beady red eyes staring down at her.
_Rodeo.
_	“Welcome to the void,” he sneered, an ax in one hand, a burlap sack in the other.
	He was going to kill her.


Yeah, the story has a lot of flaws, and the ending stunk, but I tried. e.e I'm going to write a sequel(s) to this, or maybe rewrite it. ^^


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I think I'm going to do one on Julian ;-; is it okay if I didn't technically void him though? O: I let him move out but I really regretted it after OTL



Yeah that's fine!  Some of my characters I make up out of imagination (hoping I can replace them with real voided characters )


Leopardfire, I like that concept! The ending is terrifying for sure. It's an interesting thought that they would send the person to have the best chance of survival. 

I'm going to post a few pictures here in a little while! Still trying to polish them off and upload them correctly!

EDIT: Oh! And everyone else! I love how all these ideas! I can't wait to see them more!


----------



## amemome (May 2, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Amemome, again, that was a great! Poor Lyman. The koalas receive so little love.
> 
> I'm adding a new feature I came up with while trying to brainstorm. If anyone wants to leave information about voided items - villagers, human characters, old towns, towns from different games, lost items, houses, etc., you can leave it on here, and it might show up in a story later! This way our Void has faces to go with it!
> 
> (I know I'm already wanting to explore a story about a Plot Reset Character, and hopefully, sheepie will start her adventures soon and meet plenty of new people in the Void! And I'm sure there will be other moments where other creators could use a ready character  So thanks for your help!)



I read this and I'm blushing a lot!!  Thanks for liking the story.

Another character who lives in the Void: Bree.  She was my first voided character.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 2, 2014)

Will the villagers listed in the first post be involved in the stories? :3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 2, 2014)

*Knox the Knight*



Spoiler: Knox the Knight!




​



Yay! We finally got Lawliet's drawing of Knox up!  Love seeing beautiful people loving their beautiful work about beautiful stories!

Thanks Lawliet!!



*Plot Reset*

I'm going to start a comic series about a Plot Reset character! It'll all be in silhouette, and I've got a few ready to be churned out, so hopefully I can explore a lot of y'all's really neat ideas with Delete soon!



Spoiler: Plot Reset 01






*Meet Delete, the character made to be reset*





​Plot Reset #1


​





You guys are completely wonderful, and I am so excited to read all of the great comments on here throughout the day! I love the adventures we're unfolding, and I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings! You guys are great, keep being amazing, see you soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> Will the villagers listed in the first post be involved in the stories? :3



No guarantees! But I plan on using as many of them as I can


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 2, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> No guarantees! But I plan on using as many of them as I can



Oh cool. I'll try to think of a story with mine but can I add a few of my voided villagers to the list? :3 or do you have enough?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 2, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Oh cool. I'll try to think of a story with mine but can I add a few of my voided villagers to the list? :3 or do you have enough?



Nah, you can definitely add more! There are plenty of villagers not covered and cool stories not shared


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> *Knox the Knight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! (hehe, you can see a drawing of Tom Nook/ one of the nooklings through the paper. )


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 2, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Nah, you can definitely add more! There are plenty of villagers not covered and cool stories not shared



Oh cool! Well Kitt, Bluebear and Walt were afew of my favourites that left me  but I might write something on one of them since this idea is so inspiring x3 Walt left me when I took some time off animal crossing and I was so upset when he was gone ;-;

But yeah, I'm really looking forward to reading the other stories <3


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 2, 2014)

Good catch tokayseye! 

And I have had both Kitt and Walt, that is such a bummer to lose them to the Void! I'll add them before I leave for a while


----------



## Leopardfire (May 2, 2014)

Ty! ^^ I also should have clarified on my post in the NL section that Anicotti and Ricky were from Chrome, mayor name Iris. ^^'


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 2, 2014)

I think I've fixed everything I got wrong, but anyone, let me know if I've messed up 

ALSO

I've been thinking about it a lot, and I've decided to set up a secondary Tumblr blog for this project. It will just be to help with organization. That way, instead of having to sift through these pages to the art, you can just click and go. Everything on that Tumblr I still want to be posted here! That way we can easily comment and talk. This is, after all, a TBT AC endeavor.

I'll only post with permission from people. From here on out, it will be assumed that I have your permission to copy and paste it over to Tumblr. But since I'm just now starting this, I'll wait for your permission before posing something that's already been posted these past few days.

And I promise I'll stop spam-posting soon!  I feel like I post every hour. But once things get settled, I shouldn't need to update so often!


----------



## CainWolf (May 2, 2014)

If this posted successfully then this is a picture of Curlos from my last post on page six. Look at how evil he is with his shadowy face and comic sans caption.

Say this isn't too much is it? The guidelines say 'keep things disney' and I'm sure there have been darker things in disney considering all the off screen deaths but I thought I'd ask, it's not like axes in ACNL do anything but bounce harmlessly off the characters. Also I don't know how to put a spoiler thing on there so if someone could tell me I'll do that.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 2, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> View attachment 43693
> 
> If this posted successfully then this is a picture of Curlos from my last post on page six. Look at how evil he is with his shadowy face and comic sans caption.



I definitely want to respect Curlos because he is holding an axe and looks very determined, but I'm not sure I could take him seriously with his hipster blue scarf and comic sans angry font.

"NOT THIS TIME!!!"
"No, of course not, of course not. Why don't you put the axe down, and we get hot chocolate and you tell me about it?"


----------



## CainWolf (May 2, 2014)

Ah yes, I was just thinking _'what is the most evil font I can think of?'_ The scarf is actually that periwinkle tee that Rory wears, I hated that shirt and Rory somehow got half my town wearing it, I saw him talking to Curlos right before he changed into it and I was basically like _'you have betrayed me for the last time Curlos'_ because he was already on thin ice after selling me a fake painting. I thought that scarf was a good choice for evil Curlos. Even though it isn't what he was wearing when he left and it's not his base clothes, I feel like it represents everything wrong with my version of Curlos.

The weird thing is that I am liking Curlos more and more ever since he left, really he hasn't been that interesting to me until he became 'Crazy Curlos, psychotic hipster sheep of the void.' Seriously it wouldn't surprise me if he became someone's new dream villager based on this whole backstory we gave him.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 2, 2014)

I know I'm already planning on building a town based off of my favorite characters that will show up here! Not that I know any of them yet, but they'll show up one day  And yeah, Crazy Curlos, the Psychotic Hipster Sheep of the Void is about as amazing as can be imagined!


----------



## Esper (May 2, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Esper, I really want to keep things to this thread, because I know how easily it could spill over into other sites. I'm still exploring the option of expanding, but for now, I'm trying to emphasize this one. Would you be up for breaking it up into a weekly serial, or something like that?


thats ok! i'll just post it on here for now, i already have some chapters in mind for my story, i'll post maybe one or two chapters in a bit if thats ok


----------



## Lollipop (May 2, 2014)

I'd like to add Midge and Sheldon to the void residents list. I'm also going to start on Sheldon's story, so you can look forward to that!


----------



## Esper (May 2, 2014)

sorry if i sound picky but i was reading the list of characters in the void, my mayors name actually isnt esper, its actually Stella if you dont mind changing it to that lol
also i decided i'll post my first chapter about one of my residents going into the void, i hope you guys like it
i worked really hard on it so i hope its good lol


Spoiler



Rumors spread quickly around town. That’s how it always was. Rumors about the mayor, however, were always the most frequent.
Marcie, however, was quite possibly one of the most concerned. She had just met the mayor about a month ago, and was wondering where her friend went.
“Marcie!!” yelled Apple. The peppy hamster ran over to her friend. “Ohmigosh, I just heard the scariest story from Rocco!! He just said that our mayor has moved out! What will Pine do without her?” Tears in her eyes, the dramatic hamster started to sob a little.
“Apple…” whispered Marcie in her sympathetic voice, “I’m sure our mayor will come back safe and sound. It was only a little vacation, that’s all.” She patted the hamster on the back in a motherly way. It was natural of Marcie to be like that; she was a mother of her own; she had a little joey who looked just like her mother.
Rocco’s rumors, however, seemed to become more like facts as the days passed on. Marcie was very scared. Scared for her friend. She may have not known the mayor too well before she left, but she still got to know her at least a little bit. And all friends mattered to Marcie, regardless of how big or small their friendship is.
Marcie decided it was time to search for the mayor.
She ran into the town hall and informed Isabelle that she was moving. 
“Oh!” said Isabelle. “You’re moving? That’s a shame. But, I’m sure you will love your new town, too! Who knows, maybe they have some lovely villagers there just like ours, or maybe even another dog secretary, like me! Good luck, Marcie! I’ll inform Tom Nook of your descion and he will help you move!”
“Thank you for understanding, Isabelle.” Marcie waved goodbye to the dog for the last time and walked back home.
She knew she was going to have to give up some of her stuff. She gathered her joey’s toys, some blankets, clothes, some oranges from the local trees, 5,00 bells, and placed them all in a box.
It was time for her to move.
By the time she walked to the train station, Tom Nook was already there. 
“My goodness! It’s Marcie! So good to see you, yes yes?” exclaimed Tom Nook. “Ah, but I heard that you are leaving Pine for good. So sad to hear that, yes yes. I’ve already planned to demolish your house tonight. Are you certain that you have everything with you, Marcie?”
“Yep!” said Marcie, carrying the box with all of her stuff as her joey hopped behind her. “I have everything!”
“I assume you’ve already said goodbye to everyone in town, yes yes?”
“Yes, I’ve said goodbye to everyone, but you, Tom Nook. Thank you for everything. I won’t ever forget everyone!”
“Good luck, Marcie! May you find a lovely town to move into!”
“Thank you, Tom Nook!” Marcie waved goodbye.
“Bye bye!” squeaked her little joey.
The two kangaroos waited paitently for the train to arrive. It was starting to get late. Marcie felt a little nervous. Wasn’t the train gonna arrive any second now?
Just as she felt nervous, a train arrived. It came to a stop and the two of them walked inside and hopped onto a seat. There was no one else on the train, except for the conductor.
There was what looked like a schedule taped on the walls of the train inbetween the windows. Marcie examined it as her joey hugged her little bear toy. “Let’s see here…” she muttered to herself. “This looks like a list of the other towns that this train is going to stop at. It says it’s supposed to arrive at Pine at 8:00 pm today, which means it’s 8:00 now…hmm, it’s going to some town called Garden at 8:10, and then at 8:20 it’s going to another town called Winter…and at 8:30 it’s going to a town called The Void.” Marcie cocked her head out of confusion. Who’d name a town ‘The Void’? It certainly sounded interesting. Perhaps the mayor took a vacation there! She decided that once when the train stopped, she would visit The Void, maybe she’d even camp there! If The Void wasn’t the town with her friend, she’d simply go on another train and go into another town.
Marcie glanced at her joey. She was settling down for a nap. Marcie smiled and took a blanket out of the box, and rested it on her and her joey. She decided to fall asleep…
“THIS IS THE STATION FOR THE TOWN OF GARDEN. EVERYONE GOING TO GARDEN MUST LEAVE THE TRAIN WITHIN A MINUTE.”
Startled awake, Marcie looked around. Her joey, not to her surprise, was awake now, too. “What’s happening?” asked the joey.
“It’s only an announcement. The train will start moving again very soon. It won’t be much longer until we get to our new town, I promise!” Marcie picked up her little joey and placed her on her lap. Her joey giggled a little and started to try to fall asleep again. Marcie rested the blanket on the two of them again and let her fall back asleep…
“THIS IS THE STATION FOR THE TOWN OF WINTER. EVERYONE GOING TO WINTER MUST LEAVE THE TRAIN WITHIN A MINUTE.”
Awoken once again, Marcie opened her eyes. Her joey awoke too, but seemed a little more annoyed. “Again?” muttered her baby.
“Hush, my joey,” whispered Marcie in a soothing voice, “The next stop will be at our new town. It will be worth the wait, I can tell already!”
The two fell back asleep when…
“THIS IS THE STATION FOR THE TOWN OF THE VOID. EVERYONE GOING TO THE VOID MUST LEAVE THE TRAIN WITHIN A MINUTE.”
“This is it!” exclaimed Marice. She put the blanket and the toy back into the box, and picked up the box. “C’mon!”
Her joey excitedly hopped off of the seat and walked with Marcie. The little family walked out of the train and took their first step into The Void.
Immediately, something was terribly wrong.


----------



## Pokemonprime (May 2, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Oh cool! Well Kitt, Bluebear and Walt were afew of my favourites that left me  but I might write something on one of them since this idea is so inspiring x3 Walt left me when I took some time off animal crossing and I was so upset when he was gone ;-;
> 
> But yeah, I'm really looking forward to reading the other stories <3



Man you lost Walt? =( Wish I knew that when I voided him =(


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 2, 2014)

Esper said:


> sorry if i sound picky but i was reading the list of characters in the void, my mayors name actually isnt esper, its actually Stella if you dont mind changing it to that lol
> also i decided i'll post my first chapter about one of my residents going into the void, i hope you guys like it



Sorry I got that wrong! I think I've fixed everything now

I'll be curious to see where your story goes! I'd never much considered the little kangaroos' joey, but that's right: they have a little one to worry about! Thanks for sharing, and I hope you'll keep it up!


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 2, 2014)

Oh yeah, forgot to add- please add: Curt, Henry, and Deena from Paradiso to the list? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will the list stop at some point? So we'll have a defined list of characters to work with?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 2, 2014)

I kind of imagined it like picking toys out of the toy box. You can't play with all of them, but it's nice to have variety! So you can just choose which ones you want - not all are required. For instance, I knew I wanted a bear in an upcoming story... so I'll pick out one of the bears from the list and make it that one! Or I like the sound of a villager who's gotten lost from town called "Paradise..." so I pick one of them from there. It's a resource, and not one which demands to be used. Just there if you want it. 




*Plot Reset*

I have a few more of these little comics! I don't think they're particularly good, but they're rather nice practice, and I made them for here, so I'll send them to you guys anyways! 



Spoiler: Plot Reset #2-3



Plot Reset #2


​

Plot Reset #3

​


----------



## Esper (May 2, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Sorry I got that wrong! I think I've fixed everything now
> 
> I'll be curious to see where your story goes! I'd never much considered the little kangaroos' joey, but that's right: they have a little one to worry about! Thanks for sharing, and I hope you'll keep it up!



oh okay, and thanks! i choose to write about marcie specifically because she has a little baby to care for, so she has to make sure that her baby is healthy and cared for! im already working on the next part so i might be able to post it sometime soon, by the way your plot reset comics are really good! i like them!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2014)

Esper said:


> sorry if i sound picky but i was reading the list of characters in the void, my mayors name actually isnt esper, its actually Stella if you dont mind changing it to that lol
> also i decided i'll post my first chapter about one of my residents going into the void, i hope you guys like it
> i worked really hard on it so i hope its good lol
> 
> ...



OMG that story was AMAZING!!! And the cliffhanger too. I thought it was a really good idea to do a story based on one of the kangaroos because they have their joeys to look after too while in the void. (I'm not just saying that because I love kangaroos lol). I'm really looking forward to the next part x3


----------



## Pokemonprime (May 3, 2014)

Here's my story. Characters so far: Kody, Marshal, Rodeo, Farley, Rolf, O'Hare



Spoiler



Damn it
Damn it all
I was a good villager, sure I bragged a bit but it wasn’t meant to be mean. But what happens? I get shoved out for a freaking brown and white cat. No one wanted me, Bay Area was full of Tier 5s desperately begging for homes and the other town, darned if I know its name has been mayorless for over a month now. The reliable train that brought everyone here also took me away. After Bay Area it went to another village. I was surprised, Darius had never visited a town called “The Void”. I was going to tell Porter to keep on going but he said this was the end of the train line. I walked out into this town and was dumbfounded. It was completely dark. No amount of pattern laying could have done this, something was wrong! I must have found a glitched town I thought, and ran back to the train station to demand to go somewhere else. But it was locked. Locked? I thought, its never locked! I started pounding the door and a dusty intercom crackled on. Stop the racket! It blared. Your not leaving here, this is the void. No one comes back from here! Now stop bothering me! It crackled once more before going silent. What the hell? What did he mean by no one comes back from he- RARRGGHH what was that! *chomp* What the hell! Ouch ouch ouch ouch. Who- I mean what was that? Hellooo? Whho are you? Whoo are yo- Rolf?! Aren’t you supposed to be back in Hyrule? RAAAAARRRGGHHH ouch what the hell! Get away from me you nut job. God what was that about? I thought, when I saw Rolf last time he was cranky yes but not the lunatic that just tried to turn me into lunch. I heard a faint quip and almost put a fist through the squirrel’s fluffy little head before I realized she wasn’t going to kill me. She realed back before yelling what the heck sulky!  Sorry I said the last white animal I saw tried to turn me into lunch. Oh Rolf? She said without a care. He waits around the station and preys upon new arrivals, quite evil in my opinion sulky. Sulky? I thought, why does she keep saying that? Then again he shouldn’t blame her, he constantly said “grah-grah” for some reason. Anyway Kody, why are you here sulky? Me? Well I moved out because the mayor wanted a different villager, you know what villager? A freaking brown and white cat! I yelled as loud as possible. Jeesh sulky, I just moved out because the mayor was gone for too long, she disappeared for a whole year! I just got bored sulky. Really? You just up and left? How could you do that? I mean don’t you miss your town, I miss mine a ton I said. Well I get bored if nothing happens, and without the mayor Christmas, Halloween, Thanksgiving, even Easter grinds to a halt. I need things to do sulky, so I left. But even thought the mayor had traveled 100s of times no one was open sulky. I got dumped here sulky. Well what was with Rolf over there? He’s never been like that I exclaimed. It’s this town sulky. It, it changes us. One of my friends got lost in a-  Marshal was cut short as I watched in horror as a red eyed bull turned her into marshmallow fluff. What the hell! I gotta get the hell out of here. I ran through a forest of rotten trees that never seemed to end. When does this end I yelled in frustration. It doesn’t end, a somber voice said. Who are you? I asked in a tone that was a mix of frustration and fright. I’m O’Hare he said, and this forest never ends amigo. Haven’t you heard, the void is full of stuff like this amigo? Hhhow do I gget out I here I said my voice filled with fear. You can’t amigo he said, this used to be a perfect cherry grove, but the trees where cut down and the Void claimed them. Well how are they a never ending forest then? I thought you said it was just a grove I quivered. I’m getting to that, you see the Void is not just a dimension of sight and sound but of mind amigo. Isn’t that quote from some old show I said? It’s not old, its vintage amigo he said slightly angered. Anyhow what a drink? You’ll be here until you’ll be considered vintage amigo! He chuckled at his own joke. There must be a way out of here I insisted. If I got in I can get out I insisted, this time with more determination. As you wish, but don’t come crying back to me amigo. I’ve heard a few tales from some villagers 12 years ago, gosh has it been 12 years amigo? About an old man who will give you an axe that will cut through this forest amigo. But you need a gift for him, something nature related amigo. Here, found this bush start while ago amigo. What about you? Don’t you want out? Nah amigo, it’s quiet here, and I like quiet amigo. Well thanks I said, and I departed to find this old man. The journey to the old man was long and not so pleasant. Heaps of tires and leftovers from Tortimiers old events during fall. Rotten fruits and turnips composted into foul smelling ant and fly filled messes. The most un-nerving parts where the random items, shirts, dresses, toys, paperwork, stationary, and tools gone rusty with age. I had no idea why they where there until I realized it, they where travelers. Other villagers who tried to make the same journey I did and didn’t make it. I did my best to go on, and eventually found a small shrine with a funny little man under it. Are you Farley I asked? Yes, he said in a deep, low tone. Do you have the special axe? I brought a bush start for you I said. Ahhhh, yes I’ll take that, now you wanted me too use the special axe he said in his deep voice. Yes I said, O’Hare said you where the only way out of here. The ol- excuse me vintage rabbit is right. Let me get the axe. The axe was cracked but shone a bright gold. He swung the axe at a tree and it punched through the trees to the areas ahead.


----------



## Mercedes (May 3, 2014)

*I wake up, dazed an confused..I look up, I see a dark sky, with clouds, non-moving almost non being. I look around me. And see a small squirrel. It's white, and has blond bangs, it appears to be male. He is sobbing loudly, I try and stand up, but pain shoots through my right leg, and I fall with a loud thud. It peeks the squirrels attention, he walks over, and he has a small bag in his hand, he whispers "Don't worry, young human, I'll help you, out of the bag, he pulls a white cast like bandage, and wraps it around my sore painful leg, I smile at him. Not knowing what to say. He touches my for head. And has a grave look of concern in his eye. And says "dear human, you have a high fever...what shall I do?" I sit up, and look at the ground, I see one wilted rose, and brown grass, along with life less trees. He starts digging in the ground, an pulls up a root, it smells awful, I cringe at the smell. The squirrel says in a light mild tone "do not worry human, this will bring your fever down," I eat the nasty plant. Be a few seconds later I felt better. I ask the squirrel his name. "Human, my name is Marshal." he says I smile, I say weekly "Marshal my name is Mercedes, were am I?" Marshal has a horrified look on his face, then says "Mercedes..you poor human...your new here..here..he is cringing, Your in the...void." He barley whispers. I panic "what?? Why?" I start crying. Marshal comes closer. And lays down next to me. Then puts his tail on me. I feel warm. Marshal says "Mercedes..close your eyes..you must sleep the fever off..come now..." I smile and close my eyes. The end? I don't know ;A; is it good?     *


----------



## Mini Mario (May 3, 2014)

Can I make part I, II, and III? Mine is really long.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 3, 2014)

Pokemonprime, very interesting story! I think my favorite part were the environments you described. They were really vivid and really strange and dark and curious!  The marshmallow fluff might have been pushing the violence clause   But still, very descriptive, dark story - and Farley! He and Serena could be guardians/rulers of the Void!

Luckypinch, your little Marshal was so sweet! I kept waiting for something to happen to the weak, vulnerable human... but he was just kind and mysterious and sweet! It was precious  I'd definitely love to hear more about the sweet Marshal and his sick human!

Thanks for sharing guys  (I also think I might have to add in no swearing to the rules. I'd kind of forgotten about that, but I guess it doesn't really go with the Disney/cartoon standards I mentioned? Whoops. Pokemonprime, if you'd be up for changing that in your story, that'd be great!)

Dark Samus, you can definitely make a multi-part series! (lol - without exploding octopi  ) I'm sure you'll cook up something really interesting for us! My Timbra story is probably going to be 20 parts long, not even gonna lie, so I'm not sure there's a limit to how long they can be


----------



## Venn (May 3, 2014)

Hey! I have a tumblr and I can help run/manage it if you need it!


----------



## Pokemonprime (May 3, 2014)

Sorry about my story lol, didn't try to make it violent and the cursing wasn't intentional. You see, where I live d@mn and h3ll aren't considered "bad" words. You don't wanna yell em at the school yard but there not really of the levels of normal bad words.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 3, 2014)

Venice said:


> Hey! I have a tumblr and I can help run/manage it if you need it!



That would be awesome! I'll PM you!



Pokemonprime said:


> Sorry about my story lol, didn't try to make it violent and the cursing wasn't intentional. You see, where I live d@mn and h3ll aren't considered "bad" words. You don't wanna yell em at the school yard but there not really of the levels of normal bad words.



It's no problem  I didn't even specify, so you didn't do anything against the rules! I just realized, "Huh... maybe that would be a good idea to include that..." And it was still a very interesting story, so good job!


----------



## Mercedes (May 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *I wake up, dazed an confused..I look up, I see a dark sky, with clouds, non-moving almost non being. I look around me. And see a small squirrel. It's white, and has blond bangs, it appears to be male. He is sobbing loudly, I try and stand up, but pain shoots through my right leg, and I fall with a loud thud. It peeks the squirrels attention, he walks over, and he has a small bag in his hand, he whispers "Don't worry, young human, I'll help you, out of the bag, he pulls a white cast like bandage, and wraps it around my sore painful leg, I smile at him. Not knowing what to say. He touches my for head. And has a grave look of concern in his eye. And says "dear human, you have a high fever...what shall I do?" I sit up, and look at the ground, I see one wilted rose, and brown grass, along with life less trees. He starts digging in the ground, an pulls up a root, it smells awful, I cringe at the smell. The squirrel says in a light mild tone "do not worry human, this will bring your fever down," I eat the nasty plant. Be a few seconds later I felt better. I ask the squirrel his name. "Human, my name is Marshal." he says I smile, I say weekly "Marshal my name is Mercedes, were am I?" Marshal has a horrified look on his face, then says "Mercedes..you poor human...your new here..here..he is cringing, Your in the...void." He barley whispers. I panic "what?? Why?" I start crying. Marshal comes closer. And lays down next to me. Then puts his tail on me. I feel warm. Marshal says "Mercedes..close your eyes..you must sleep the fever off..come now..." I smile and close my eyes. The end? I don't know ;A; is it good?     *







I will be making a part two. ;A; Heres an image. oh and  I am thinking about reading it as a script. What do u guys think


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 3, 2014)

A quick question. Since anything that disappears from your town goes to the void (in this case mainly villagers) how about when you delete a character? Would they end up in the void or have some part in it?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 3, 2014)

Luckypinch: I think that's an awesome idea! I hadn't even thought of scripts as a medium, so way to think outside the box on that one! And it would fit your story well (especially with that font )

Mindlesspatch: Yes! I actually have a few posts about a character created for a plot reset named Delete! Humans are in the Void too, along with the villagers and items


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Mindlesspatch: Yes! I actually have a few posts about a character created for a plot reset named Delete! Humans are in the Void too, along with the villagers and items



I had an idea for a picture of a bunch of lifeless residents in a big ol' pile from someone plot resetting... but I don't know how I could do it without crossing the "death/disturbia" line... any ideas for a child-friendly AC metaphor? >.>


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 3, 2014)

Hm... Maybe they could have just been dumped there but they're still alive, and one of them is saying something? Like, "Well now what?" or "So is this where the turf wars are?" or "He says he was coming right back... right?" Hm... Or if it's a big messy pile that's important, maybe you could have a dilapidated villager digging through all this abandoned stuff? Or if it's the vertical design that's important, maybe they could be holding on to a cliff in a long line? I thought about doing something like that before!

Any better ideas?


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 3, 2014)

Perhaps human villagers (and maybe some animal villagers) can't handle the stress of the void and the so-called 'darkness' is just too much for them to handle. So when they arrive there they simply never wake up. 
You know how when you go onto a character they leave their house meaning they just woke up. If you delete a character they wouldn't wake up but would just be transported to the void or something like that.
It could be that the villagers who are trapped in the void move their bodies to a certain area and overtime their houses get destroyed (walls start falling apart etc).

Hope that's not death related or anything. I mean they're alive just in a deep sleep. Like Sleeping Beauty (relating it to Disney like in the rules hehe)

Edit: And it would be a very rare occurrence for a human villager to wake up once in the void but certain ones do manage to.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 3, 2014)

Huh! I like that! I figured there wouldn't be a lot of humans, but I couldn't decide why. My current theory was that while the villagers turn wild till they're not even themselves anymore and a part of the Void, the humans just sort of... give up. And then they're gone. But I like the idea that not all of them can even handle it in the first place. It would be really interesting, too, like in the original Sleeping Beauty story, that once they wake up, it's a long time later, and the rest of the world (like the villagers from their town) have moved on. Or something like that. I like this a lot actually! Canon accepted  I'm going to keep playing around with this, but I'm probably going to include it in my stories!


----------



## Mini Mario (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler:  Octavian's Trip to the Void I (SAFE EDITION)



Hello. I should introduce myself. I used to be in the void. Actually, I'm still in the void, but it's not as bad as others interpret it. Oh sorry I forgot to say. My name is Octavian Q. Vladimir. I used to live in the U.E.O.S, but I live in a better place now. Let me explain how I got here.

I remember talking to Mayor Chris, my favorite neighbor. As soon as I said bye, I felt a sharp pain in my head, and I can't remember past that. As soon as I woke up, I remember seeing the Mayor saying good-bye and leaving. I wondered what in the world just happened. As I turned around I saw many cardboard boxes. "Hey, wheres my stuff?" I asked to myself aloud. "Oh, hi there! Time to go!" said a familiar voice. I turn around to see Isabelle. I never really liked her, shes too... peppy. "What do you mean I have to leave?" I said. "I have friends here and I want to stay!" "Easy," she said "Let's calm down, and I'll take you somewhere," "I DON'T WANT TO GO SOMEWHERE!" I shouted loudly. "Hostile Villager, Acre B4" she whispered into something, and in minutes I became completely knocked out.


PART II and III coming out soon!
How is it so far?


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 3, 2014)

Yay! Glad you like it c: 
With the wild villagers I think they would be the ones to carry the human residents to where they're all sleeping. Villagers that are fresh in the void would probably wish to help the human villagers especially if they were from the same town but due to being afraid of the wild villagers they keep their distance. Perhaps the wild villagers since they're the ones who stick around the longest loose some of their memories from their old town. So for example if one of the human villagers woke up all the villager residents they knew would either be gone or turned wild and can't recognise them.
And maybe instead of having them in a pile there's a house they all exist in like a hotel that monitors them so an alarm goes of if someone wakes up. Just another idea.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 3, 2014)

DarkSamus, I love Octavian's full name! I laughed out loud and the people I was with gave me weird looks!  Good start, thanks for sharing!

MindlessPatch, I agree! I had imagined there was memory loss going on in the Void, whatwith the Void deleting them. It makes sense that memory would go, too.


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Something I whipped up in like ten minutes. (I made my mayor look so evil!)



Spoiler








The guy off to the left is Easton, the one I made in order to get extra Easter furniture. He's still in my town, but I think I might "void" him soon... <^<

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm obviously not too good with line-less art... as evidenced by my mayor...)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> MindlessPatch, I agree! I had imagined there was memory loss going on in the Void, whatwith the Void deleting them. It makes sense that memory would go, too.



I agree too! Their memories would have been lost while going to the void. Such a great idea x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Something I whipped up in like ten minutes. (I made my mayor look so evil!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks really cool! Poor Easton will join them.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (May 4, 2014)

I've got a great story about my only voided villager Peewee the gorilla, the only reason he was voided was because I didn't know this forum existed at the time, i'll type it up after I finish with something else.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

Great great great you guys  I love both of y'all's work so I'm excited to see it here!


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

I think it would be cool if the "setting" of the void was like a representation of corrupted towns (like destroyed/dilapidated PWPs, town hall, etc...) to acknowledge the ultimate extent of lost data...


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

WOAH

What if everyone's games keep corrupting because The Void is growing

DARKNESS COMETH

Dangit. Now I want to imagine a whole new saga about a corrupted town/game and the Void trying to take over. While I should really just focus on what I've already started!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> WOAH
> 
> What if everyone's games keep corrupting because The Void is growing
> 
> ...



That is a fantastic idea! Villagers go to the void and the void spreads. I've always imagined the void as an abandoned wasteland filled with darkness so there would be remains of towns and building there or something.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

We'll just finish the characters first, and work on the corruption thing afterwards, that's fine. 

It was just an idea I had.


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 4, 2014)

*The Never-ending darkness (Chapter 1)*

*So here's a little snippet of a story about the void I'm doing. I'm pretty new to this, so critique is much appreciated!*

Mayor Hannah was distressed. Isabelle sat in her black office chair, soothing her.
"M-Mayor Hannah! Calm down!" She passed the Mayor a piece of chocolate cake that she had baked this morning and soothed her again.
"The Policeman is on his way and all the villagers have been transported to the island-"
"I'm checking on them." Hannah replied, limping off the counter. "Thank you Isabelle."
"B-Bu-"
The brown, heavy door slammed behind Hannah, as she looked at the desolate thing her town had turned into.

There was abandoned items everywhere, and the weeds grew thick and fast. There was no laughter, no music and the pale green grass looked more like a desert of dirt. The town of Twinleaf was oddly still.
Hannah's sprained ankle begged for mercy as she walked towards the Dock and waved goodbye to Isabelle, who had followed her out, and stared with the same, quiet shock.

Her brother and her sister, Owen and Kawaii ran behind Hannah.
"Hannah!" Owen called. "Let us come with you!"

The ocean breeze ran through the Mayor's hair and she sighed before saying:
"Fine. Get into the back."
The only other humans in the village waved goodbye to the town they loved for the final time.

*~Flashback~*

The villagers ran in panic as the thunderstorm hit. Tammy clung onto the Mayor as she cried.
"Hannah! You have to save the villagers, ya heard!"
She scooped up Tammy and ran towards the dock.
"KAPP'N!"
The green creature looked up at the tall, intimidating mayor with confused eyes.
"Take the villagers to the Is-"
With that, The mayor tripped over a rock.
Tammy flew down into Kapp'n's waiting boat landing safely, much to Tammy's and the Mayors relief.
"That hurt, ya heard!" mumbled Tammy.

It was a different story for Hannah, her ankle ached in pain as she tried to get up. She was left with one choice.
She clutched onto her megaphone before shouting:

"ALL VILLAGERS TO THE DOCK! KAPP'N WILL TAKE YOU TO THE ISLAND WHILE ISABELLE AND I SORT OUT SOME THINGS!"

*~Flashback over~*​
(I know it isn't related to the void, yet. That part will come in chapter 2)


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

Can I just say how much I appreciate:

1. Isabelle feeds the mayor chocolate cake when she's stressed.

2. The mayor trips on a bad day.

3. My mayor's name is Hannah, too!

Fun story! I'll look forward to seeing what happens next to Mayor Hannah


----------



## Lollipop (May 4, 2014)

Here's my story.

Sheldon had been waiting for days. Weeks, even. He had been waiting to find the perfect town, a town where people cared about how he felt, and he had thought that Mayor Hailey cared. But now, he was changing his mind. Hailey had been gone for two weeks, and there had been no sign of her since. Slowly, Sheldon felt a thought slipping into his mind. _Move out, move out,_ it said. Sheldon brushed the thought off. However, the thought kept coming back, and the colors kept turning darker and dimmer. _Move, move._ Sheldon finally gave in, but the day he was scheduled to move out, Hailey finally returned. Hailey flung the door to Sheldon's house open, and saw him shoving furniture into boxes. "Sheldon?" Hailey asked. Her eyes were brimming with tears, and Sheldon began to doubt moving out. He managed a smile. "Don't worry, we'll always be linked with each other by our muscle telepathy," he replied. Hailey nodded sadly, and walked out of the house, her head held low. Sheldon sighed, and slid a picture of himself into the letter addressed to Hailey. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The next day, on the train.

"Last stop of the day: The Void!" the conductor announced. Sheldon groggily opened his eyes. The train had slowed to a stop. _Looks like this is where I'll have to get off,_ Sheldon thought. He stepped out the doors of the train station, and his eyes widened in shock. _This is a terrible mistake! Why did I leave Skyville?_ Sheldon frantically ran back to the station, but the train was gone. Sheldon's eyes started tearing up. _What have I done?_



(This isn't part of my story, but can you add Max to the list of deleted characters? Also, Sheldon isn't on the list of void residents.)


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

Buck literally just said that to me when you took him in! 

Poor Sheldon! He ended up in the Void because he was bored - what a terrible way to go  A sad story about a sweet villager - thanks for sharing, friend!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 4, 2014)

I shall help


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 4, 2014)

Wow this looks fun ( ^ω^ )
Could I maybe draw out some of these stories if thats okay?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I shall help



I'll PM you about what you'd like to do 



Mewmewmewm said:


> Wow this looks fun ( ^ω^ )
> Could I maybe draw out some of these stories if thats okay?



That would be AWESOME!  (Please do  )


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 4, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> I'll PM you about what you'd like to do
> 
> 
> 
> That would be AWESOME!  (Please do  )


Ill have to start this once i get my commission for the the day done  ( ^ω^ )
But now i don't know which story to illustrate and how long its gonna be and how the mayors gonna look and
AHHH PLANNING XD
still though now I'm getting all excited ( ?Д｀)


----------



## Esper (May 4, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> OMG that story was AMAZING!!! And the cliffhanger too. I thought it was a really good idea to do a story based on one of the kangaroos because they have their joeys to look after too while in the void. (I'm not just saying that because I love kangaroos lol). I'm really looking forward to the next part x3


wow thanks!! glad you liked it and yeah i decided to write about kangaroos for the same reason, she has someone to look after in a scary place like the void so i thought it would make it suspenseful lol
oh and i have a title for my story now, it's going to be called "The Last Flower" c:
also Jesusfreakette i just noticed there were some spelling mistakes in my first chapter so if you wouldnt mind updating the tumblr post where you posted my story to just copy and paste the new version in the spoiler below again sorry if i sound a bit picky >.<


Spoiler



Chapter One: Moving
Rumors spread quickly around town. That’s how it always was. Rumors about the mayor, however, were always the most frequent.
Marcie, however, was quite possibly one of the most concerned. She had just met the mayor about a month ago, and was wondering where her friend went.
“Marcie!!” yelled Apple. The peppy hamster ran over to her friend. “Ohmigosh, I just heard the scariest story from Rocco!! He just said that our mayor has moved out! What will Pine do without her?” Tears in her eyes, the dramatic hamster started to sob a little.
“Apple…” whispered Marcie in her sympathetic voice, “I’m sure our mayor will come back safe and sound. It was only a little vacation, that’s all.” She patted the hamster on the back in a motherly way. It was natural of Marcie to be like that; she was a mother of her own; she had a little joey, who looked just like her mother.
Rocco’s rumors, however, seemed to become more like facts as the days passed on. Marcie was very scared. Scared for her friend. She may have not known the mayor too well before she left, but she still got to know her at least a little bit. And all friends mattered to Marcie, regardless of how big or small their friendship is.
Marcie decided it was time to search for the mayor.
She ran into the town hall and informed Isabelle that she was moving. 
“Oh!” said Isabelle. “You’re moving? That’s a shame. But, I’m sure you will love your new town, too! Who knows, maybe they have some lovely villagers there just like ours, or maybe even another dog secretary, like me! Good luck, Marcie! I’ll inform Tom Nook of your decision and he will help you move!”
“Thank you for understanding, Isabelle.” Marcie waved goodbye to the dog for the last time and walked back home.
She knew she was going to have to give up some of her stuff. She gathered her joey’s toys, some blankets, clothes, some oranges from the local trees, 5,00 bells, and placed them all in a box.
It was time for her to move.
By the time she walked to the train station, Tom Nook was already there. 
“My goodness! It’s Marcie! So good to see you, yes yes?” exclaimed Tom Nook. “Ah, but I heard that you are leaving Pine for good. So sad to hear that, yes yes. I’ve already planned to demolish your house tonight. Are you certain that you have everything with you, Marcie?”
“Yep!” said Marcie, carrying the box with all of her stuff as her joey hopped behind her. “I have everything!”
“I assume you’ve already said goodbye to everyone in town, yes yes?”
“Yes, I’ve said goodbye to everyone, but you, Tom Nook. Thank you for everything. I won’t ever forget everyone!”
“Good luck, Marcie! May you find a lovely town to move into!”
“Thank you, Tom Nook!” Marcie waved goodbye.
“Bye bye!” squeaked her little joey.
The two kangaroos waited patiently for the train to arrive. It was starting to get late. Marcie felt a little nervous. Wasn’t the train gonna arrive any second now?
Just as she felt nervous, a train arrived. It came to a stop and the two of them walked inside and hopped onto a seat. There was no one else on the train, except for the conductor.
There was what looked like a schedule taped on the walls of the train in between the windows. Marcie examined it as her joey hugged her little bear toy. “Let’s see here…” she muttered to herself. “This looks like a list of the other towns that this train is going to stop at. It says it’s supposed to arrive at Pine at 8:00 pm today, which means it’s 8:00 now…hmm, it’s going to some town called Garden at 8:10, and then at 8:20 it’s going to another town called Winter…and at 8:30 it’s going to a town called The Void.” Marcie cocked her head out of confusion. Who’d name a town ‘The Void’? It certainly sounded interesting. Perhaps the mayor took a vacation there! She decided that once when the train stopped, she would visit The Void, maybe she’d even camp there! If The Void wasn’t the town with her friend, she’d simply go on another train and go into another town.
Marcie glanced at her joey. She was settling down for a nap. Marcie smiled and took a blanket out of the box, and rested it on her and her joey. She decided to fall asleep…
“THIS IS THE STATION FOR THE TOWN OF GARDEN. EVERYONE GOING TO GARDEN MUST LEAVE THE TRAIN WITHIN A MINUTE.”
Startled awake, Marcie looked around. Her joey, not to her surprise, was awake now, too. “What’s happening?” asked the joey.
“It’s only an announcement. The train will start moving again very soon. It won’t be much longer until we get to our new town, I promise!” Marcie picked up her little joey and placed her on her lap. Her joey giggled a little and started to try to fall asleep again. Marcie rested the blanket on the two of them again and let her fall back asleep…
“THIS IS THE STATION FOR THE TOWN OF WINTER. EVERYONE GOING TO WINTER MUST LEAVE THE TRAIN WITHIN A MINUTE.”
Awoken once again, Marcie opened her eyes. Her joey awoke too, but seemed a little more annoyed. “Again?” muttered her baby.
“Hush, my joey,” whispered Marcie in a soothing voice, “The next stop will be at our new town. It will be worth the wait, I can tell already!”
The two fell back asleep when…
“THIS IS THE STATION FOR THE TOWN OF THE VOID. EVERYONE GOING TO THE VOID MUST LEAVE THE TRAIN WITHIN A MINUTE.”
“This is it!” exclaimed Marice. She put the blanket and the toy back into the box, and picked up the box. “C’mon!”
Her joey excitedly hopped off of the seat and walked with Marcie. The little family walked out of the train and took their first step into The Void.
Immediately, something was terribly wrong.


going to post the next chapter/part in a while btw


----------



## Lollipop (May 4, 2014)

I'd also like to try drawing some things for this, and I'd like to help out a bit with editing.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

Awesome job editing Esper! I love editing and finding those little grammar bugs and fixing plotlines - so way to be on doing that 

And good news! Venice is now all set up to be running the Tumblr, and Statistic1114 is going to be co-captain of this Void Project - huzzah! And a few more people have volunteered to help out, we're still settling that - but thanks you guys! I'm looking forward to seeing how you guys change things!!


----------



## Venn (May 4, 2014)

*Tumblr Update:*
Hello! Venice here! I am one of the admins in charge of the new tumblr for the Void Project! I'm glad to say that I am excited for this project! The Tumblr Page for the Void Project is all set up, but is now going under renovation and I need help! The current layout is ok, but its need a style, something to go along with the Void Project! I have come up with 2 different backgrounds:



Spoiler








___________________________







On the left is a black sky with stars. It was said that the void is pitch black, but I remember seeing a picture with stars or "fireflies." So I thought this may be appropriate. The one on the the right is the regular AC grass pattern, but black/grey, which also represents the void. Which should I use as a background, or do you have any other ideas for a background? If you have an idea for background, be sure to let me know! You are welcomed to make your own as well! The new look is what everyone will enjoy!

See you next time!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 4, 2014)

Venice said:


> *Tumblr Update:*
> Hello! Venice here! I am one of the admins in charge of the new tumblr for the Void Project! I'm glad to say that I am excited for this project! The Tumblr Page for the Void Project is all set up, but is now going under renovation and I need help! The current layout is ok, but its need a style, something to go along with the Void Project! I have come up with 2 different backgrounds:
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the stary sky one O:


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

I definitely love them both! Maybe you could use both? Like have the patterns intermixed, as if the grass were getting deleted into a cosmos?

I've never figured out how to have my cake and eat it too


----------



## CainWolf (May 4, 2014)

Say, I thought of another thing you may be able to use for the void (this may ramble on for a bit but stay with me here), I saw a youtube video that suggested that the fastest way to get a villager to move out is to make a new character, talk to the villager you hate once, then wait for a while until they decide to move. I actually have a character named Lila that I delete and recreate on a regular basis for things that my other two characters aren't suited for, and I happened to use her to get rid of Curlos. Do you think that characters like Lila that exist for the sole purpose of getting rid of villagers like that have a place in the void? Perhaps as a literal shadow government that come and go from the void as they please to recruit the forsaken villagers that don't make it to a new town?


----------



## Venn (May 4, 2014)

Quick Bump!
As I am still planning out the layout, I want more suggestions on the background!


----------



## tamagotchi (May 4, 2014)

Oh, wow. This is a wonderful idea.
I would also like to add that the beginning section of this was really nice, I felt like reading it in one of those movie announcer voices? Haha.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I felt like reading it in one of those movie announcer voices? Haha.



Read it in Morgan Freeman/Truman Capote's voices. I got goosebumps


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

I keep wondering about that shadow government, Cainwolf! I can't decide if I want The Void to be an evil institution or chaotic destruction. Maybe I'll have to have different versions?

I came up with another idea today. What about Joan? What if she sells her turnip to help feed the Void, or something, and she goes into the "real" world using her NPC powers once a week in order to help out? In the original Animal Crossing, she could be seen on the trains, so that sort of reinforces that idea...?

And I just reread the opening in Morgan Freeman's voice - I don't think I've ever done that with something I wrote before, and that was just awesome!!


----------



## Venn (May 4, 2014)

What about when they start appearing on the main street?
The villager could send their spirits or whatever to the main street in hopes of seeing the mayor..

Or.. what if... the void... is just under... the main street...
(After all, there is Katrina... :O)


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

Cainwolf had a really interesting theory that it was like their ghosts returning under watch from guards as a break from the Void.

I thought of another theory! Since the Void slowly deletes them, it's actually their stolen selves that show up on Market Street. Like, the Void slowly robs them of their minds... till it has them on record... and can project that onto Main Street. The villagers are only left with part of themselves, that's why they turn into more animalistic.

OR, the Void captures that part of their minds, but their minds are still trying to escape, so they go home in an attempt to cry out for help? But since it's only part of their minds, they can't explain or truly respond... it's just flat, mindless jabber.

And Katrina definitely needs to be there. Maybe Market Street is the connection because of the trains? Like, that's where the town opens up, so it's more vulnerable to being infiltrated by Void matter.

Huh... I need to think more fully on this


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

About the shadow government... I don't know if you've ever drawn Digby with an evil smirk on his face, but I have. It REALLY suits him. And then there's Lyle... So what if the HHA is an evil institution that secretly forces villagers to move out, but threatens them to have them just say stuff like "turf wars, training regimen, world tour, etc." if their scores are too low? Maybe they're even more obsessed with having a perfect town than most AC addicts...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and the trains... where does that dark tunnel through the cliff go? OOOOooooOOOOOOooooh, spooky.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 4, 2014)

The HHA could totally be bad guys! Maybe they're like... the corrupt government that's afraid of the Void so it feeds it villagers or something...? Maybe...?

And I've always imagined the trains to be important! Most of my initial mockups, before I even started this, involved the trains traveling through the Void, and the villagers in the darkness watching it go by and wishing they could go home... or the train stopping because there was someone on the tracks, and a desperate person begging to go home! And the mayor on-board/Porter taking them on to a safer place. I think I'll change some of those early ideas... but yeah! I definitely would imagine the trains being important! They're the connection between the real world and the Void... what takes you in... and the only escape out!


----------



## Venn (May 5, 2014)

Venice said:


> *Tumblr Update:*
> Hello! Venice here! I am one of the admins in charge of the new tumblr for the Void Project! I'm glad to say that I am excited for this project! The Tumblr Page for the Void Project is all set up, but is now going under renovation and I need help! The current layout is ok, but its need a style, something to go along with the Void Project! I have come up with 2 different backgrounds:
> 
> 
> ...



Bringing this Up!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

Hello everyone!  *inserts smiley*

It is I, the new Co-commander-in-cheif, Static!
Must introduce myself before anything!
My name be Reem, I'm 16 years old, and my job is to help edit and encourage you to do your best! I will be checking as often as I can from now on to assist as much as possible. 

I will also be drawing (but keep in mind I also have a requests thread!) so just show me your amazing piece and I shall come up with one that will hopefully be equal in quality *insert embarrassed face*

My English might not be as good considering it's not my native, but I will surely do my best! *is working hard in English Language class*

So set your creativity free and show me what that brain of yours can come up with!


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 5, 2014)

how can I hel?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*help


----------



## CainWolf (May 5, 2014)

Say, does the void have any flowers? I get that it's a very desolate place full of weeds but I'm wondering if this is where trampled flowers go, or perhaps the only flowers that appear are black flowers. I'm not going anywhere with this idea, I just feel that a bit of world building is helpful for anyone working on a story.

By the way, what are plot resets? I notice it's a category of character in the first post but what is it exactly?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Say, does the void have any flowers? I get that it's a very desolate place full of weeds but I'm wondering if this is where trampled flowers go, or perhaps the only flowers that appear are black flowers. I'm not going anywhere with this idea, I just feel that a bit of world building is helpful for anyone working on a story.
> 
> By the way, what are plot resets? I notice it's a category of character in the first post but what is it exactly?



The Void, sir, is where ANYTHING that disappears go, like when you run over flowers POOF where did they go?? the Void!

where was that mentioned?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 5, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> By the way, what are plot resets? I notice it's a category of character in the first post but what is it exactly?







staticistic1114 said:


> where was that mentioned?



It's under voided villagers! It's for those human characters you make and then delete to make sure the right villager is in the right place.

Is there a better title for those guys? Anybody have one? I guess it could just be "deleted human characters..." short... simple... clear... huh...

(good answering statistic  )

And Mae has joined the group of officials! They'll help out with writing things! Huzzah!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> It's under voided villagers! It's for those human characters you make and then delete to make sure the right villager is in the right place.
> 
> Is there a better title for those guys? Anybody have one? I guess it could just be "deleted human characters..." short... simple... clear... huh...



more like.. voided alternative users


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 5, 2014)

* Please Read.

-Message from the Noble Monkey with the Typewriter building the Canon


Spoiler: Building The Canon Of The Void Rules/Explination



As The Noble Monkey with a Typewriter building the Canon, we are going to have a weekly contest sort of thing, which will help us build the canon version of The Void for people to work off of so things don't get out of hand with our creative imaginations  I'll be using a red post like this each Sunday/Monday so look out for it!

Rules/Explination 

- Each Sunday/Monday I will post a topic in red (like this) and you will then have until the following Saturday to submit something.
-After you have submitted your entry, I will put together a list of it and pm it to the admins, we will then all vote and we will then have our canon for that topic.
- As we are still feeling our way around in the Void, only recently having discovered it, we will add little things that we discover along the way.
- All rules in Jeasusfreakette's post apply


*
Okay, now this week's contest.



Spoiler:  Week One Contest



Until next Saturday (10th May) you can submit your entry's for the description of The Void- How it looks, the atmosphere, all the aesthetical things of The Void.

Together we are creating a canon for The Void.

You can submit anything you would normally submit- writing, art, anything you wish.

Good luck, you have until Saturday at 8pm GMT to submit 



Thank you


----------



## CainWolf (May 5, 2014)

Ok then, can the 'Lila' character I mentioned earlier on page 13 be put on the list? I remake her the exact same way when I recreate her and delete her when I'm done so if we do decide on having a shadow government thing she could be an agent who comes and goes from the void seeing as how she was the one who got rid of Curlos in my town. 

Say, is the HHA to be the void's shadow government or is that just a corrupt agency feeding the void out of fear? I know someone was talking about it a few pages back. Is there going to be an agency to fight the void to counteract all the bad guys or is this whole thing a battle between a great evil and it's victims?


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 5, 2014)

We haven't decided. MayorMae is starting up some canon contests so we can decide on what the group canon should be! 

YAY!!!! 

Anyone can still come up with their own versions for different stories/parallel universes/something crazy  But for a group canon we'll be hashing that out over the next few weeks!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 5, 2014)

Oh I haven't posted much to contribute lately haha well here's so far of my Julian story but idk how it's gonna be continued :B



Spoiler



[00??-Julian]

It was a typical day in LilyCove, the breeze was blowing softly, and the pear trees gently swayed. I sighed. As much I loved it here, it was getting a bit boring. Perhaps I shall go somewhere new? I must tell the mayor at once! She will surely understand!

"Hey mayor! I'm going to be moving out of LilyCove soon! There's not enough action and space for my glamor" Julian shouted, waving to the mayor.

"Hah, sure go ahead," the mayor said jokingly "I totally won't miss you haha," she said while skipping away  to Main Street.

"Hmmm," Julian thought "I guess the mayor doesn't care much haha, I think I'll go in five days time,"

The mayor wasn't sure  what to do if someone wanted to move out. It was the first time after-all, so she thought of it as a joke.



All these new things sound fun  also in the bb code by the -'s there's a left in 0:​


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 5, 2014)

Awwww, poor Julian and his freshman mayor! I can just see him doing his little dance and his mane swooshing 

I fixed the center issue, thanks


----------



## Venn (May 5, 2014)

Venice said:


> *Tumblr Update:*
> Hello! Venice here! I am one of the admins in charge of the new tumblr for the Void Project! I'm glad to say that I am excited for this project! The Tumblr Page for the Void Project is all set up, but is now going under renovation and I need help! The current layout is ok, but its need a style, something to go along with the Void Project! I have come up with 2 different backgrounds:
> 
> 
> ...



I'll post this again for one more time. Then I'll be deciding on the backgrounds!
---
Ooo am I part of the admins?!?!?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

Venice said:


> I'll post this again for one more time. Then I'll be deciding on the backgrounds!
> ---
> Ooo am I part of the admins?!?!?



I like the starry one on the left


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 5, 2014)

Stars all the way ( ^ω^ )

And i almost have all of the rough sketches done for my comic. So excite ( ?Д｀)


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> The Void, sir, is where ANYTHING that disappears go, like when you run over flowers POOF where did they go?? the Void!
> 
> where was that mentioned?



Which means I should shoot down as many presents over water/designs as possible. So the voided people have presents


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Which means I should shoot down as many presents over water/designs as possible. So the voided people have presents



what a cute idea!!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 5, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Stars all the way ( ^ω^ )
> 
> And i almost have all of the rough sketches done for my comic. So excite ( ?Д｀)



Ahhh, good job!



tokayseye said:


> Which means I should shoot down as many presents over water/designs as possible. So the voided people have presents



THAT'S ADORABLE


----------



## Venn (May 5, 2014)

So Far everyone has agreed on the starry sky. I just have to do a quick edit first if it is then ultimately decided.


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 5, 2014)

I voided freckles today... Don't have a story, but add her to the population


----------



## Lollipop (May 5, 2014)

When you release fish and bugs, they get sent to the void. Does that mean the void is filled with sea bass? Because that'd be scary xD


----------



## Pokemonprime (May 5, 2014)

Just wondering, by Disney levels do you mean modern Disney or old Disney? Because old Disney got away with a lot more than modern Disney.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> I voided freckles today... Don't have a story, but add her to the population



Awww.  Ever since I reset my WW town for my 7-yr-old cousin, I've missed Freckles so much. She was a good duck. My favorite, in fact. *Moment of silence for the fallen*


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 5, 2014)

Pokemonprime said:


> Just wondering, by Disney levels do you mean modern Disney or old Disney? Because old Disney got away with a lot more than modern Disney.



TRUE THAT.

Although Hunchback of Notre Dome is the poster-child of creepy Disney, so I guess any Disney can be weird.

Generally, Disney standards. So sometimes we let people be weird or creepy or something, but most of the time, it's acceptable for children of all audiences.


Lollipop - I actually wondered that! I imagined this big ocean in the Void in my head, dark and full of black shadows...

Also I'm sorry I'm so behind on the villager page. I haven't updated it for a few days, and it gets scarier the longer I put if off.


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 5, 2014)

OK, so you know the stuff from the dump in GC? Well what if that stuff was dumped in the void? It seems plausible, and since there is a lot of trash, a smog is constantly shrouding the place in darkness...


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Ahh, the dump... I loved the basket/soccerballs...


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

Lollipop said:


> When you release fish and bugs, they get sent to the void. Does that mean the void is filled with sea bass? Because that'd be scary xD



to set free, is not as to void


----------



## CainWolf (May 6, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> to set free, is not as to void


 Really? But in terms of the game releasing fish is deleting them as data, not even bells remain to imply they even existed. Besides someone was saying that presents shot down over water go to the void so why not fish? Or do we still have to make that cannon before it counts?

Also, I made a comic featuring my Curlos for this week's canon contest on the void's environment. I kinda figure that some people think of the void's sky as blank white and others think black darkness with things that might be stars so I'm trying to show the void as having a day/night cycle but without a pretty sunset or anything, just white fading to black. That way people can go either way when drawing stuff.


----------



## Venn (May 6, 2014)

*Tumblr Update:*
It has been decided that the Tumblr's background will be the "Starry Night."

I'm going to make a few minor edits to it and play around with the coding.
I am no coding expert but I will be switching the Tumblr to the Redux theme. I will be looking for codes through tumblr to see which one looks best for the The Void Project.

I am also planning to have a "Submit" Feature added to it as well. Anyone who has a tumblr will be able to submit questions and/or stories they have. 

That is all for now


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 6, 2014)

CainWolf - your comic is awesome! I saw it earlier and was doodling grumpy Curlos. I cannot match the hipster vibe of the amazing blue scarf, however 

Venice - awesome job!! Can't wait to see what you pull together 

I'm sorry I've haven't been very active these past few days, and I'll continue to not be quite as active except for mindlessness for a few weeks! May is always crazy. I'll do my best to show up as often as I can! 

As a quasi-apology, here are some silhouette comics about Delete:


Spoiler: Plot Reset


----------



## CainWolf (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, I was mainly trying to showcase the environment but that bright blue scarf is a beacon that draws all the attention isn't it? Also, he is still using that comic sans, that is hipster psycho Curlos's font and he is sticking to it.

_You'll take this scarf when you unravel it from my cold dead neck... And you'll take this font when you... pry it from my... keyboard? Do you pry fonts from a keyboard? No, when you... remove it from my font options menu... Yes that's it..._


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 6, 2014)

LOL! That will be epic! The day the Void tries to delete Comic Sans from Curlos' font options menu.

Although the environment is still solid! I like how you did the bridge in the top two. And the background gets progressively darker.


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 6, 2014)

can ya add freckles to the population


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 7, 2014)

Hello! I'm Qwerty, and I work together with MayorMae who runs the weekly challenge, to create Competitions with prizes! (oooh)
All the contest details will be written in purple, like it is here.
More details will be released soon, and will be every month to every 3 months. I haven't really decided yet, oops. The competitions will range from writing tasks to drawing and sketching competitions. 

I am also working on creating a chat for us all to bounce ideas off of each other and for us staff members on this thread to converse. Of course, this hasn't been established juuuust yet
If you have any questions, or have come up with an idea for a competition, please PM me!

​


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 7, 2014)

Oh yeah can you add Henry the smug frog to the void? He got TTed out by accident and I'm trying to get him back


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 7, 2014)

I will try to add the voided villagers when I get home! I've been on the go the past 2 days, in and out with doctors and work, so I'm sorry I haven't gotten to that!


----------



## Candi (May 7, 2014)

[[My old favorite villager, Bree, was voided once. I miss her QnQ]]


----------



## Venn (May 7, 2014)

From now on, Tumblr Updates will be given in this color (or roughly around it)
Just posting that I haven't been able to do anything because school is nearing it's end and I'll have to be getting ready for the big week. -Yuck, I know-

OH and a surprise! I guess I have a few ideas for Tumblr contests as well or something soon as well. 
-Venice


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 8, 2014)

Okay! So I thiiiiiiink I've updated the villager list? I'm crazy tired right now, but I tried to read thoroughly and get everyone!

And, we're pushing back the canon contest deadline because it's a crazy May week, and we understand that it's harder to be involved! (I so get it, I have weddings, surgery!, work work work, social funtimes, moving into a new house, lots of crazy sauce!) So happy May day everyone, get some rest, take care of yourself, and enjoy the Void! We'll keep having fun, even at a slower pace 



Candi said:


> [[My old favorite villager, Bree, was voided once. I miss her QnQ]]



I love your town name so much. It is an incredibly fun word to say!


----------



## Venn (May 8, 2014)

Tumblr Contests!
I told you there were going to be contests! The Tumblr page is just about done and there are a few things missing!

*What is needed:*
A Banner
A Side Bar Image
An Avatar

*Rules/Info:

All TBT Rules and Rules of This Thread is Also Applied

The Banner:*
I understand there is already a banner used, but I have another idea for that banner. For this banner, I am seeking a text design or something. If you need an example, click here. You will be brought to my cycling page and you will see a text that says "Greenbow Cycling" that is what I am looking for. I guess you could also call this a header.

Please do not go big, but I am not asking for a specific size. The same size as the example or a similar size would be best fit.
If you are planning to give it a black text, or something black, give it an outline, preferably white. The black will blend into the background. (If transparent background)
Include Art/Designs in it as well, only if you would like. Perhaps something similar with the banner. (Silhouettes)

*Side Bar Image:*

This will be placed under the box on the left.
The image should be within 250 pixels wide by 280 pixels in height.
You can do whatever you would like for this area.
As mentioned before, if a transparent background is being used, outline dark colors such as black with a white outline or something that can separate the image and the background.
It would be best if the piece followed the theme, which is the void.

*Avatar:*

The Avatar should not exceed 300x300 in pixels and should be a perfect square, meaning height and width are the exact same size/length.
There is an automatic white background for the avatar. When creating the avatar, I prefer not to have a white background, do something with it!
Once again, follow the theme of the blog/project, The Void!


*Prizes:*
I am planning on creating a credit page, which will give you credit for your piece. If you a tumblr blog, the link will be provided as well. 
For each category, 1 Million Bells is up for grab for 1st Place.
That is 3 Million Bells!
If we get a good amount of entries and/or if the entries are just hard to choose, 2nd and 3rd places will also be included. It is most likely 2nd and 3rd place will get 500k in bells.

*Deadline:*
I am giving the deadline to be on May 21st 10:00 AM EDT (Eastern Daylight Time)

If you have any questions, please ask!
I can't wait to see all the entries coming in my way!

-Venice
Tumblr (Tycoon) Admin

P.S. Whoa this post in long... sorry!
P.S.S. You are more than welcome to check the Void Project tumblr page by clicking the link on the front page!
P.S.S.S. If you notice any errors or problems in this post on the tumblr page, please let me know!


----------



## Venn (May 9, 2014)

Bumping Up The Thread


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 10, 2014)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that we should have a  void theme song. I vote KK dirge


----------



## Venn (May 10, 2014)

Where did everyone go?
Did they all go into the void :O


----------



## Esper (May 10, 2014)

are people still writing stories for the void? because here are two more chapters ive written for my void story


Spoiler



Chapter Two: Welcome to The Void
	There was no train station. It was just a ton of gravel. Everything about this town felt wrong to Marcie. She felt a little nervous.	
“W…wait!!” she screamed to the conductor. “Stop the train! Don’t leave us here!”
It was too late. The train was already leaving, and it wasn’t stopping. Marcie looked desperately as it went across the train tracks.
There was hardly any color here. Weeds were everywhere. The whole place gave a depressing atmosphere, an overwhelming feeling of sadness. It was dark and gray, as if the weather was almost the kind when you knew it was going to rain very soon. Rocky mountains where lying here and there. There was what looked like a dump that was blocked off, filled with old items that were covered in cobwebs, almost as if they hadn’t been touched in ages.  It just felt so empty. What kind of town was this?
“It’s so cold…” whimpered her baby. Marcie opened up the box and handed her little joey a blanket to wrap herself in. “There, there,” she whispered, “Want to hold onto one of your toys?”
“Yes, please…” murmured the little kangaroo. Marcie searched her box and gave her a stuffed animal. A gray kitten. Her joey held tight to the kitten, as if she didn’t her stuffed animal would disappear.
“Let’s search the town for some other animals. We can’t possibly be alone here.” Marcie held her baby’s hand and wandered around The Void.
The two wandered around for a little bit. The Void was rather dark. Marcie squinted her eyes to try to make out what she was looking at. All she could see was tons of mountains, and weeds.
Suddenly, the two of them heard footsteps.
Nervously, Marcie looked around. “W-Who’s there?”
“Who are you…?” A timid looking koala emerged from the darkness, looking around. The koala didn’t see Marcie.
There are…other animals here? Marcie thought. Anxious, she decided to speak and approach the stranger. “Excuse me! I just arrived here, do you know when the next train is coming?”
“Oh!” exclaimed the koala. She turned around and looked at Marcie. The look of shock on her face quickly turned into sadness. “So…you two are new here…welcome to The Void…”
“Uhmm…err, my name is Marcie. My joey and I are just trying to find the town where our mayor was taking a vacation.  Please, can you tell us when the next train will arrive?”
“Trains don’t stop here for villagers to go on them…” murmured the koala. “They stop only for more villagers like you guys to go in The Void…”
“Forever?”
“I’m sorry. I don’t mean to scare you two, but…The Void is a place where many other villagers have gone. Some were forced to go here, others made the mistake of going here. Either way, we’re stuck here. And there’s not really a clear way of how to get out…”
“Mama, is she telling the truth?” Marcie’s little joey looked a little scared.
“I’m not sure…” whispered Marcie.
“Oh no…I’m so sorry for rambling on like that. I was never like this before I went into The Void. My name is Sydney. I’ve been in The Void for a while now. Come with me, I will take you to my friends.” Sydney reached out a paw. Marcie hesitated, but took it and ran with the koala.


then theres chapter 3


Spoiler



Chapter Three: Friends
 Sydney and Marcie walked south. Sydney was carefully inspecting the flowers on the ground as she walked. “See these dead flowers? I remember where I told my friends to meet up at by following these specific dead flowers. If we go down the path with the 3 dead roses, the 5 dead lilies, and the 12 dead pansies, we should be at our meet up spot in no time. Well, we actually call our ‘meet up spot’ The Base. So that’s where The Base is,” explained Sydney.
“I see,” said Marcie. 
After a few minutes of walking, Sydney and Marcie arrived at The Base. Marcie put down her box.
“Sydney!” exclaimed an elephant at The Base. “Who’s that with you?”
“Opal, this is Marcie. She just arrived. Marcie, this is my friend Opal. She’s known me for quite a while. I’m sure you two will be able to get along!” said Sydney.
“Hello!” greeted Marcie.
“Oh, greetings! And, umm…welcome to The Void…I guess…” said Opal.
“Where is Hazel?” asked Sydney.
“Hazel left to find some food. A smart animal like her shouldn’t really have too much trouble,” responded Opal.
“Food?” said Marcie.
“Yes, sometimes we find fruit. We find rotten fruit amongst the dumps, and fruit on the ground randomly. The fruit is almost always rotten, but it’s better then nothing,” sighed Sydney.
“Mama got oranges!” exclaimed the little joey.
“That’s right; I brought some oranges from home as a little snack.”
“Oranges?!” exclaimed Opal, shocked. “You mean…ACTUAL…oranges?! They’re not rotten or anything?!”
“No, they’re not, look.” Marcie opened up the box and revealed a little basket of nine oranges.
“Amazing!” said Sydney. “Can we share?”
“Of course!”
“Yay! Thank you so much, Marcie!” Sydney then looked at Opal. “Okay, so if Hazel went looking for food, what about Rodeo?”
“Rodeo went looking for food, too. Guess he was really hungry. Not too shocking, since he’s a big bull,” muttered Opal.
“When will your other friends come back?” asked Marcie.
“Soon, I hope.” Sydney grabbed an orange and bit into it.
After what felt like forever, two animals approached The Base. A bull, who was holding a few rotten cherries and pears, and a squirrel, who was holding a rotten perfect peach.
“Rodeo! Hazel!” cried Sydney. She ran over and gave the two animals a hug. “Where were you guys? I was so worried; you two left for such a long time!”
The squirrel shook her tail a little. “I was looking amongst all these weeds for fruit. And all I found was one rotten perfect peach. So we searched for a little longer and Rodeo found a lotta rotten fruit! Man, I can’t believe how lucky he was to find so much fruit…”
“Well, Hazel,” said the bull, “It isn’t too difficult if you just search one of the dumps! Sometimes you might find some fruit!”
“Yeah, I guess that’s true.” Hazel handed Sydney the perfect peach, and then she noticed Marcie. “Uh, who’s that?”
“Hazel, this is Marcie. She just recently arrived at The Void. Marcie, this is Hazel and Rodeo. You probably know by now these guys are my friends, too!” said Sydney.
“Nice to meet you!” said Marcie. She smiled at Hazel and Rodeo.
“Nice to meet you, too!” exclaimed Rodeo.
“Yeah, nice to meet ya!” said Hazel.
“Marcie brought some oranges with her, so how about we all just try to sit back a little and eat some food?” said Sydney.
“Sure!” Hazel looked in the box and grabbed an orange.
“Oranges? You mean non-rotten oranges? Yeah! I can’t wait!” Rodeo grabbed one, too.
Soon enough everyone had one and started to eat. For once, things were looking good in The Void. But Marcie still knew that although right now she was having a good time, The Void was a place that she had to escape…somehow…


what do you guys think? c:


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> I think that we should have a  void theme song. I vote KK dirge



I'd like K.K. Ballad more... It's pretty melancholy, and it sounds like I feel when a villager leaves . I even have it playing in my room of villager pics...


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 10, 2014)

Venice said:


> Where did everyone go?
> Did they all go into the void :O



It's finals week for a lot of the school systems US, plus it's May! Crazy times! It will be better in a few weeks once summer begins. At least, I assume so. I hope to have more freetime then.

And Esper, that's awesome  I love your chapters! I totally imagined different groups of the villagers finding each other and trying to make it out there together! Even though it's hard.

And I made a thing for the canon challenge! I basically didn't narrow it down much, but I kind of just said, "Everything...!"




Spoiler: Canon Challenge: Enviroment



The sun never rises. You can wait. But it will never come. The only light you can ever see is the lamps on a passing train. The Void has no light. Only the shadow of what was once bright.

The Void is emptying. It?s not empty ? but it?s becoming empty. Every moment, new things spring up in the Void, and it is constantly in the process of deleting it all. Whole landscapes, neighborhoods, cities, people, junk. The black rain comes, and it all disappears under that storm. Oceans of empty data melting its contents away. The moment you step into the Void, the emptiness begins to consume you. You might look fine. You might feel fine. But look at yourself in the right light? You?ll realize you?re being emptied. Everywhere in the Void, living things arrive and begin dying.

	But you can?t destroy matter ? or data. Somehow it lives on, an empty, black mist that rolls over the hills and corrupts everything it touches. Still trying to move, still trying to live, trying to run but only creeping and spreading the disease of Empty. Every day, the darkness grows. You can watch it. Watch a gray forest grow dark in the mist? the ground fades to black? the trees are lost in the horizon? even the sky becomes indescribable from the rest. Everything is black? Where there was something, there is now? nothing. There never will be again. 

	But it?s not always so fast. What about those things that run? That move? That try to escape? Emptiness is everywhere. It might escape the mist, or the ocean, or the rain, but it is emptying. Everything is always emptying. The little town, with its emptied houses, and tiny walls, becomes a little darker? twilight seems closer? the trees seem closer? The Darkness can wait. The Darkness doesn?t want you to run. It wants you to get comfortable. It wants you to stay, and breathe in its twilight, and live so long you forget the sun?

	So you must never, never stop running.

	The Void is bigger than it wants you to know. It has space, space much grander than the black prison you think it?s built. In fact, it has grown so large, it cannot delete everything like it once could. It?s spread itself thin. Across its blackened landscapes, across oceans, with its furthest reaches in the towns along the trains ? yes! Even those living, breathing towns, who so naively open up their homes, and gates, and hearts to its blank data. For more than anything, the Void wants to spread. It grabs hold of a place, reaches its fingers, and if that town is close enough, if that town lies on the edge of the black void, along the cleverly disguises border? Once the Void has grabbed hold of it? Data is corrupted. And so, the Void spreads.

	All that is within in? and all that is in its grasp. It chases it, finds it safe and still and comfortable, waits for it to grow slow and dim and rest in its black heart? The Void is vast and full of life. But everything inside it is dying. Its job is to empty. To turn something into nothing.

	Nowhere is safe.

	So you must never stop running.




Spoiler: Explanation



Okay! So here?s a more complicated way of explaining that:

When things comes to the Void, they look and seem alive, the same as when they were deleted. But the Void is like a disease. The moment you?re in it, it starts spreading. It wilts flowers, makes trees die, chops bamboo, etc. Houses are slowly emptied of their furniture? Towns lose their shape and coherence. Things just? fade. As long as it?s in the Void, it?s slowly being deleted.

However, it doesn?t always move slowly. There are black rains that come and just? delete everything it falls on. Fading things become? deleted things. Black oceans, from the fish and rivers and oceans and runoff rain, that melt everything they touch as if they were glaciers. Suddenly, it?s just surrounded by an ocean of black that?s slowly creeping towards it. And then, there?s the deleted data. Matter/data is tough to be truly deleted? And the Void doesn?t want to delete itself, it wants to grow. So the landscape becomes mist. The mist travels and envelops everything and destroys its. There are shapes in it, of the things it?s deleted ? like trees, and fish, and dragons.
And the Void isn?t just in a black universe all by itself. It has to be touching towns in order to swallow up their deleted data. So, almost like a big globe, things are connected to it, and it?s in the middle. The towns that are closest to the center of the Void, a narrow protective layer, those are the ones that are corrupting and being deleted. And there are other, more pristine towns that aren?t so close to it, and they seem normal. And to get from one town to another, the trains pass through the Void. People try to hop on those trains to save themselves, if they can find the railroad tracks before the train passes by, but the trains are crazy fast. Their lights just suddenly appear and disappear.

	And there?s no true sun in the Void. Everything looks like it?s 5:59 AM ? the sun never will rise. You can see? but somehow, it?s always dark. Unless you?ve been swallowed up the Void ? and then everything is black.
So basically, the Void can almost look like anything. A regular town, a destroyed town, a black landscape, or nothing. Because it?s always changing. You might return to where your house appeared to find empty walls, or a bamboo forest, or just? black. Or, perhaps, it will be your house.
And movement is very important. It?s why the trains have to move so fast, and it?s why your town is more likely to get corrupted if you see the little train on the black screen. Because if you stay still, you start sinking. It swallows you up. 

	Or if you give in, if you let it become your place? then that?s what it is. It takes you from the inside out.
So basically, the Void can move as quickly or slowly as it wants, be just about anything, but eventually, everything is in the process of becoming nothing it was before.


----------



## Venn (May 10, 2014)

Venice said:


> Tumblr Contests!
> I told you there were going to be contests! The Tumblr page is just about done and there are a few things missing!
> 
> *What is needed:*
> ...





Reposting


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 10, 2014)

Venice! I meant to tell you, I think the Tumblr looks great! A logo is a phenomenal idea. Do you think it'd be okay if we used it for the thread too? I want a better logo than what we have! (I made it in ten minutes!)

I posted the Tumblr details on the main post, to make them easier to find 

EDIT: I have no idea why there are two spoiler boxes with it. I searched and there's no coding there about a spoiler...


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 10, 2014)

*It's Only a Matter of Time*

10th May, 3:02am
It happened again. Amongst the dark and dreary night another human entered this place. Unlike the rest he moved around upon entering. Whether it was shifting in his sleep or not doesn't matter. It's the first time anyone's seen a human make movement. I've managed to stow him away in the place I call 'home'. Though it is more or less a jungle of bamboo ridden with forgotten dreams and pitfall seeds. The wilds don't dare to enter here so it should be safe for now. 

13th May, 3:05am
Mira has been acting funny for the last couple of days. I've often seen her whispering quietly to herself and I swear I've caught her staring at the wilds and their so-called palace. Due to this I tried to keep the human a secret from her but I'm sure she knows.
Eventually everyone will know.

14th May, 3:05am
The human often tosses and turns in his sleep and sometimes mumbles words but nothing I can understand. Maybe that's the affect of the darkness? Maybe the darkness has started consuming me? Maybe the darkness has taken away my ability to understand ordinary people? Maybe it's not Mira turning wild but it's actually me? I suppose in the end it's only a matter of time...





Spoiler: Explanation on some stuff



The human in it hasn't actually been voided from my town (yet). You see I don't really like the face I ended up with on one if my characters (specifically the eyes) and have been considering deleting him then remaking him with different eyes but I'm still jumping back and forth between keeping him and deleting him. I'd imagine that once he wakes up he is blind or has something else wrong with his eyes as that's what I dislike about him.

It's actually a journal/diary entry from a villager. I'm unsure of which villager I'd like to make this from but it'll most likely be a villager that I accidentally voided and would've actually liked to keep in my town.

As for the wild villagers I imagine they're known as a specific name by the normal ones, figured the wilds was good enough for now. And I imagine that they all are very close and since they're unable to leave they make themselves at home in the void e.g. Building houses. And once a villager turns wild they welcome them with open hands into well civilisation.

As for the ordinary villagers I figure they hide from the wilds and often try to find a way out to another town whether that's waiting for the train to pass by or some other way I'm not sure. Perhaps when your going to visit your friend or your friend is coming to your town after recently voiding someone said villager has the chance to somehow get on the train...? I also like to think that there isn't a set time for when villagers turn wild and it is a matter of strength and determination for how long they stay normal. And that they don't know what the signs are that show you're starting to change. For example how the villager in the story was freaking out over the fact he can't understand the human.

As for Mira she was my very first voided villager (I keep a record of all my past villagers) but I haven't had my game for too long so I figured she will only just be starting to change into a wild. 

Oh and lastly I'm definitely not the best writer out there and there's likely some typos in this but I really love the idea of the void and wanted to type out a quick story that I may add to later


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 10, 2014)

Spoiler: fixed bb codeee




[CENTER][ATTACH=CONFIG]43189[/ATTACH]


[SIZE=2][i]Welcome 

Welcome to the land where the trains don?t stop, and the music doesn?t play, and the rules have disappeared; where the weeds grow rampant, and the rocks become mountains, and the animals aren?t so cultured anymore; 
the land is dark, 
the land is afraid, 
and the land is wild.

This is The Void. Everyone and everything you know has disappeared here. This is where it all ends up. No doubt you wondered where Re-Tail stored its trash heaps, or where your path was deleted into, or what happened to your villager with no place to go.

You found it.

It?s here.

And now you?re here, too.

Everyone who comes here is different. I?ve seen a thousand different people with a thousand different gleams in their eyes. They chose how to make their way out here. So will you.

I recommend you run, or get real good at hiding, until you figure it out. The Void doesn?t wait. The Void will do its best to rob you of everything that you are. That's its job. To delete the unwanted data.

And The Void will do its best to destroy you.

Fall by a tiger who was once your friend. Become lost in an eternal bamboo forest. Sink into a black cosmos that starts in your soul.

But you?ll figure it out.

I?ve seen it before.

I?ve seen people run. I?ve seen people hide. I?ve seen them grow wild and untamed here in this black jungle. I?ve seen them barely survive. I?ve even seen them fall.

And occasionally,

I?ve seen them live.

So tell me.

[B][SIZE=4]What's your story?[/SIZE][/B][/center][/I]

[/SIZE]

[center]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




[B][SIZE=4][THE VOID PROJECT: BETA][/SIZE][/B]


This is The Void Project! This is a place where we can creatively share the stories of the lost villagers, the characters (or items!) in our Animal Crossing games who disappear into a storehouse of deleted data ? or, The Void! Anyone is welcome to join in here, and explore the imaginations of what has happened to our villagers post-game. 

Basically, you can tell the stories however you want - words, art, sculpture, screenshots, animation, music - whatever you can imagine :) 
You can continue from someone else's story, put in someone else's villager, or make up your own way of doing things! There is no right way to do this! 
So don't be worried! Skill level is irrelevant, amount of Animal Crossing experience is irrelevant, and conventional storytelling and art are irrelevant! It?s okay to be bad at this. 
Because what we?re doing is sharing together! Adventures, ideas, stories, thoughts, doodles, 5-year-oil-paint masterpieces ? what?s important is that you?re here! Because we like you :) And your pretty brain! 


[B][U]Guys in charge[/U][/B]
Jesusfreakette - Person Who Jumps Off the Cliff First
Statistic1114 - Co-Commander-in-Chief
Venice - Tumblr Tycoon
MayorMae - Keeper of the Records/The Noble Monkey with a Typewriter building the Canon
Lollipop - Wielder of the Red Pen
Qwerty111 - Compichation Master
Intern still wanted :) You will basically run the show but receive the pay of nothing

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[B][SIZE=3]
Now, owing to the fact of this is a community and not all of us can read minds, here are some [I]rules[/I] and system informationals:[/SIZE][/B]

[spoiler=Informationals || Rules and Guidelines]
[SIZE=1]--All TBT rules apply here. Anything they say trumps anything else.

--The premise of this thread is to get multiple people of us to creatively explore what happened to our villagers (especially those for our real game) when they disappeared into The Void. Interactivity and continuity are encouraged, but not required!

--This is a thread dedicated to an imaginated Void. You are welcome to imagine as you wish within that framework, but please keep it to this theme. (If you would like to post something about something else, please do share it elsewhere within The Museum!)

--You can generally use whatever medium you want. Text. Digital painting. Clay modeling. Screenshots. Crayons. Popcorn arrangements. Kazoo melodies. Haikus. There?s not really a limit here. This is ?The Museum,? so it should probably be artistic. That?s really the only rule when it comes to the medium

--CONTENT
-----Please, no violence, romance, or psychologically jarring content. Animal Crossing is a children?s game, therefore, keep this at a level that any child would be safe to adhere to. Think Disney, or Sunday morning funnies like Calvin and Hobbes or Peanuts. Keep it at that level.
----I?m going to clarify further. Things like being chased, or ?ouch, that actually hurt,? or kissing the princess to break the spell are acceptable. But do not dwell, or go into lots of detail about this. So it can happen, but don?t divulge an entire paragraph into iffy issues. Please do not bring up sexuality, or gross body fluids, or horrifying imagery. Avoid issues that might have people still hurting from it. Be gentle, be soft, and be fun. Again, think Disney.
----For art, please adhere to that same frame of mind. Avoid blood, sexuality, excessive scariness, etc. etc., pretty much what I said up there.
----Further clarification: Things that are entirely okay: suspense, exploration of psychological issues (ie, sadness, frustration, elation, victory, compassion, etc.), chemistry between characters, stylized/nongorey action and "violence", bad guys who are clearly bad guys, intensity of emotions (especially when kept in balance with other emotions), pancakes, running, sports, friendships, bushes, rotten fruit, etc.
----This is about The Void, and it is about Animal Crossing. Mild spoofs/references outside of this are fine. A 5 page comic strip about Pokemon with a brief passing mention about The Void in Animal Crossing is not fine. Just try to keep the focus as The Void of Animal Crossing.
----Lastly, no swearing please - try to keep your language G-rated!

[center][ATTACH=CONFIG]43107[/ATTACH][/center]
Here is a picture of Felicity, because this text block is getting way too boring. Look at how cute she is!

--Do not use someone else?s content without their permission!! This will be frowned upon and might get you in a lot of trouble.

--Please no advertisements! Do your best to keep things on this thread. If your submission is too long, try breaking it up and posting it as a serial, or just making it smaller. We might incorporate official links later, but I want to try to keep this self-contained.

--Multiple issues/serials/recurring characters or themes are encouraged! It would be appreciated if you planned out the whole thing beforehand, that way you don?t leave us hanging in suspense. But this thread is really a place for general creative mush. If you?re just really ridiculously good at writing introductions? then go for it! Although we might blackmail you till you finish the story for us.

--Because this is designed to be a place where we are interacting together, people might want to reuse your characters, designs, or plotlines. You are free to request otherwise. If someone does request that their creations not be used without their permission, then please do not. However, do keep in mind that this thread is for creative mush. Interactivity is part of it. So just expect interaction.

--Be friendly! Be kind and encouraging to your fellow community members. You are welcome to suggest changes, but do so in a helpful way! For example, ?This piece is so awesome! I could see it becoming even stronger if you were to change such-and-such in a way that is like this: ----.? Or, ?There are some grammatical errors in here, but if you?d like, I can offer different constructive changes so your message is clearer. I hope you?ll keep working on it because I think it?s worth the effort!?

--Creative mush is allowed. It?s okay to be bad. And it?s okay to get better. Those parts of your work that aren?t quite the same as everybody else?s ? those are you! We like that :)

--We might impose a limit to how often we can post new things (which I?d hate to do!), but for now, please just post every few days/at your wisest discretion. In-between, you are welcome to keep editing, encourage others with their work, or start on even more pieces! I am a part of the community who will just post dumps of items all at once, and so I am making this rule out of compassion. It is okay to be prolific, but we?re going to try to give everyone a chance in the spotlight.

--If you do a long running serial, please include a title and a numeral of some kind (i.e., ?The Great Void Pancake Recipe: 001 ? Introduction). That way, we can keep up. I hope to improve the organization of this later.

--Grammar is not strict here :) However, if you would like something edited for grammar/clarity/general home improvement, just say so! Lollipop or myself can do some editing :)

--Rules for any contests or time-based events will be located below. If there?s not one yet? be on the lookout!

--There is a Tumblr page dedicated to the works of this thread ( [url]http://acvoidproject.tumblr.com/[/url] ). I will copy and paste the art and stories from here onto there, to help with organization! If you do not want me to do this, just say! Or if you decide you'd like me to take it down, you can say that, too :)

--Uses lots of smilies! :) :) :) Or just smiles lots in real life :) It helps!

--If you have suggestions about how to make things go more smoothly, please let me know!

--Myself and anybody else who is in charge might change these rules, and we probably will soon.

--If you are unclear about anything on here, please ask!

Did you read all this? Props to you! You get an imaginary cookie!
[/SIZE]
[/spoiler]



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[size=3](New Concept) Faces of the Void[/size]

Lastly, the Void could use a population! If you'd like to leave information about a villager/character/town/item/something that was deleted, you can leave that here, and it might show up later! This could just be another resource for creators to pull from, and another way of interacting :) I'll just add the villagers here if you ask, that way we don't step on anybody's creative toes, so make sure to specify if that's what you'd like :)

**If someone else would like to help me keep this list up to date, that'd be great, as it's a lot of growing info, and I keep getting things wrong! :p**

[spoiler=Voided]
[size=1][B]Void Residents[/B]
[U]Chickens[/U]
Knox, Knight of the Void (From Pallet of Mayor Cheren)
Ken (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Benedict (from Lilycove)
[U]Bears[/U]
Paula (from Windbell/Paradise)
Charlise (from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Groucho (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Tammy (Ghost haunting mayor Aidan from Crystal)
Grizzly (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Curt (from Paradiso of mayor Mae)
[U]Mice[/U]
Bree (first voided villager from Bree of mayor Noh/from Mawava of mayor Candi)
Rizzo (from Windbell)
Rod (old friend from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Chadder (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Anicotti (from Chrome of mayor Iris)
Broccolo (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
Bella (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
[U]Sheep[/U]
Muffy (in search of turf wars from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Vesta (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Pietro (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Willow (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Curlos (Crazy Curlos, the Psychotic Hipster Sheep of the Void, from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
[U]Pigs[/U]
Kevin (a starter from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Agnes (from Lilycove)
[U]Elephants[/U]
Opal (from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
[U]Deer[/U]
Fuschia (TT accident from Paradise of mayor Reindeer)
Fauna (still carrying all her letters from mayor Aidan of Crystal)
[U]Frogs[/U]
Henry (from Twinleaf of mayor Hannah)
Camofrog (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Lily (Void traveler extraordinaire with Lucille from Bluebell)
Prince (from Lilycove)
Henry (from Paradiso of mayor Mae)
[U]Kangaroos[/U]
Mathilda (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Marcy (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Astrid (from Mercury of mayor Ami)
Kitt (good friend of mayor George from Machi)
Walt ((good friend of mayor George from Machi, lost in a TTing accident)
[U]Ducks[/U]
Mallary (from Cherry of mayor Darius)
Deena (from Paradiso of mayor Mae)
Freckles (from L. Lawliet's town)
[U]Ostriches[/U]
Blanche (camper move-in from Cherry of mayor Darius)
Cranston (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
[U]Birds[/U]
Sparro (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Midge (from Skyville)
[U]Rabbits[/U]
Bonbon (good old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
Snake (from Lilycove)
Bunnie (from Lilycove)
O'Hare (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
[U]Goats[/U]
Pashmina (old friend of mayor Stella from Pine)
[U]Horses[/U]
Ed (rescued by mayor Etsy from Laedon)
[U]Squirrel[/U]
Sally (from Laedon of mayor Etsy)
Ricky (from Chrome of mayor Iris)
Hazel (from Celadon of mayor Lindsey)
Marshal (from Lilycove)
Sheldon (from Skyville of mayor Hailey)
[U]Cats[/U]
Ankha (from Lilycove)
Katt (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)
[U]Alligators[/U]
Del (from Lilycove)
[U]Monkeys[/U]
Shari (from Lilycove)
[U]Hamsters[/U]
Rodney (from Lilycove)
[U]Bear Cubs[/U]
Bluebear (from Lilycove/good friend of mayor George from Machi)
[U]Koalas[/U]
Sydney (from Lilycove)
[U]Cows[/U]
T-Bone (from Lilycove)
Rodeo (from Celadon of mayor Lindsey)
[U]Penguins[/U]
Aurora (bestest friend of Venice from Artime)
[B]Octopi[/B]
Ocatavian (from Crystal of mayor Aidan)

[U]Deleted Humans[/U]
- from Celadon
DD from Lilycove
Max from Skyville
Lila from Crystal
[/size]
[/spoiler]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[SIZE=3]I think that's all I have for you! I hope you'll get to participate in this big community exploration of the Void! 

This is definitely in BETA, as I've never tried to organize something like this before, so I highly encourage feedback. I am listening. I am changing. I am trying to figure out a system.

And welcome to the Void! Enjoy your stay![/SIZE][/center]

[COLOR="#B22222"]
[center]////////////////////||||||\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

[size=3]Canon Contests[/size]
by Mayor Mae

As The Noble Monkey with a Typewriter building the Canon, I am going to host a weekly contest sort of thing, which will help us build the canon version of The Void for people to work off of so things don't get out of hand with our creative imaginations. I'll be using a red post like this each Sunday/Monday so look out for it![/color]

The Canon will just be for official/group projects! You can still go crazy in your own posts :)

[color="#B22222"][spoiler=Contest of the Canon Rules]
Rules/Explanation 

- Each Sunday/Monday I will post a topic in red (like this) and you will then have until the following Saturday to submit something.
-After you have submitted your entry, I will put together a list of it and pm it to the admins, we will then all vote and decide the canon for that topic.
- As we are still feeling our way around in the Void, only recently having discovered it, we will add little things that we discover along the way.
- All above rules still apply[/spoiler]

Yay! Here's this week's contest:

[spoiler=Week One]
Until May 17th, you can submit your entry's for the environmental description of The Void - how it looks, the atmosphere, all the aesthetical things of The Void.

Together we are creating a canon for The Void! :)

You can submit anything you would normally submit- writing, art, anything you wish.

Good luck! You have until Saturday May 17 at 8pm GMT to submit
[/COLOR]


[COLOR="#008080"]
There's a Tumblr run by Venice! -->    [url]http://acvoidproject.tumblr.com/[/url]
[b]Designs wanted! Prizes and details explained in spoiler [/b]

[spoiler=tumblr contests]
Tumblr Contests!
I told you there were going to be contests! The Tumblr page is just about done and there are a few things missing!

What is needed:
A Banner
A Side Bar Image
An Avatar

Rules/Info:

All TBT Rules and Rules of This Thread is Also Applied

The Banner:
I understand there is already a banner used, but I have another idea for that banner. For this banner, I am seeking a text design or something. If you need an example, click here. You will be brought to my cycling page and you will see a text that says "Greenbow Cycling" that is what I am looking for. I guess you could also call this a header.
Please do not go big, but I am not asking for a specific size. The same size as the example or a similar size would be best fit.
If you are planning to give it a black text, or something black, give it an outline, preferably white. The black will blend into the background. (If transparent background)
Include Art/Designs in it as well, only if you would like. Perhaps something similar with the banner. (Silhouettes)


Side Bar Image:
This will be placed under the box on the left.
The image should be within 250 pixels wide by 280 pixels in height.
You can do whatever you would like for this area.
As mentioned before, if a transparent background is being used, outline dark colors such as black with a white outline or something that can separate the image and the background.
It would be best if the piece followed the theme, which is the void.


Avatar:
[LIST][*]The Avatar should not exceed 300x300 in pixels and should be a perfect square, meaning height and width are the exact same size/length.[*]There is an automatic white background for the avatar. When creating the avatar, I prefer not to have a white background, do something with it![*]Once again, follow the theme of the blog/project, The Void![/list]


Prizes:
I am planning on creating a credit page, which will give you credit for your piece. If you a tumblr blog, the link will be provided as well. 
For each category, 1 Million Bells is up for grab for 1st Place.
That is 3 Million Bells!
If we get a good amount of entries and/or if the entries are just hard to choose, 2nd and 3rd places will also be included. It is most likely 2nd and 3rd place will get 500k in bells.

Deadline:
I am giving the deadline to be on May 21st 10:00 AM EDT (Eastern Daylight Time)

If you have any questions, please ask!
I can't wait to see all the entries coming in my way!

-Venice
Tumblr (Tycoon) Admin
[/COLOR][/spoiler]

[/CENTER]
[table="width: 750"]
[tr]
[td]
[spoiler=finished projects]
[/spoiler]
[/td]
[td]
[spoiler=continuing projects]
[/spoiler]
[/td]
[td]
[spoiler=???]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/MPsAI52.gif[/IMG]
[/spoiler]
[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]




can i be something? ;-; LOL AND I ALSO FINISHED JULIAN INTRO 


[00??-Julian]

It was a typical day in LilyCove, the breeze was blowing softly, and the pear trees gently swayed. I sighed. As much I loved it here, it was getting a bit boring. Perhaps I shall go somewhere new? I must tell the mayor at once! She will surely understand! He though

"Hey mayor! I'm going to be moving out of LilyCove soon! There's not enough action and space for my glamor" Julian shouted, waving to the mayor.

"Hah, sure go ahead," the mayor said jokingly "I totally won't miss you haha," she said while skipping away  to Main Street.

"Hmmm," Julian thought "I guess the mayor doesn't care much aha, I think I'll go in five days time,"

The mayor wasn't sure  what to do if someone wanted to move out. It was the first time after-all, so she thought of it as a joke.

The days passed, seeming to go quicker than usual.  Julian started to feel weird winds lately, they seemed depressing... And cold. 

It was the last day he was staying in LilyCove. Everyone was sad to see him go, but after saying their farewells in the morning, they resumed their normal activities. The mayor stopped by for a few minutes, with a sad face she gave Julian a hug and took a few pictures for memories and then left. He felt colder as he peered through his window, watching the residents of the town. A storm was brewing. The clock ticked faster. And faster. And faster. And them it was night.

Julian huddled into the corner of his house. He could feel the wind between the cracks of his house. It called for him, danced around him, _waited for the moment he would join the darkness. _

The air swooned around him. And all in one instant Julian, and all the memories and traces of his existence in his beloved town disappeared. 

And that's how Julian entered the void. And this is the story on how he got out.

(Do well all end out intros something like that?? U:< )


----------



## Venn (May 10, 2014)

The Logo can be used here and tumblr, it's fine


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 11, 2014)

cute idea!
Though imo I think Stale Cupcakes would make a better theme song, try listening to it without remembering something sad </3 that tunes makes me cry lawl


----------



## Venn (May 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## toxapex (May 11, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> cute idea!
> Though imo I think Stale Cupcakes would make a better theme song, try listening to it without remembering something sad </3 that tunes makes me cry lawl



That's actually a really good suggestion, completely forgot about that song!


----------



## CainWolf (May 11, 2014)

Say, do the 'special characters' from previous games that didn't make it into New Leaf  like Serena and Frillard live in the void? I think they are kinda interesting so it would be cool to have them there. Maybe the Able sister's parents are there in the Void as well? Just a thought, I haven't said anything in this forum the past few days so I'm just posting random ideas to see what sticks.


----------



## toxapex (May 11, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Say, do the 'special characters' from previous games that didn't make it into New Leaf  like Serena and Frillard live in the void? I think they are kinda interesting so it would be cool to have them there. Maybe the Able sister's parents are there in the Void as well? Just a thought, I haven't said anything in this forum the past few days so I'm just posting random ideas to see what sticks.



Farley is the overlord of the void!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 11, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Say, do the 'special characters' from previous games that didn't make it into New Leaf  like Serena and Frillard live in the void? I think they are kinda interesting so it would be cool to have them there. Maybe the Able sister's parents are there in the Void as well? Just a thought, I haven't said anything in this forum the past few days so I'm just posting random ideas to see what sticks.



yes, totally!!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 12, 2014)

MindlessPatch, that is an awesome idea for a diary entry type of story! Lynn, good job finishing your story! I PMed you about stuff  

And I could definitely imagine those old NPCs being there! I wonder how they get deleted?


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 12, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Venn (May 13, 2014)

Bump


----------



## CainWolf (May 14, 2014)

Say, are there any other entries for the Canon Contest besides that little comic I posted on page 17? Actually for that matter did I even submit it properly? I mentioned that it was for the contest in my post but I don't know if posting it here is enough to submit it or if I need to send it to the tumblr or something.


----------



## Pokemonprime (May 14, 2014)

Spoiler



I walked out of the never ending forest of dead trees to find myself in a large field with a river running through it. I figured that this was just a random field in the void, until I heard splishsplsplsplisplishsplasplispla (Authors note this is supposed to mean the sound is clipping because its been played so many times) splossplosplisplasplosplisplashsplish and I knew where I was, I was in the never filled "museum" of the void. The sound of eternal streams of sea bass was grating enough and then the buzzing set in, oh god that d@mn buzzing. Wave after wave after wave of cicadas, wharf roaches, butterflys, and honeybees. I tried to escape bu-


ERROR ERROR
ONSCREEN ENTITY OVERLOAD
OVERLOAD OF SEA BASS HONEYBEE COMMON CICADA ROBUST CICADA COMMON BUTTERFLY YELLOW BUTTERFLY WHARF ROACH
DELETING ALL OF UN-NEEDED BUGS AND FISH
RELOADING TOWN "The Void"
LOADING..... LOADING.... LOAD-
ERROR SOMETHING IS WRONG ERROR
TOWN "The Void" IS LOCATED IN "Deleted Files" DIRECTORY
MOVING TOWN FILES FOR "The Void" TO "Towns" DIRECTORY
ERROR INSUFFICIENT PERMISSIONS TO MOVE TOWN FILES FOR "The Void" ERROR
RECOVERING.... LEAVING TOWN FILES FOR "The Void" IN DELETED DIRECTORY
STARTING AnimalCrossingNewLeaf.exe 
LOADING TITLE SCREEN


Ugh.... what the heck was that? I thought. Then I realized the absence of the bugs and fish. Maybe the game crashed and rebooted? I heard a small voice quip if it did, then you better run toadally. Who are you?! I spun around. I didn't think such a tiny voice could hurt me, but I knew the void could change villagers and I wasn't 100% sure the tiny voice didn't belong to a crazed bull like Rodeo. It turned out that the voice instead belonged to a cute little light blue frog. She hurriedly explained that when the game resets the void decides to do what she called "A sweep" she said that anyone who had lived in the void for long normally survived, but newcomers like me and her where in danger of fading, still existing but stripped of personality and traits. She thought that maybe if she hid somewhere sheltered, the voids "sweep" would go over her. I helped her search for a place to hide and found a crashed and eternally smoking old green train car that was still half intact. I crouched down and waited. I started to think that the light blue frog was crazy, fallen to the void herself until I saw it. A giant dark gray wave rumbling through the land. Items disappeared and I heard screams the ended halfway through as the villager just popped out of existence. Then the wave got near me. I flattened myself against the floor and whimpered and hoped I survived. The wave passed and I got up, happy as could be at the fact I was still you know existing. I turned to hope to see the light blue frog, but then stumbled back scared. The light blue cheery frog had transformed into a dead eyed doll. I tried to snap her out of it, but she just replied in a generic I'm so happy toadally! SNAP OUT OF IT I yelled, but once again she spouted a generic line. I cried as I realized that what she had predicted happened to her. The void got her, and stripped away her personality and friendships. Making her seem like a fresh out of the box villager. I sulked away, feeling like I should have been the one that got stripped of everything. I started to walk away from the almost empty field, and soon ran into a large fountain, surrounded by broken axes.


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 15, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Say, are there any other entries for the Canon Contest besides that little comic I posted on page 17? Actually for that matter did I even submit it properly? I mentioned that it was for the contest in my post but I don't know if posting it here is enough to submit it or if I need to send it to the tumblr or something.



Nah, You posted it correctly. The canon contest doesn't go through the Tumblr, just here. And the Canon contest is completly optional, so thats why not many people have entered, I guess. :/

(@-@)
Why has nobody posted in ages? cri


----------



## CainWolf (May 15, 2014)

I guess people are running out of things to say? The two posts before my last post were just bumps.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 15, 2014)

well if no one enters then we wont have a canon and things will get out of hand!


----------



## Venn (May 15, 2014)

Just reminding about the Tumblr Contest! Check the Front Page for Details!


----------



## CainWolf (May 15, 2014)

MayorMae said:


> well if no one enters then we wont have a canon and things will get out of hand!



Maybe I can try to enter a few more times? The rules don't clarify if entering more than once is allowed or not but if we need more entries to establish canon stuff I could probably put something together if I find the time tomorrow.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 15, 2014)

Grah, sorry guys, I know I've been absent! I am not really available much right now, for May. Everything went a little crazy on me. You guys should definitely keep posting! Come June, my life will be a little more normal and I can finish Timbra's story, and maybe a few more I've got in mind!

Thanks to everyone who's still posting and keeping this alive  If you want to participate, go ahead and do something! Write, draw, come up with ideas. Work together to make a vision. Strike out on your own and build your own story. Or, just tell something random about how you miss your villagers in the Void, or anything, really. Collectives are built as a team  I'll do what I can to still be here, but I'm having surgery tomorrow, so The Void Project might rest on the backs of you beautiful people for a while! 

Here's a quick something I wrote about Delete and how people are together in the Void...



Spoiler



In a dark land, across the black oceans, beyond the blank hills, in forests that once existed, beneath rain that devours, hidden in poisonous fog... I live.

I hunt and I run and I fall and I survive, but only just.

I eat and I scavenge and I stumble in desperation at a small creek and I wonder and I become lost.

I fight wild bears and awake to morning jays and cower beneath dragon wings.

I cry out to the darkness, and it never answers.

I still I live, but only just.

Every day, I find something else destroying me. I race to find a cure, a shield, a piece of bread. Every day I'm dying. Every day I live, but only just.

I fall and am nurtured by a lonely cub, or wander and am chased by a bull gone mad, or scream into a black canyon and am answered by another cry on the other side.

I don't know why I'm being slowly deleted. I wish it would stop, or give me a break, or treat me gently.

The Darkness never stops its blows in mercy.

But I do.

When I see the savage wolf, waiting for me in hunger, I see a fear as heavy as my own. When I see the bear cub, weeping into its frail arms, tired at the burdens too big for it to carry, I see a soul as weary as my own. When I see the dragon, roaring into the black abyss with courage and daring and power, I see a beauty as wild as my own.

I am nearly destroyed every day. The Darkness tries to find a new way to break me, keep me crushed, break my soul. The fear, the weariness, the wildness nearly kill me every day.

But when I see he wolf, the cub, the dragon, they whisper to my soul...

"You are not alone."

And so I live on, barely just, fighting with the wolf, crying with the cub, roaring with the dragon. The Darkness tries every day to squash us, and every day, there is something in us that survives.

No matter how small the candle, the black night can never snuff it out.

I don't know what it is inside us that the Darkness finds so despicable, or worth destruction, or a light which must be turned off forever. I don't know why it has grown so huge, and I am so small that I must barely survive it. I don't know why I have to be here.

I don't know how I'll make it through the day. I have survived every other, and yet still I am afraid. The world has not given up, and still I am dying.

This dark world offers me no comfort, no mercy, no compassion.

And yet even in a blackened land, I find comfort...

...when I see the power in the dragon's flame...
... the reflection in the cubs tears...
...the glint in the wolf's eyes...

...and I know that I am not alone.


----------



## toxapex (May 16, 2014)

I had a dream last week where I was playing animal crossing, and my HOUSE had fallen into the void. The edge of the small clearing of a town was not a cliff, but an impassable wall of darkness... And what was weird as well was that it was not only populated with current villagers, but old villagers from Population: Growing! I saw Cupcake and Tad, two of my faves, and another frog... I also saw other villagers (don't remember who they were) kicking back and forth one of the basket/soccer balls that appeared in the GCN game! Finally, in the back, I saw the GCN graveyard. Except it was gigantic, filled with the crumbling homes of removed villagers of the GCN days...

It was cool, but a little sad/scary.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 16, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I had a dream last week where I was playing animal crossing, and my HOUSE had fallen into the void. The edge of the small clearing of a town was not a cliff, but an impassable wall of darkness... And what was weird as well was that it was not only populated with current villagers, but old villagers from Population: Growing! I saw Cupcake and Tad, two of my faves, and another frog... I also saw other villagers (don't remember who they were) kicking back and forth one of the basket/soccer balls that appeared in the GCN game! Finally, in the back, I saw the GCN graveyard. Except it was gigantic, filled with the crumbling homes of removed villagers of the GCN days...
> 
> It was cool, but a little sad/scary.



WOAH.

That is pretty epic!! I started this whole thing because I kept wondering what happened to my old GC town... I hope it's not in a graveyard at the bottom of a cliff...

I want to have dreams about Animal Crossing!


----------



## CookieInSpace (May 16, 2014)

Hi! I really like this thread so I decided I would try to write something. Sorry for my bad English ;-;



Spoiler: My story



Sprinkle POV.

It has been a few days since I decided to move. I didn't get a chance to tell the mayor, sadly. 'Goodbye Sprinkle.', she whispered while she gave me my last hug. I waited a few days, wondering if someone would come to pick me up. I was very sad when nobody did. I had everything packed up and I was waiting for the train to arrive. It was delayed. It was 5:55 am when the train finally arrived, five minutes late. 
I get on the train and take a seat. 'Where am I going?', I ask Rover. 'Let me see..', he takes what appears to be a list out of his pocket. 'You're going to The Void.', he says. The Void? I never heard of that town. 'Well it looks like we're arriving.', says Rover. 'Good luck.' I wave him goodbye and get off the train.

Mayor POV. 

It's been a few days since I last played. The usual chat between me and Isabelle plays on when my town is finally all set up. I look at my map. Something's wrong. There's a house missing. SPRINKLE! No. No no no no. Now I have to cycle out 16 villagers before I can get her back. That's gonna take forever! 'But it's gonna be worth it.', I whisper to myself.

Sprinkle POV.

I look up at the town flag. It's a black flag with a dead tree on it. Weird. 'Hey, you must be Sprinkle.', I hear. I turn around to see Porter smiling at me. His eyes are red. Weirder. He hands me a map. 'Thanks.', I say. I look at the map to see it's empty. Weirdest. I decide to just walk out of the trainstation. I look around my new town. All I see are dead trees and a dark blue sky. It should be around 6:30 am right now. Why is it so dark. I walk around my new town. There's nothing here, not even a river or a waterfall. I see a house in the middle of the town. It's my house. I looks really bad. It has holes everywhere. I open the door and see nothing but darkness. My flippers search for the lightswitch but I can't find it. 'Maybe it's in the back', I think to myself. I decide to walk in and search for the lightswitch, but once I take one step I start to fall. I panick and swing my flippers around in hope to find something to grab and pull myself up with, but there's nothing there. I blink one last time before I pass out.

Mayor POV.

It's been three months since Sprinkles moved out. I finally cycled out the last person I need to cycle out before I can get Sprinkle back. Mayor Wendy is here to pick up Peanut. 'Done.',  I hear her say. 'Goodbye than, take care!', I say and wave her goodbye. Now I have to find someone who is willing to give me Sprinkle. I search everywhere for someone, and finally after a week, I'm getting her back. I stepped on the train and went to a town called: "The Void." When I finally arrived and left the trainstation I saw nothing but dead trees and a dark sky. I walked around town for a bit. I saw only one house. 'It must be Sprinkle's.', I say to noone. I open the door to see Sprinkle sobbing on the floor. 'Sprinkle?', I say. I stroke her back when she doesn't respond.  'No! Leave me alone!', She says and she finally opens her eyes. 'Oh, it's you.', she says when she sees me. 'I've stopped falling.', She looks around. 'Falling?', I asked. She nodded. 'After I arrived here I walked into my house and started to fall, until now.', she says. 'The Void is a dark place.', she says and I see she's about to cry. 'It's all okay now, Sprinkle. You're save now, we're going home. She nods and we leave this horrible place, together, and we're NEVER going back.


----------



## CainWolf (May 16, 2014)

Hey, I just wanted to make another thing for the canon contest (still don't know if entering more than once is allowed but whatever). It's just a picture I made in my paint program to showcase the differences between the "normal" animal crossing world and the void. 



Spoiler: A Thing








(Don't know if you can tell but the top of the flagpost is supposed to look like a skull)


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 16, 2014)

ogmogm this is so fun i was actually going to post a story but i restored my auto-saved content and i wasn't very happy with it. soo here's my story~



Spoiler: My Dearest Lolly



I hear the voices all around me, whispering into my ear in a soft and hush voice. I may live on the other side of town, but I hear the noises. I'm going to be sent away.

The mayor was in her beautiful garden, it looked stunning thanks to the Beautiful Town ordinance. The mayor's eyes sparkled like the freshly watered blue roses and her hair were as white as the carnations she had also watered.

"Mayor.. I'm thinking of leaving town! I-if that's okay with you, of course.." I was worried and shaking. I was just asking a simple question that nobody really enjoyed hearing deep on the inside, even other mayors get sad over this question with a villager they wanted to leave badly. 

"Okay. Have a fun trip, my dearest Lolly." The mayor replies. She cracked a grin and whispered into my ear, "good luck." as she walked away, skipping to the gold roses nearby. Startled I looked around at the clouds thinking, "what's wrong with me? why do I feel as if the mayor doesn't want me?" but I began to feel raindrops down my paws. Was I crying or was it raining?

Rain. It rained for the past 5 days. Drip, droop, drop. Rain splattered on my window as the mayor and Colton splashed in puddles laughing. Today was the day I left the beautiful town where the mayor talked to everyone, where the beach was always full of items to explore and where the voices around you made you feel... *lost.*

*The Void*
Rain fell fast and hard across the beautiful land, drowning flowers and sinking dreams as everyone ran to their homes right away. The roof of my house began to leak and my boxes began to become wet. _Hahahahah, have a fun trip, my dearest Lolly! Have a great, great time.._ begins to repeat over and over again as it cycles around my house. The voices of everyone in town circled and the town tune began to turn into screams. SCCCCCCCCCREEEEECH. I felt like my ears were bleeding and my head was aching so much, which left me on my knees and my hands covering my ears and face planting into the ground. The laughs, the screams, the rain pouring, the boxes rattling, the screech in my head all went to a stop and silence. Drip, droop, drop. The black hole appeared before my very eyes under the floor. Screaming, I tried to get away but once I fell in, I felt like Alice in Wonderland. Right before my eyes were all the shattered memories of beloved members of the void being rejected by mayors and sent into the void. The void is a dark hole you cannot escape, unless you are brave. I'm brave, aren't I? The void doesn't scare me at all.



ugh its pretty lame but this void project is really cool. this story is pretty much based on a TT accident where Lolly was voided when i was supposed to trade her aghh


----------



## CainWolf (May 17, 2014)

Hey, I thought I'd contribute more Curlos related nonsense because why not? By the way in this short story I'm assuming that the trashcan public works project acts as a portal to the void since it's used to delete unwanted items and the void is a place full of deleted stuff, that's why the picture I made on my last post has some trash items like a tire and a tin can. Anyway there is mild swearing, nothing too bad but I wanted to quote _Planet of the Apes_ for no particular reason so if you are super sensitive about any cursing whatsoever you may not want to read.



Spoiler: Curlos Related Nonsense



Aidan opens a letter from that odd seagull he helped a few days earlier to find his reward, a statue of liberty that seems way too big to fit in an envelope. "Another one? Come on Gulliver why can't you send anything good?" Aidan bemoaned, and he threw it away in the nearby trashcan he had commissioned. 
In the void, a black portal opens in the grey sky, and the statue tumbled out and smashes into the ground, breaking into pieces as it does. A nearby sheep approaches and falls to his knees before the now broken statue. "You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God damn you all to hell!" At this random shouting, a blueish-grey deer decides to approach as well, rolling his eyes in at the display. "I am so sick of your nonsense Curlos." Bruce says in an exasperated tone. "You and everyone else, why do you think I keep winding up here?" Curlos replied, chuckling dryly.


----------



## Pokemonprime (May 18, 2014)

I'm glad everything doesn't have to fit into canon. Because if it did we'd have problems. For example in my story O'hare lives in a never ending forest quoting The Twilight Zone, but in CainWolf's story he runs after Curlos and gets annoyed by said sheep's shenanigans.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 18, 2014)

ok so freakette aint here, so I'm gonna have to look these over..
gimme a sec guys

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookieInSpace said:


> Hi! I really like this thread so I decided I would try to write something. Sorry for my bad English ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg ok maybe there are a few grammatical errors, but that thing is just so.. *tear taer* I love it!!♥♥
I really like how you conveyed each character's point of view, great job!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



CainWolf said:


> Hey, I just wanted to make another thing for the canon contest (still don't know if entering more than once is allowed but whatever). It's just a picture I made in my paint program to showcase the differences between the "normal" animal crossing world and the void.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow its very expressive and I love the idea of the comparision
very well displayed!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseiscrossing said:


> ogmogm this is so fun i was actually going to post a story but i restored my auto-saved content and i wasn't very happy with it. soo here's my story~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



such an amazing piece!! your constant use of imagery makes me feel like I'm there!!
you should be proud of yur work, this is gold!!♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



CainWolf said:


> Hey, I thought I'd contribute more Curlos related nonsense because why not? By the way in this short story I'm assuming that the trashcan public works project acts as a portal to the void since it's used to delete unwanted items and the void is a place full of deleted stuff, that's why the picture I made on my last post has some trash items like a tire and a tin can. Anyway there is mild swearing, nothing too bad but I wanted to quote _Planet of the Apes_ for no particular reason so if you are super sensitive about any cursing whatsoever you may not want to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for being a loyal member, yur contributions are always welcome♥


----------



## CainWolf (May 18, 2014)

Pokemonprime said:


> I'm glad everything doesn't have to fit into canon. Because if it did we'd have problems. For example in my story O'hare lives in a never ending forest quoting The Twilight Zone, but in CainWolf's story he runs after Curlos and gets annoyed by said sheep's shenanigans.



Huh, maybe smug villagers just really like to quote old movies and shows. If you want to avoid having our stories clash I can change O'Hare to someone else, I just needed some random guy to be annoyed at Curlos and O'Hare is one of the voided villagers on the list that came from my town.


----------



## Pokemonprime (May 18, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Huh, maybe smug villagers just really like to quote old movies and shows. If you want to avoid having our stories clash I can change O'Hare to someone else, I just needed some random guy to be annoyed at Curlos and O'Hare is one of the voided villagers on the list that came from my town.



It would be nice if you could change it, but its not required. Also, O'hare quoting an old show comes from his picture quote "Its not old, its vintage" .

Oh yeah, why no mention of my story update?


----------



## CainWolf (May 18, 2014)

Pokemonprime said:


> It would be nice if you could change it, but its not required. Also, O'hare quoting an old show comes from his picture quote "Its not old, its vintage" .
> 
> Oh yeah, why no mention of my story update?



I know I don't _have_ to but I'm really fine with changing it, in fact a cranky villager would be better suited for this anyway and my Bruce just went to the void so he's going to be the straight man to Curlos's... Whatever the counterpart to a straight man is...

On a related note someone add Bruce the deer to the void list. I was too busy to try and sell/give him away yesterday because of my sister's birthday so he is voided. Between his name, cranky personality, blueish-grey color, and deep voice, I have always seen him as the Batman of animal crossing and I replaced most of his furniture with high-tech looking stuff so that's something to consider if anyone wants to use him in a story.


----------



## CainWolf (May 20, 2014)

So... I made myself a Curlos avatar, it's funny how I like him more as a void character to use in short stories and art than a villager. Curlos makes an excellent... Antagonist? Protagonist? I honestly have no idea what I'm going for with him but that's half the fun isn't it? Does anyone else have a voided character that they've grown to like more after being voided? Either as a character to write about or just because absence makes the heart grow fonder? Come on people I can't just talk to myself once every two days to keep this thread going, you need at least two people to hold a conversation.

Not if you're a crazy person who talks to themselves a lot...

Shut up Curlos... Comic Sans is stupid, the internet says so.

You leave my Comic Sans out of it! I'm just saying you could totally hold a conversation with one person.


----------



## CainWolf (May 21, 2014)

Say, I'd like to write something and I need an antagonist, does anyone have a jerk of a void villager I can use? I'm not looking for normal evil, oh no... I'm looking for _Club Tortimer Troll_ evil... Just kind of a generic jerk is what I'm looking for, obnoxious for the sake of being obnoxious. Ok this is the last time I post until someone, _anyone_ else posts.

One last thing, if hipsters call normal people "Sheeple" then what would a hipster sheep call them? Personally I think sheeple is a stupid word but my Curlos is supposed to be a bit annoying so I'd like for him to have his own variation of sheeple.


----------



## Venn (May 21, 2014)

Tumblr Update:
Since I have received no entries on here, I will be keeping the information on the main post, but as a general offering until when I can figure the best time to start up the contest again, or to host it in a different thread.

If you have any ideas, please let us know!


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 21, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ok so freakette aint here, so I'm gonna have to look these over..
> gimme a sec guys
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



wow thank you very much! this feedback is very much appreciated. i'm glad you enjoyed my story and pointed out my strengths!! c:


----------



## CainWolf (May 23, 2014)

I made a new signature for myself that links to the void forum, I'm hoping it will help get us bit more activity on here. I know it's a pointless thing to announce, I'm mainly saying because it's void related and because you can only say bump so many times until you have to admit a forum is dying and I refuse to let such an awesome concept die as long as there is at least one other person to talk to on here... Ok that may be a little over dramatic but it's just been quiet around here lately, my last three posts were uninterrupted over the course of four days before anyone else posted.


----------



## goodra (May 23, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> I made a new signature for myself that links to the void forum, I'm hoping it will help get us bit more activity on here. I know it's a pointless thing to announce, I'm mainly saying because it's void related and because you can only say bump so many times until you have to admit a forum is dying and I refuse to let such an awesome concept die as long as there is at least one other person to talk to on here... Ok that may be a little over dramatic but it's just been quiet around here lately, my last three posts were uninterrupted over the course of four days before anyone else posted.



it doesn't seem that dramatic to me, this thread really is kind of. dead. people look at other signatures all the time so advertising it there might help, at least a little

i'm in love with this idea/concept/thing really, but i'm not a writer, not that creative and draw really slowly, so i haven't been able to contribute. i love everyone's ideas though! i gotta do something for this already.



CainWolf said:


> Say, I'd like to write something and I need an antagonist, does anyone have a jerk of a void villager I can use? I'm not looking for normal evil, oh no... I'm looking for _Club Tortimer Troll_ evil... Just kind of a generic jerk is what I'm looking for, obnoxious for the sake of being obnoxious.



i don't know if it's what you're looking for, but what do you think of peanut? i voided her in my first town, she went to my sister's, i reset while she got her out and she voided her and peanut ended in my town again. i think that's pretty jerk-ish, staying when she was clearly unwanted haha. she was voided again after that

or were you thinking of an evil-looking animal?


----------



## CainWolf (May 23, 2014)

Ok good, I thought the _I refuse to let such an awesome concept die as long as there is at least one other person to talk to on here_ might of come across as over dramatic, or obsessive, glad it wasn't.

Thanks for the offer of Peanut but I need someone who is just a bit more of an intimidating jerk to act as a bully, perhaps obnoxious wasn't the right word, when I say Club Tortimer Troll evil I mean the kind who pushes you around, holds you hostage, and hits you with an axe for fun. I want a brief fight scene between Curlos and this antagonist (nothing too big, Curlos may be an axe-wielding psycho when I introduced him as a character in this forum but I plan on just a simple headbutt like rams tend to do) and headbutting a small pink squirrel with his golden horns wouldn't really work in the dramatic way I'm hoping for.

That mental image made me laugh though, what is wrong with me?


----------



## CainWolf (May 30, 2014)

It's been a solid week since my last post, and nobody posted in that timeframe? Man this place has gotten quiet. Isn't that just like The Void though? Eerily quiet except for the voices in your own head...

You are trying just a bit too hard aren't ya?

Shut up Curlos... Anyway does the void get capitalized like 'The Void' or is all lower case 'the void' work fine? I suppose it doesn't matter all that much but I think that might be a good thing to know when writing stuff. 

Yeah this thread is pretty much dying, I probably will stop coming back here after this unless I think of something really good to add in rather than drone on about whatever comes to mind. Tell me if another cannon contest comes up.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 31, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> It's been a solid week since my last post, and nobody posted in that timeframe? Man this place has gotten quiet. Isn't that just like The Void though? Eerily quiet except for the voices in your own head...
> 
> You are trying just a bit too hard aren't ya?
> 
> ...



well, no really
Freakette has been very busy lately, I do check on this thread as much as I can, this thread is not gonna die as long as I'm responsible, there's just not much activity

and its "The Void"


----------



## CainWolf (May 31, 2014)

Perhaps, but at a certain point if a a forum has weeks of being inactive except for one person who posts whatever comes to mind without actually adding anything with substance it tends to come across as necroing. I just don't want to be talking to myself here, I can do that on my own without a forum.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 31, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Perhaps, but at a certain point if a a forum has weeks of being inactive except for one person who posts whatever comes to mind without actually adding anything with substance it tends to come across as necroing. I just don't want to be talking to myself here, I can do that on my own without a forum.



owh I do apologize for that matter


----------



## CainWolf (May 31, 2014)

You don't have to apologize, noone is to blame for inactiveness. I just wanted to mention that I would probably become less active in this forum until it picks up the pace a little bit.

I do like The Void though, it's dark nature and my axe wielding psycho Curlos reminds me of when I first started playing. When I started playing animal crossing I was going for a serial killer theme for lolz, my character had a creepy basement and wore a hokey mask, my town is even named Crystal based on Camp Crystal Lake. I got bored of that eventually once I realized that the awkward pause of my character putting away his axe for talking and going into houses was a waste of time and decided to play the game in earnest but I still like dark things in general... Lucky for me Crystal is a versatile name, it leaves me room to do some other theme.

Say do you think the contests on this forum would be more active if we added some more prizes? I know the tumbler contest has a million bells up for grabs but I don't think the cannon contest has a prize. I'm bad at selling my things since I have no clue what things are worth and I don't like to send unorderable stuff to retail so I have a mush set just kinda sitting around in storage doing nothing but waste space. If you want I could donate the set and some other things to be used in Void contests.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh that's a great idea! I'll see if I also have something I can contribute to the prizes..


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Jun 1, 2014)

I'M BACKKKKKKKK!

My surgery is finished, my cousin is wedded, my house is moved into, and my projects are done! Sorry for my own inactivity here, guys! I seriously doubt that helps anything. But no worries. I plan on posting here as often as I'm able...! Which, to be honest, isn't all the time, but I do try to!

I figured we'd hit a snag for a while. First it's all, "Wow this is cool and new!" and then it's in that awkward phase, where you're never sure what's happening. I plan on being here even if it's only me. I'll keep posting stories and doodles when I can. And whoever wants to join me,

LET'S GO ON ADVENTURES TOGETHER!!

That being said, I plan on not posting any of my serial pieces until I've gotten further down the road (so I can post them more regularly). SO, to keep myself and you guys fresh and entertained, I figured I would illustrate other people's stories! OR, if someone has a picture, I can write a story for it! OR, you know, something else 

Anyways, first off is BATMAN BEAU!! I'll be drawing a picture for that today while I'm traveling  And in the future, who knows what's out there!!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jun 1, 2014)

So, can a villager escape from the void? Like i accidentally voided Henry, but now i've finished cycling and i can get him back, can he like find a way to escape and return to Paradiso? But maybe the void tore his memories away, but he just felt some sort of connection with the town and wanted to move in perhaps


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Jun 1, 2014)

Sure! I'll probably include my Lobo escaping from the Void at some point, even though I lost him in one and regained him in another.

I've been playing around with the idea that the Void itself is corrupting. It was meant to reshape data, not delete it. When you void a villager, it's data was meant to be reformed, and them the villager will pop up in another town. But instead they become a part of the darkness, a sort of amorphous, consuming corruption of data.

Not sure where to take that, just been playing around with it


----------



## CainWolf (Jun 1, 2014)

By the way, I don't know if you noticed this post I made about page or two ago considering I was posting a lot of stuff but my Bruce needs to be added to the void list.
Here's the post I'm talking about.


CainWolf said:


> I know I don't _have_ to but I'm really fine with changing it, in fact a cranky villager would be better suited for this anyway and my Bruce just went to the void so he's going to be the straight man to Curlos's... Whatever the counterpart to a straight man is...
> 
> On a related note someone add Bruce the deer to the void list. I was too busy to try and sell/give him away yesterday because of my sister's birthday so he is voided. Between his name, cranky personality, blueish-grey color, and deep voice, I have always seen him as the Batman of animal crossing and I replaced most of his furniture with high-tech looking stuff so that's something to consider if anyone wants to use him in a story.



Anyway if I wanted to donate some stuff to be used in Void contests who would I talk to about that? I have a mush set, two ice sets but I kinda want to keep the ice lamp from one of them... I have a pile of free stuff where I keep unorderable things like some fortune cookie items, I think there's a hero's cap and hero's clothes in there. I figure someone can just come in and take this stuff off my hands and either offer it as prizes for Void contests or sell it and offer the money as a prize.


----------



## KenKazaki2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Is it okay if I just say that a villager was Voided and why? Or do I have to make a story about it?

_I got Pecan from another cycling town and took her because no one wanted her and the owner just wanted her out of her town, so she could cycle more (Let's say the mayor is Kitty and town name is Purr).

I personally hate sending villagers to The Void, so I try to find them homes no matter how long I have to wait, but for Pecan the Snooty squirrel, I time traveled to her moving date to make way for Merengue and ironically, the person giving away Merengue wanted Pecan. I had 10 villagers including Pecan, and she had 10 villagers as well (ran a cycling town), so I was forced to void Pecan by the end of the day (since apparently no one else wanted Pecan) in exchange for having space for Merengue. I tried to do the trick that if you have a villager in the void with a person that has less than 10 villagers and you go into their town, you can save them, but it didn't work, since Merengue was moving out and she was the 10th villager.
She's the only villager in my Void too..._

I'm kind of wondering if people would make a story out of this, I'm personally not confident on my story-writing skills. xD


----------



## CainWolf (Jun 2, 2014)

You're not obligated to make a story about it, while this forum welcomes making creative use of voided villagers its not a requirement. Other people might make creative use of your voided villager through stories or art but they'll probably ask first.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Jun 2, 2014)

I drew Batman Bruce! And he didn't look so good, and I don't have my scanner or good art supplies, so I gave up on that dream  Maybe I'll stick to writing till I go back home!

EDIT: Oh, and I added Pecan and Bruce to the list


----------



## Venn (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone!
Just Posting that I am still here.

Still Figuring Out the Tumblr and what to do with it. Although not much have changed.
I may be posting the contest again on a different thread, but changing a few things around as well.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Jun 2, 2014)

Venice said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Just Posting that I am still here.
> 
> Still Figuring Out the Tumblr and what to do with it. Although not much have changed.
> I may be posting the contest again on a different thread, but changing a few things around as well.



Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## CainWolf (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote a story, it's quite a bit longer than the other stuff I've submitted and I included a picture so I'm putting a spoiler tag on it. It's about Bella the peppy mouse and Curlos, plus some unnamed alligator antagonist. 
Side notes: Bella's eyes turn red when she's surprised, that's not artistic license on my part it really happens in the game, some characters just have eyes that change color (Broccolo's eyes turn yellow in surprise, the whites of Roscoe's eyes turn yellow in anger, and Bella's eyes turn a glowing red in surprise). 
My Bella has a custom guitar that my mayor, Aidan, gave her as a gift for her birthday, once again this is not artistic license, that is something I actually did in the game, she was in my town long enough to be Aidan's friend and he got an invitation to her birthday (I might even still have that invitation in storage, I'll have to check).

Warning: The following story contains comic sans and mild violence.


Spoiler: Rocks will Roll





A tall cliff surrounds the town, like the cliff in any other town except instead of looking pretty and scenic, it looks imposing and terrifying. In the shadow of this cliff, a pale mouse sitting on a dusty amp calmly tunes her metal guitar, custom designed with a skull that matches her shirt. Suddenly, a brown sheep darts past, a large alligator hot on his literal tail, with an axe clutched in it's claws, growling incoherent threats in rage. The white mouse's eyes flash red for a moment in mild shock, before turning up the volume on her amp to max, and striking a loud chord.

The gator stops it's chase for a moment in surprise as the sound reverberates through The Void, the sheep immediately veers away from the cliff as the first few rocks start to tumble. The alligator starts to catch on a moment too late and  tries to sprint away from the avalanche, but vanishes in the falling debris.

Through the settling dust the sheep's silhouette is seen approaching a prone figure, it groans as the sheep gently takes the axe from his claws, and breaks some of the heavier rocks pinning his foe down. 

"You do realize that helping him is incredibly stupid, he'll just come after you again once he comes to." 

Curlos smirks at his old friend. "Perhaps, but I've been in this Void longer than most, and if I ever lose my wits like this poor fellow, I know I'd appreciate a kind gesture now and then." 

Bella smirks, "What wits? You went batty a long time ago Curlos. Come on, we'd better get out of here before he wakes up, or before something worse get's attracted by all the commotion." 

Curlos smirks back at her, "Sure, I know a great hiding spot if you'd care to join me." 

"Is it the dead tree across the bridge that you always hide in? The one everyone knows about because of your periwinkle scarf that draws more attention than a small parade?" Bella deadpans.

"Like you're anymore subtle with your amp and guitar! Why do you even have those? I doubt causing a rockslide is the best means of self defense." Curlos shoots back in a jesting tone.

"Worked out for you didn't it? Anyway they were a gift... From an old friend..." Bella says, becoming somber.

Curlos paused as her words sunk in, and he started to walk away with a sigh. "Bella, take it from me, hanging on to sentimental things are only gonna slow you down here... Next time I escape The Void, I'll go back to my old furniture and leave my periwinkle scarf behind... It wouldn't do me any good to hang onto old attachments..."


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Jun 4, 2014)

Awwwwww!! That was sweet! And hilariously creative for her to have a guitar in the Void! ...that can cause avalanches...!

Huh. I want to know about all of Curlos' Void-ventures (...does that make sense...? it's pretty late here)! It sounds like he's had a bunch, in his periwinkle scarf.

Where does the scarf come from??


----------



## CainWolf (Jun 4, 2014)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Awwwwww!! That was sweet! And hilariously creative for her to have a guitar in the Void! ...that can cause avalanches...!
> 
> Huh. I want to know about all of Curlos' Void-ventures (...does that make sense...? it's pretty late here)! It sounds like he's had a bunch, in his periwinkle scarf.
> 
> Where does the scarf come from??



I think I actually mentioned earlier where the scarf came from, it was from Rory the Jock lion. Basically Rory was a huge annoyance from the day he moved in (destroying my meticulously placed pine trees) to spreading his stupid periwinkle tee to literally half my town (five out of nine villagers were wearing this stupid shirt I hate). I was already angry at Curlos for selling me a fake painting earlier when I saw him talking to Rory. I tried to intervene but it was too late, and Curlos changed into that stupid periwinkle tee right before my eyes. My response was basically "You have betrayed me for the last time Curlos!" Curlos wasn't even wearing the periwinkle tee when he left but I feel it is the article of clothes that represents everything wrong with my version of Curlos (plus it's what he was wearing in the screenshot I used for reference and it's easier to draw than the yellow plaid thing he was actually wearing when he left).

Even though Bella's peppy goth thing initially made me think of Abbey from NCIS I think I might be going in a different direction with her. Between the pale white fur, glowing red eyes, and the Rockstar vibe peppy villagers all have, I'm starting to think of her as an undead villainess who's weapon of choice is a guitar. Now if only she had a 13-14 year old boy as an arch-nemesis... Brownie points to whoever gets the three references I just made with that one description.

I think Curlos will be my main man for Void-related shenanigans. I think that his barely maintained sanity makes him useful as either a good guy or bad guy in my stories... Or anyone else's stories for that matter so if someone else has use for him they have my permission.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 14, 2014)

So, I have finally set up the chat.
http://www.quicktopic.com/50/H/TPmjJ9pqEWYPJ
Enjoy~!

- - - Post Merge - - -



CainWolf said:


> By the way, I don't know if you noticed this post I made about page or two ago considering I was posting a lot of stuff but my Bruce needs to be added to the void list.
> Here's the post I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> Anyway if I wanted to donate some stuff to be used in Void contests who would I talk to about that? I have a mush set, two ice sets but I kinda want to keep the ice lamp from one of them... I have a pile of free stuff where I keep unorderable things like some fortune cookie items, I think there's a hero's cap and hero's clothes in there. I figure someone can just come in and take this stuff off my hands and either offer it as prizes for Void contests or sell it and offer the money as a prize.


That would be me you should talk to~! I would probably sell it, The Ice set does go for a lot as its summer, and the mush set is very popular. I Pam'd you.


----------



## CainWolf (Jun 14, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> So, I have finally set up the chat.
> http://www.quicktopic.com/50/H/TPmjJ9pqEWYPJ
> Enjoy~!
> 
> ...



Okay then, do you want to arrange a time and day to come over? I'm available anytime past 3:30 p.m. (Eastern time) on weekdays unless something comes up and weekends I'm available whenever I happen to wake up.

I can gather up all the things I want to get rid and leave them outside my train station and you can pick what you want at your leisure. Anything you don't pick up I'll just sell to retail so if you want anything, even a little, even if it's something you want personally and wouldn't sell for the contest, don't hesitate to take it. In addition to my many valuables I also have a ton of pitfall seeds, they probably aren't worth much but if you have use for them yourself then take them, I fall into my own pitfalls whenever I try to use them so I stopped using them and now I have a surplus. Seriously it's like _"Muahaha, they shall never see this pitfall from behind my flowers, I am so clever with the way I... Just fell in again..." *facepalm*_ 

But seriously anything I have on the ground is free to you. You can even hang out for a bit afterwards and check out the shops (my shopping district has Katrina). 

I tried to keep the stuff organized to the best of my abilities while still keeping it close to the train station for easy locker access but there is a lot of stuff. Still I did what I could and kept the complete ice set to the left and the incomplete one that's missing just the lamp to the far right.

My friend code is 3540-0598-2546 and I'll add the friend code you have posted in your info. My town's name is Crystal.

All futher communications can be through just private messages but I wanted to make sure you got this so I posted here and pm'd.


----------



## CainWolf (Jun 25, 2014)

I have created a new void story, featuring Bam! On a related note can someone add Bam to the void list? I know I should really stop voiding the popular deer villagers that everyone loves but I was in a hurry because someone had Sterling for me and nobody was offering anything from my wishlist. Anyway, enjoy the story.



Spoiler: Hardcore Training



'This was even more intense than I expected, _perfect'_ Bam's thoughts echoed in his head as his swift hoofsteps echoed through the void. In the dark it was hard to make out the dark creature chasing Bam but Bam's blue fur was quite easy to make out at any time of day.

_The previous week._

Bam had been worried that the perfect peaceful town of Crystal was making him soft, every jock worried about that at some point or another but few were stupid enough to pursue the rumors of a place that robs you of your sanity and shakes the strongest animals to their core... 

"A place like that could really help me work my core, Boosh!"

"Did you say something Bam?" Inquired Lopez. The two of them had been having coffee at Brewster's when Bam's sudden outburst caught the attention of his friend.

"It's nothing... Actually I was just thinking that maybe I should move elsewhere, This town is quiet and peaceful, maybe I should move someplace a little more tough before I go soft."

Lopez goes quiet, clearly debating something with himself. "Well... If that's what makes you happy, I guess..." Lopez seems to struggle to finish his sentence when Bam pats Lopez on the back.

"Thanks for understanding man, you've been a good friend. I'm gonna get things settled for my big move, catch you later!" Bam walks away oblivious while Lopez is still stuck on what to say.

"Stupid, stupid, stupid! You blew it Lopez why couldn't you just say something? Anything?" Lopez  gripes at himself the moment Bam is out of earshot.

Bam continues into town and finds the mayor. "Hey Aidan! Can we talk?" Without waiting for a response Bam continues. "I think this town has had it's fill of my awesome muscles, I feel I could do a lot of good elsewhere! What do you think?"

Aidan pauses, for a long while, uncomfortably long. Just as Bam is about to say something Aidan chimes in with three words. "Go for it!"

"Thanks man, you better not slack off in your training while I'm gone! Ha!"

Bam continues to his house and passes the tent of Lila.

Lila is a bit of an enigma, she almost never talks to anyone more than once and they often move soon after. Her hair is a mess, she wears a HHA jacket despite not even having an actual home and she keeps disapearing and coming back. This led to a lot of rumors but Bam dismissed them, he was the only one she talked to regularly and she never seemed off to him. Lila comes out of her tent with her usual bedhead and jacket.

"Hey Lila! I was thinking of moving, I need to continue my training elsewhere."

Lila paused in that odd way humans seem to do when you tell them you want to move, 'seriously are they having an out of body experience? These pauses are so weird!' Finally Lila snaps out of it and replies. "I understand, good luck!"

"Say, Lila... You wouldn't happen to know anything about The Void would you?"

Lila's eyes widen almost impercibly. "Why would I know anything about The Void that's crazy you're crazy! Ahem, what I mean is that The Void is just a campfire story to scare kids and someone as popular as you wouldn't go there anyway so don't ask me about it why would you ask me about it?"

'Jeez her mouth is running faster than my legs!'

"Ease up Lila I wasn't accusing you of anything, I was just wondering because I kind of want to go."

Lila's expression goes blank, well blanker than the usual pokerface she seems to have. "You... Want to go to The Void? Why?"

"I want to toughen up and I can't do that in another peaceful town like this so I need something intense."

"...I see, excuse me I have something I need to do." And with that, Lila went back into her tent.

"Well that was odd."

_Present._

There was a broken-down bridge ahead, Bam picks up his speed and clears it with an awesome leap. 'Hah, that big brute can possibly be agile enough to-and the river didn't slow him down, I think he's an aligator or something...' 

Bam keeps running until he comes across a crumbling town hall next to a dead tree, he pulls himself up the low branch and climbs onto the roof. As the creature closes in Bam looks at the spots where the speakers should be. It's just a few wires on the left side, Bam looks at the right side to find the other speaker is still there. Bam rips it off and chucks it at the creature's head and it connects with it's skull, emmitting a loud sceech of feedback as it does.

"Whoo, in your face, don't mess with the Bam!"

"And people tell me blue is lousy camoflage. Still, it's nice to have a new distraction around here." A voice calls out.

"Who's there, does someone else want a piece of me?" Bam calls out.

"Shearly you jest, it's just me." Curlos steps out of the tree and onto the roof, his scarf fluttering in the breeze.

"How did you not see me? I was in the same tree you just climbed up, not to mention my periwinkle scarf everyone tells me is too obvious."

"Curlos? By god, I heard that The void changes people into twisted unholy abominations, but I could have never imagined this..."

"What? What are you talking about?"

"You've become a hipster! Oh the horror!"

"I hate you..."



A few side notes on the story:

When the human characters pause awkwardly it refers to people who go on chatrooms/forums and say 'Hey this villager just asked me to move and I didn't accept yet, does anyone want them or should I say no?' I can just imagine a villager standing there waiting for a response while this person asks around for people who want them.

That scene at the cafe with Lopez trying to say something but not getting it out refers to the bisexual vibe smug villagers have coupled with the fact that my Bam and Lopez are always doing something together. I went to Lopez's house once when Bam was visiting and Lopez is all "Don't tell anyone Bam was here, OK?" I have other examples that add to my personal headcannon of Lopez having a crush on Bam but I'm not gonna put them all here.

Lila is a character I use for getting rid of villagers via this method: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jIuEm8Bq9I at 5:20 so I consider her an agent of the void (I used her to get rid of Curlos) and sometimes I delete and recreate her but she didn't get rid of Bam with this method, she's actually friendly with him but outside of that she's intended as a sociopath.

Earlier in the void forum I posted a picture I made on paint depicting a basic town hall that was half normal and half in The Void and I wasn't sure how to draw the speakers so I skipped them since they were subtle enough that you'd barely notice them. In this story I decided to give a reason for why at least one of them was missing (the other is still a mystery if anyone wants to implement it in a story). I know a broken speaker probably wouldn't make a feedback screech but I don't care, animal crossing logic is a little off anyway (Puts fridge in pocket).

I borrowed a little dialog from the game, for those who don't know 'Boosh' is Bam's original catchphrase and 'Shearly' is Curlos's. Not to mention Jock villagers usually say that they want to move because of training, although I think Cranky villagers are the ones who express concern over 'growing soft' so I thought that little homage would be cool.

My Bam was wearing a custom shirt when he left, a black jacket on a dark grey shirt with white dots on the left shoulder to look like studs. It wasn't relevant to the story so I didn't put it in but if you need to know what my version of Bam looks like then there it is.

I spent a while trying to think of a good title, I'm still not happy with it. My creativity fails me randomly at the small things (A new greeting? How about...'Hi').


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

I have returned from my several-month-long Animal Crossing hiatus and getting back into the game with the most enthusiasm I've had since I started, it's a little disappointing that my favorite forum is still pretty dead but if even one person wants to continue the Void Project then I'm right here. It would be nice if I wasn't the last person to post though, if only to confirm that someone read that last story and I'm not just talking to myself.

By the way Bangle the peppy tiger is in the void now, I doubt that will provide the creative spark needed to bring this place back to life but if someone wants to add her to the void list then I think that she'd be the first tiger on that list.


----------



## starlark (Nov 7, 2014)

Spoiler: The story of why I reset



It was a cold, dark, dreary day with the grey sky looming high in the sky. I sighed as I trudged out of my house in my snow boots, an inappropriate choice for a day like this.
The rain drizzled onto my fringe as I attempted to open my mailbox. It was painted a bright, cheery, garish red, a contrasting colour to the news I had yet to know I received.
I shoved my hand into the compartment, and found a single notecard right at the back.
I pulled it out, bending my head over the notecard to read what it said.
And there I saw them. The words that broke my heart.
I couldn't even move my eyes across the words, fragments of memories, of times I had with my dear friend. I could only realise what happened when I read the last words:
_*"I hope I see you again soon, Ruff.
-Julian."*_ 
I was in utter shock. He never told me anything about this!
But suddenly I realised. My reckless time travelling was the cause of all of this. My best friend had waited patiently in his house, for me to come and talk with him like old times, in the midst of our town gaining weeds and our beautiful town turning into a wasteland.
And one day, he decided I wasn't going to come back. I lost him.
Shattered, I made my way to the campsite. A tent was pitched there. I didn't want to talk to any of my villagers, even when they looked at me solemnly as I made my way past.
I opened the tent, and right there greeted a small, white face, with eyes slanted downwards and a grumpy look about him. His fringe was the colour of peanut butter, and as he saw me, it swung.
I rushed up to him. Was this real?
"Hello! I'm Marshal."
He said.
Was this fate? My only other smug dreamie had come to fill the place of the one that had deserted me?
Eagerly, we chatted. I could barely contain my excitement. He seemed excited to move in, and I heartily agreed.
Marshal and I became fast friends. The town returned to normal, though I still glanced at the empty, barren grass beside the town hall where my dear unicorn's residence once stood.
I was still in the middle of my 16-villager cycle, and so, most of my dreamies had to watch villagers move in, stay for a while, then pack up and go to another town.
I was determined not to let Marshal go. Colton had already moved out in the same fashion as Julian, but I crafted a bench beside the area where his house used to be and I always found my squirrel friend taking a breather, sitting there and watching the world go by. It was almost as if he knew why I invited him in.
I stopped by Marshal whenever I saw his chimney coming out in little puffs of smoke, whether he was outside or taking a stroll around the shops. My days brightened once more, and I felt happy, though there was still an aching hole in my heart where Julian once was.
Julian was a special unicorn. His whole house, the clothes he wore, the air about him, resembled the night sky and its magic. I knew I couldn't have a town with a 'Star' in the name without him.
But now, Marshal gave me the same happiness. Even if most of the other villagers shunned him, even if he stood in the rain alone while the others wandered by, even if it was just me and him, he understood me.
But one day...I got the worst news.
I opened my mailbox, though I was in a rush, eager to see my friend. I skimmed through my mail, not paying it much attention. But then I came to a single notecard, a beautiful one with my favourite design on it. I could only read the end of it as I burst into tears as soon as I saw the greeting.
_*"I hope I see you again soon, Ruff.
-Marshal."*_ 
I don't know where my Marshal is. I have long restarted that town, and gained another Marshal in his place. But this Marshal isn't the same: although he says the same things, acts the same, he isn't _my_ Marshal. The Marshal that came in through the campsite. The Marshal that healed my broken heart.


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 7, 2014)

That was a very cool story starlark, I certainly get where you're coming from when you say one Marshal isn't the same as another Marshal. It seems that once you have a villager for a while all the little personal touches really makes them your own doesn't it? The changes in furniture, the catchphrases, the experiences, the little friendships they seem to form with other villagers. My Curlos is one that can never be duplicated, the blue scarf I depict him with that he got from Rory and that time he sold me a fake painting really cemented this odd persona that I use in my own stories and any other Curlos is just a whole other guy.


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> That was a very cool story starlark, I certainly get where you're coming from when you say one Marshal isn't the same as another Marshal. It seems that once you have a villager for a while all the little personal touches really makes them your own doesn't it? The changes in furniture, the catchphrases, the experiences, the little friendships they seem to form with other villagers. My Curlos is one that can never be duplicated, the blue scarf I depict him with that he got from Rory and that time he sold me a fake painting really cemented this odd persona that I use in my own stories and any other Curlos is just a whole other guy.



Indeed! My Marshal never seemed to form any friendships apart from with Deirdre, but now he still has his house at the end of the town, away from all the others, like he knows he can't have a relationship with any of the other villagers.
He also popped up in my cycling town, as the 6th villager to move in, and he was the last of my starting villagers to leave.


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 9, 2014)

This could be a fun idea for The Void, just having multiple versions of the same character, although that could lead to the void being filled with a clone army of the least popular villager. What would that be, Tabby? I don't know if a Tabby clone army is hilarious or terrifying. Still, having my Curlos face off with a different version of himself could be interesting, especially considering his transition from Lazy villager in previous games to his current Smug personality which could allow for two very different Curloses (or whatever the plural of Curlos is) squaring off.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Freckles' void: Chapter 1 - The Move

"Sugar A! Sugar A!" I quacked, knocking excitedly on the door. "Sugar A! Come out and play with me! I haven't seen you all day!" She didn't answer this time, maybe she wasn't home? Was she on vacation? She hadn't written a letter, surely she'd let me know! I frowned in dismay, and went back home.

   I stepped back inside my house and undressed, stepping into my bathtub. Every so often, I'd stick my head up and look through the window, wondering if Sugar A was in Re-Tail, selling her garbage. I glanced at the balloon chair she had given me. It wasn't garbage. Sighing, I plopped back into the bath tub, my pink feathers soaking wet once again.

After about 30 minutes, I heard a _ka-chunk._ Thinking nothing of it, I slipped deeper into the water. _Flapflapflap._
I then realized that I must have mail! I hastily wrapped a towel around myself, and went out to get my letter.
_Maybe it's from Sugar A!_ I tore open the letter, and took out the contents.

_Dear Freckles,
Hello, my dear duckling. Your father and I have made a rather important decision. You may not agree with it, but we have our reasons. We need you to move out of Acadiana. We've read your letters about this "Sugar A" person, and only recently did we found out that she is a human. We cannot have you near this beast, she is sure to stab you in the back when you least expect it. She's a human. A savage. And she will kill you when your guard is down. You will come back to the house for a while, and we will then let you move to a town that is not under the control of a murderous beast.
                                                                                                                   -Mother_

  Tears fell onto the page, my wings were shaking with rage. How _could_ she?! Sugar A is my bestest friend! My mother is just a meanie who thinks everything will eat me! She wants me to move away, but I'm going to stay... or not. She'd take me the hard way. I guess it's best to just go back to the house.

   I had packed up all my things, and had gotten on the train with all my letters from Sugar A. When I got home, I would strangle mom... I'd make sure she got a piece of Freckles!
_Bump bump bump._

The seat under me rattled as we went over a particularly bumpy road.
*SCREEEEEEEE!*
The train swerved, I hit my head on the wall, hard.

"...I don't remember much after that."

   The strange horse lifted an eyebrow.
   "Very well. In any case, we welcome you to the void."

DUN DUN DUN! This is just part 1 of my story about Freckles. I'll continue it later. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm wondering about that mysterious horse, is he anyone specific or just a vague horse that's only there to ominously welcome Freckles to The Void? I look forward to the next part in any case.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 11, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> I'm wondering about that mysterious horse, is he anyone specific or just a vague horse that's only there to ominously welcome Freckles to The Void? I look forward to the next part in any case.



He's pretty specific. His identity will be revealed soon enough. >:3


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 11, 2014)

Freckles' Void - Chapter 2: The Void


   "Void?" I repeated back at him. What was the void anyhow? He slowly nodded his head, his long, dirty mane falling over his eyes.

   "The Void is where you go when you are unable to go anywhere else, or that's what we all say at the very least." Nowhere to go? That didn't make any sense to me... I did have a place to go! "Yes, you did. And that place is here." He said gruffly.

   "You...you're a mind reader?!" I quacked, shocked. He chuckled, and shook his head. 

   "They all think the same thing. But I was moving to blablabla! But I was returning from camping!" He said, much more lighthearted than usual. His smile then faded, and his face grew dark. "Well, they didn't. They were led to believe that they could go home, safe and sound. Do you know why you stop getting letters from that sheep? From that bear? From that cat? They've been taken to the void, stuck there for eternity." He looked at me darkly, expecting an answer.

   "Stuck for... eternity?" I wouldn't be able to go home to Acadiana, I wouldn't see my friends again, I'd be stuck in this sad place!

   "Well... there are two ways to get out." He looked to the side. My heart soared. I can get out? I can see all my friends again! I can go back home! "You can slowly become nothing here..." _Please let the next option not be death, please, please!_ "...Or you can escape." 

   "How?!" I almost screamed at him. He snorted and looked at me as if I were a small child.

   "It's near impossible. We've had a few make it back to the Overworld, but they were some of the strongest out there, and half of them suffered fatal injuries." He glanced towards the distant, unwelcoming looking mountains. After staring at them for a good minute or two, he turned back to me, placing his hooves on my shoulders.

   "Freckles, promise me to never go to those mountains." His voice cracked, as if he were about to cry. "Please, never go to those mountains, ever." He shook me hard a few times, and then walked away.

   "H-hey wait!" He stopped in his tracks, then slowly turned around, looking at me. "What's your name?"

He smiled at me weakly. 

   "My name is Julian." He continued walking away, into the gloomy gray mist of The Void.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Nov 12, 2014)

You guys are amazing! I couldn't tell you how happy I am to see y'all building beautiful stories here again  Those were fantastic! And sad, but you know, mostly fantastic.


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 12, 2014)

It's good to see you again Jesusfreakette, it looks like this forum is starting to become moderately active again. By the way if you're still updating the voided villager list then can you put Bangle on there? She was one of my founding villagers, the first one I saw coming off the train to my town for the first time, and she just moved out a few days ago. I have no idea what I would do with her in terms of a void story but if people need a character like her for their own story then I'd like her to be available.

Nice job on chapter two Nanobyte, I liked that "Please let the next option not be death" part, it seems that death is always option B for these situations isn't it? I continue looking forward to the next part.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 12, 2014)

*Freckles' Void - Chapter 3 - Showdown*
   I chased after the blue horse, cutting through the fog. I had too many questions to ask him! I lost my breath and fell to the ground. I looked up, and couldn't see Julian anymore. I lifted myself to my feet, and squinted through the heavy gray mist, looking for any signs of life. I decided to keep going, in hope that I'd make it out of the fog, and find others. After walking for at least 20 minutes, the fog started to grow thinner... and thinner... and thinner... until I could make out shadows of people and animals.  

   I burst out of the heavy cloud, taking a deep breath of fresh air. I never noticed that there wasn't a lot of air in there! In front of me were battered up and tired looking animals, all were a little intimidating...

   A large white rhino stepped towards me, gray dirt and mud smeared on her cheeks and forehead. There were various scratches and bruises all over her body, and her indigo hair that had once been beautiful was ragged and tangled. She had once been beautiful. but this Void place had taken that from her.

   "...Freckles?" Her voice was raspy and rough, unlike the singsong voice I had heard so long ago.

   "Rhonda? You're here too, ducky?!" It had been a while since saying that. It was as if I was back at... Acadiana. "But-but, why _are_ you here, anyways, ducky?" Her face grew dark, and any last shine of life that was in her eyes was now long gone. 

   "I was kicked out by order of Mayor Audrey." Her voice was filled with hate. Hate for Sugar A?! 

   "Well, she had a good reason! Sugar A would never do that without a good reason!" I puffed up my chest and put my wings on my hips, trying my best to look as big and intimidating as she was.

   "She said she wouldn't have someone picking on and harassing her friends." She snarled. "Pompous little brat she is. All I thought was that Rod was a little stupid in the head, that's all." She snorted and crossed her arms. I snarled right back at the rhino that used to be one of my bestie pals. 

   "Well... well...! She was _right_ to kick you out! With Sugar A at it's command, A-Acadiana will be free from the likes of y-you!" My fists trembled, my whole body trembled. I knew Sugar A would agree if she was here. Her eyes widened, her arms uncrossed. I probably knocked her sense right back into her! She stayed shocked for a moment, then glared at me again. The shine in her eye was back, but it was not life or beauty, it was anger. It was hatred. It was jealously. It was ugliness.

   "She _abandoned_ you. She hated you for what you were. You were always ugly in her eyes, never her "Besty pal," never a duck worthy of anything other than sitting inside a trash heap, waiting to be thrown away." She snorted, a grin crawling up her face. Who did she think I was? Tears welled in my eyes, a shook my head. _No, Freckles. Don't show her you're weak. Show her you're strong!_ At that moment, I was in the air, my foot colliding with Rhonda's face. Hard. Spit flew all over the place, and I felt a wave of satisfaction as she hit the ground. 

   "T-Tr-Trash-sh..." She muttered as much as her wounded, now swollen, mouth could utter. She got back up to her feet, with the help of Peewee, and an orange dog with blue striped ears that I didn't recognize. She stomped her feet on the ground, and ran towards me with her nose pointed down, and her horn pointed straight at my heart. _My heart!_ She was trying to _send me upstairs!_

I ran to the left, tripping and sliding a few inches on my bottom. Rhonda had a near miss, and was now flipped over on her back. She struggled to lift her bulky body up, but I was already on my feet, ready for the next blow. _I'll fight you if you're gonna talk about Sugar A like that!_ She was finally up again, and, more quickly than I expected, came at me with both her fists. She hit me hard, all over, until I grew tired. I fell down onto my back, my eyes fluttering. I couldn't keep them open anymore. I drifted off into a deep sleep.


*Story Notes*
Okay, first of all, it's very quite obvious that I've been watching too much Fairy Tail.

Next, Rhonda, Peewee, and Biskit (The orange dog) were all purposely voided from my town. I didn't like them for one reason or another. I'll be introducing another one that got voided for the same reason as Freckles in the next chapter.

And yes, I know Rhonda is a normal villager, and normal villagers aren't really complete jerks, but she was talking trash about Rod, and she's been in the void for much longer than Freckles. Those are my excuses for jerky Rhonda. i needed a good bad guy so why not the person who talked trash about rod ​


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 14, 2014)

It seems so random when villagers hate on each other. There have been times when my Whitney said bad things about Beau but then she warmed up to him or something because I saw her visiting his house and she later said something nice about him. She seemed pretty consistently spiteful towards Bam though and I think she wasn't too fond of Fuchsia so maybe she just had a prejudice against deer or something rather than personally hating Beau. I haven't seen normal villagers be mean to other villagers before though, that is rather interesting.
By the way if you need extra characters then I have a few interesting ones in The Void if you want to borrow some, my Curlos is quite insane but for sympathetic reasons so he can work as a good guy or a bad guy.

Very cool story, it's fine for you to make a normal character a jerk here, The Void is all about being a dark twisted place that can have some negative effects on sanity. Curlos is a smug villager but my version is a psycho due to constant abandonment to the Void caused by his status as a bottom tier villager (I've seen lots of people void the poor guy because they couldn't give him away). Also I have a personal dislike of him that started with him selling me a fake painting and ending with him being assimilated into Rory's periwinkle tee right in front of me, over half my town was wearing Rory's stupid shirt in just a few days and it drove me nuts, if I didn't get Rory to move out then I'm certain he would have taken over the entire town. Even though I hate Rory I think he would've been a great antagonist to write about if I voided him, but on Rory's moving day someone was looking for the last few lions they didn't have for their all-lion town and Rory was one they were looking for so I decided to let him have Rory. Perhaps I can use Rory anyway, I imagine him as a cult leader of sorts due to his contagious shirt of doom so maybe I can have his influence reach the void, after all that's why Curlos has that blue scarf in the first place, it's Rory's periwinkle tee, but converted into a scarf because sheep wear scarfs instead of shirts.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

*Freckle's Void: Chapter 4 - Old Friends*

   "Oi, wake up. ...Oi! You! Wake up!" My eyes fluttered open. I was laying flat on my back in a pile of black leaves. I had several crudely made bandages all over my body. There was a wispy white cloth on the tip of my beak. Standing above me was a large, tired looking gray bear. "You shoulda never picked a fight with Rhonda. She near killed ya' out there!"  He crossed his arms and glared at me. There was a bandage on his own forehead, as well as many others on his cheeks and near his eyes. There was something familiar about him.

  "Curt!" A shrill voice called from outside. Curt! I never got to know him very well, but I had talked to him a few times. "Rhonda's gone now. Prolly' went to the sister village to pick on some poor animal." The voice grew nearer, and a large red, yellow, and orange bird stepped into the hut. _Phoebe!_ By instinct, I smiled widely, which hurt my beak. She stopped in her tracks and looked at me for a few seconds. He beak opened wide, which then turned into a wide smile. "FRECKLES!" She screeched. She ran towards me, then stopped, frowning. Did she not like me anymore? "S-sorry. I'd give you a death hug, but, you know..." She laughed nervously. She gestured towards me. "You're kinda...um...hurt." The lump in my throat quickly disappeared.

   "I don't care if I'm hurt more, I wanna death hug!" Curt walked speedily to my side.

   "No." He said firmly.

   "But-"

   "_No._"  I sighed. Who was he to tell me what to do?! ...Well, he did save my life. "I can tell you want to disobey. Let me tell you why." He paused, and, as if on cue, a fuzzy-looking silhouette ran in circles outside the hut, laughing maniacally before running into a thick, dense forest of black and gray trees. "Did you see that guy? He ain't right in the head. Almost nobody here is right in the head. You know what The Void does to you? It diminishes every part of you, making you nothing but an empty husk, containing the spirit of a beast."

   "But if you're an empty husk, you can't contain a-"

   "Don't question it." He said, a little louder than usual. "This place isn't a joke. We've had animals become insane all over the place." He looked outside the door, where a loud screech was drawing nearer. "Poor Mathilda." A black kangaroo was being dragged away by two other animals. "We'd figured she's been off her rocker for a while. Jumpy, hallucinating... she'd lost her child shortly after coming to the void. It just was gone one day. Poof, not there. We never found it." He then turned back to me, his eyes full of fire.


   "We built Village for a reason. You better not go endangering yourself and disrespect our hard work of protecting you and other animals. We've already had enough leaving the village and fending for themselves!" He said, his voice rising. Phoebe looked away. 

   "Where do the cray cray animals go?" I asked, off topic. I prepared myself for Curt to yell again, but suprisingly, he was calm.

   "We have specialized, stronger animals that take them into the forest. They then run free. Some of the dangerous ones go to the mountains. Those ones have to intent to keep you alive. The ones in the forest are less dangerous, but still very dangerous, mind you."

   "Jobs?" I echoed. "Animals have jobs? I want a job!" He whipped around to look at me. 

   "Not until you're better, you don't. But when you do, we'll have a village meeting. We'll decide your fate."

*STORY NOTES*
Okay, so the fuzzy animal running around in Village is Curlos. I probably portrayed him wrong, but eh, a sheep running around laughing is funny to me.

I've never actually had Mathilda, nor did I check and see if she was already in The Void. She's just a random animal I thought would fit the story well.

I hope you like it! It's going to get interesting soon.​


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 16, 2014)

According to the Voided villager list on the first page Mathilda is in The Void, the list is sorted by animal types so it's easy enough to find out if a specific villager is already there or not. It's not a requirement or anything to use Voided villagers, it just helps make it more personal, besides with all the people who play Animal Crossing I'd bet that every villager in the game has been voided at least once, whether by accident or on purpose.

You portrayed Curlos just fine, he is definitely the type to run around like a maniac, usually he's being chased but due to his deteriorating mental state some of the things chasing him may or may not exist. He does have a softer side to him and I don't think he'd hurt anyone without reason but he has been known to carry an axe whenever he can get his hooves on one and he has been known to yell crazy things at times. If you want to know a bit more about him then page 24, 21, and 6 contain my stories where Curlos basically yells like a maniac or runs around like a maniac, page 17 has a brief comic and my story on 25 briefly includes Curlos in ways that confirm one particularly random thing about Curlos, he hangs around in trees, having him run off into trees is definitely a Curlos thing.

I don't think Curlos would hurt Freckles, I can understand why anyone would avoid the axe-wielding sheep who runs around like a maniac but he's more inclined to pick a fight with more threatening jerk villagers, like Rhonda. Speaking of which could I borrow her for a short story? A while back I wanted a big threatening antagonist for Curlos to headbutt but I didn't want to make anyone's beloved villager a jerk without permission and the only person who volunteered offered Peanut, the tiny pink squirrel. It would be amusing but I need a threatening villager to be a bully and threaten to stomp on Fauna's flowers and a Rhino would be better suited than a squirrel for that.

By the way if you ever decide to give Curlos a speaking role then can you make it comic sans? Curlos may be a little inconsistent at times but two things that stay with him is his comic sans dialog and blue scarf. You don't have to but it's been his thing since page 8 so if you check my previous short stories then you'll notice that all his dialog is in comic sans, those two things represent everything wrong with my version of Curlos and I try to keep it part of his character.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 16, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> According to the Voided villager list on the first page Mathilda is in The Void, the list is sorted by animal types so it's easy enough to find out if a specific villager is already there or not. It's not a requirement or anything to use Voided villagers, it just helps make it more personal, besides with all the people who play Animal Crossing I'd bet that every villager in the game has been voided at least once, whether by accident or on purpose.
> 
> You portrayed Curlos just fine, he is definitely the type to run around like a maniac, usually he's being chased but due to his deteriorating mental state some of the things chasing him may or may not exist. He does have a softer side to him and I don't think he'd hurt anyone without reason but he has been known to carry an axe whenever he can get his hooves on one and he has been known to yell crazy things at times. If you want to know a bit more about him then page 24, 21, and 6 contain my stories where Curlos basically yells like a maniac or runs around like a maniac, page 17 has a brief comic and my story on 25 briefly includes Curlos in ways that confirm one particularly random thing about Curlos, he hangs around in trees, having him run off into trees is definitely a Curlos thing.
> 
> ...


kay, glad I portrayed him right! And for your question about Rhonda, I'm definitely open to people using her! After all, it was stated by Phoebe that she probably went to some other settlement, so the way you're using her would fit really well!


*Freckle's Void - Chapter 5 - Hired Fired*
   Days passed, and every day I felt better and better until I was... almost good as new. I was left with a small scar above my eye where I had been cut, and bandages still on my knees.

   "Well." Curt sighed. "I've talked to Julian. He says the meeting should be soon." My heart skipped a beat. Julian was here? 

   "Julian? You mean that strange horse?"  

   "...Well, yes, we're not really sure he's an actual horse, though." He opened his mouth to talk again, but was cut off by what sounded like a bell. Animals came out of various huts, some coming out of the forests with handfuls of bitter looking gray fruits. They all formed a circle, which a figure stepped into the center of. After following Curt to the circle, I realized that it was Julian. I began running up to him, but was pulled back by Curt, who seemed unmoved, and continued to stare at Julian.

   "We've had a new villager voided a few days ago." He announced to the crowd. The animals exchanged looks of pity, excitedness, and dislike, many whispering among themselves.  "It is only today that she will become a member of Village. Freckles, step forward." My heart pounded as animals turned to stare at me, the ones in front of me making a path for me to walk through. I slowly walked towards Julian. We stared into eachother's eyes for a while.

   "Freckles, you had shown great strength in that fight with your former friend." My heart pounded even harder. He was watching?! He then shook his head. "However, we do not believe in sacrificing our members. We will give you a job like any other. You will be a gatherer until we deem you worthy of higher ranks." I expected an applause, or even boos, but the animals were silent. "You are dismissed." With a flick of his hoof, the animals went back to their duties.

   ------
-----
---

   After making a crude basket out of leaves scattered among the ground, I set off into the forest to find fruits to pick. As I walked deeper, I found a line of dirt, leaves and twigs, with inelligible writing scratched in the ground. I thought nothing of it, and lifted my foot to cross it.

_"I wouldn't do that if I were you."_ A voice came from above. From the trees?! I looked up, and saw the same animal that had been running through the village days before sitting on a branch. He then swung himself upside down, his scarf covering his nose. "You'd get hit with sticks and become dinner." He laughed hysterically, then flipped himself back up on the branch. "Have you even seen the blue lizard?" He raised an eyebrow, his expression growing grim. "She came to the void a few months ago. Some of the perfectly sane animals have been there longer. She went mad long before anyone else, and quickly became dangerous." Growling came from the distance, making me quake with fear, and step a good five feet from the line. "I have an axe!" The sheep yelled at the deep forest. The growling grew louder, then disappeared. He snorted firmly, then turned back to me, now smiling.

   "W-well... you... you seem p-pretty not cray-c-cray to me! What a-are you doing out h-h-here?" My voice sounded as scared as I was when the growl was heard.

He snorted gleefully. "I got kicked out of my village. Can't imagine why!" He laughed maniacally, then threw a gray fruit at me, hitting me on the head. I rubbed my forehead where it had hit me, and glared at him. "Oops." he laughed nervously. "Well, uh, bye! Just remember, axes." He climbed higher up the tree, eventually concealed by the black leaves.

I sighed. "I best get back to Village."

*Story Notes*
I lied. These aren't really story notes. Just info about every villager that was voided from my town.

*Freckles*
Species - Duck
Gender - Female
Mental State - Intact
Personality - Peppy, but a little toned down due to The Void's conditions.
Currently works as a gatherer for Village
Was Voided when I didn't play for a while ;_;


*Curt*
Species - Bear
Gender - Male
Mental State - Intact
Personality - Grumpy, but extremely selfless due to the dangers of The Void.
Currently works as a medic for Village
Was Voided because I didn't stop him from moving 


*Phoebe*
Species - Ostrich
Gender - Female
Mental State - Pretty intact
Personality - Sporty, but doesn't care much for anyone other than close friends.
Currently works as a scout for Village
Was voided because I had told her she could move. (She planted her house in front of my bridge that's only ok with Zucker)


*Rhonda*
Species - Rhino
Gender - Female
Mental State - Semi-intact
Personality - Complete buttface
Currently does her own thing, and is being considered to be kicked out.
Was voided because she was talkin' smack so I beat the crap outta her


*Alli*
Species - Alligator
Gender - Female
Mental State - Insane and dangerous
Personality - Extremely dangerous, and like a wild beast
Currently lives in the deep forest
I forgot why she was voided actually


*Biskit*
Species - Dog
Gender - Male
Mental State - Intact
Personality - Easily persuaded to do things, very naive
Currently travels as one of Rhonda's partners
Was voided because I beat him up for being ugly

*Peewee*
Species - Gorilla
Gender - Male
Mental State - A little crazy
Personality - Bipolar, loves to punch trees
Currently travels as one of Rhonda's partners
Was voided because I ignored Ugly Buns.

There's actually one more that will appear in the story later. Stay tuned!​


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 16, 2014)

Spoiler: Fauna's Flora



Hybrids are pretty rare in The Void due to most people being careful not to trample them, but there was one very small rose garden that stood out, these flowers were not trampled, they were a gift that one sweet and sensitive deer kept safe. There were three groups of roses that Fauna tended to outside her house; pink, gold, and black, each sent with a letter filled with kind words during the last three days spent in the small town of Crystal, and on her last day she sent a letter back with a picture of herself to say her own farewell to her old friend.

	Suddenly a shadow loomed over Fauna, "Nice flowers" a voice said in a tone that was anything _but_ nice. She turned to see a rhino looking down at her. "Th-thanks, a little gardening helps brighten things up around here don't you think Miss...?" Fauna said in a nervous tone. The rhino snorted derisively. "Rhonda, I'd bet that even in a dump like this those would be pretty valuable." Rhonda started to reach down for the gold roses. "No!" Fauna blurted while moving between her roses and Rhonda. "These roses are all I have, you can't take them!" Rhonda scowled at the deer who was desperately trying not to turn tail and run. "I can't have them? Who's gonna stop me? You?" Rhonda lowered her horn and looked ready to charge. Whether she found some courage or was just frozen like a deer in headlights Fauna stood her ground.

	Rhonda started to charge but before she could take two steps a sheep came out of seemingly nowhere and rammed the side of her, veering her off course into a tree. "I'd say you should pick on someone your own size, but I don't know anyone who's size is XXXL! Heh, that was a good one-liner, are you still conscious or should I write that down for later?" Fauna cautiously approached the sheep. "Curlos?" The ram stopped patting himself on the back and looked up. "Oh hey Fauna, I didn't see you there, I was just headbutting angry rhinos for no particular reason and if you tell anyone I helped you I'll deny it." Fauna blinked with confusion plainly visible on her face. "What?" Curlos chuckled dryly. "Everyone is more likely to leave you alone and not mess with you when they think your crazy, try it sometime, you're already willing to die over some stupid flowers so I'd say you're already halfway there." Curlos cackled maniacally as Fauna pouted, "They aren't stupid, they were a gift from our old mayor, Aidan."

	Curlos's laugh cut off suddenly and his mirth evaporated. He turned to Fauna with a cold look in his eyes as she took a nervous step back at his sudden change in demeanor. "Don't speak that name to me, I'm sure he was a sweetheart to you with those silly letters but I never got that treatment, he gets his panties in a twist because he hates my scarf and my prized painting I sold to him turns out to be a fake but most of all because I'm not cool enough for his elitist medieval fantasy town with its knights and whatnot." "But he wouldn't-" "He wouldn't what? I'm not the only one, he voided Bam in a heartbeat to get some stupid jock eagle in a knight helmet because he is a cold-hearted jerk! Like every other mayor who cursed me to this place before and every other mayor I'll have next time I escape. Aidan is nothing but a-oof!" 

	Curlos's rant was cut short as a shovel hit him in the stomach, knocking his breath out of him. Fauna wasn't gardening with her bare hooves after all and her shovel had been leaning against her house until she used it to shut Curlos up. "Don't you talk about him like that, I know you had some bad experiences her but that wasn't his fault Curlos!" Curlos painfully tried to stand up straight while clutching his stomach. "I know you wouldn't get it, being little-miss-tier-1 who rarely sets her dainty little hooves in The Void but he could've stopped you from coming here, I would have been difficult to give away but he had no excuse with you. You should hate him more than anyone but you are just too foolish to-whoa!" This time Curlos dodged the shovel but now Fauna was mad.

	"Ooh my head, what..." Rhonda glanced up to see Fauna yelling angrily while swinging a shovel at a maniacally laughing sheep. "Whatever, I have better places to be..." Rhonda murmured quietly before slipping away.

	"You are nothing but a bitter old psycho! If you think for a moment you're better than the rest of the bullies in The Void then-!" Curlos caught Fauna's shovel with his axe and chuckled quietly. "That's enough, Rhonda has already slunk off to whatever run-down hut she calls home." Fauna once again paused in confusion. "What?" Curlos chuckled once more. "Wailing on a psycho like me will give you a reputation, I don't think anyone will mess with your garden again once word gets out that you can handle yourself against Crazy Curlos." Curlos punctuates his statement with insane laughter as Fauna paused to let his words sink in. "You did this on purpose? You got me mad enough to fight you... To protect me?"

"Don't get me wrong, I still hate Aidan with a passion, and like I said if you tell anyone I helped you I'll deny it, but if you can use your anger without being consumed by it then you'll have no trouble. It isn't easy, I've already been mostly consumed by my own anger but you have something to hold onto, stay sane my friend." Curlos backed away into the shadows, apparently in an attempt to vanish dramatically but his periwinkle scarf stood out. "I can still see you Curlos." Fauna called out with mild exasperation. "No you can't!" Curlos replied as he darted off at a run, eventually vanishing into the dark.



I have wanted to write a Void story for Fauna for a while now and I think it came out better than I planned. Thank you Nanobyte for letting me use your Rhonda, she was perfect for this. Your own story portrayed her as a resentful jerk that hates her old mayor and Curlos could be described in the same way but his attitude turned out different, I couldn't have asked for a better foil for Curlos.

Almost forgot to comment on your latest chapter, it was amazing. Your portrayal of Curlos was perfect, from defending the innocent in his own crazy way to his vanishing into the dark. Couldn't have written him better myself.


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 17, 2014)

When playing this game called pokedraw I found a fast way to draw some simplistic art so I spent roughly fifteen minutes drawing a minimalist group shot of my three favorite Void characters; Curlos, Bella, and Fauna. 


Spoiler: Curlos Crew







The words are taken from the song Zero Visibility by Rise Against, it seems like a song that fits The Void pretty well.

If anyone wants their own Voided Villager drawn in this anthro line art style of mine then I'll do it for free, I could probably do it in five minutes so don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 17, 2014)

I like this idea a lot. a lot of times I'll get old villagers back cuz I miss them or w/e so this can be away for idk a final goodbye? I'm 2 cheesy for this lol bye. I'll probably draw something later tho


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

It is a fun concept to toy with, I'm always happy to see another person join in. I look forward to seeing whatever you may contribute.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 18, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Spoiler: Fauna's Flora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I have to say the same bout how you portrayed Rhonda. The story was an excellent read, and I hope you continue to make more!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 18, 2014)

*Freckles' Void - Chapter 6 - Birds of a Feather*
   I walked back to Village with dull, gray peaches and cherries. They didn't look quite as delicious as the ones in Acadiana...
"Ouch!" I fell backward, my fruits tumbling onto the dusty gray earth of The Void.

   "Ah! I'm so sorry!" A quiet voice said, surprised and embarrassed. A brown duck helped me to my feet. "Ugh, I wish I would watch where I'm going..." The duck rushed to my fruits and gathered them up in a hurry, ignoring whatever she had dropped on the ground. She dropped the heap of food back into my basket and handed it to me. "Sorry about that! I'm always a little...you know..." She pointed at her head and spun her outstretched feather around, laughing nervously. "...out of this world." She bent down and picked up the cluttered contents of what looked like a net. "So, you must be Freckles! I've heard about you, but I was gone during the ceremony." As she picked up the contents of her net, it was clear to me that the items she dropped were fish of some sort. Fish? Weird.

   "Y-yeah, that's me." I stuttered nervously. "I'm Freckles." The brown duck beamed at me. 

   "Well, welcome to the Void!" As she continued scooping up her fish, she stopped abruptly. "Ah! I don't think I've introduced myself. I'm Molly." She rubbed the back of her head awkwardly. "Well, uh, it's nice to meet you. Hey, since I'm bringing this food to Hope village..." She raised her net full of fish slightly. "Do you want to come with me? We can talk more on the way there. You seem much friendlier than all the other animals here in the void." I blushed at the compliment.

   "Sure! You know what they say; birds of a feather stick together!" We both laughed for a while, then Molly stopped, and was calm once more.  

   "Since I know the way, you can follow me! Come on!" She walked towards the thick, dense forest. The trees were huge, much bigger than the ones in Acadiana.

   "Hey, Molly? Do you know what's up with these trees?" I asked, beginning to shiver as I remembered going to gather fruit for the first time.

   "Hm, oh? Oh! Yeah! I wondered that too when I first came. These are trees known as wild trees." I suddenly remembered riding the train to Acadiana many years ago, when I was just a little kid. I remember looking out the window and seeing huge towering trees.  "In towns like my own, the saplings that were imported were...um...I think they were called Miniscule Dwarves. It was to prevent overcrowding and to let in sunlight" She looked back at me. "Well, we best be going! These fish are going to go bad before the villagers of Hope can eat them." We walked a little faster.

   As we walked, I noticed that Molly's face had grown dark.

"...Molly?"

   "Hm?" She snapped her head up, looking surprised.

   "Are...Are you okay?" Her face grew dark once again.

   "It's...it's nothing. Just something that's been bothering me for a while now... but it's...it's silly." She laughed nervously. "I should stop thinking about it." Something was clearly wrong here.

   "You don't seem okay. Is something wrong?" I badgered. I needed to know what was troubling the poor girl. She kept denying that she was bothered at all, and after three or four attempts, I knew it wasn't going to work. We stayed silent for the remainder of the trip.

   "...Well, look, we're here!" We arrived in a clearing, my eyes weren't used to the light. It was as if it was the first time they had ever seen it! Hope wasn't quite as developed as Village, it lacked rough gravel paths, and the huts were rather shabby, and hastily made of reeds and sticks. It wasn't quite as happy as Village either... if you could call Village happy. Many of the villagers were rather tired looking, and appeared agitated. I saw a regal looking cat speaking in rough Animalese to an agitated looking Octopus, who often snapped at her. I saw a rabbit sporting a hat sitting on a rock, and a distraught looking deer holding a shovel.

   "Freckles, stay here." Molly whispered. She then walked forward with her bag of fish, and gave it to a white squirrel, who then went to a pit of blackened rocks, and attempted to start a fire. All of the villagers gathered around, holding gray sticks and branches, some shoving eachother out of the way, and some even hitting and biting to get close to the pit of rocks.

   "The poor things." Molly came jogging back. "They can never find enough food to eat. That's why we have Peacekeepers. You see, there's a lot of villages and settlements in The Void, and Village is one of the bigger and more successful ones. The smaller, struggling villages, like Hope, expect the larger Villages to aid them in times of need. I heard that before Peacekeepers came, there were terrible fights between villages over food... I guess that's why we're called Peacekeepers!"

   Some villagers withdrew from the rock pit to go find sticks to roast their fish, some even taking sticks from huts, outraging their occupants. Soon, after lots of pushing, biting, and harsh words, the villagers sat calmly around the fire, roasting small portions of fish. "Well, it looks like they'll be fine for now. Come on, let's go back to Village."

*Story Notes*
Molly's going to be a very important character in this series. You'll find out more about her later! 


Also, lots of cameos. Lots.​


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 19, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Thanks! I have to say the same bout how you portrayed Rhonda. The story was an excellent read, and I hope you continue to make more!



I'm glad to hear you say that, I'm actually working on a big story about my voided villagers, most of them anyway. I figure on giving a chapter to each villager of mine that found their niche in The Void. I may reuse Fauna and Bam's stories for their chapters but the rest will give new insight on Curlos, Bella, and even Tammy who was the first villager I wrote about for The Void.

I like your latest chapter, I'm not sure who the regal cat is but is that agitated octopus Octavian? I haven't written for him yet but I planned on giving him a chapter in my big story. I never really liked him, didn't even realize he was popular until I sent him to The Void, but I think he'll be fun to write about. Seriously the first time he asked to move he changed his mind when I encouraged it and the second time I thought to try reverse psychology (I was pretty new to the game back then), it drove me nuts. He was the least favorite of all the villagers I ever had but despite the threatening letters I sent and digging pitfalls around his home I wound up with two villager pics of him.

I made a quick minimalist anthropomorphic line-art drawing of him on paint, he was wearing a suit I designed so he looks like a red Slenderman.


Spoiler


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 19, 2014)

This sounds fun, I'll definitely write a story soon. c:​


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 19, 2014)

My first story. Dont worry about me not doing these ' in words like don't, doesn't, its a habit, so ignore it please


Spoiler:  Train Ride to Void



I was going to my Grandmas town called Happiness, and everything seemed normal until this all happened. First my name is Sasha, no I will not tell you my last name, because my mother says that I will get kidnapped and killed if I do, somehow (I don't believe that really.) but I will tell you that I am 13 and a half years old. 

 First off I was on a train heading to Happiness, my Nana's town. The ride was approx. a hour and 30 minutes. It was pretty early like 9:00, because I was gonna be at my Nana's town for a few hours and my mother did not want me on the train at night. Due to the earliness I was jostled off my bed at 7:00 so I could get ready and pack my stuff. So I was asleep with my head on the luggage as a pillow, my caramel colored hair was everywhere. I was in a good dream when that crazy conducted started screeching at me in a weird monkey like voice.. Until I drowsily woke up and he wasn't yelling he was just on the loudspeaker.. That monkey voice though... "Now entering VOID." Now I was confused. I looked around and found a clock, I got on the train at about 9 o clock... Now its 11:00. 2 hours? 

     Now I was heading for a new town I knew NOTHING about. We pulled up at a dead looking town's train station. _What's up with this place_ I asked myself. My only chance was to just play it cool, _Relax! Its just a town... with a few kinks to work out with the gardening! Ill be at Nana's in no time.._ I grabbed my luggage and stepped off the train. The station clock read 12:00Pm but.. it's 9:00! 

   Whatever, I asked the monkey for a train schedule but he did not answer, I got irritated and shook him after I asked like 6 more times. His eyes were glassy and dull. He just smiled creepily.. So I just shrugged it off and guessed he had mental issues. Then I looked at the bulletin board. No trains were coming in here it read in red chalk. "Maybe I could check somewhere else?" I stepped outside. Nobody was outside. There was a crosswalk to a set of stairs next to the train station but nothing else. "Sasha time to get serious..." I muttered to myself "Just find some empty house and sleep in it!" I decided to look for empty homes and just my luck, I found a empty house with only a bed and a working lantern in it. "Hello beauty sleep! I said"



So how does it look?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 19, 2014)

*Freckle's Void - Chapter 7 - Molly's Story*
   Molly and I walked back down the long forest bath which led back to Village. After walking for about five minutes, Molly finally burst out.

   "...Freckles?" She whispered, quietly and mournfully.

   "...Hm? Oh, yeah, Molly?" I was snapped out of my daydream, which was quite a shame. There was plenty of cake, and rainbows, and it was snowing ice cream...

   "...I feel like I can trust you, and you seem like someone I can actually talk to." Her voice was still soft, and I could hear it crack. I was taken aback by these words. What was she talking about?

   "...W-well, uh, if you, um, never need to talk to someone, well...uh, Freckles is here!" I said, hoping I didn't say the wrong thing. Molly didn't look up. She was still clearly bothered by something.

   "...Is it okay if I tell you something?" She asked, now looking at me with glassy, teary eyes. I felt immense pity for her.

   "Sure! I-I'll be here, and I'll listen to what you have to say." She looked down again, and stopped in her tracks. 

   "I...I need to sit down for a while." She walked over to a large rock, and, as I expected, sat down. The rock was dangerously close the the thick, dark forest.

   "...Er...Molly?" I asked nervously. She looked up at me, and seemed to know what was worrying me. She looked back at the forest, and she let out a small giggle.

   "Oh, it's alright. The Lost never come this close to the paths and villages." Lost? "Oh, and The Lost are the animals who have _lost_ their sanity." She told me, as if she had read my mind. "Could you come and sit with me?" I didn't need to reply. I rushed to her side like a good friend, and awaited what she was about to say. "...What I'm about to say is kind of long... y-you can tell me if you don't have the time!" Her eyes filled with tears once more.

   "N-no! Not at all! If you want to talk to me, I'll let you!" I said hastily. I didn't want her to cry again, no sir!

   "...Well..."
--------
-----
---
--
-

   The train rattled across the tracks, and screeched as it came to a halt. "Bye Molly!" Rover waved to me as I stepped onto the platform with my suitcase. Porter and the train driver helped me get my boxes of furniture onto the platform with me, and once my things were unpacked, the train roared to life once more. As it started slowly moving, I could see Rover hanging out of the window, waving to me, only to be pulled back in by a brown pig right before his head hit the walls of the station. I giggled, and began moving my boxes to the house that Tom Nook had built for me.


   I finally moved all of my boxes inside the house, and proceeded to unpack various pieces of furniture. Finally, at the end of day, almost half of my house was put back the way I wanted it to be. I flopped down on my bed, weary, and drifted off into sleep very quickly.

The next day, I got the rest of my things unpacked, and decided to take a walk around town. The grass was soft and lush, and it tickled my feet as I walked.

   "Flex those muscles! You will _never_ become a champ unless you _flex those muscles!!!_"

   "H-hey, look! Am I doin' it right?"

   "You're getting better but it's still _weak!_ Flex! _Flex!_"

   "I'm _trying,_ Rod! Can I go home now? I want to eat some chocolate covered salt popcorn!"

   "You can't eat that fatty muscle-musher unless you _flex!_ _Flex!_ Now do ten push ups! Ten!"

   "_Let me eat my popcorn!_"

   I found myself giggling at the ordeal, then bursting into hysterical laughter, then crying as I laughed my heart out. The two animals stopped and looked at me as if I had two heads. The orange dog crossed his arms, and got pouty, and then the purple mouse found himself laughing along. We both fell into the long, green grass, and laughed, until our faces were red and we were out of breath. The orange dog took this chance to sneak off into his house, presumably to eat snacks.

   "Oh man..." I giggled. "You and that dog were just so... so..." I couldn't finish the sentence, instead I burst into laughter again. The purple mouse laughed along, but not as loudly and heartily.

   "Yeah, I used to got a lot of funny stares before my friends all got used to my awesomeness. Hey, what's your name? I'm Rod!"

   "Oh, me? I'm Molly! Nice to meet you!" We talked about various subjects, such as the weather, coffee, and the time. "Ah! It's almost six! Well, I have to go home to eat dinner! Bye Rod! I hope we can talk again sometime!" I rushed to my house, Rod waving in the distance.

   I found it hard to sleep that night. I wanted to go talk and play with Rod again! He was a really great guy, and I warmed up to him quickly. I finally fell asleep, Rod filling my head.

   Days passed, and our friendship only grew and grew.
We had conversations together all the time, we swam at the beach together, we bought each other gifts, and he even gave me a beautiful rare blue rose.

_Dear Molly,
Mushy stuff is even mushier on Valentines day, so I'll just give this to you early.
-Don't give me cooties!
Rod_

He was truly the greatest friend I had ever had.

   Rod and I were walking past my house talking about different types of cakes, when Pete flew down from the sky, landing awkwardly on his feet. He placed a small pink letter in my mailbox. Upon noticing me, he tipped his hat, and flew back into the sky.

   "One second, Rod! I need to check my mail."

_Dear Molly,
I hope you're having fun living by yourself! It can be lonely, but you can make all new friends too! I hope you have done the latter. I, however, regret to inform you that you'll need to come back home for a while. Your father is still away, and I need to go on a business trip, and your grandmother has fallen ill. I'm terribly sorry that I had to take you away when your new life was just beginning! I promise you that once she has someone to take care of her, you can move back home to all of your friends. I promise.

-Mother_

--
---
-----
--------

   Molly was sobbing uncontrollably into her wings. I gave her a pat on the back.

   "It's okay. Your mother promised you'd see Rod again, and I promise too." I felt a pang of guilt at saying this. We might not even make it out of The Void. _But we can._ I convinced myself firmly.
"One day, you and me will make it back to our homes. I promise." Molly lifted up her tear stained face.

   "Y-you really... you r-really-y think s-s-so?" She said, in between hiccups.

   "Yeah." I nodded firmly, with a reassuring smile on my face. "First, let's go back to Village and get some rest."


*Story Notes*
Freckles should realize this, and maybe even Molly should realize this. Do you realize this? If you realize it, you'll know what I'm talking about.

Also, I ship Rod and Molly.
Don't ask. :3

And finally, this story is going to get intense and exciting real soon. Stay tuned!​


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 20, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> My first story. Dont worry about me not doing these ' in words like don't, doesn't, its a habit, so ignore it please
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Train Ride to Void
> ...


I like it, there are a few grammar errors here and there; you need an apostrophe for Grandmas town unless it is a town specifically filled with lots of grandmas and unless VOID is an acronym then it doesn't need to be in all caps, if you want to put emphasis on how ominous it is I'd recommend using italics like _Void_ or perhaps bold if that suits you better. I look forward to seeing where you go with this Cuteluka.

---

Nanobyte, I like your latest chapter, I look forward to your next part as well.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 20, 2014)

*Freckles' Void - Chapter 7.5 - Cray cray*
    I couldn't sleep all night! There weren't any clocks in this clockless place, but I guessed it was in the very early morning. All of my friends wouldn't be up right now! I wondered if Molly was as restless as I was. It had been a very hard day for her, and for all I know, she may of cried herself to sleep. I turned my head to check if Curt was still asleep. Indeed he was! He was motionless in a sprawl on the floor, his blanket had been kicked onto Phoebe, who was also sleeping soundly. I silently lifted myself off of my mat, and slowly walked outside. I took a careful look at the sky. _About two hours._

   I walked to the center of the village, where baskets of fruit and nets of fish lay, neatly organized into a circle inside the ring of pebbles. Using a large bag I had made while I was recovering from the fight with Rhonda, I placed about half of the food into the bag, most of it fruit. Fish were my friends, but I guess that in The Void, you can't be picky. I peeked into all of the huts that Molly could possibly be sleeping in, and then I found her. She was laying in a mess on the floor, her eyes bloodshot. Her blanket had multiple damp spots, presumably from her tears. She was staring blankly at the ceiling, until she saw me.

   "F-" I held up my wing, and put my other to my mouth. She nodded, and quietly got out of her makeshift bed. I gestured for her to follow me, and we went down the forest path we had used to get to Hope. _An hour and thirty minutes left._

   "Freckles? What on _earth_ are you _doing?!_" She asked quietly, but harsher than usual.

   "Something insane." I told her flatly, crossing my arms and not looking at her.

   "Tell me what." She said, worriedly and grumpily.

   "...Hey, I just met you, and this is crazy, but I wanna go home, so lets go to the mountains.​


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 21, 2014)

I can tell this is gonna be good, another great chapter Nanobyte. 

By the way I tried to send you a private message and apparently you have too many stored and need to clear some out. I didn't even know that was a thing. What is the limit anyway? I'm worried I might have missed a message because I was expecting one. Is there an alert that tells you when you have too many? Anyway I'm gonna just post the message here because half of it is void-related anyway.
---
Is it cool if I use Alli for a couple chapters of my Void story? For a while I've been wanting an alligator who had completely lost it as an antagonist, before I actually have had a vague creature who can't quite be made out in the dark but is implied to be a gator and Alli fits perfectly. I know you've been fine with me using Rhonda but I just want to double check before settling on anything.

By the way I looked at the wishlist you have on your profile and I think I can help you out with a lot of that stuff, I'm a bit of a hoarder (in video games at least) so I have a surplus of ores and hybrids and other things so if you want to take them off my hands that would be cool. You don't have to pay for them, I just need to clean up a bit. I can also order about 27 of the things on your list like the sleek set and stuff but it could take a few days for all of it to come through the mail.


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 21, 2014)

I love your story, Nanobyte. I can't wait for more chapters! o3o

Daisy was voided today, I'm thinking I'll give her a story.​


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 22, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> I can tell this is gonna be good, another great chapter Nanobyte.
> 
> By the way I tried to send you a private message and apparently you have too many stored and need to clear some out. I didn't even know that was a thing. What is the limit anyway? I'm worried I might have missed a message because I was expecting one. Is there an alert that tells you when you have too many? Anyway I'm gonna just post the message here because half of it is void-related anyway.
> ---
> ...



Oh, thank you very much! ^v^ 

I'll clear out my PM, and I'd gladly let you use any of my characters! I also recently got two entire sleek sets so I'm good on that, hehe, thank you very much! I'll definitely make more stories. They're super fun for me to write!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlooBelle said:


> I love your story, Nanobyte. I can't wait for more chapters! o3o
> ​



Thank you so much! I'm really glad you and Cain like it!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 23, 2014)

*Freckles' Void - Chapter 8 - Let's Go*
   Molly was silent as she stared at me, awestruck. She then looked down, scuffing her foot against the dirt.  We stayed silent for a while, and then she finally spoke.

   "We have to head down the Deep Forest path. Let's go." She looked up with a terrified smile. I smiled back at her.

   "Lead the way."

-----
----
---
--
-

   She led me to the clearing where I had first went to gather fruit. I looked at the all-too familiar line of dirt and sticks, and saw a worn path leading into the dark depths of the forest. I looked back up at the sky. _About an hour left. We need to move._ The bag of food was very heavy on my shoulders, and they began to ache.

   "H-hey Molly? Why aren't we going in...?" I glanced at her, and saw her sharpening sticks with a rock, with a focused look on her face.

   "Always be prepared." She said, not looking at me. She tossed a sharpened stick to me, which I caught just before it poked me in the forehead. "Well, let's go home!" She hesitated, then stepped over the line. She let out her breath, which she had been holding in moments before. I stepped over the line without a care. We were armed and ready.

   "M-" She quickly put her wing to my mouth. I nodded slowly, and we walked slowly and quietly. We walked for a while, and as we went, it got darker and darker. Soon enough, every noise seemed menacing, made it seem like something was waiting to pounce...

*"YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"*

   "HOLY SWEET C-COOOWWSSSS!" I jumped at least five feet into the air, and Molly looked equally scared, then extremely annoyed as the brown sheep from before jumped from a tree. "So it's you again?" I snorted, raising an eyebrow. "You've got a problem with trees and being a complete maniac."

"And _you_ have a problem with crossing that line. Oh, also, I'm not you, I'm Curlos. Say it with me. Currrrr-Lose." He said, with fake hurt in his voice.

   "Alright, _Currrr-Lose._ You have a problem with trees and being a complete maniac." I rolled my eyes. He furrowed his brow.

"I saved you from the blue lizard. You owed me one anyways." He snorted.

   "Well, now we're even, then." I said flatly, checking in case there were any insane animals coming.

"Not quite." He waggled his eyebrows, and stuck out his tounge. "I saved your butt _twice._ You still owe me one more."

   "You didn't save my butt, you just gave me a warning"

   "Will you two  _shut up?!_" Me and Curlos quit bickering, and turned to stare at Molly. She was looking extremely irritated. "Curlos, you go away into whatever tree you came from. And _you...!_" She pointed at me. "...are coming with me. You have no time to argue with him. Curlos, I said _get out."_ He raised his hooves. 

_"Geeeeeee,_ you're harsh, Molly." Molly gave him a frustrated look. He rolled his eyes, and climbed back up a tree. He mostly disappeared into the tree, however flecks of blue could still be seen in gaps between the leaves.

   "Let's go." She grabbed my wing, and trudged father across the path. "I can't _believe_ you would associate yourself with that sheep. He claims to protect everyone here, when in reality, he makes things harder." I pulled myself away from her.

   "He saved my life." I glared at her. She glared right back.

   "Only because you were careless enough to cross the line." She retorted. My heart skipped a beat. She was just like everyone else, too cold to care.

   "You only hate him because you're like everyone else. You hate him because you're jealous that you can't be a better person. His sanity is long gone, and yet, he will help people, even if it seems insane and erratic. He is a genuinely good person, unlike you." Molly stared blankly at me, not speaking. "I can go the rest of the way myself. Go back to Village." I walked into the dark forest, I then stopped in my tracks when I heard footsteps. Molly was drawing nearer.

  "Freckles, I-"

   "Didn't you hear me? _Go back to village._" I growled at her. I continued walking, but this time, Molly did not follow me. Rather, she turned around and ran as fast as she could back to Village. 

*Story notes*
girl drama is like a mini world war i tell you
girls be vicious​


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

That was very cool, Freckles's little speech is quite dramatic. Your writing of Curlos made me laugh, especially his exit with the flecks of blue still visible in the trees, that scarf will be the death of him.


----------



## Rococo (Nov 23, 2014)

Y'know, I'm tempted to start writing about my recently voided human, Luna. I could probably work in some political scandal, or something. Anyway, is there anywhere I can look on this thread for the "official" canon of the Void? Just so I can be as accurate as possible.


----------



## Mango (Nov 23, 2014)

[SPOILER="i guess its a wip but i do not give permission to republish anywhere]

Have you heard stories of "The Void"?
The place that all unwanted villagers go.
Some say they go there to be loved. 
Others say they rule their own town.
But you will meet the people -- 
The ones with the true stories.​
The void has been running for years. 13, to be exact.
13 years of feeling unwanted.
Sometimes, a lucky villager gets taken out of The Void.
It may sound easy. Because they left their old town the normal way, right?

Wrong. 

Getting to The Void is a painful process. 
At 5:55 am ; When there are no animals awake, Isabelle is checking up on her brother, and the mayor is asleep, the villagers house sinks down a bit.
It sinks down more and more every second, until 6:00 am.

Once the clock strikes 6:00 AM, 
The normal villagers wake up.
Isabelle sets up the mayors desk.
The mayor may stir.
Kapp'n docks his boat.
Brewster changes his daily special.

You would think one would notice.
They do. Believe it. They really do.
But you can't interrupt it. If you do, you go with the villager.

The Void is just an abyss of everything.

The path you destroyed? 
It's in the void.
The present that got lost in your river?
It's in the void.
The fish you re-released? 
It's in the void.

The villagers who moved in on your path? The ugly one, who you hate so much?

Do you know his story? 
Did you give him a chance?

You didn't. That's why I'll tell you this wonderful villagers story.

[/spoiler]

eh its a wip


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 23, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> That was very cool, Freckles's little speech is quite dramatic. Your writing of Curlos made me laugh, especially his exit with the flecks of blue still visible in the trees, that scarf will be the death of him.



Thanks! I'm glad that you like it, as always. Thank you for the compliments! ^v^


----------



## Mango (Nov 23, 2014)

im making it a whole series
so uh
heres the linkie


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Rococo said:


> Y'know, I'm tempted to start writing about my recently voided human, Luna. I could probably work in some political scandal, or something. Anyway, is there anywhere I can look on this thread for the "official" canon of the Void? Just so I can be as accurate as possible.



Originally there was supposed to be a canon contest to make some decisions about The Void but I guess the contest got cancelled due to lack of entries or something. Nothing was really stated but I was the only one who entered and the deadline passed without anything said about it. It's ok to go outside canon anyway, any plans for canon was just to be a general guide but you can pretty much interpret The Void however you want. If you want extra info about it I can probably answer questions, I've been here since page six and I've read every post on here so I have a pretty good idea how The Void works based on the things said and my own questions asked. Actually I had a pretty cool idea about the voided villagers that appear in the marketplace if its relevant to your story, a lot of people including the person who made the thread liked so if you want to check that out and use it then go ahead, there are a couple posts on page 6 about it.

Here's a few general "rules" to the canon that I picked up over time, you don't have to follow them but can if you need a quick guide.
1. 'The Void' is capitalized like a town/country/ect. would be.
2. All deleted things go to The Void, not just villagers but things like trampled flowers, demolished public works projects, deleted human characters, anything you toss into a garbage can or pay a fine to retail to get rid of.
3. Have fun, don't worry too much about rules and just tell your story however you want; drawings, stories, interpretive dance, ect. and if anything clashes then just call it a parallel universe. Multiverses are always fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> [SPOILER="i guess its a wip but i do not give permission to republish anywhere]
> 
> Have you heard stories of "The Void"?
> The place that all unwanted villagers go.
> ...



That was quite cool Mango, reminds me of a prologue I wrote for my own big Void story that leads in with an ominous explanation of The Void by a character about to share some stories of various villagers. I'm waiting until I'm done with the whole thing to post though but your intro is very cool, I look forward to seeing where you go with this.


----------



## Mango (Nov 23, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> That was quite cool Mango, reminds me of a prologue I wrote for my own big Void story that leads in with an ominous explanation of The Void by a character about to share some stories of various villagers. I'm waiting until I'm done with the whole thing to post though but your intro is very cool, I look forward to seeing where you go with this.



 thank you aha, im going to make more chapters of ao3, but on btb i'll just make his experience in the void as it seems better that way =)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: p2



You might be wondering, "How wonderful could a villager be if he was in the void?"

He put up with it.  He watered the flowers that were wilted, trampled, or over watered. He befriended all of the unloved villagers, telling them how much they meant to someone, and that if they tried enough, they would find their town!

This villager, a "crazy, scary, clown sheep", had a name.
His name was Pietro.

Pietro was one of the most kind, gentleman like people there were, despite being in The Void.



i'm going to finish it after my brothers are done survivor series


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Say, does anyone have voided villagers I can use as background characters? I just need one or two to be part of a group hanging around a campfire who gets attacked by a group of small bandits led by Broccolo and take the opportunity to run off when Bruce fights off the bandits. If anyone has a villager they'd enjoy seeing cameo in a story and doesn't mind the indignity of them running from a lazy tier 5 mouse villager then they get the role.

Oh, I thought of something else, if someone has a villager who could be part of Broccolo's gang that would be even better. A while back I had permission from someone to use their Peanut as an antagonist so I wound up making a group of Void villains who's most notable feature is their small size. Anybody have some small but evil voided villagers I can use?


----------



## Rococo (Nov 24, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Say, does anyone have voided villagers I can use as background characters? I just need one or two to be part of a group hanging around a campfire who gets attacked by a group of small bandits led by Broccolo and take the opportunity to run off when Bruce fights off the bandits. If anyone has a villager they'd enjoy seeing cameo in a story and doesn't mind the indignity of them running from a lazy tier 5 mouse villager then they get the role.
> 
> Oh, I thought of something else, if someone has a villager who could be part of Broccolo's gang that would be even better. A while back I had permission from someone to use their Peanut as an antagonist so I wound up making a group of Void villains who's most notable feature is their small size. Anybody have some small but evil voided villagers I can use?



Use my Hippeaux as the coward. Always hated that ugly jerk.


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 25, 2014)

Rococo said:


> Use my Hippeaux as the coward. Always hated that ugly jerk.



Thank you very much, I have given him the coveted role of 'yellow hippo who holds his friend in front of him as a shield.' Does anyone else have a voided villager who could cameo? Preferably one to fill the role of unwilling shield for Hippeaux?


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm gonna post the prologue to my big story, but if anyone has a voided villager they'd like to have cameo there's still time.



Spoiler: Prologue: Lila's Lament



There is a place of darkness in your game, yes, your game. That is why you're here isn't it? You have a copy of Animal Crossing and you come here to talk to others who share in your interests, if you don't have the game then you really must be pathetic, going to the trouble of making an account for a website designed for discussing a game you don't own but... Oh? You do have it? Then be silent so I can share with you my tale of woe you fool. It isn't my woe I'm telling you about, I rarely partake in something as useless as emotions. I'm just a program, a mere puppet to be used by a dark entity to draw in slightly more complex puppets than myself. Their complexity doesn't make them better than me, it just means they have more feelings, and more to lose than I'll ever have.

You know them, these lost, forsaken puppets. You may consider them friends at times but you only deceive yourself, you are the one pulling their strings after all. You buy them, sell them, you bend the reality of their world to control where they live, you change their home or refuse to let them change it themselves for some preconceived notion that their originality makes them valuable like a comic book sealed in plastic so it's pages may never see the light of day, you rule over them with an iron fist and if they have no use then you send them into the very place of darkness that I spoke of before. If you're too thick to put two and two together I'll just say it, the puppets I speak of are your villagers, and the dark place is what many like yourself call, (pause for dramatic effect), _The Void_... As if that wasn't readily apparent by the title.

I go by the name Lila, it has no particular importance but you may hear it again. I am, after all, an agent of The Void and there are more than a fair few villagers who figured out it was me that brought them down into this dark place. They hate me for it of course, and I don't blame them. Very few actually enjoy it here, but I don't make the decision to bring them here and at the end of it all I'm stuck here with them, condemned to the same fate, but with fewer friends.

Yes, I said fewer friends. Do not be confused, I said I rarely partake in emotions, rarely does not mean never. I have a friend here, or perhaps had would be a better word. He is starting to learn of what I am, and even though he chose to be here himself, he sees how others suffer. As his understanding of this place grows he becomes distant from me because he knows I'm part of it... I should be distant too, I'm letting my feelings get the better of me. 

I'm a being of chaotic evil, an agent who's only purpose is to come to the normal world and take away life so that The Void may thrive. When something is destroyed it goes to The Void, every tree chopped down, every flower trampled, every public works project demolished, even the garbage you toss into a trashcan. This story is not to tell you about the trees, it isn't even to tell you about myself, this is a story about the individual villagers who not only survive here in this desolate place, but live. Well, I'd better go, I'm starting to talk in cliches. You take care of your villagers, if I'm wrong and you truly consider them friends then make sure they wind up in a good home, there are people out there who will take a low tier villager. If you care about your villager then put out the moderate effort it takes to find these people, otherwise they can end up like these sorry fools.



The prologue and epilogue chapters will be in first person from the perspective of my own characters but the main chapters will be third person accounts of my various voided villagers so you won't be seeing much of Lila. I'll be posting a chapter every day.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 27, 2014)

*Freckle's Void - Intermission - thernksgervin' in verd*
   The Harvest Festival is a time of joy, and a time to be thankful for everything you have. We have feasts, and we cook up food for everyone. In The Void, we try our best to recreate it. Food is scarce here, so a feast to us is a decent meal to someone in the overworld. I've gotten used to how things are run here. We've done our best to bring back memories of the good times, when nobody was insane, and nobody went missing, and nobody was killed.

   "Oi, Molly!" Phoebe and Curt were waving at me from a distance away. I ignored them, still too frustrated at Freckles. It had been at least a day since we split up. _She's probably dead or worse by now._ I snorted at the thought of Freckles sitting in a tree wearing a blue scarf while laughing maniacally. I went to my hut to eat my food in peace. _...She was probably just stressed._ I thought. However, I still couldn't shake the thought of her speech. _...Maybe she was right._ I pushed my food to the side, no longer hungry. I resisted the urge to curl up in bed, however, and decided to take a stroll on the forest. A nice long stroll in the deep forest. _What is wrong with you, subconsious?!_ I plunged myself onto the bed, appalled that I had even thought of doing so. _I wonder what Phoebe tastes like._ I nearly screamed at this thought. Where were these thoughts coming from?! Before I knew it, I was at my feet.

_"My mental state isn't doing very well... I need to leave._ This time, I obeyed this thought. I finished my food out of pity for the gatherers working overtime, and ran into the deep forest. _I need to go as deep as I can. I won't hurt them._ I ran for a while, surprised that I wasn't already out of breath. I looked all around, and saw only darkness. I spotted a small cave, and rushed into it. _I hope Freckles is alright._ I exhaled quietly, careful to not attract any insane animals. I sat down in a dark corner of the cave. _I hope she'll be victorious against those monsters._ I curled into a ball, closing my eyes, as insane thoughts rushed through my mind, making various parts of me twitch.

   "Thank you, Freckles." I closed my eyes, and let the last bit of me go.

*Story Notes*
Happy Thanksgiving! I couldn't really think of a chapter that would have a thanksgiving-y feel focusing on Freckles, so why not Molly? I figured she wouldn't come rushing back to Freckles, so I decided to make her go crazy. 'Tis a cruel fate!

i hope i murdered your feels​


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice chapter Nanobyte, my feels are very murdered right now. 

Anyway, here is the next part to my void story, enjoy.



Spoiler: Chapter 1: Tammy's Turf



_So much for finding turf wars, even the grass in this place is dead as dust._ Tammy blew her dirty-blond bangs our of her face with a huff as she walked through this wasteland. A small yellow bear walking alone though a forest of dried flowers and dead trees. Every few minutes a growling noise emits from somewhere, but the whole place seems to echo and the source of the growls is difficult to pinpoint. The best Tammy can do is glare in in whatever direction and hope it's aimed at whoever's doing that.

_Never had to deal with this back in Crystal, mayor Aidan may have been an oddball at times and pretend to be threatening but he wouldn't actually hurt anyone, he toned it down once you got annoyed about it._ Tammy sighed, she considered herself pretty tough but this place was wearing on her nerves, and she was getting fed up with that constant growling. 

"Hey, knock it off! You think your tough? How about you come out and face me!" Tammy picked up a rock from the ground and threw it to her right, where she thought the growling was coming from. Tammy panted a few times from the adrenalin for a few seconds when she noticed a bright blue in her peripheral vision. Slowly turning to look all the way behind her she realized she may have been slightly off in her assumption that the growling was coming from her right, turns out the alligator making that noise was behind her.

Tammy swallowed hard, her throat suddenly feeling very dry. Trying not to lose her confidence Tammy tryed to stand up straight and glare at the creature. _I can knock this creep down a peg with my own tough attitude no problem._ "H-hey, so you're the big tough beast who skulks around growling at peeps, you must think you're real tough." _Well that came out a bit shakier than it sounded in my head but hopefully this lady gets the message that Tammy is not to be messed with!_

_Well that didn't go as planned._ Tammy thought to herself. After the large blue alligator proved to be unphased by Tammy's bravado a bit of a chase ensued. _Who chased who you ask? None of your business, but uh... I may have somehow wound up stuck in a tree during this chase and the gator is pacing below. I totally didn't climb up here in a panic to escape a giant monster if that's what you're implying... I totally wasn't scared... Shut up..._

After what seemed like hours a loud rumbling sound echoed through the forest. The gator perked up at the sudden noise and decided to wander off in the direction of the noise. _Finally, thought she would never leave._ Tammy took the opportunity to climb down the tree and made her escape. _It seems being tough isn't really working out for me so well here... But what else can I do?_ Suddenly a rustling noise emerged from the direction the creature vanished to. _Damn, I thought the coast was clear, I'm not gonna last a day like this._ Tammy braced herself but it wasn't the gator who came out, it was an injured dog.

"Whoa, you ok there buddy?" Tammy asked, she was still a bit wary but this guy didn't look like he was up for a fight even if he wanted to. "Yeah, I'm fine, just got a bit messed up trying to climb out of here but the cliffs surrounding the place aren't too sturdy." Another rumbling noise in the distance seems to prove his point. Tammy pulls out some medicine. "Here, I never go anywhere without some medicine for emergencies but it looks like you could use it more than me." The dog gracefully takes it. "Thank you, by the way, my name's Mac, what's yours?" Tammy relaxed a bit. "Tammy" Mac stood up, wincing a bit as he grabbed his injured leg. "Well Tammy, the village I've been staying with isn't too far from here and it isn't too safe to be by yourself here. Wanna come with me?" Tammy glanced back in the direction the gator ran to. "Yeah, I would, thanks." She took Mac's arm over her shoulder, and helped him get out of the woods.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Nice chapter Nanobyte, my feels are very murdered right now.
> 
> Anyway, here is the next part to my void story, enjoy.
> 
> ...



mission accomplished bwaha
I really liked this story! It put some life and likability into a bear not a lot of people like. I'm excited for the next one!


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> mission accomplished bwaha
> I really liked this story! It put some life and likability into a bear not a lot of people like. I'm excited for the next one!



I know exactly what you mean, The Void has a way of making you like characters you barely think twice about. I wrote a lot of chapters for characters I flat-out hated when I had them and didn't plan on even writing chapters for them but wound up having a lot of fun anyway. It does tend to be the reason they get voided, their lack of popularity, but there's also an advantage of not having multiple interpretations of Curlos to argue about because few actually care enough to have interpretations of him. I once edited a short thing I had wrote because my voided O'Hare had an insignificant role that could be easily swapped out and someone else had a different interpretation of their voided O'Hare so I changed the character to Bruce just to be nice.

It actually allows some unexpected depth to my main human character, he was nice to villagers that I didn't like and so I wound up with pictures for most of my voided, like Curlos. I never really liked having Curlos but Aidan was nice to him and I wound up with his villager pic when he moved out. So despite certain quirks that you may see later in my story and Curlos's resentment of him, Aidan winds up being a kind, non-judgmental person who genuinely cares about who the villagers are on the inside rather than their perceived unpopularity or ugliness.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

Spoiler: For the Canon Contest



*The Void*
   There is a place that is beyond all wisdom and knowledge of any of us. It is unreachable. You cannot ride a train there, nor can you send a letter to a dear friend, and yet, many have gone there. Too many to count.

They call it The Void.

It is a shelter for those who have nowhere to go, and it is a cruel, harsh cage that racks and batters your mind until you become a monster. The animals there work hard, and try their best to help each other, and they are also monsters, and empty, soulless beings.

   It is a place where anything and everything can be, and nothing can ever be.

You can take a walk in the thick, colorless forests, with trees that touch the sky, or you can settle in a village, and fight to survive and make it home, but you will never make it home.

And yet, you will.

Travel into the deepest parts of the forest, where darkness takes hold. Climb the mountains, where the wind grows harsh, and the dangers are everywhere.

And make it home.​


holy crap this was fun to write

EDIT - oh
this ended already
...ok


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Spoiler: For the Canon Contest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the deadline for that kinda came and went without a word even being said about it. It's too bad because I had submitted a couple entries but I guess since I was the only one who entered it didn't make much of a difference. I actually donated some stuff to be used as rewards or sold off for prize money for the void contests but nothing really came from that. Maybe I need to message the person about that now that the forum is picking up pace again, I made my donation of ice sets and other things back in June before I took a hiatus and the forum stopped entirely when I left but now that things are a bit more active perhaps we can try again.

That little thing you wrote is cool though, I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 29, 2014)

Here is my next chapter of my big void story from the perspective of the fairly unpopular Bella, but popularity aside she is one of my favorite characters to write about so I hope you give her a chance and enjoy.



Spoiler: Chapter 2: Bella's Blues



A small white mouse hid in the shadows as she watched a dog attempt to climb the jagged cliffs surrounding The Void. _This one might actually make it for a cha-_ Her thoughts were cut off as the dog set his first paw at the top and let out a premature cry of victory. "Woo Woof!" echoed through the mountains and the ground beneath his hind legs crumbled. Bella retreated to a safe distance as rocks and boulders fell and waited for the rumbling to stop. After the avalanche subsided she approached to see the dog limp away with his tail between his legs. 

_He was pretty lucky, not everyone can walk away from something like that._ Bella sighed, it seems like the only way of escaping this forsaken place was over unstable cliffs that avalanche at the slightest disturbance and very few succeeded. Staying in The Void was difficult to survive and escape was even more difficult to survive. For a tiny little mouse like Bella the best she could do is carry around her old custom metal guitar and play songs in exchange for shelter. _Songs may not seem valuable in a violent chaos-filled wasteland but having some form of entertainment helps keep everyone sane._

Suddenly a growl emits from behind Bella, she doesn't even turn to look at it before taking off like a bolt. _Stupid, stupid! How could I have been so careless getting lost in thought out in the open like this?Of course something would have been attracted by that huge avalanche, probably hoping to find easy prey!_ Bella suddenly trips over a fallen rock, she manages to turn enough to avoid landing on her guitar, she looks up to find a fierce-looking alligator standing over her. _Damn, seems like I am easy prey._

Bella scoots back in a desperate attempt to put some distance between herself and the gator but her back hits the cliff wall. Bella looks up at the cliff and a light bulb goes off in her head. Bella rises to her feet and glares at the monster with the meanest glare she can muster, the monster merely laughs menacingly in response to the tiny mouse's attempt to look threatening. With a smirk Bella raises her paw in the air and brings it down to strike a loud chord on her guitar.

The gator looks confused for a moment until a rumbling noise draws her attention upwards towards the cliff, her pupils shrink in fear as an avalanche forms. Bella's small size lets her evade the falling rocks with ease and she makes it to a safe distance while the alligator is not so lucky. After the dust subsides Bella glances back to see the creature limping away. Bella chuckles quietly to herself. "See ya later alligator..." is all she says in a quiet tone, before slinging her guitar over her shoulder, and walking away into the dark.


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm posting a chapter for Octavian, I don't really like this chapter and I think it's the weakest in my little story but that may just be because I hate him. Octavian is a pretty popular villager but I never really saw the appeal in octopus villagers and I consider him the 2nd worst villager I ever had but I put effort into this anyway and I hope you enjoy.



Spoiler: Chapter 3: Octavian's Obstacle



Octavian was pretty happy in Crystal, or at least as happy as a cranky villager can be anyway. It was partly because of that odd mayor who seemed to actually dislike the red octopus. Octavian had been many places, he was often a pretty popular guy but this mayor didn't care. Aidan was always sending these hilariously threatening messages and digging pitfalls around Octavian's house, even catching an octopus while diving and giving it to Octavian all ominously. It seems like everyone else was all 'Oh Octavian, you're the male equivalent of a waifu' or some such nonsense, it was nice to have a rival for a change. 

Octavian remembered the first day he moved in. As he unpacked his boxes a mysterious figure with a hockey mask, an axe, and a black shirt with red splatters appeared in the doorway. "Your house is right in front of my house..." The strange kid had said to Octavian in an ominous tone. That was the first time Octavian had met mayor Aidan.

The mayor was always a bit odd, when he first moved to town his home looked like a wreck. He kept things like cow skulls, creepy skeletons, and pretty much anything ominous-looking strewn about casually. Eventually he apparently got bored of that and started being a bit more genuine in his efforts to run the town and make friends. He still maintained his rivalry with Octavian though.

The first time Octavian asked to move Aidan seemed way too happy so of course Octavian had to stay. The next time Octavian asked Aidan tried reverse psychology, but ol' Octy was too sharp for that and stayed anyway. _Hah! The kid was practically pulling his hair out in frustration, like he could get rid of me that easy._ Eventually Octavian's moving day came, and he wound up in The Void. It's not a place he wound up in very often but it was nothing he couldn't handle.

Octavian straightened out his suit as best he could, it was starting to look a bit worn and should probably be replaced but it was something Aidan made at the Able Sister's place and Octavian liked it. The grey suit actually made decent camouflage compared to most of the random outfits everyone in The Void was wearing. _Seriously what is up with that sheep and his bright blue scarf? The sucker is practically inviting every nut-job in a hundred mile radius to dinner._ 

Octavian heard a rustling from behind him. He turned and raised six of his eight tentacles to try to look big and threatening. A small pink squirrel jumps out, "Fool! Surrender your supplies to me or face the terrible fury of..." The squirrel's rant slows to a halt as she looks up at Octavian. "Oh my god it's Slenderman! Retreat!" The squirrel darts away into the shadows. Octavian laughs in amusement before pausing, "What's a Slenderman?"


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 1, 2014)

I wasn't initially planning to do a chapter for Broccolo but I'm glad I did, this wound up being one of my favorite chapters outside of the Curlos two-parter that comes later, hope you enjoy.



Spoiler: Chapter 4: Broccolo's Brawl



"Leave me alone!" A small mouse cried out to the teeth snapping at him from just inches away. Broccolo was in a small cave, more of a crevace really but it was enough for him to fit through, unfortunately it was also big enough for this big blue alligator to fit her head and one arm into as well, and she was inching a bit closer with every minute.

_I shouldn't even be here, I should be in the town of Crystal, I thought me and the mayor were like brothers but he's probably sleeping soundly while I cower in a hole._ Broccolo let out an alarmed squeak at a particularly close bite, his blue fur slightly shorter than it was a moment ago. _I thought I had friends here too, but nobody wants a small lazy villager on their team when survival is at stake because they think I can't pull my own weight. I'm a mouse, how much weight is that to pull?_ 

Broccolo's eyes glow yellow, he knows it isn't good to be consumed by hate but what else is there for him at this point? Being consumed by fear? Being consumed by this alligator? _Hate it is then._ "Yaaah!" Broccolo lets out the loudest shout he can muster, startling her enough to pause for a moment, but a moment is all Broccolo needs. The blue mouse tackles the gator's head and she stumbles back out of the hole, Broccolo clinging to her head as he wails on her with his tiny fists in an almost comical manner.

Unfortunately the gator is not terribly perturbed by the tiny mouse's fists of fury and pries him off her head with ease. Broccolo stares into the piercing gaze of the annoyed alligator who holds him at arms length, and spits in her eye.

The monster roars in pure rage, before snapping her jaws around Broccolo. _I don't know what else I thought would happen there, but I can work with this! I bet I can do more damage from in here._ Broccolo grabbed the tongue and braced his foot against the back of the gator's throat to keep from sliding down any further. She thrashed her tongue from side to side to try to push the stubborn mouse towards her teeth but he twisted about and pushed away at every turn. After a couple minutes they both started to feel woozy from lack of oxygen and her throat spasmed as she tried to cough out Broccolo to no avail, before collapsing on the ground.

After a few more seconds her mouth opened as Broccolo pushed his way out, covered in slime and every breath of air he gasped burned in his lungs but he was alive, more alive than he'd ever felt in his entire life. The alligator wheezes as she starts to breath again, but remains unconscious. Broccolo starts to laugh, softly at first before building into a maniacal cackle, "Can't pull my weight huh? How's this for pulling my weight hah!? Eat it!" 

Suddenly some nearby bushes rustle and a pink squirrel emerges, her eyes wide as she sees Broccolo standing over the large beast triumphantly. "Did you... win a fight against Alli?" Broccolo nods, wiping a bit of saliva off his brow. "Yeah, what about it?" _I bet I look really cool right now._

The squirrel grins at him. "Impressive, the name's Peanut. How would you like to join my gang? The Tiny Terrorists could use a man like you to help us show everyone that us little guys can do some major damage too." Broccolo smirks, "Count me in."


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 2, 2014)

This is part 1 of my Curlos two-parter, it's my favorite part of the story and it provides a little back-story to the mad sheep that I enjoy writing about so much.



Spoiler: Chapter 5: Rory's Ruination Part 1



"Your day of salvation is at hand! Repent, or be condemned to...The Void." Curlos's ears perk up at those words, he turns his attention to the new villager making a scene in the town square. It's a sunny day in Crystal but those words send a chill down Curlos's spine and he cautiously approaches the stranger. The new guy is a red-haired lion with a curly mustache, subtle beard, and a nice-looking periwinkle shirt. "Hello there, I haven't seen you around before. I'm Curlos, what's your name?" The lion grinned widely, "I'm Rory, pleasure to meet ya Curly!"

Curlos winced at the butchering of his name. "_Curlos_, so what were you saying about... The Void?" Rory smirked. "You seem like a man who knows what it is! Can't imagine why a cool guy like you would be familiar with it, I bet people are all over you." Curlos rolled his eyes, "Nah, tier 1 villagers are too mainstream, I'm hanging in tier 5 with the _cool_ villagers." The brown sheep deadpans.

Rory chuckles, "I certainly understand, I'm a tier 5 myself. But what if I told you that I could keep you out of that unholy place?" Curlos snorted in derision. "Then I'd call you a liar, I've done everything I could to stay out, I've even changed my entire personality to stay out but nothing ever works. But I caught a break, this mayor likes me just fine!" Curlos started walking away. "Fair enough, but if you change your mind then come find me!" Curlos glanced back and rolled his eyes again before starting to stroll away once more, but bumped into someone. Curlos looked startled at the sudden appearance of the mayor of Crystal, who was glaring at Curlos.

"Hey Aidan." Curlos said sheepishly. "Don't 'Hey Aidan' me Curlos, do you see this?" Aidan said, holding up a wistful painting Curlos sold him earlier. "The scarf on her head is supposed to be blue Curlos, blue! What color is this?" Curlos gulped nervously. "You're on thin ice Curlos, watch it." Aidan stormed off in a huff.

The next day Curlos was out about town when he saw something that racked his nerves. Aidan was sitting on a metal bench, talking to a strange girl that rarely spoke to anyone, but the rumors surrounding her were more than enough to make the gold-horned ram shake, not to mention the few that did talk to her moved away shortly after. Curlos hid behind a nearby tree and eavesdropped on the conversation. "Rory is becoming a problem, could you get him to move out Lila?" The girl nodded, "Not a problem, he'll be gone in about a week." Aidan sighed. "Can't you make it any sooner? He's driving me nuts." Aidan moaned. "Just be patient, you'll never see him again after that." Lila got up from the bench and walked away in Curlos's direction. In a panic he climbed up the tree and hid in the leaves.

After a few minutes Curlos peeked out to find Aidan glaring at him again. "Eavesdropping Curlos? That's strike two buddy, knock it off." Curlos was pretty sure his heart stopped but he nervously mumbled an apology and climbed down as Aidan stormed off. Curlos decided to talk to Bangle, she was a close friend to both Curlos and Aidan so maybe she could help.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's the second part of Rory's Ruination, despite the title of the first part this really is more Curlos's tale than Rory's but Rory played a big part so he shares this part of the story with Curlos.



Spoiler: Chapter 6: Curlos's Cult Part 2



Bangle was playing an electric guitar Aidan had customized for her when a knock on the door interrupted her. She opened the door to find Curlos, looking like he'd seen a ghost. "Curlos are you ok? You look a bit pale." Curlos started to speak but paused when he noticed something odd, Bangle was wearing a periwinkle tee like Rory had. "What are you wearing Bangle?" Bangle was confused, it didn't seem like Curlos had stopped by to talk about fashion but being a smug villager it certainly wasn't anything he hadn't done before. "The lion who just moved in is starting a group devoted to staying out of The Void, I'm not too worried about Aidan getting rid of me but I figured 'better safe than sorry' you know? We're both tier 5 after all." Curlos looked away. "Yeah, I guess. I better go, I just remembered I need to see Bruce over something." Bangle was still confused but she waved goodbye to Curlos as he made his exit.

_The mayor already hates Rory, I'd better not make things worse by associating with his group, even if Bangle is joining in, Bruce will know what to do though._ Curlos started to go look for Bruce, but when Curlos spotted the grey deer he noticed Bruce was wearing the periwinkle tee as well. _Seriously? Is Rory some kind of cult leader?_ Suddenly Curlos felt a hand on his shoulder. Startled he turned to find Rory. "Hello Curlos, have you thought about my offer to save you from The Void?" Rory said in a calm tone. "No way man, the mayor hates you and he plans to have you gone in a week, things are already looking bad for me and I'm not gonna make them worse." Rory chuckles, "Curlos the mayor hates me because _I_ can escape, I assure you, I won't be in The Void by weeks end." Curlos begins to sweat a little, he didn't think the mayor truly understood The Void let alone want to condemn anyone there, but Rory doesn't have a hint of doubt in his eyes. It seems unlikely that the mayor is downright evil but what other explanation is there for his hatred towards Rory? "Fine, I'll join your little gang, but I'm not drinking any kool-aid."

Rory laughs at this, "Capital! By the way, I know you don't seem to be one for shirts so I made something special just for you." Rory pulls a blue scarf out from behind his back, it matches the periwinkle shirt that Rory had on. "Take this brother Curlos, we shall stand as one against The Void." Curlos relaxed a bit, despite his suspicion it was nice of Rory to make a scarf special for Curlos, Curlos rather liked the look of it and put it on. "No!"

Curlos and Rory were startled by the sudden appearance of Aidan, who had once again appeared seemingly out of nowhere. "Damn it Rory, that stupid shirt of yours is being worn by over half the town. It looks awful, I'd have hoped a smug villager at least would've had some fashion sense Curlos, I'm disappointed in you." Curlos was shocked. _The shirt was the reason he hates Rory? Damn, I may have messed up._ Aidan glared at Curlos and Rory one last time before storming off. _When I meet up with Rory in The Void I'm gonna kill him._

Rory's moving day had arrived, Curlos leaned against a wall as he watched Rory pack. "So much for staying out of The Void huh? It's after 10 pm and you're out of time. You've dragged me down too I hope you realize." Rory chuckled again. "The day is not done yet Curlos." The sheep started to roll his eyes again when a knock on the door interrupted and Aidan walked in with a stranger. "Hey Rory, I want you to meet this guy who's name I didn't bother to learn, he's making an all-lion town and wants you to move there." Aidan leaves and after the stranger gives Rory his information he leaves as well, Rory smirks while Curlos gawks in astonishment. 

"Now the day is done, farewell Curlos." Rory says as he packs the rest of his things. "What just happened?" Rory chuckles one more time. "Faith gets some of us a long way, perhaps if you weren't so full of doubt then you could be saved too but it seems that your path lies elsewhere. Goodbye Curlos, have fun in The Void." Rory ran out with his luggage while Curlos was frozen in shock, after a moment he ran outside and looked around but Rory had vanished. "Damn it." 

Curlos headed home but froze in his tracks when he saw a figure leaning against his door, waiting for him. "Hello Curlos, I'm Lila. Pleasure to meet you."





Spoiler: Story notes



This is all based on my actual experience with Rory and Curlos. My Rory didn't even wind up in The Void due to me finding someone at the last minute by sheer dumb luck. I really hated Rory though, the cult-leader persona came from the fact that he spread his shirt to half the town and wound up in an all lion town making him ideal for some charismatic conformist head of a cult. Perhaps I'll add on to the idea behind _The Cult of the Periwinkle Tee_ as I've taken to calling it, although I'll probably need a more serious name if I do so if you want to suggest something then I'm all ears. 

Curlos talks in comic sans but he doesn't think in comic sans, does that say something about him? Perhaps it is an extension of how he puts on this smug persona in an effort to be a cooler villager from his past incarnations as a lazy villagers but on the inside there is more to him than the hipster psycho that everyone sees him as... Or maybe I just didn't want the entire story to be comic sans... Nobody knows...

Rory's original final line was an acknowledgment that it was dumb luck and basically being all 'See ya sucker' towards Curlos but I figured that I'd go more cult-leader than con man for Ol' Conformity Rory and made him more serious in his belief. In any case I don't think Curlos would have kept the scarf if I kept the original plan with con man Rory.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 4, 2014)

These next two chapters are basically short stories I posted earlier but re-posted so you can see where they stand from a chronological standpoint and the second one is edited a bit, hence why I'm posting two chapters at once.



Spoiler: Chapter 7: Fauna's Flora



Hybrids are pretty rare in The Void due to most people being careful not to trample them, but there was one very small rose garden that stood out, these flowers were not trampled, they were a gift that one sweet and sensitive deer kept safe. There were three groups of roses that Fauna tended to outside her house; pink, gold, and black, each sent with a letter filled with kind words during the last three days spent in the small town of Crystal, and on her last day she sent a letter back with a picture of herself to say her own farewell to her old friend.

Suddenly a shadow loomed over Fauna, "Nice flowers" a voice said in a tone that was anything but nice. She turned to see a rhino looking down at her. "Th-thanks, a little gardening helps brighten things up around here don't you think Miss...?" Fauna said in a nervous tone. The rhino snorted derisively. "Rhonda, I'd bet that even in a dump like this those would be pretty valuable." Rhonda started to reach down for the gold roses. "No!" Fauna blurted while moving between her roses and Rhonda. "These roses are all I have, you can't take them!" Rhonda scowled at the deer who was desperately trying not to turn tail and run. "I can't have them? Who's gonna stop me? You?" Rhonda lowered her horn and looked ready to charge. Whether she found some courage or was just frozen like a deer in headlights Fauna stood her ground.

Rhonda started to charge but before she could take two steps a sheep came out of seemingly nowhere and rammed the side of her, veering her off course into a tree. "I'd say you should pick on someone your own size, but I don't know anyone who's size is XXXL! Heh, that was a good one-liner, are you still conscious or should I write that down for later?" Fauna cautiously approached the sheep. "Curlos?" The ram stopped patting himself on the back and looked up. "Oh hey Fauna, I didn't see you there, I was just headbutting angry rhinos for no particular reason and if you tell anyone I helped you I'll deny it." Fauna blinked with confusion plainly visible on her face. "What?" Curlos chuckled dryly. "Everyone is more likely to leave you alone and not mess with you when they think your crazy, try it sometime, you're already willing to die over some stupid flowers so I'd say you're already halfway there." Curlos cackled maniacally as Fauna pouted, "They aren't stupid, they were a gift from our old mayor, Aidan."

Curlos's laugh cut off suddenly and his mirth evaporated. He turned to Fauna with a cold look in his eyes as she took a nervous step back at his sudden change in demeanor. "Don't speak that name to me, I'm sure he was a sweetheart to you with those silly letters but I never got that treatment, he gets his panties in a twist because he hates my scarf and my prized painting I sold to him turns out to be a fake but most of all because I'm not cool enough for his elitist medieval fantasy town with its knights and whatnot." Curlos spat in rage. "But he wouldn't-" Fauna tried to interject. "He wouldn't what? I'm not the only one, he voided Bam in a heartbeat to get some stupid jock eagle in a knight helmet because he is a cold-hearted jerk! Like every other mayor who cursed me to this place before and every other mayor I'll have next time I escape. Aidan is nothing but a-oof!" 

Curlos's rant was cut short as a shovel hit him in the stomach, knocking his breath out of him. Fauna wasn't gardening with her bare hooves after all and her shovel had been leaning against her house until she used it to shut Curlos up. "Don't you talk about him like that, I know you had some bad experiences her but that wasn't his fault Curlos!" Curlos painfully tried to stand up straight while clutching his stomach. "I know you wouldn't get it, being little-miss-tier-1 who rarely sets her dainty little hooves in The Void but he could've stopped you from coming here, I would have been difficult to give away but he had no excuse with you. You should hate him more than anyone but you are just too foolish to-whoa!" This time Curlos dodged the shovel but now Fauna was mad.

"Ooh my head, what..." Rhonda glanced up to see Fauna yelling angrily while swinging a shovel at a maniacally laughing sheep. "Whatever, I have better places to be..." Rhonda murmured quietly before slipping away.

"You are nothing but a bitter old psycho! If you think for a moment you're better than the rest of the bullies in The Void then-!" Curlos caught Fauna's shovel with his axe and chuckled quietly. "That's enough, Rhonda has already slunk off to whatever run-down hut she calls home." Fauna once again paused in confusion. "What?" Curlos chuckled once more. "Wailing on a psycho like me will give you a reputation, I don't think anyone will mess with your garden again once word gets out that you can handle yourself against Crazy Curlos." Curlos punctuates his statement with insane laughter as Fauna paused to let his words sink in. "You did this on purpose? You got me mad enough to fight you... To protect me?"

"Don't get me wrong, I still hate Aidan with a passion, and like I said if you tell anyone I helped you I'll deny it, but if you can use your anger without being consumed by it then you'll have no trouble. It isn't easy, I've already been mostly consumed by my own anger but you have something to hold onto, stay sane my friend." Curlos backed away into the shadows, apparently in an attempt to vanish dramatically but his periwinkle scarf stood out. "I can still see you Curlos." Fauna called out with mild exasperation. "No you can't!" Curlos replied as he darted off at a run, eventually vanishing into the dark.





Spoiler: Chapter 8: Bam's Brawn



_This was even more intense than I expected, perfect!_ Bam's thoughts echoed in his head as his swift hoofsteps echoed through the void. In the dark it was hard to make out the dark creature chasing Bam but Bam's bright blue fur was quite easy to make out at any time of day.

The previous week.

Bam had been worried that the perfect peaceful town of Crystal was making him soft, every jock worried about that at some point or another but few were stupid enough to pursue the rumors of a place that robs you of your sanity and shakes the strongest animals to their core... "A place like that could really help me work my core, Boosh!"

"Did you say something Bam?" Inquired Lopez. The two of them had been having coffee at Brewster's when Bam's sudden outburst caught the attention of his friend. "It's nothing... Actually I was just thinking that maybe I should move elsewhere, This town is quiet and peaceful, maybe I should move someplace a little more tough before I go soft."

Lopez goes quiet, clearly debating something with himself. "Well... If that's what makes you happy, I guess..." Lopez seems to struggle to finish his sentence when Bam pats Lopez on the back. "Thanks for understanding man, you've been a good friend. I'm gonna get things settled for my big move, catch you later!" Bam walks away oblivious while Lopez is still stuck on what to say. "Stupid, stupid, stupid! You blew it Lopez why couldn't you just say something? Anything?" Lopez gripes at himself the moment Bam is out of earshot.

Bam continues into town and finds the mayor. "Hey Aidan! Can we talk?" Without waiting for a response Bam continues. "I think this town has had it's fill of my awesome muscles, I feel I could do a lot of good elsewhere! What do you think?" Aidan pauses to think it over. "Yeah that would be for the best, half the town deer already. Go for it!" Bam chuckled. "Thanks man, you better not slack off in your training while I'm gone! Ha!" Bam continues to his house and passes the tent of Lila.

Lila is a bit of an enigma, she almost never talks to anyone more than once and they often move soon after. Her hair has been a mess lately, she wears a HHA jacket despite not even having an actual home and she keeps disappearing and coming back. This led to a lot of rumors but Bam dismissed them, he was the only one she talked to regularly and she never seemed off to him. Lila comes out of her tent with her usual bedhead and jacket. "Hey Lila! I was thinking of moving, I need to continue my training elsewhere." Bam said. Lila seems a bit sad at this but she forces a smile. "I understand, good luck!"

"Say, Lila... You wouldn't happen to know anything about The Void would you?" Lila's eyes widen almost imperceptibly. "Why would I know anything about The Void that's crazy you're crazy!" Lila says almost too fast to follow, before regaining her composer, or trying to at least. "Ahem, what I mean is that The Void is just a campfire story to scare kids and someone as popular as you wouldn't go there anyway so don't ask me about it why would you ask me about it?"

_Jeez her mouth is running faster than my legs!_ "Ease up Lila I wasn't accusing you of anything, I was just wondering because I kind of want to go." Lila's expression goes blank, well blanker than the usual pokerface she seems to have. "You... Want to go to The Void? Why?"

Bam flexed his muscles, which he felt weren't quite as impressive as they could be. "I want to toughen up and I can't do that in another peaceful town like this so I need something intense." Lila looked conflicted about something. "...I see, excuse me I have something I need to do." And with that, Lila went back into her tent. "Well that was odd." Bam mused to himself.

Present.

There was a broken-down bridge ahead, Bam picks up his speed and clears it with an awesome leap. _Hah, that big brute can't possibly be agile enough to-and the river didn't slow him down, I think he's an alligator or something..._

Bam keeps running until he comes across a crumbling town hall next to a dead tree, he pulls himself up the low branch and climbs onto the roof. As the creature closes in Bam looks at the spots where the speakers should be. It's just a few wires on the left side, Bam looks at the right side to find the other speaker is still there. Bam rips it off and chucks it at the creature's head and it connects with it's skull, emmitting a loud sceech of feedback as it does.

"Whoo, in your face dude! Don't mess with the Bam!" The blue deer called out to the unconcious creature. "And people tell me blue is lousy camoflage. Still, it's nice to have a new distraction around here." A voice calls out. "Who's there, does someone else want a piece of me?" Bam yells, adrenaline still pumping. "Shearly you jest, it's just me." Curlos steps out of the tree and onto the roof, his scarf fluttering in the breeze.

"How did you not see me? I was in the same tree you just climbed up, not to mention my periwinkle scarf everyone tells me is too obvious." Curlos says in a teasing tone. "Curlos? By god, I heard that The Void changes people into twisted unholy abominations, but I could have never imagined this..."

"What? What are you talking about?" Curlos questioned, confusion plain on his face.

"You've become a hipster! Oh the horror!" Bam cried out in mock horror.

"I hate you... By the way that wasn't a dude." Curlos deadpans before climbing down from the roof. Bam paused. "Damn, I hit a girl... Is there still a social stigma against that here? Curlos?" Bam looks out into the dark night. "I still see your scarf Curlos!" Bam yells into the dark. "No you can't" Curlos's voice shouts back.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 5, 2014)

Spoiler: Chapter 9: Bruce's Battle



"A strange grey creature stands atop a building, a steely gaze sweeping the area for disturbances. His dark attire causes the naked eye to miss him if you weren't looking for him, he blended into the night, he was ready to seek vengeance on the cowards who seek to do wrong. His gravelly voice would strike fear into the criminals who would-" "Will you shut up already Curlos?" A deep voice interrupts the rant of his companion.

"You're no fun, if only I'd been stuck with a more Adam West kinda guy, instead I get 'Bruce Lame' here." Curlos complained to the grey deer. "Well then you can go find a more 'Adam West kinda guy' but I'm not here to have fun." Bruce grumbled. Curlos crosses his arms. "You can say that again."

Bruce shushes his sidekick and points at something. Curlos peers out to see a group of small rodents sneaking up on a group of villagers huddled around a campfire. A blue mouse jumps out at them. "Stand and deliver! Your supplies or your lives shall be the property of The Tiny Terrorists!" The group seated around the campfire seemed panicked and a large yellow hippo attempts to hold his friend in from of him as a shield. "Put me down Hippeaux!" The annoyed cat whines as she tries to kick her terrified companion. Curlos gasps. "Bruce! We gotta get down there and stop them! Bruce?" Curlos notices his friend is gone and spots him already halfway there. "There's no 'I' in 'dynamic duo' Bruce!"

Bruce pulls out a silver slingshot and fires two pellets, knocking two of the gang members that stood on each side of the blue mouse, as the group that was around the campfire take the opportunity to run off. The blue mouse glares at Bruce. "You will pay for that Bruce Lame!" the mouse taunts. "Hey, you stole my joke you dastardly thief!" A voice calls from behind the mouse who turns around to find Curlos standing behind him. "Broccolo? You're a gang leader now?" Curlos said with the mild surprise of someone who encounters an old friend at the store. Broccolo sneered, "Curlos you fool! You are a tier 5 villager playing second fiddle to a more popular villager, as is typical in the over-world... But here, here popularity matters not and we are all equal, yet you still stoop to such lows! Join me and we could rule here!" Curlos swings his axe and the small mouse stumbles back in alarm. "So be it Curlos! My ruthless gang of thugs shall dispose of you easily!" Broccolo shouted at the unimpressed sheep. "You mean the ones Bruce is tying up?" Broccolo turns in alarm to see his lackeys have already been dispatched by Bruce. "Incompetent fools! You had him outnumbered and you still couldn't-" Broccolo's rant was cut off by an unexpected strike to the back of his head.

"We did good today Bruce, we really did." Curlos said proudly looking down at the unconscious Broccolo as Bruce rolled his eyes. "We beat up a bunch of small rodents Curlos, one of which you sucker punched." Curlos chucked and looked down at the unconscious gang. "Perhaps... Anyway what should we do with them Bruce? Bruce?" Curlos looked around. "Perhaps one day I'll be able to vanish without a trace like that." Curlos sighed wistfully. "Then take off your scarf!" Bruce called out from the shadows. "Neverrr!"



Notes on this chapter: Bruce is the Batman of animal crossing. From his name, color scheme, and cranky personality, he is just the most Batman of all the villagers in the game.

Also thanks to Rococo for letting me use Hippeaux as a cameo. I like using actual voided villagers in my stories, makes it more authentic to me. I know pretty much all villagers have been voided at some point but the personal touch of using someone's specific voided villager is fun. If anyone has a voided villager they'd like to see cameo in my potential future stories then I'd love to have them, I could even edit this chapter if you want them to have a role as a thug or member of Hippeaux's group.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 6, 2014)

Bangle's chapter, man a lot of my voided villagers have names that start with 'B' don't they? I never really noticed until I decided to make every chapter alliterated. Anyway Bangle was my last founding villager and I wanted her to have her own chapter, even though I don't really know what to do with her. I hope it turned out good anyway despite my lack of plans for her. This is the last chapter before the epilogue, which I'll be posting tomorrow.



Spoiler: Chapter 10: Bangle's Blunder



Bangle stared into her cup of coffee with a concerned look on her face, lost in thought. Crystal had changed a lot since Aidan became the mayor. Bangle sometimes thought Crystal changed him as well, she had known the kid ever since he came off the train and he wasn't the same childish goofball that stood in aimless confusion as the role of mayor was forced upon him. He had a goal in mind now, and Bangle knew she wasn't part of that goal.

It started innocently enough, Aidan had heard ideas about themed towns and he sought out more specific goals than the carefree methods he usually had. He decided the town of Crystal needed a theme of its own and started getting rid of public works projects that didn't suit him and replacing them with those he perceived as better. Eventually, he started to do the same to villagers.

Bangle tried joining Rory in his anti-void crusade, but that only made things worse. Everyone who had worn Rory's periwinkle tee besides Rory himself wound up in The Void, and Bangle was the last one left. She had changed her shirt by this point but at this point it seemed to be a delay of the inevitable. The stress was starting to get to her.

"Hey Bangle, mind if I join you?" Bangle is startled by the sudden interruption of Aidan, who took the seat next to her. "Brewster! Blue Mountain if you please? Lots of milk and sugar." He turns to Bangle as she regains her composer. "Hey Bangle, we haven't talked in a while. How have you been?" Aidan asks as he sips his drink. Bangle manages to relax a bit and smiles. "I've been pretty well, how about you?" Aidan smiles. "I've been doing quite well, the town's theme is getting closer every day so I just gotta start acquiring the right villagers to make things perfect." Bangle nearly choked on her coffee, Aidan took notice of her concern. "Relax Bangle, I''m sure you'll have a place in my medieval fantasy town." Bangle still wasn't sure but she tried to look relieved. Aidan finished his coffee and left.

Days passed and the stress started to wear on Bangle. _I know he says I can stay but the pressure is getting to me. Everyone is vanishing left and right, I don't even know anyone in this town anymore besides Bunnie, and Aidan already said she isn't gonna be staying._ Bangle wandered around the town, pondering her options. Lila hadn't even spoken a word to Bangle but her presence was grinding Bangle's last nerve. _If I stay in Crystal any longer then I'll go mad before I even get to The Void! This has to end._ She spots Aidan and makes a decision, she approaches him with a sense of finality in her eyes. "Aidan, I'm moving out of Crystal."

So here she was again, in the dark forests of The Void. It wasn't anything she couldn't handle but she considers that she may have been a bit hasty. "It occurs to me that I was a bit wrong when I thought I didn't know anyone in Crystal, the shopkeepers knew me pretty well, even Aidan got along with me pretty well... I _really_ don't know anyone here." Bangle mused to herself. "That's where you're wrong my friend." Bangle looked up into the trees to see a familiar face, and despite everything felt a wave of relief. "Hello Curlos, it's good to see you again."


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

The final part to this tale. It's the hollywood ending of 'this could be a sequel if it's popular enough' so enjoy. Is anyone still reading? There haven't been a lot of comments here as I posted the chapters and while it's nice to have everything on two pages I'm not sure if anyone is seeing this.



Spoiler: Epilouge: Aidan's Angle



You've heard the all the stories here but I've only been a fringe character, darting at the edge of you vision like the nearly invisible squiggles in your eye, every time you try to look at me I'm gone before you can truly see who I am. So, who am I?

I'm Aidan, and I never intended all this. I never knew what The Void is or what it meant, I didn't send anyone there regardless of what may be implied by Curlos. Despite his flaws I actually got along with him quite well. I even gave him my gold ore custom piggy bank and he wore a cool-looking black scarf based on something I designed at the Able sister's place before he replaced it with Rory's stupid periwinkle tee... God I hated that shirt... But despite my attitudes about too many or too few blue scarves I never hated Curlos.

Outside of Rory I can honestly say I didn't hate anyone. I gave Octavian a hard time and I wanted him to move out but I was still nice to him and by the time he left I had two villager pics of him, two! Despite what Curlos may believe I cared about him too, he won't admit he cares about me but he sent me his own villager pic when he left and I still have it, along with some of the letters he sent me where he spoke about his love of stars and rainbows. I never really understood until now.

As far as I knew Lila only got villagers to move away, she wore a Happy Homes Academy jacket at all times and she seemed like someone officially in charge of getting villagers moved in and out. Despite her aloof demeanor I wouldn't have believed she was an agent of evil if it hadn't been confirmed by so many here in The Void. I know you're probably confused as to why I'm here. Well let me go back a bit.

The previous week

"What is the deal with this trashcan? I've never emptied it but it never overflows." I wondered to myself. I grabbed my shovel and stuck it in as far as I could but it didn't seem to hit a bottom. I pushed some trash aside and peered in and saw what looked like another world... In my trashcan... "This is really quite weird." I pondered for a while before deciding to do something stupid.
I tied a rope to a heavy bookcase and pulled a few times to make sure it was steady, then filled my inventory with the neccesary supplies for exploring; some tools, food, a sword I won from a fortune cookie, a knight helmet, things like that. Once I felt I was prepared enough I climbed down the rope into the unknown.

"Worst... Narnia... Ever..." I said aloud as I decended past the trash. After a few seconds of climbing down my feet touched down onto the ground, which was pretty barren besides some scattered trash. I looked around to see that I was in a forest, the trees looked mostly dead. The only hint of color here was a bright blue alligator sleeping on a pile of trash nearby. "Hello?" I called out to her.

I couldn't even register what happened next, it was all a hasty blur of me running in panic as a terrifying alligator snapped at my back. I don't know how but somehow I lost her... I think... I placed my knight helmet on a log and hid in some bushes and waited to see if it was safe. Suddenly I heard a growling to my left. "Clever girl..." I took off like a bolt of lightning, leaving my helmet behind. Eventually I managed to get away again, I hid behind a tree and slumped to the ground in exahstion, panting heavily. I looked up and saw a flash of blue in the tree above me. _Oh come on, really?_ My thoughts echoed in my head, but at this point I was too worn out to vocalize my frustration. A pair of eyes filled with madness glared down from above.

"Well well, there's a familiar face I wasn't expecting! How delightful to have such an unexpected guest!" A voice called out in an almost gleeful tone, before a mysterious figure dropped out of the tree. I was almost too tired to talk but my surprise couldn't be contained to my thoughts alone and I spoke his name in shock. "Curlos?"


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 16, 2014)

This all seems rather cool, even if this thread is sort of dead. Here's a little thing I worked on


Spoiler: Shep's Search: Prologue; Leaving 



"Are you sure you'll be alright?" The gentle voice of the Mayor seemed worried above all else that she could have felt. But, I couldn't see why. She tried hard for me and I know she liked having me around.
"I promise you, _Rarity_, everything will be fine. I know you tried hard and it's kinda fun to go to a mystery place instead." I replied, watching Porter pick up my last box of items.
"I feel like I could have done more..." She trailed off and her gaze was kept firmly at the ground. I know she wouldn't let me see, but I still knew she was close to crying.
"Don't fret over it, alright? With any luck, I may end up in the same town as Fang or maybe Nibbles and Mira!" That attempt at cheering her up seemed to work for a moment before the frown appeared on her pretty face once more.
"Fang's started to show up in Main Street." She mumbled.
"Shouldn't you be happy?" I asked, confused.
"I _am_. It's just he seems..." She trailed off as she couldn't find the word to use.
"Off?" I asked. She snapped her fingers and nodded.
"Off! Like, he'll talk to me and be happy to see me, but it's like I'm not talking to the Fang _I_ knew. He says he misses Konoha, but I feel like that's only a half-truth." Her normal cheery face was replaced with a look of confusion or hurt. Finally looking at me, she gave me a small smile, "If you do happen to come across him, ask him about it for me please." She requested. I nodded quickly, knowing how fond she was of the wolf she let slip. Everyone in this village that knew Fang would know the two were close and our poor mayor was heartbroken when she returned from being ill to find he'd moved.
"I promise I will ask him about it if I see him." The train gave a ring of it's bells to signify it was leaving and she looked sad once more. Hastily, she pulled me into a tight hug and I immediately hugged back for the last time in a long while.
"I'll miss you." She whispered. I didn't reply back and hugged her a little tighter before I pulled away.
"Look after Vesta for me." I told her with my usual cheerful smile before I stepped onto the train. Taking my seat at the window closest to the platform, I waved at Mayor Miku until the train station and Konoha were out of sight. Then, I sat back in my seat and wondered about where I'll go.

All I know for certain is that by any means I must keep my promise to Miku. I _will_ find Fang and I _will_ send him back to Konoha. Even if it means I can never return. She's happiest with him like I was happiest with Vesta. And I want her to keep that happiness. So, if it's Fang she needs, it's Fang she'll get.



Well, there you do. Not my best work, I'll admit. But since this was done an hour before I leave for college, I'm a bit rushed and tired. XD Anywho! Some story notes!


Spoiler: Story Notes



So I wasn't intending on using Shep for this since he was never actually voided in my town. However, he came close to it and I was worried I'd have to void him. So this kind of take place if my worries became reality and he was voided. Hence why the mayor is upset about him leaving without any idea as to where he'll go.

It was originally going to be a story about Fang and he is still part of the main focus and will probably be a main character for my story. But since so many others have started with the notion of them moving away because they didn't see the mayor for a while (which is exactly what happened to Fang in my case. I was ill for a week and when I came back, he was gone.), so I wanted to go for a different approach where the mayor let the villager move, but tried hard first to find them a new home but failed to do so.

I remembered the mention of main street in other stories and how animals from the void will be allowed there, but not all of them is technically there. And how each of us kind of have particular animals we are extremely close with that they feel personal to us than the same one in a different town (as shown by the Marshal fic a few pages back). I figured, if you're really close to a particular villager and you accidentally let them leave, if they were to return to main street from the void, they'd seem a little off. You wouldn't know why they seemed off and they wouldn't be able to tell you regardless, so you'd be left suspicious or curious as to why they act like that. Also, Fang does actually say he misses the town when you see him on Main Street (first thing he said when I first saw him there)

Oh, and for those of you wondering; my mayor is called Miku, but I had Shep give her the nickname of Rarity. I actually got the small idea (though it's invisible in this as I couldn't really find a way to make it more known or at least subtly known. Maybe if I do think of a way, I'll edit this post to include it) that when Shep stepped on the train, that was when he first starts to 'lose' or 'forget' himself as he doesn't call the mayor by her given nickname like he normally would. Just something I thought of because I've never heard any animals I've gotten from other towns call they're mayors by given nicknames, so it's like a small bit of themselves is erased for the new town once they step on the train. That's my idea anyway. XD

Currently now debating if I have Fang be somewhat crazy and have Shep try to 'bring him back to reality' or have Fang just 'give up' on returning home and try to have Shep accept his fate of being in the void. So, not quite sure where this will, so we'll see.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

I like it, the idea behind what's going on with villagers that appear in the main street was talked about fairly early on in the thread (way back on page six) but it isn't very well established what it is exactly so you have plenty of flexibility for whatever you want to do with that. Feel free to use any of my voided villagers if you need background characters or something. I look forward to seeing where you go with this.


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 17, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> I like it, the idea behind what's going on with villagers that appear in the main street was talked about fairly early on in the thread (way back on page six) but it isn't very well established what it is exactly so you have plenty of flexibility for whatever you want to do with that. Feel free to use any of my voided villagers if you need background characters or something. I look forward to seeing where you go with this.



Thanks! I may include some of your villagers at some point assuming I reach a point where I feel it would be suitable to add them (maybe chapter 3 or 4). I had a feeling main street wasn't really established to what the voided animal could and couldn't do and how they end up there, etc. As for now though, Chapter 1 commence!



Spoiler: Shep's Search: Chapter 1; Arrival



I wasn't quite sure when it was that I drifted off. It was like something compelled me to do so, some unforgiving force. Regardless, I had fallen asleep and was woken up rather harshly by the conductor.
"Last stop on the line." He grunted and walked off. I rubbed the sleep from my eyes and shrugged, figuring it didn't matter where I was as long as the town was nice and the mayor liked me. Grabbing my things, I cheerfully walked off the train only to be confused at the bleakness of the world around me. This wasn't any normal town by any means. But before I could turn around to ask if I could go on the return trip instead, the train had already pulled away and was off to wherever now. A sigh escaped past my muzzle and I scratched my head, wondering where I was.
"Maybe the bulletin board has the town's name..." And with that, I picked up my things and went outside.

Outside of the train station was worse. Everything seemed bleak and depressing, as if all hope was lost here. Trash was scattered about and the only form of vegetation was wilted flowers and trees the looked as if the reached up into the clouds. It was hard to tell if the town was just over cast or consistently dark since I was sure it about 8 am. The feeling of this place was not happy or friendly to say the least... I feel like I've gotten off at the wrong stop.

It only took a few moments for me to find the bulletin board. "Void?" I questioned, seeing a worn out sign hanging from the side of the board with the town's name on. "Where is this? I've never seen a town called Void on any map Miku showed me. And this place seems to stretch along for much further distances than normal towns.
"Shep?" A voice questioned, a familiar one at that. Turning around a saw a familiar teal squirrel staring at me with confusion and sympathy.
"Nibbles? Is that you?" Her coat seemed duller than I remembered and her eyes didn't shine with the same happiness she used to spread through Konoha. The squirrel approached me and hugged me tight.
"What are you doing here? I thought you were in Konoha still... Did Miku void you?" She fired several questions at me quickly as she tried to process why I was here.
"I fell asleep on the train and was woken up by the conductor at this stop. And what do you mean by 'void me'?" I asked.
"You'll figure it out later on. I'm not really supposed to explain." She pulled away from the hug and picked up a few of my things. "Follow me." She said. I gathered up the rest of my things and quickly tried to keep up with the small squirrel through the monochrome.
"Where are we going?" I asked.
"My house. Or what's left of it. Mira lives there too. And as a word of warning, don't go into the forest alone and avoid Chow and Violet at all costs... they don't take well to everyone who got on with Miku." Nibbles warned.
"I can understand they wouldn't like Miku... She never really liked them." I muttered.
"Exactly. They're not quite as you remember them. Bitter would be the biggest understatement you could come up with. Insane would be a better word, but they're worse than that even." That comment left me wondering just how bad this place was and if it was even safe. Just how long had Nibbles and the rest been here for?
"My house is just up ahead. I'm sure Mira will be happy to see you. She hasn't smiled in a bit, but maybe seeing you will cheer her up. A-And you can tell us about who's in the town now, what's changed and everything else." A small, happy smile appeared on her face as she seemed excited for a moment at being able to hear stories of Konoha. And just like that, she fell into her old self of rambles as we struck up a conversation about things that had happened to us. And I know Nibbles tried hard to keep to good moments she had since I could easily understand that this place wasn't the happiest place in the world. I was thankful for that.



So I'll admit this story isn't going to turn out as the best that I can bring despite me usually being good at this sort of thing. Anyway, chapter 1 story notes:


Spoiler: Story Notes



So correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think a true world setting was done for this other than it being where everything erased goes. I remember the mention in another of the stories of the place being divided into small villages so I'm probably going along that route. I figured there wouldn't be any sun, but I couldn't remember if it was always night or just overcast all the time, so I decided to leave Shep confused about it as well (and if I am wrong about the world setting of the void, I apologize. I read most of the stories late at night and will probably re-read them for a better understanding of the environment despite everyone's depictions being slightly different).

Violet and Chow were actually two villagers of mine I didn't like and spent months trying to get them to leave, so I feel like they will be on very bitter terms with me and probably the ones to go animalistic. Mira; I'm going to keep her safely neutral for the moment until I decide what to do with her, so she'll probably just be a bit depressed/miffed at everything but at the same time try and look out for Shep and Nibbles. Nibbles is probably going to go the way of she'll be quiet and cautious of everything, not really trusting anyone and try to guide Shep in the right direction on how to live in the void.

Still unsure of what Fang will be like, but he may not appear until chapter 4 or something, so I'll debate with him. Not really much else to say about this chapter. ^_^"



So there's chapter 1! I may be posting a chapter a day depending on if I get ideas or if I'm free to write a bit. Anyway, this is a fun thing for me as I haven't written a story in a while. XD


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

People tend to be their own worst critics, I think your story is looking good so far even if you have issues with it and I continue looking forward to the next chapter.

There isn't really a solid cannon for what The Void is like so you aren't really obligated to stick to any one path but the general consensus seems to be that it's full of all the deleted stuff in the game, for me I include whatever a villager had on them when they left like my Curlos's periwinkle tee scarf or whatever random furniture I gave to the others. The Void is interpreted as being pretty run-down and dull in color but since it's supposed to be big enough to contain every voided villager ever and might be growing there could be a fair amount of variety that simply hasn't been explored. I imagine with all the villager houses that have been thrown into chaos by people who are careless about what furniture they give their villagers and the deleted paths that were too gaudy and colorful to be used long-term there could be a part of the void that is just bright, nonsensical, and a general eyesore to the point where most would prefer hanging around the depressing sections we're familiar with... Now that I typed all that out I kinda want to write a void story in this setting, maybe I can include the void villagers that are too brightly colored to hide well in the normal sections.

I am so glad I can bounce ideas off of other people like this, I didn't think too hard about what The Void's setting was like outside of the dark, depressing nature of being a place where dead plants, trash, and abandoned villagers go but I always forget the other deleted things like erased paths, demolished public works projects, and balloon furniture that gets shot down over paths/flowers/water and deletes itself when it can't find a spot to land. As a matter of fact I bet that if a game gets corrupted an entire well-developed town could wind up in The Void too. I imagine that deleted human characters might even have their own section since they can't escape like villagers can seeing as how no human character has ever wandered around someone's main street or been picked up from the void into someone else's game the way a villager would so perhaps deleted humans have a walled of section that animals can't get into.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm back! I'd like to write a story, I'm just trying to figure out where to start. The only idea I have is the super cliched amnesia storyline. :L
Anyways, adding onto what could be voided I'd imagine that plot resetting would lead to a lot of voided humans and villagers. Would it just be their plot that gets voided, or the villager themself?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also really like your story, Shadow Star! I'm hooked after just two chapters. ^_^


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not sure if resetting a plot would void a villager, at least not if it's a single villager invited from the campsite, seems like you'd wind up with a small army of Marshals hanging around The Void if that were the case but the topic of multiple versions of the same villager has come up a few times before. I even considered writing something about my insane smug version of Curlos fighting a different Curlos with the lazy personality that he had in previous games but since my Curlos is known for being crazy any other Curlos he confronts may or may not even exist. People tend to have their own personal head-cannons for their versions of villagers based on personal experience and nobody has to stick with a single cannon for The Void so you can do whatever you want and use parallel universes as an excuse (The Void itself may not even be the same dimension considering it works on different physics than the normal animal crossing world).

I suppose plot resetting may void villagers if they aren't pre-determined move-ins from the campsite or other towns. If you just reset a plot and it's a different villager every time then the data is sort of deleted in a sense even if those villagers don't actually appear in your personal void but if you have a specific villager moving in then their data isn't deleted since it remains intact through the resets. It is an interesting subject though, you've given me something to think about.

Feel free to use my voided villagers if you need background characters or something for your story. Curlos just loves to stick his nose into everyone's business in _The Void_ in his efforts to help those that can't help themselves, and antagonize everyone else.


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 21, 2014)

Spoiler: Shep's Search: Chapter 2; Catching Up and Fang



The walk to Nibbles house was quite short and it when we arrived, it looked the same as it did in Konoha, if not just a bit dull with a bit of damage. Nibbles stepped up to the door and unlocked it, swinging it open.
"Mira! I'm back. And I have an old friend with us." Nibbles announced. I followed inside after her and saw Mira sitting in the back, reading a book. She looked up and her eyes widened when she saw me. "Shep?" She placed the book down and ran over to hug me. Much like Nibbles, her coat was duller than I remembered and her spark had left her eyes too.
"It's good to see you too, Mira." I greeted.
"Shep has so much to tell us about Konoha! We have some catching up to do! I'll make us some tea." Nibbles happily ran off to get some tea for us while Mira and myself sat back down.
"So... Miku voided you?" Mira asked.
"I still don't know what that term means." I replied.
"Ah, you'll find out soon. Especially if you run into Curlos."
"Curlos?" I questioned.
"A smug personality sheep. I would say you two would get along great, but he's a bit wrong in the head. Some know why, most avoid not bothering since many villagers here are insane now."
"So why aren't you?" I asked.
"It's because we've decided we're going to escape. We don't think Miku purposely voided us. She was too sweet for that and she loved us. I really wish I had gone to her about moving now..." Nibbles sighed and placed a cup each down on the small table for us all and sat across from us. "So!" She began cheerfully, "Tell us about Konoha!"

After the catch up session, it was silent for a few moments.
"So if we were still there, we'd only recognize Merry and Vesta." Mira mumbled. "Wow, a lot has changed." She concluded.
"Oh, by the way. Have you two seen Fang?" I asked. The two physically cringed a bit at the mention of him and I tilted my head in confusion.
"You don't wanna see Fang..." Nibbles mumbled.
"Why?"
"He's not quite the same as he used to be. Slightly insane... mostly depressed. There's no use in talking to him about attempting to return. He's given up." Mira replied.
"Given up? On returning? But he and Miku were so close! She cried for a week when she found out he moved." I exclaimed.
"We know... but it's just been so long since he left. We've tried to convince him before that all we need is a plan and we have an escape." Nibbles explained.
"But he's long since given up and we just don't try anymore. It's sad to see him like this, but if you want to try and knock some sense into that thick head of his, be our guest." Mira motioned to the front door. "His house isn't too far from here. Just keep walking straight and you can't miss it. If the door is locked, the spare key is in the mailbox." She instructed. I nodded, finishing the tea and standing up.
"It was nice seeing you two again." I thanked.
"If you need a place to stay, I have extra space." Nibbles offered. I nodded and left the house, sighing to myself.

Just how much had everyone changed?



I have no real story notes for this one. Fang is set to appear the next chapter and I'm sure Curlos will be making an appearance some time soon. Mostly to explain what the others mean when they say you've been voided. I'm hoping I can get his character just right. XD


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 21, 2014)

Awesome, and don't worry too much about getting Curlos just right, nothing about that sheep is right. Curlos walks that fine line between pretending to be crazy to keep others from messing with him to actually being crazy due to his many issues. All you got to remember when writing him is crazy sheep, blue scarf, self-appointed guardian of villagers who would just as soon avoid him, and he doesn't like talking about his old mayor.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm gonna start posting the sequel to my first story. It continues where the epilogue left off but from Curlos's perspective. The format is a little different in this story, while the first had the different perspectives of ten different villagers that loosely connected this has a more solid storyline focusing on Curlos as the protagonist/antagonist and switching between the happier past in the town of Crystal and the current unpleasantness in The Void on each chapter. 



Spoiler: Chapter 1-present



Curlos sat in the high branches of his favorite dead tree, his black eyes calmly surveying The Void. Leaning back against the trunk he started to relax. _When there aren't terrible monsters, ruthless bandits, and various other dangers to deal with things get a bit dull, I'm feeling a bit bored keeping watch but I guess peace is preferable._ Curlos felt himself start to drift off when the familiar sounds of panicked gasps for air and rapid footsteps crunching against dry grass. _Sounds like somebody is fleeing in terror! Oh joy, I was worried I'd die of boredom and deprive my enemies of the pleasure of killing me themselves._ Curlos glanced down as the figure slumped in exhaustion beneath the tree. _Must be a newbie, most who run out of breath that quick either get in shape or get eaten._ Curlos thought to himself as he leaned forward for a better look, his scarf flutters in the breeze and the terrified newcomer immediately looks up at the scarf catches his attention and his eyes meet Curlos's.

Curlos felt time come to a crawl when the familiarity of those eyes set in, his curiosity became surprise, and his surprise became anger. For what seemed like hours but was actually mere seconds Curlos glared down at the kid before a mischievous grin etched across his face, Curlos felt this may have been an opportunity for a revenge he could only fantasize about since his arrival. "Well well, there's a familiar face I wasn't expecting! How delightful to have such an unexpected guest!" Curlos greeted in a gleefully menacing tone as he dropped down to confront Mayor Aidan of Crystal.

"Curlos?" The human gasped out in shock, still too out-of-breath to muster the proper volume to express his surprise, probably a good thing seeing as how Curlos didn't want anyone, friend or foe, to be drawn to the commotion and ruin it. The fear in Aidan was almost palatable though, and Curlos enjoyed drinking in this fear as he pondered what to do. _Now this is an opportunity I never thought I'd have! In all my daydreams of vengeance I never really picked out a favorite! So many options but so little time! Hmm... Hmm?_ Curlos noticed that during his musings the kid passed out from either shock or exhaustion. _Drat, the little creep couldn't even stay awake long enough for my vengeance! Revenge on an unconscious victim is hardly satisfying but if someone catches me then I may not get any revenge at all! What to do?_

Suddenly the roar of a familiar foe rang out, it was nearby but not quite an immediate danger. _Oh, in my excitement I nearly forgot that he was fleeing something. I suppose I should get going and avoid Alli, getting eating by an angry monster is revenge enough I suppose, better than no revenge._ Curlos started to walk away but paused. _The kid might have something useful on him, better search him for supplies._ Curlos turned back and searched Aidan's inventory. "A gold axe? Score! And perfect peaches instead of rotten ones!" Curlos's mouth watered, he wasn't even sure if it was because of the food or the axe but he was more exited than he was when planning his revenge just minutes ago.

Curlos filled his own inventory and started to retreat again but he paused once more. _Why am I pausing? Move feet! How dare you disobey me? You're just feet!_ Curlos quietly argued with his feet for a couple minutes when another roar sounded out, closer this time. "Damn it feet I don't have time for this, I'm leaving him to his demise and you can't stop me!" Curlos's feet silently disagreed with this statement. Curlos sighed, "Okay you have a point, fine! I'm not happy with this though." Curlos went back and picked up Aidan, slinging the boy over his back like a parent giving their tuckered-out child a piggy back ride after an exiting day. Curlos carried Aidan away to someplace safer as he continued arguing with himself.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's another chapter, taking place in Curlos's past in Crystal back when he was still friends with Aidan.



Spoiler: Chapter 2-past



Aidan crept towards the tarantula with his trusty net at the ready, it wasn't anything special like a gold or even silver net but everybody has to start somewhere and Aidan hadn't been mayor all that long. His tongue sticking out the side of his mouth slightly in concentration as he got within range and brought his net down a few inches short and the tarantula turns and seems to glare at Aidan with all eight of it's eyes. "Aw ****."

Curlos was shaking random trees when he heard panicked yelling. Curlos turned to see Aidan flailing in panic with a tarantula on his face before stumbling backwards and fainting. Curlos immediately ran over and swatted the tarantula away into the nearby river. "Aidan! You okay amigo?" A groan is the only response and a concerned Curlos slings his friend across his back and begins to carry him home.

As he arrives at Aidan's house a worried voice calls out, "Curlos! What happened? Is Aidan okay?" Curlos slows as Bangle approaches. "Aidan could use a little first aid, tarantula got him. Could you get some medicine and meet me in his house?" Bangle nods, "You can count on me!" Bangle runs off to get medicine as Curlos goes in and carries Aidan up to his bedroom. "You really should lock your door buddy, you must be the only guy in town who doesn't lock up before he goes out." An unconscious mumbling is Aidan's reply. 

Curlos gently sets his friend down on a big modern bed customized in silver ore with a starry bed sheet. Curlos sits next to his friend and gently brushes some hair out of Aidan's face with his hoof, but when he hears the front door slam he quickly pulls away and stands up before Bangle makes it up. "I got the medicine Curlos." Bangle says softly as she comes over and hands Curlos the bag. Curlos administers the medicine as Bangle glances downstairs. "Do you have a spare house key or did he just forget to lock the door again?"

"Why would I lock my door? I have a lot of awesome friends in this town and they should be able to come in when they need to." Bangle looks back in surprise as Aidan starts to get up. "This proves it pretty well don't you think?" Curlos gently pushes his friend back down. "You need to rest amigo, when giant spiders try to eat your face you need to rest." Aidan gets up anyway. "I'm fine Curlos, besides I just have a few more things to get done before today is over." Aidan brings his friends in for a group hug and runs out before they can stop him. Curlos sighs in exasperation. "I wish Aidan would listen to me a bit more. That kid is just a bit crazy."


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

Another chapter, I'm labeling whether they take place in the past or future to avoid confusion.



Spoiler: Chapter 3-present



Fauna was tending to her garden when the sound of an approaching madman arguing with himself came from behind her. "Oh shut up appendix, I don't want to help him either but feet outrank you, and I don't need your high-and-mighty attitude molar, not you upper-right side molar, you're still cool, I was talking to lower-right molar." Fauna sighed and without turning around greeted her "friend" as he came to a stop behind her. "Hello Curlos, you can stop your insane rambling, there's nobody else here to put on a show for." Curlos sighed, "How I wish that were true, I have someone who needs a place to stay and your house is one of the few intact ones, seeing as how nobody messes with you anymore, you're welcome by the way." Fauna rolled her eyes and continued gardening. "I can't babysit everyone who needs a place to stay Curlos, no matter how much I'd like to." Curlos dropped a basket of perfect peaches. "Perhaps you'll make an exception, our little friend here probably wouldn't mind sharing his food, although if you want to wait until he wakes up to ask him I'd understand."

Fauna finally looked up and did a double take when she saw who was drapped over Curlos's back. She immediately got up and looked closely to make sure it wasn't the shadows playing tricks on her eyes. "Is that Aidan?" Fauna asked in shock. "No, it's the dali llama, you know how similar they look and of couse it's Aidan! Don't remind me, I can't believe I'm helping him but my feet are being jerks today..." Fauna ignored Curlos's sarcasm and insanity in favor of letting them inside. Curlos imediately dropped Aidan on the bed and starts to leave. 

"Curlos wait! You can't just leave!" Fauna calls out. "Watch me, I don't owe him anything. The kid is lucky I didn't leave him to be eaten by Alli." Curlos snaps as he starts to walk out. Fauna blocks his path. "You at least owe me an explanation." Curlos sighs, "I really don't, you said yourself you can't babysit everyone who needs a place to stay and you chose to let me dump him off on you when you let me in. Besides I don't have an explanation either." Curlos pushed past Fauna and went off into the darkness, his dark brown fur vanishing from sight long before his bright blue scarf does.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

Spoiler: Chapter 4-past



"I don't know Bangle, as much as I like Fauna I really need to make room in this town. I've always wanted a wolf in this town but I just haven't been able to find a single one in the campsite! I find about a half-dozen deer but not one wolf!" Bangle looked at Aidan with concern. "But I thought Fauna was your favorite?" Aidan sighed. "I do like her, a lot, but she asked to move and you know what they say about setting things you love free. Besides, if I was picking favorites I think I'd be more inclined to pick my oldest friend." Aidan put a comforting hand on Bangles shoulder to emphasize what he meant.

Bangle turned her head to the side to hide her blush. It was worrying that Aidan was letting Fauna leave but being called Aidan's favorite friend in the town was a relief. She didn't plan on going back to The Void anytime soon and she felt her position was safe, she was worried about Fauna though. Aidan stood up and ran a hand through his spiky black hair, "Well I'm gonna hang with Fauna for a bit to make the most of her last few days here in Crystal. Care to join?" Bangle smiled, "No, you go have fun. I don't want to get in the way of your _alone_ time with Fauna." Aidan blushed at Bangle's teasing as she smirked, "S-she's just a friend." He stammers nervously before running off. Bangle giggles at her friend's nervousness but pauses when she hears someone else laughing along.

Bangle looks up and sees a black scarf sticking out of the leaves of the perfect peach tree she was sitting under. "Curlos, that bleak black scarf of yours sticks out like a sore thumb in a tree full of vibrant leaves and colorful fruit." Curlos pokes his head out. "Yeah but it looks cool doesn't it? It was something Aidan put up in the Able's shop, that kid is almost as fabulous as yours truly." Bangle rolled her eyes at the sheep's nonsense. "What are you doing up in that tree? Eavesdropping?" Curlos dropped down next to Bangle with a grin. "Of course! How else am I supposed to get the latest gossip?" Curlos's grin drops suddenly and lowers his voice. "Besides, I'm worried about how things are around here. If Aidan's willing to get rid of Fauna I don't think any of us are safe."

Bangle stiffens up at Curlos's words. It seems whenever he gets angry or paranoid or _crazy_ something seems off about the way he talks. "I wouldn't worry about it, I don't think Aidan will get rid of me any time soon." Curlos stares at Bangle with a hint of pity in his eyes, Bangle glares back with conviction. "If you say so Bangle, I hope you're right."


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

Spoiler: Chapter 5-present



Curlos wandered around aimlessly trying to clear his head. He pulled out the gold axe again and it made him feel a bit better but there was an uneasy feeling in the pit of his stomach. _Why am I so much more distraught than usual? Is it the lack of vengeance? Guilt from dumping off the extra burden on Fauna? Shut up feet I'm not worried about Aidan! Aw **** my outside crazy is becoming inside crazy. I've been in The Void too long, and it's all Aidan's fault. I should've taken my revenge when I had the chance, no way Fauna is gonna give me the opportunity now._ 

At this point Curlos was convinced his feet brought him to Fauna in their insidious plot to get in the way of his vengeance and briefly considered using his new axe to rid himself of the traitors before remembering that would be a crazy thing to do. "I really need to do something to take my mind off things, I should antagonize an angry gator! No wait, that's insane. I should antagonize my friends! Wait, _talk_ to friends! Yes, don't want to antagonize the only people who still talk to me besides me... And even _I_ don't want to talk to me." Curlos cackles maniacally at his own deranged rambling, laughing much harder than he should at something that isn't particularly funny.

"Will you cut that out Curlos? It is really unsettling and I get worried for you." A voice calls from the trees, Curlos looks up and his mad grin settles down into a genuine smile as he lays eyes on his favorite tiger. "Hey Bangle, didn't see you up there! How is it we share the same brown and yellow color scheme and yet you're so much more stealthy?" Bangle climbed down. "Because I don't wear a bright blue scarf Curlos, literally everyone here has told you that at least once." Curlos rolls his eyes. "I wouldn't say _literally_ everyone, Alli has never said a word against my scarf." Bangle stares at Curlos with an exasperated look. "Curlos, Alli doesn't say anything except "graaagh" while she attempt to kill you so I wouldn't exactly count on her to give fashion advice." Curlos smirks, "Shows what you know, Alli is a snooty villager. If she could just gather her wits long enough to form a coherent sentence then she would give fabulous fashion advice!" Bangle facepalms while trying not to laugh. "You're just a bit crazy Curlos."

Curlos felt so much better, talking to Bangle always helped him relax even before they wound up here. _The Void may be a bit cold and lonely at times but the few friends I have make me feel so much more sane. Bangle, Bella, Bruce, Bam, even Broccolo despite being more of a frenemy than a friend... Why are there so many voided villagers who's names start with 'B' from Crystal? That is weird. I feel kinda bad for ditching Fauna now, she's sort of a friend too._ "Curlos?" Bangle called out in concern, Curlos realized he had been staring off in the distance aimlessly and shook his head. "I'm fine Bangle, but I have to go. I have a few things that need to get done before the day is over."



I made a reference to a certain villager's catchphrase in the chapter, 20 tbt to the first person who spots it.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 30, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Spoiler: Chapter 5-present
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm loving your story! I'm sorry for not commenting very often, but I get excited every time I see a new chapter up. C:

Were you referencing Alli's catchprase (graaagh)? She showed up in my cycling town so I recognize it.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I'm loving your story! I'm sorry for not commenting very often, but I get excited every time I see a new chapter up. C:
> 
> Were you referencing Alli's catchprase (graaagh)? She showed up in my cycling town so I recognize it.



You got it! I never had her myself but someone gave me permission to use their voided Alli in my stories so I looked her up on the wiki. I'm glad you enjoy the story, I worry that I'm posting for an imaginary audience at times because I don't want to shove it into people's faces like "Here's the sequel nobody asked for!" but it's fun to write anyway. I think once I finish Curlos's saga I might post it as it's own topic to get the story more attention but for now I'm happy with the no-pressure approach of posting in one or two topics that several people share.

I sent the tbt bells, good job catching it.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

Another chapter of Curlos and Aidan's past in Crystal, I am really happy with how this chapter turned out and hope it brings out the feels right before I try to murder those feels right around chapter 10. By the way I don't know if you noticed but during the "past" chapters that take place in Crystal Curlos goes in and out of his comic sans font rather than the constant comic sans dialog he has when in The Void. I mentioned it in chapter 4 but I just wanted to be clear that I'm doing it on purpose.



Spoiler: Chapter 6-past



Curlos shivered  and coughed as he paced his home. "Being sick is the worst... Well, I guess not _the worst_ but close to it..." The sheep complained to himself. Suddenly there's a knock on the door and the mayor walks in. "Hey Curlos, how ya feeling buddy?" Aidan asks in a gentle tone. "Hey Aidan, I'm pretty sick today so I can't hang out today." Curlos punctuated his sentence with a sneeze. "Yeah Bangle told me you were sick." Aidan said as he reached behind his back and pulled out a bag. "That's why I stopped by with some medicine for you."

Curlos smiled gratefully and took the medicine from his friend. "Thanks amigo, you didn't have to do this." Aidan patted his friend on the back. "Nonsense, I'd do this for anyone and you'd do the same for me too. What are friends for?" Curlos continued smiling until a coughing fit interrupted. "I'll be back tomorrow with more medicine in case you need it, get some rest Curlos. Seriously you have two beds and you should be using one, I never see anybody use their beds, you guys are always sleeping standing up or sitting at the most." Aidan says on his way out as Curlos chuckles at the observation.

True to his word Aidan comes back with medicine the next day to help Curlos recover. "Hellooo nurse!" Curlos teases as Aidan hands him the medicine. "Shut up Curlos." Aidan says, trying not to laugh. "This is pretty cool of you amigo, you really don't have to go out of your way to do this." Curlos remarks as he takes his medicine. "I do this with anyone, what kind of mayor would I be if I ignore when one of my villagers is sick?" Curlos ponders the rhetorical question. "A normal mayor? I don't think personally delivering medicine and telling your citizens to get bed rest is a mayoral duty." Aidan smirks at this. "Exactly! Who would want to be known as a normal mayor? I'm an awesome mayor and don't you forget it!" Curlos laughs at his enthusiastic young friend. "I won't forget Aid."

Aidan brings in medicine ever day until the morning that Curlos wakes up to find himself completely recovered. The sheep walks outside for the first time in days and stretches as he takes a deep breath of air, taking in the scent of peaches and... Roses? Curlos looks around and notices his house is suddenly surrounded by gold roses that circle all the way around. Only one person in town has the gold watering can needed to make gold roses but Curlos could've guessed who did this without the obvious evidence. "I really won't forget it..."


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 1, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 7-present



"Forget it Bangle, can we just drop it?" Curlos grumbles to his nosy friend. "Come on Curlos gold axes don't just appear in The Void, where did you get it?" Bangle pressed. After Curlos said he had to go and turned to leave Bangle noticed the new toy Curlos had on his back and now she wasn't going to leave him alone until she got an answer. Curlos tried to walk faster but Bangle grabbed him by the shoulder roughly to stop him, he turned his head in slow and menacing manner. "You don't want to mess with _Crazy Curlos_ Bangle, that's not a game you can win." Bangle rolled her eyes. "Don't be like that Curlos, we're friends and there is no reason you can't..." Bangle trailed off as she inspected the axe. "The axe in engraved Curlos."

Curlos perked his head up at this odd change in subject before it sank in, and he looked up to see Bangle glaring at him. "Why does your axe say 'Aidan' on it Curlos? What did you do?" Curlos pulled away from Bangle's grasp. "I didn't do anything, stop bugging me over it." Before Bangle could press further they Curlos came to a sudden stop and his ears perked up as noise emanated in the direction of Fauna's house. Someone was whistling the end of K.K. Stroll while a guitar played. "Oh it's bad enough he had to come here but he's gonna get Fauna killed making that racket." Curlos ran back to Fauna's house to find Bella strumming her guitar and Aidan sitting on the ground next to Fauna as she worked on her garden.

"How about we do Lucky K.K. next? That's my personal favorite." Aidan asks Bella after she finishes the last few notes. Bella nods and starts to position her fingers when Curlos grabs her arm. "Are you all completely mad?" Bella's eyes glow red in surprise for a moment before she recognizes him, then raises an eyebrow at Curlos's remark. "Really Curlos? Really?" Curlos glares at the mouse. "Don't act like I'm some hypocrite, I know what kind of reputation I have a but this is completely different."

"Curlos, calm down buddy you're acting crazy." This casual remark didn't hold a hint of malice but everyone felt a huge wave of tension sweep over as Curlos turned to the one who was foolish enough to speak such words to him. "_What_ did you call me?" Aidan was either oblivious to the cold rage lurking behind Curlos's eyes or didn't care. "You heard me, you're acting crazy."

Suddenly Curlos was in Aidan's face grabbing him by the shirt to pull him to his feet to look him right in the eye. "I'm not talking about your accusations of insanity, I don't care about that!" Curlos snapped at the human, his voice lowered to a deeper more menacing tone. "_The other thing..._" Aidan looked confused. "What?" Curlos slammed Aidan into the wall of Fauna's house and presses a hoof against Aidan's throat, causing him to choke. "You do not have the right to call me *buddy* you-" Curlos is interrupted by a strong pair of arms pick him up like he weighs nothing and pulls him away from Aidan while Fauna and Bella rush over to the human, the brown fur with yellow stripes holding him is quickly recognized.

"I'll kill you all! You aren't friends! Your just a bunch of fools and traitors and if I don't finish you something worse will! You will all be dragged down to your doom by this pitiful excuse for a mayor!" Curlos gasps for air after his rant, forgetting to breath during his fit of rage. Everyone is silent except for Curlos and Aidan panting. Aidan is the first to speak. "Are you okay Curlos?" Curlos's eye twitches a little at the sound of Aidan's voice but his fury had calmed a bit and he answered in a calm tone. "Shut up Aidan." Aidan shakes his head and walks over to Bangle and Curlos. "Let him go Bangle." Everyone looks at Aidan like he's the craziest person in the immediate area. "What?" Four different voices ask at once. "You heard me, let him go... Please."

Bangle hesitates, looking at Aidan in complete confusion. "Oookay then, but don't do anything stupid." She relents as she carefully lets go of Curlos. Aidan looks directly at Curlos as the sheep glares back. "Curlos, I want you to hit me as hard as you can." Aidan says in a serious tone, causing Bangle to facepalm. "What did I just say!?"



Curlos and Aidan really have similar personalities, at least my interpretation of Curlos relates to the persona I give Aidan. Curlos wont currently admit to it but in chapter 4 he mentioned Aidan's interest in fashion rivals his own and they both happen to be a bit crazy (I mentioned in my previous story that Aidan liked to wear a hockey mask and carry an axe) but underneath the crazy they do care about others. They do have their differences, Curlos is fairly headstrong and his insanity can sometimes be less pretend than he claims while Aidan is naive and a bit selfish. I don't think I'll go into much detail about it in this the story but Aidan isn't a people person, he gets along with villagers well for the most part but he gets nervous around other humans so for a few villagers he simply didn't even try to find them a new home if there wasn't enough interest in them, like Curlos.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 8-past



Curlos stares at his new painting, a fine masterpiece bought off a shifty fox. Curlos had a good feeling about it and brought it to Reese to get it authenticated. "What do you mean it's fake!?" Curlos couldn't believe he was tricked, normally he tends to be better at reading others but his time in Crystal was starting to dull his otherwise sharp instincts. "I'm sorry Curlos, but the woman in this painting is supposed to have a blue scarf. If you want you can pay a disposal fee and I'll get rid of it for you." Reese offered. "I can't afford it right now..." Curlos said sadly as he walked out with the fake painting.

"Stupid stupid! I can't slip up like this, if I was in The Void then I'd be a snack for misjudging someone so badly. What am I going to do?" Curlos was worried, he was low on bells and out of practice dealing with the shifty types. _Perhaps the best way to get into the heads of shifty individuals and make back my money is to try my hoof at it, two birds with one stone..._ Out of the corner of his eye he spotted the perfect target. _Well... My little friend looks quite wealthy in his little crown, I'm sure he could afford to waste a little._

"Hey Aidan... Wanna buy my prized possession?" Curlos asked as Aidan walked by. "Prized possession?" Aidan asks curiously, coming to a stop. "Indeed, this wistful painting is a favorite of mine but I may be willing to part with it for the right price..." Curlos hinted with a mischievous glint in his eye. Aidan nodded his head, "Sure, can never have too many paintings, if Blathers doesn't need it then someone will."

After Aidan bought the painting and walked off Curlos felt a pang of guilt. "I shouldn't have done that, I don't think Aidan will hold it against me but-" Someone tapped on his shoulder. "What are you talking about Curlos?" Curlos nearly jumped out of his skin from Bangle's sudden interruption. "Nothing! Ahem, nothing, sorry I was just rambling to myself." Bangle looked at Curlos oddly but decided to drop it and left.

Curlos let out a sigh of relief. _I really am slipping up, nobody could sneak up on me like that in The Void and they shouldn't be able to if I return._ Curlos put his feelings of guilt aside, he knew he needed to be prepared for the worst, even if it meant he had to be the worst.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 9-present



Curlos stared at Aidan with a confused and suspicious glare. "You want me to do _what_ now?" Aidan maintained his serious face. "I haven't been here long and I don't fully understand what this place is but Fauna and Bella have told me some stuff about The Void, and some stuff about you." Aidan's expression softened. "I wouldn't wish this place on my worst enemy, let alone a close friend, so just let out your frustration." Aidan's voice cracked a little towards the end and despite his attempt at bravado looked like he was about to cry as he braced for a hit.

Curlos rolled his eyes. "I'm not going to hit you Aidan." Aidan looked at Curlos hopefully. Curlos slammed Aidan into the wall again but this time refrained from chocking him. "You think one little punch is enough to make up for all this!?" Bangle pulled Curlos back again but he kept yelling. "You don't want me to punch you because it will make _me_ feel better, you want me to do it because _you_ feel guilty, as you should, but you can't just waltz in here and act like we're still your friends."

Curlos pulled away from Bangle and stormed off, glancing back only to see the looks they gave him. Aidan watched him sadly, Fauna looked angry, Bella avoided eye contact and distracted herself by tuning her guitar again, Bangle just looked at him with disappointment. "Those idiots, they should hate him just as much as I do but they don't, because they're stupid." Curlos muttered under his breath as he retreated through the woods out of sight. "I see you're coming around on the 'everyone is an idiot' bandwagon, and personally I agree with you." Curlos darted his head around to see a pair of glowing yellow eyes peering through the nearby bushes.

Curlos sighed, "Go away Broccolo I'm in no mood to deal with you today." Broccolo emerged from the shadows, his glowing yellow eyes fade back to a cold black. "Not in the mood to deal with me? Curlos, I want to _help_ you my friend, I believe we can help each other." Curlos snorts in derision. "Don't call me your friend, I've had enough of 'friends' for one day." The little blue mouse climbs onto Curlos's back, lightweight enough that Curlos barely notices. "Oh don't be like that Curlos, you just need a little devil on your shoulder to show you the way to deal with this, Aidan didn't come here the same way we did meaning that we can use him to escape and then take him out in one go!"

Curlos pauses, considering Broccolo's words carefully. "I... I don't know, if you're suggesting what I think you'rs suggesting then it might be a bit farther than I'm willing to go." Broccolo rolled his eyes at Curlos's timid mumbling. "You were threatening to kill them all a few minutes ago Curlos, I think that ship has sailed." Curlos looked at Broccolo skeptically. "There is a difference between insane ranting in the heat of the moment and actually going through with it." Broccolo climbs off of Curlos and looks him in the eye.

"Curlos, fewer and fewer of your friends and allies are willing to take a chance in dealing with you, you're too out of control and you only get worse the longer you stay. I know you're reluctant to leave those so-called friends behind but we won't need friends once we escape and they wouldn't help us anyway." Curlos shifted uncomfortably, he knew the rodent was at least partially right. "If there is a way out then an attack probably isn't even necessary, we could probably just ask Aidan to-" Broccolo cut off Curlos with a surprisingly fierce glare. "You think he'll help? He already sent us away once because we didn't fit in with that _perfect town_ of his and he made it more than clear he'd rather have villagers who aren't us! I thought you despised Aidan more than anyone, including me. It isn't like you to be this uncertain... Don't tell me you have a thing for pretty-boy as well?" The sheep snarled at Broccolo. "No, I don't, and I resent that you even suggest such a thing. I'm in." Broccolo smirked, satisfied that his goading had set another domino in place. "Then let's do this..."


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

The final chapter, I'm working on the sequel already but I think this is a good place to pause as I prepare the third story. In these stories I've been experimenting with how to go about writing; the first one had each chapter from the perspectives of different villagers with a vague connection that can kinda be followed, this one was a more solid story that switches between past and present to slowly reveal why Curlos acts the way he does, and I think the last one will just be a story unless I think of something else I want to do with it.



Spoiler: Chapter 10-past



Aidan knocks on the door of Curlos's house and enters, his dark eyes surveying the boxes scattered throughout the room. "Hey Curlos..." The sheep finished patting down some tape on the box he was packing and turned to look at Aidan. "Hey." The exchange seemed brief and awkward but Aidan tried to continue the conversation anyway. "So I guess this will be the last time I see you Curlos, I'm gonna miss you." _You're not gonna miss me enough to want to keep me apparently._ "Yeah, I'll miss you too, I sent my picture to you in the mail so you won't forget me." Aidan nodded. "That's cool, I don't really use villager pics for much but I'll hang on to it." 

Curlos grinds his teeth a little but hid it well. "I don't really know where I'm gonna go, I don't suppose you know anybody who could use a villager like me in their town?" Curlos asked hopefully, but Aidan shook his head. "I'm afraid not Curlos, you know I like you but in general you aren't very popular." This remark made Curlos's blood boil, he struggled to keep his tone polite. "Can you at least try to find someone?" Aidan shook his head again. "I'm sorry Curlos but I'm just terrible at finding people to take villagers, I couldn't even find someone to take Bam when he left, I just don't know how I'll find anyone who will take you." Aidan tries to pat Curlos on the back in a gesture of comfort but the sheep pulls away. "I have to finish packing, you should go..." Curlos's voice dripped with venom and Aidan decided it was best to listen.

"Goodbye Curlos." Aidan called out as he walked out the door, a snort was the only response. Aidan closed the door behind him and turned to leave when he saw Bangle staring at him sadly. "I can't believe your letting him go Aidan, you two got along so well." Aidan rubbed his arm guiltily and glanced back at the door. "Curlos is great and all but I never planned to keep him here this long, he already overstayed his welcome." Bangle growled at Aidan. "I can't believe you, I've been here longer than Curlos, I suppose I've overstayed my welcome too?" Aidan looked up at Bangle in surprise. "What? No, you didn't overstay any welcome! I liked you when we first met but with Curlos I was waiting for the day he'd ask to move out since the day he moved in..." Bangle looked shocked but Aidan continued. "I just never thought he'd grow on me as much as he did, but he was never going to stay... I have to go, things to do and such." Aidan left, rubbing his eye a little and Bangle went her own way with a heavy heart.

Curlos meanwhile was leaning against the door and slumped to the ground with a lump in his throat, his vision blurred as tears threatened to burst from his eyes. "I should've seen this coming, they're all the same." Curlos sighed sadly, he blew his nose on his jade plaid scarf and threw it away. Through his blurry vision he spotted something blue in the corner. Wiping his eyes he recognized the periwinkle scarf Rory gave him and walked over to it. "Heh, Aidan really hated this stupid thing... I thought changing it would help, but it didn't..." Curlos wrapped the scarf around his neck tightly and started laughing, softly at first before the unnerving giggles turned into an uproar of hysterical laughter. "You want to tell me what I can't wear!? You can't tell me what to do, I'll use your clothes as furniture and laugh at your rage! Nobody will tell me I can't wear this scarf!" The mad laughter continued as tears steamed down his face, before eventually settling down into sobs. "Nobody..."


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

Chapter one of the new story that continues where chapter nine of the previous story left off. I have seven out of ten chapters done so I figured I'd start posting and I really think this is my best one yet. I know I say that about a lot of stuff but I wouldn't post if I didn't think it was good. By the way if you have any small voided villagers like squirrels, mice, hamsters, or small birds then I could use some background characters for Broccolo's gang, The Tiny Terrorists. So if you have any voided villagers that are small and you don't mind them being antagonists then I could use some (they could even leave the gang later if you want, ex-gang members are cool). If you have voided villagers that don't fit that description but you'd like to see cameo then they can still appear in future stories, they can even have a major role if you want, I'm open to suggestions.



Spoiler: Chapter 1



Aidan stared sadly in the direction Curlos vanished to. "I should go after him." Bella lightly smacked Aidan in the back of his head. "Don't be stupid kid, did you pay any attention to what just happened?" Aidan rubbed the spot Bella hit and glared at her. "I _did_ pay attention to what just happened and you know what I see? I see a good friend in a lot of pain and I have to do something about it." Bella pinches the bridge of her nose in exasperation and sighed. "Your naive goodwill is a nice change of pace from the usual gloom and doom around here but helping him is incredibly stupid, he gets crazier by the day and I can't even tell if he means it when he threatens to kill us all." Aidan smirks at his old friend. "Perhaps, but I haven't been in The Void all that long and even _I_ can tell that he is overdue for a kind gesture." Bella paused, there was a sense of familiarity in what Aidan said that she couldn't quite place.

Bangle was the first to speak up. "I'm willing to trust Aidan's judgement on this one, I do what I can but Curlos just has some issues to work out that I can't help him with." Fauna looked worried. "I don't want to sound like I'm doubting Aidan but he doesn't know _Crazy Curlos_, he only knows the old Curlos." Aidan puts a conforting hand on Fauna's shoulder. "You don't stop being who you are just because a situation is bad, if I can't handle my friends at their worst I don't deserve them at their best." Fauna still looked uncertain. "Everyone tends to be at their worst in The Void, but even by The Void's standards Curlos is known for being one of the craziest villagers here. There are some who can't even remember how to speak who aren't as insane." Aidan looked determined. "All the more reason to go after him."

Aidan started to head in the direction Curlos went. "If I don't return in an hour I probably got lost, send a search party if you feel like it." Aidan jokes. "Aidan you shouldn't go alone, it's dangerous!" Fauna called out, Aidan turned with a smirk. "Don't worry, I'm taking this sword I won from a fortune cookie." Aidan pulled out a sword from a letter he was using for extra storage and continued on his way, vanishing into the dark, mostly. Bella chuckled mirthlessly. "That kid is as bad at vanishing into the dark as the sheep, that blue scale armor suit is worse than Curlos's periwinkle scarf." Fauna looked worried, "Do you think he'll be alright?" Bella rubbed her chin thoughtfully. "I'm not sure, Curlos has been increasingly unpredictable but I haven't been hanging around him much lately... What do you think Bangle? If anyone knows what goes through Curlos's mind it's probably you." Bella is met with silence and she looks around. "Bangle?" Fauna looks around as well in surprise. "She vanished." Bella smirked. "Those boys could learn a thing or two about vanishing mysteriously from her."


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 9, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 2



Curlos leaned against the tree with a bored look on his face as Broccolo discussed the plan. "You got all that Curlos?" Curlos rolled his eyes. "Why did I agree to team up with you again?" Broccolo kicked Curlos in the shin and the sheep hissed, rubbing his leg in annoyance. "Who else are you going to team up with? Everyone else is sick of your insanity, your circle of allies keeps getting smaller every day. If we don't take our revenge and escape now we may not get another... opportunity." Broccolo suddenly seems distracted, his large ears twitched. "Something's coming, hide!" Broccolo hissed urgently, darting into the bushes as Curlos climbed into a tree.

Curlos peered out into the darkness until his eyes caught something blue and scaly approaching. _Is that Alli?_ Curlos wondered before the figure came close enough for him to see. "It's Aidan, and he's alone! This is our chance Curlos!" Broccolo hissed excitedly. Curlos sighed and dropped out of the tree causing the human to stumble back. "Curlos! You startled me there bud-er, I mean..." Curlos glared at the nervous human. "If it were up to me then you'd be worse than startled human." A light slap could be heard from the bush nearby, Curlos could guess that Broccolo was facepalming. "Curlos! Stick to the plan you numbskull!" Broccolo whispered in annoyance, underestimating how well tiny human ears can hear. "Is someone there?" Aidan asked, craning his head to try and look at the bush behind Curlos.

Broccolo sheepishly peered his head out of the bush with a nervous smile. "Oh, Aidan is that you?" Curlos stared at the little mouse in exasperation. "Seems you blew your cover there Broccolo..." The  rodent subtly elbowed Curlos to shut him up as Aidan looked at them in confusion. "Broccolo? What's going on?" Broccolo's thoughts raced as he tried to improvise his plan. "Well... I was just..." Broccolo noticed the sword Aidan had been carrying and had an idea. Reaching his paws behind his back he gave his own tail a painful twist and started crying as Curlos raised an eyebrow in confusion. "I was hiding in the bushes because The Void is such a scary place for a little guy like me... I have no way to defend myself, if I only had a weapon then I'd at least stand a chance..."

Broccolo sobs and Aidan kneels down next to him. "I'm so sorry Broccolo, here take my sword." Aidan hands over the weapon he had in his hands as Broccolo rubs his eyes. "R-really?" Broccolo asks, Aidan nods his head. "Sure, I have about five other Master Swords at home." Broccolo takes the sword while trying not to smirk. "So... Do you know how to get home then? I wouldn't want to take this sword without being sure that you could get more." Aidan rubs his chin thoughtfully. "Well when I dropped in through a portal, I was chased off by a blue alligator that was sleeping nearby but I had a rope tied to a bookcase so if it's still there then we should easily be able to find it and climb right out." Aidan looked down to find a sword pointed at his throat, Broccolo grinning menacingly at the other end. "There isn't going to be a 'we' Aidan, I've waited too long for revenge to just skip out of here with the one who sent me to this forsaken place!"

Aidan glanced nervously at Curlos. "Hey Curlos, I know you're angry at me but you don't really want me dead do you? I'd really appreciate it if you helped me, please?" Curlos crossed his arms and turned his head away, avoiding eye contact. Broccolo grinned like a madmouse and brought the sword back to prepare for a finishing blow. Aidan sighed sadly and shut his eyes. "Fair enough, I'm sorry for everything you guys had to deal with. Curlos, if you find that portal can you at least bring my other voided villagers back to Crystal? They shouldn't have to go through the things that made you a monster." Broccolo started to bring the sword down on Aidan's head but a golden axe caught it and pulled back. Curlos pushed past Broccolo and got right in Aidan's face. "A monster!? How dare you call me a monster? You're about to be killed and for your last words you get all high-and-mighty on me to make me feel bad? You don't know what you put me through!"


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 10, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 3



A dark figure crept through the woods, almost invisible to all but the sharpest eyes. Silent feet carefully but quickly move across the ground, avoiding every dead leaf and stick that would alert those nearby of their presence. Ears swivel like satellite dishes pick up a nearby conversation and the shadowy being climbs a tree for a better vantage point of the commotion being caused by a rat, a sheep, and a human. The group remains oblivious to the newcomer as they continue their heated argument.

"Curlos get out of the way, we could just finish this and go without anyone knowing! You're putting my plan in jeopardy!" Broccolo screeches at the manic sheep. "I couldn't care less about your plan, this little creep let me get thrown here again like every other mayor I had to deal with and he thinks he can call me a monster? Others harassed me with pitfall seeds, nets, hammers, whatever they could think of to drive away tier 5 villagers like me but this one. He became my best friend and then tossed me aside and forgot about me like I was nothing! I'd have preferred an enemy!" The sheep's words caused Aidan to flinch. "I didn't know! Nobody ever told me about the void!" Curlos glared at the human and leaned in close to make sure his next words were heard clearly. "_The Void_ is capitalized." Everyone paused in confusion at Curlos's bizarre statement, before continuing to argue loudly.

"Curlos you're completely insane, stand down so I can finish the human or I'll take you down too!" The blue rodent snarled, Curlos snorted derisively. "You and what..." The sheep paused, remembering something as Broccolo smirked. "Go ahead Curlos, finish that sentence." Curlos glared down at the little rat. "Don't tell me you brought your gang with you." Broccolo cackled wickedly, his eyes glowing yellow. "You think I just slink around the woods all by myself? I had to have a backup plan in case you didn't want to follow along like a good little sheep." Suddenly a group of nine small villagers emerged from behind trees, out of holes, and through bushes as Broccolo grinned. "The Tiny Terrorists are getting out of The Void, and there isn't going to be enough room in Crystal for anyone who isn't with us so you'd best pick a side."

Curlos looked down at the gold axe in his hooves as he pondered his options. His eyes narrowed for a moment before realizing something. Curlos suddenly grabs the front of Broccolo's shirt and leans in close to whisper something in his ear. Broccolo looks alarmed for a moment and then glances down at Curlos's axe before nodding once. "Tiny Terrorists, retreat..." A pink squirrel squeaks in surprise. "What? But we have them surrounded!" Broccolo glares at the squirrel and she goes quiet. Broccolo leads his gang away, sword still in his paws.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 11, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 4



Aidan nervously glances at Curlos. "So... I know you're mad but I wanted to talk. Are you still going to kill me?" Curlos turns to face Aidan with an unsettling grin. "Do I look mad to you?" Aidan nervously laughs. "I'm not entirely sure what kind of mad we're talking about now..." Curlos chuckles a bit. "Neither am I, but if you want to talk then I'm not going to interrupt... Unless I want to axe you a question!" Curlos laughs maniacally and Aidan backs away slowly until he hits a tree.

"Well... Curlos... I figured that if I was going to go and find the portal then I should bring back some of my friends and I know you don't consider me a friend anymore but I wanted to invite you." Curlos rubbed his chin thoughtfully. "Hmm, it is quite tempting to leave, even if it is with you... But how many of your 'friends' do you plan on taking?" Aidan straightens up a bit. "As many as I can find! I owe it to them." Curlos nods his head. "Well that's all well and good but some are quite difficult to find, especially Bruce! I know he's in The Void too but he is quite difficult to track down. How much time are you willing to spend hunting down Bruce?" Before Aidan can reply a gruff voice calls out. "He doesn't have to hunt down Bruce." The sound of hooves softly hitting the ground emanate from behind Curlos as a figure drops down from the nearby tree.

Curlos grins at Bruce's arrival. "Hey Brucey boy! I was starting to think you were avoiding me!" Bruce growls at Curlos. "Don't act all innocent Curlos, whatever mental issues you may have you know I don't tolerate potential killers." Curlos smirks at the cranky deer. "Why, whatever do you mean Bruce?" Bruce glares at the sheep. "I saw everything Curlos, you were about to help the rat kill Aidan!" Curlos keeps grinning. "You _saw_ everything huh? Did you _hear_ everything? Including what I whispered to Broccolo?" Bruce's anger turned to confusion as this seemingly irrelevant question. "I... Couldn't quite hear... Are you implying something or are you just being insane?" Suddenly something dropped from the trees above and landed on Bruce's head and he found himself trapped under a weighted net. "He's implying something." Bruce looked in the direction of the voice to find a sword pointed at his face.

3 minutes earlier

Curlos looked down at the gold axe in his hooves as he pondered his options. His eyes narrowed for a moment before realizing something, there was a familiar face spying on them from the tree above. Curlos suddenly grabs the front of Broccolo's shirt and leans in close to whisper something in his ear. "We're being watched, look at my axe, you need to retreat and regroup for an ambush." Broccolo looks alarmed for a moment and then glances down at Curlos's axe to see Bruce's reflection in the polished blade. Broccolo nods once in acknowledgement. "Tiny Terrorists, retreat..." A pink squirrel squeaks in surprise. "What? But we have them surrounded!" Broccolo glares at the squirrel and she goes quiet. Broccolo leads his gang away, sword still in his paws.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 12, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 5



Bruce glares at Curlos from under the net. "This is a new low Curlos, I expected better from you." Curlos rolls his eyes. "Really? Letting you get ambushed is a new low? Not the murder I was planning a few minutes ago but distracting you from a net is the lowest of the low?" Bruce snarled at the sheep. "You're betraying the only ones who give a damn about you to take revenge on someone who never meant any harm, this net means nothing but the break in trust means everything."

Curlos kneeled down by Bruce to look him in the eye. "The only ones who give a damn about me drift away, I haven't seen you in weeks and you're the closest friend I have besides Bangle. The only reason for that is because she just got here and isn't sick of me yet but it's only a matter of time, you got tired of having me for a sidekick." Bruce felt pity, but kept it hidden. "I work better alone Curlos, I didn't mean to have friends in the first place." Curlos snorted in annoyance. "A lot of people seem to feel that way about me..."

"Hey Curlos, if you're gonna be Jason Todd does that make me the Joker?" Curlos rubbed his temples in annoyance. "Shut up Aidan." Suddenly Curlos heard a loud squeak as something heavy struck the back of his head, not enough to knock him out but it left him dazed and he dropped the axe in shock. "No, I think you should really hear me out. I think I can be crazy too, perhaps not as crazy as you but enough to get by." Curlos turned to see Aidan carrying a hammer with a familiarly manic grin etched across his face. "This may be a toy hammer but it does it's fair share of damage to robots after about a hundred hits, let's see how many your thick skull can take."

Curlos stared at Aidan, complete confusion on his face. "Seriously? When did you get a hammer? And when did you start being crazy!?" Aidan cackled in a mad laugh of his own. "You don't think I'd give away my only weapon without a backup on hand? And Curlos? I was a madman when I first arrived in Crystal, I just toned it down since being a mayor required a bit of seriousness and you didn't arrive early enough to see _Crazy Aits_." Curlos glared at his nemesis. "You can't out-crazy me! I am the biggest basket-case in the void!" Aidan chuckled at this. "The Void is capitalized Curlos." Curlos paused at this bizarre statement. "Maybe you are crazy... Very well! Let us settle this once and for all!" Curlos yelled out dramatically, dragging a hoof across the ground and lowering his head for a charge.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 6



Curlos charges towards Aidan, his golden horns seem to shine despite the surrounding darkness. Aidan puts one hand out against Curlos's head, his shoes drag backwards creating a cloud of dust but the human remains standing against the charge and takes the opportunity to pummel Curlos with the hammer. Curlos stumbles and falls to the ground, disoriented. "What was that?" Aidan grinned down at Curlos. "That's the strategy I use for the hammer tour, stand in front of the robot and let it push you along with it and you can often get about five hits before it changes direction. Truth be told I'm disappointed it worked on you, I'd expect you to be smarter than some Roomba."

Suddenly a sword comes from Aidan's left and he just barely manages to catch it with his hammer. "Expecting Curlos to be smart isn't a very smart move in itself, why else would I bother with backup?" Broccolo sneers from the other end of the sword, Aidan smirks in return. "Getting bored just watching Broccolo? Sorry for ignoring you but me and Curlos were having a moment so if you could wait your turn..." Broccolo tries to sweep his sword at Aidan's feet, causing him to stumble back to avoid it. "Silence human, I'm taking you down right now."

"No, _I'm_ taking him down... Ow my head... I've waited too long for vengeance." Curlos rises to his feet while rubbing his head. Aidan takes advantage of the momentary distraction to strike Broccolo in the face with the hammer then tries to charge Curlos before either of them can recover. Aidan trips over an unseen rope and falls to the ground at Curlos's feet, each end is held by a member of Broccolo's gang. "The best advantage The Tiny Terrorists have is that our small size makes us hard to notice, even when we're right under your feet!" A pink squirrel jeers at Aidan. Curlos tries to stomp on Aidan's head but he rolls to the side and manages to get up. Broccolo approaches, a black eye forming from the hammer's blow and his hair was a complete mess making him abnormally menacing.

With a start Aidan realizes he lost the hammer when he fell and now he was surrounded. "So... Are you guys sure you don't want to talk about this?" Broccolo growled at Aidan. "I don't think so, I've had enough talking." Broccolo started to bring his sword down on Aidan's head but the blade was stopped by a gold axe. "I think _I'd_ like to talk about this..."


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 14, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 7



Everyone turned to stare at the sudden arrival of Bangle, who had the golden axe Curlos dropped earlier. "Sorry Aidan, I know I said I trusted your judgement but you have pretty bad judgement." Aidan rubbed the back of his head. "Yeah, fair enough." Broccolo glared at Bangle's intrusion. "You should leave now Bangle, we still have you outnumbered and you won't get another chance to walk away." Bangle smiled down at the angry mouse. "Why don't you count those numbers again?" Broccolo took a quick look around and realized that Fauna was standing nearby with her shovel, Bella  sitting on an amp with her guitar at the ready, and the net holding Bruce had been cut open and surrounded by five unconscious gang members that had been guarding him.

Broccolo tried not to show his nervousness. "W-well, you're still outnumbered! I still have myself, four gang members, and Curlos against the five of you." Bangle glared at Curlos. "Curlos, are you actually against us? You can still join us but if you fight us then I'm not talking to you anymore." Curlos crossed his arms and leaned against a tree. "I'm not gonna fight you Bangle but there's no way I'm going to protect Aidan, I'll just watch from over here and hope he dies in the fight." 

Bangle shakes her head disapprovingly. "That's cold Curlos, guess you don't want earplugs then." Curlos tilted his head to the side in confusion. "Why would I want-" Suddenly a deafeningly loud chord emerges from the speaker Bella was sitting on. Curlos clutched his ears and fell to his knees, as did Broccolo and his remaining gang members. Aidan looked pained by the noise but his human ears were much less sensitive and he wasn't immobilized so he took the chance to pick up the sword Broccolo dropped. Broccolo opened his eyes to find the sword inches from his face. "Heh, you know maybe I would like to talk about this after all?" The sword pulled back and Broccolo flinched, expecting to be stabbed.

Instead Aidan rested the sword against his shoulder casually and kneeled down next to Broccolo. "I'd like to talk too, if you want you can still come with us." Broccolo raised one eyebrow and stared at Aidan. "You really do have bad judgement don't you?" Aidan shrugged dismissively. "Perhaps, but that isn't an answer. Come on, you were a friend of mine at some point and I still have your villager pic to prove it." Broccolo rose to his feet. "You aren't very bright are you? There's only room in your town for ten villagers, you can't bring all of us. My gang would have had to force everyone else out of your town just to fit us all in, and even that would've required me to betray Curlos and leave him here." Curlos stopped rubbing his ear for a moment. "What?" Broccolo walked over to the pink squirrel and helped her up. "Good luck Aidan, I don't actually want you to have good luck but I figure I might as well try to jinx you in a final act of spite."

Aidan looked at his sword for a moment. "Hey Broccolo, you can hang on to this." Aidan tossed the sword to the ground at Broccolo's feet, the mouse looked up at Aidan with a questioning expression. "I told you I had plenty of those, you seem like you'll need it more than I do. Just do me a favor and don't kill any innocents with it." Broccolo smiled for a moment before picking up the blade. "I'm not making any promises." With the sword in hand Broccolo gathers his gang and they vanish into the night.



Am I trying too hard to be unexpected here? I think I might be but I don't get a lot of feedback so it's hard to say.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 8



Curlos watched Broccolo's gang leave and realized he should make his escape as well. The sheep slowly backed away into the dark, his dark brown fur vanished easily but before he could make a full retreat something grabbed his periwinkle scarf and dragged him back. "Hkk! Let go of my scarf Bruce! You ruined my dramatic exit!" Bruce rolled his eyes. "I told you a million times Curlos, the scarf is what ruins your attempts to vanish mysteriously." Bruce shoved the sheep back into the clearing where he fell at the feet of where the others still stood.

Curlos looked around at the exasperated faces of the group. "Whatever, you guys don't have the _guts_ to kill me so do your worst!" Bangle facepalmed in annoyance. "Is that really all you have to say for yourself?" Curlos paused and chose his next words carefully. "I don't regret trying to get revenge on Aidan, but I'm sorry I had to turn against you to do so Bangle." Bangle looked surprised at Curlos's sudden change in tone but she went back to glaring and Curlos continued. "I won't try to take revenge again, I might not try to help him if others try to kill him, but I'm done with seeking revenge."

Curlos noticed something in the corner of his eye and realized Aidan was holding out his hand to help him up. "Well I'm fine with that, once we're back in Crystal you won't have to stop others from killing me." Curlos looked at Aidan skeptically and hesitantly took Aidan's hand. "We?" Aidan nods cheerfully. "Sure why not? I'd be fine with having you back in Crystal." Everyone stared at the human in sheer confusion, none more so than Curlos. "I know you said you can be crazy but did you pay any attention to what just happened? There is a subtle but important difference between crazy and stupid." Aidan chuckled and patted Curlos and the back. "I _did_ pay attention to what just happened Curlos, and let me tell you something..." Aidan looked Curlos in the eye and suddenly looked very serious. "You still aren't even in my top five worst villagers."

Curlos started to open his mouth to say something but Aidan cut him off. "Curlos, just come back with us. You don't have to go back to being my friend but you can at least allow me the peace of mind of knowing you're safe." Curlos glared at Aidan and leaned in ominously. "I want to wear the scarf..." Aidan crossed his arms in annoyance. "Fine, just don't spread it to anyone else." Curlos smirked and nodded his head. "Done, now let's go find the portal."


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 9



"So a sleeping gator is the first thing you saw when you arrived? Figures you'd open a portal right in the middle of Alli's territory." Curlos gripes as they make their way through The Void. "Oh yes that was totally intentional, why if I did it any better I'd have climbed down straight into her mouth! I always wanted to be a midnight snack for some angry monster in trashcan Narnia." Aidan quips back to the smug sheep. "Will you two shut up? We'll all be midnight snacks if you don't keep it down!" Bella whispers in annoyance. "Right, let's take advice about being quiet from the mouse that carries an amp and guitar all over The Void! Perhaps the stealthy thing to do is to disguise ourselves as rockstars and put on a concert!" Curlos taunts at the white mouse, before Bella can offer a rebuttal Bruce growls loudly causing everyone to pipe down as they reach Alli's territory.

Aidan takes the lead as he starts to recognize the area. Stepping over the log he left his helmet on after his arrival he waved the others over and pointed. In a clearing a rope dangled from a  barely visible portal, it would be difficult to spot if you weren't looking for it. The group cautiously approached the rope, everyone keeping their eyes peeled. Alli was nowhere to be seen, which on any given day can either be really good or really bad. Aidan led the climb up the rope with Curlos and the others close behind.

Aidan climbed up through the portal to the familiar surroundings of his home and started to reach down to grab Curlos's hoof to let him up. Curlos smiled at this kind gesture and started to reach up when a roar made him freeze. The others  dropped to the ground and scattered as Alli tore into the clearing and reached the base of the rope. The vicious gator jumped up to wrap her claws around Curlos's ankle. The sheep lost his grip on the rope and slammed into the ground with a loud thud, a cloud of dust rising around him. Curlos attempted to scoot backwards as Alli loomed over the him. "Hey Alli, long time no see! What's it been, three, four days since you tried to kill me? Must be a record for us..." The roar that followed made Curlos's scarf flutter like  a hurricane hit him in the face. "Your breath smells nice today, kinda fruity. Did you eat Tangy or did Aidan drop some peaches when you chased him from the portal?"

Alli's claws dug into Curlos's scarf and prevented him from scooting back further. Bruce tried firing stones from his silver slingshot at the fierce alligator but he focus doesn't waver from Curlos. "Have at thee foul beast!" A shout comes from above and much to everyone's surprise Aidan falls out of the portal dressed as a knight with a hammer in each hand and two swords on his back. He lands on Alli's back with a loud bang as metal hits scales and they both get the wind knocked out of them. "Ow, I was going to whale on her with these hammers but I can't quite breath now..." Aidan wheezed out in a breathless tone. Alli recovered faster and stood back up with her ire now directed at the human helplessly gasping for air on her back. She tries to swipe at him with her claws but he dodges, though his reflexes are slowed and he clearly can't keep it up. Alli slams her back into a tree and Aidan falls off of her with a pained cry. Aidan looks up to see Alli moving toward him and he tries to back up only to be stopped by the tree he had just slammed into. Alli starts to lunge and Aidan shuts his eyes, when nothing happens he opens them to see Alli's claws met with Bangle's as they attempted to push each other back.

"Wow, I forgot how big Bangle was..." Aidan looked up in surprise at Curlos who was suddenly right next to him, Bangle turned her head just enough to leer at the sheep. "Watch your mouth Curlos, or else I might be having lamb chops for dinner..." Curlos chuckled nervously and helped Aidan up. "What happened to not helping if others try to kill me?" Curlos rolled his eyes at Aidan. "I said _might_ not, besides you came back for me... Even if you did take your time." Aidan nodded in agreement. "I had to stop by my armory for weapons, I thought they would help. I lost the hammers again already but I also have these." Aidan pulled something out of his pocket and showed it to Curlos. "That can work, give them to Fauna." Aidan ran off as Curlos prepared to put his plan into action.


By the way Tangy wasn't actually eaten, I don't even know if Tangy is in The Void, Curlos just has a dark sense of humor at times. Despite the dark setting I try to keep things clean so I don't want to imply that casual death is constantly going on outside the main story.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 17, 2015)

Spoiler: Chapter 10



Alli roared and snarled at Bangle in an animalistic manner, Bangle tried to remain more civilized in general but in the heat of things she couldn't help herself from letting out a fearsome roar of her own. With Alli's claws occupied Curlos took the opportunity to dive head-first into her exposed stomach causing her to stumble back several feet and land in a freshly dug pitfall seed. With Alli stuck Fauna raised her shovel high and brought in down on Alli's head, knocking her unconscious. Everything was suddenly very quiet except for the heavy breathing of several individuals trying to catch their breath. Curlos walked over to Alli and gently patted her on the head. "Goodbye Alli, I'm gonna miss you." Bella facepalmed in exasperation. "There is something wrong with you Curlos, get away from her before she wakes up and eats your face."

Once again everyone ascends up the rope to reach the portal, Aidan climbs through first. Curlos reaches his hoof out to touch the portal again but the portal only ripples at his touch without giving way. "What the... I can't go through!" Aidan looks alarmed and tries reaching through to pull Curlos up but the sheep can't breach the portal. "Why won't this work?" Aidan cries in desperation. "Because you have ten villagers. The Void doesn't give up its residents so easily and when it does you need room for whatever may come, even then you can not take back your own." Aidan turned in surprise to see a girl in a HHA jacket staring at him sadly. "Lila! What do you mean?" Lila approached slowly. "You can not simply take back your villagers as easily as you sent them away. While it is possible for them to return you'll find that the path is far more perilous."

Aidan knelt by the trashcan, tears in his eyes as he stared down at his friends. "There has to be something I can do..." Lila shook her head sadly, though Aidan didn't even look up to see. "I'm afraid the only thing you can do is get out of the way..." Aidan paused in confusion. "Get out of the way...?" Suddenly the heavy bookcase that Aidan had tied the rope to toppled over and Aidan scrambled away as the trashcan was crushed. Aidan looked up at Lila in shock. "Sorry Aidan, The Void would eventually have either killed you or trapped you there and I couldn't risk it." Aidan got up and started to storm towards Lila in rage but was stopped as she held up a sword to his throat and all he could do was glare. "You're a monster! You didn't even let me say goodbye or offer them extra supplies..."

Lila lowered the sword. "Apologies Aidan, but I couldn't risk it." Aidan sneered at her. "Because I could be trapped or killed? Do you think I care about that when my friends _are_ trapped and could be killed?" Lila grabbed the front of Aidan's shirt. "You don't get it you fool! You aren't just some alternate character that can be deleted and sent to The Void without consequences, I wouldn't care so much if you were, you are a mayor! If you go then this entire town goes as well..." Aidan goes quiet, tears fill his eyes and Lila starts to leave, but she pauses to say one last thing in a gentle tone. "They'll be okay, most of them have been to The Void before and those that haven't have friends that do... As long as they watch out for each other they'll be able to survive, perhaps they'll even be able to live."


I intended this as the last chapter but then I felt like I should show what happened on the other side of the portal so I wrote an epilogue yesterday and I'll be posting that tomorrow.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler: Epilogue



"I'm afraid the only thing you can do is get out of the way..." Lila's words echoed through the portal as Curlos pounded at the portal. Curlos tried to peer through the other side but the only thing he could see from this angle was the bookcase with a rope tied to it. Suddenly Lila goes over to the bookshelf and gives it a shove and the last thing to be heard was Aidan's voice. "Get out of the way...?" Before he scrambles away. The portal closes abruptly as the bookcase crashes down on it and the rope cuts off sending everyone crashing to the ground. 

"Ah well, I never expected it to be that easy anyway." Curlos lamented above the sound of his friend's groans. "Get off Curlos, you can piss and moan later." Bruce said as he shoved the sheep off to the side. Curlos got up and brushed himself off. "I thought something sharp was stabbing me in the back, you should file down your horns like Hellboy or something." Bruce gave Curlos a light shove. "Like you don't compare me to comic books enough, perhaps you should get rid of your horns first and let me know how that works out for you." Curlos laughs, the first genuine non-maniacal laugh in a while.

Bangle, Bella and Fauna look at Curlos like he's crazy despite, or possibly _because_ of his normal laugh. After the laugh dies down Bangle is the first to speak up. "Why are you so chipper? I'd think you'd be more upset than any of us." Curlos smiled gently at Bangle. "Upset? I never really expected to make it back to Crystal even if I wanted to, I still have the stuff I looted from him; a gold axe, a supply of perfect peaches, and a timer he had on him for some reason... I don't know why he had that, here you take it."

Curlos tosser the timer at Bangle who still looked confused. "You didn't want to go back to Crystal? After all that?" Curlos nodded and started to walk away. "We should go before Alli wakes up." Bangle ran to catch up to Curlos as the others followed. "Curlos, did you really not want to go back to Crystal? This isn't just a sour grapes thing is it?" Curlos slowed his pace to look at Bangle sadly. "I'm more at peace with what happened between me and Aidan now and I'm glad for that but I can't go back to Crystal, it was an important chapter of my life but I gotta look to the future..."

Curlos looked around to see his friends were fairly downcast, he pulled out a basket of perfect peaches. "Hey guys, I know it's a bummer that things didn't work out but I'd like to propose a toast! I don't exactly have fancy drinks so everyone just take a peach." Bangle raised an eyebrow but took a peach anyway and the others joined in. "To the future! May it lead us to a brighter place, because it's not like things can get any worse! Unless I invoked Murphy's Law just now!" Bella facepalmed and tried not to laugh but she found herself giggling and the rest of the group joined in, even Bruce chuckled slightly. Curlos gently bumped his peach against Bangle's in a toast and they both dug in.


The last chapter of the third installment of my void saga. I'm still writing stuff but that will probably be the last we see of Aidan unless I write about the town of Crystal but that isn't really void related so I don't think I'd post here. For now I do have more void stories in the works, I'm about halfway through a new void story already and have another couple planned. A while back Curlos started appearing in the shops area of my town and I wrote a short story about his escape but I'll be hanging on to it until I'm done writing for him. If anyone wants to see it you can pm me and I'll send it to you but it isn't officially canon until I'm done writing for Curlos so the final version may or may not be edited depending on what comes up in my stories.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

I know I'm not a moderator, but STOP. SPAMMING!!


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I know I'm not a moderator, but STOP. SPAMMING!!



Spamming? I want a second opinion, I don't think this is spamming. This is a forum to share stories and other creative ideas. I'm not bumping or anything here, I contribute something different every time to the topic and only once a day unless I'm responding to someone. I don't think once a day is unfairly taking any attention away from other topics and at least two people mentioned they liked my stories even though they don't always post responses.

I will admit that one such post commenting on my story was two pages ago and the other person who liked it only sent a pm but I'd say this thread isn't dead yet and I don't believe my posts are truly unwanted bumps. This thread has a history of ups and downs in how active it is, it's just in a bit of a lull right now.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 6, 2015)

I haven't done anything for this thread since spring, man... I should draw something...

But I don't know what, exactly...


----------



## Shadow Star (Feb 16, 2015)

So, wow how long has it been since I was meaning to get another chapter on here? XD Anywho, I'm not quite sure what caused me to ditch this for some time. I think college and family life mostly. While college is still trying to drag me away, I feel like this can be a great stress relief as I do find writing to be helpful. Probably quite soon I'll put up the next chapter of Shep's Search. Also I felt like I should mention for those who still write stories on this, if anyone would like to use my voided villagers in their stories, go right ahead.
Fang
Nibbles
Mira
Hamlet
Hazel
Blanche
Rhonda
Violet
Chow
Merry
and Shep (though in reality he wasn't voided, but since I'm claiming him to be for my story, you can use that variant of him XD)


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

I want to do something in this cries


----------



## Shadow Star (Feb 16, 2015)

Spoiler: Shep's Search: Chapter 3; Final Letter's



Much like Mira had described to me, the path towards Fang's house was pretty straight forward. The walk was silent, the only sound being from the river I had to cross on the way to Fang's. Aside from that, it was just silence all around me. But, it did give me a chance to properly look at the world around me... my new home, I guess.

Much like the train station and the route to Nibble's home, the world was very bleak. You would only have to be here for a few seconds to pick up a lot of emotions of this place. I could try and list them, but there would be too many to list. In short, the feelings range from despair and sorrow to anger and confusion. Far off into the distance, I could see flickering lights from what I assume would be other villages. It makes me wonder why my 3 dearest friends stayed so cut off from everyone else. Was it really that bad here? Sure, it seemed bleak and dark, but wasn't there a way to brighten it up? Though I didn't have much time to dwell on my thoughts as the familiar house I knew too well came into sight.

His house seemed like any other house here. It was dull, depressing and showed slight damage. His mailbox had the mail icon flicked up, the 'ding' sound and light going in sync to alert him of mail. I wanted to see what was inside, but felt that would be rude. I ignored it and went up to the door to knock. Upon knocking, movement could be heard from inside but nothing opened the door. So, I did as Mira advised and went to the mailbox to get the key.

As I opened the mailbox, the new mail icon flicked back down as I took out the key and noticed an opened letter inside. Since Fang had already read from it, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to read it. It was probably just a reminder about a birthday. If I recall, Rhonda's birthday may have just been if she was in town. However, it wasn't. Instead, it was a letter from Miku. The paper was the petal paper, Miku's personal favourite. I doubted on reading it but since the paper looked quite old, I started to read.

_Dear my beloved Fang,
Thank you very much for the birthday party you threw for me today. You really caught me by surprise! It was great fun though, so I thought I should give you a gift in return. I hope you like it as much as I do. I'm holding you to your promise of making my wish come true! "We'll always be friends!" Don't forget to stop by sometime, I'm working on something upstairs I think you'll enjoy!
We'll always be friends, ~Miku_

How odd. Miku celebrated her birthday with me not too long ago and Fang was gone by then. This means it was from her first birthday in Konoha as mayor, when they were super close.
"Shep, put the letter back." a deep and dark voice spoke. Looking up from the letter, I saw Fang in the doorway and his appearance was different completely compared to how I remembered him, though it was hard to tell as the light from inside caused more of a silhouette.
"Fang?" I asked. He motioned to step inside the house, but his unnerving glare wasn't all that comforting. "Maybe.... you'd like to read it?" I offered. He grunted, stepping out of the house and snatching the letter out of my paws and quickly inspected it to make sure there was no damage. Nodding in satisfaction, he made his way into the house, motioning me to follow.

_What happened to you?_



So I finally got this done. I wasn't quite sure where I was going with this but I think it turned out well. Now onto the notes!



Spoiler: Story Notes!



So Fang finally appears. I was still debating what to do with his personality, but I think seeing as he's a cranky, he'll initially be grumpy to everyone he sees, even old friends. However, give him time and he warms up. However as he warms up, you see he isn't as jolly as most crankies end up being once you befriend them. Instead, you'll start to see how upset he is at leaving and how frustrated and upset he gets when he talks about Miku not visiting him and not being able to leave the void. At the same time though, he will speak fondly of her.

As for the letter, it was probably a tad too long for what the games allowed, but I figured I'd make it nice so Fang would have something to reflect on. My theory for him keeping it in the mailbox is that this was the final letter he got from Miku and part of him can't look at it due to it reminding him of his home town and Miku. But, he keeps it in the mailbox because a part of him then feels like Miku is still keeping in touch with him. He's using the letter to hold onto his sanity even though he's fully accepted that he can't go back. As for the gift Miku sent him, well you'll see it next chapter 

Overall not much development here aside from the introduction of Fang. I think within the next couple of chapters, a possible flashback will occur to do with the relationship between Miku and Fang. Still, I'm hoping I can get back into this again. ^_^


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 19, 2015)

Weeee... haven't seen this thread in a long time... time to add my story...



Spoiler:  Tweetville



Welcome to Tweetville, home of happiness and kindness, not a single good deed goes unnoticed here. The animals are smiling and happy as they shower you with greetings, gifts, and compliments every day. Our friend Yui (pronounced you) suspected nothing when she moved here, how could she? The paths were candy themed, somehow they got pink trees to grow and lots of fruits grew here. Plus there was plenty of things to do, fishing, catching bugs, shopping and socializing. Yui were happy here in Tweetville, and Tweetville was happy with you.

       One day Diana asked Yui if she would go shopping with her, Merengue, and Fauna, the glamorous girls of Tweetville. It was an honor to her to go shopping with them. It wasn't like a high school scenario, popular girls and not-so popular girls, it was more like a first experience thing. All the villagers talked to Yui and were friends with her, but Yui didn't really know what they did behind the scenes when they weren't around her. Yui happily told them "yes" and headed back home to get ready. If she were to go shopping 
with glitzy girls, what would she wear, say, what would she even do?

     Yui did what she thought was best, be herself but be a little bit fancy with it. So she did her hair with her usual pink bow, wore her favorite dress, a blossom dress, put on some pale pink eyeshadow and some white shows with a black bow on them. Yui grabbed her purse and ran out to meet them at T&T Emporium, she didn't see them so she decided to go window-shopping. She peeked in through a window into Leif's area and noticed that someone was in there. Yui watched and listened as the two talked about something.

"Make sure nobody knows about this..." the customer asked.
   "Why not?" Leif curiously asked as a question mark appeared above his head.
"Because I said not to!" the customer's voice was harsh.
    "Okay.. if nobody asks.."
"Good." Yui wondered what just happened as Merengue poked her "Hey! Yui, ready to shop?" Fauna asked. How long had they been standing there? Yui wondered. "Yeah... lets go!" she shook it off as she walked inside. The customer seemed to be gone and Yui was curious as to where he could of hidden. "Come on, slowpoke!" Diana practically dragged her up the stairs to Gracie's floor, her wallet would be cleaned out by the end of this spree..

--END OF PART 1---


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2015)

"I'm afraid the only thing you can do is get out of the way..." Lila's words echoed through the portal as Curlos pounded at the portal. Curlos tried to peer through the other side but the only thing he could see from this angle was the bookcase with a rope tied to it. Suddenly Lila goes over to the bookshelf and gives it a shove and the last thing to be heard was Aidan's voice. "Get out of the way...?" Before he scrambles away. The portal closes abruptly as the bookcase crashes down on it and the rope cuts off sending everyone crashing to the ground. 

"Ah well, I never expected it to be that easy anyway." Curlos lamented above the sound of his friend's groans. "Get off Curlos, you can piss and moan later." Bruce said as he shoved the sheep off to the side. Curlos got up and brushed himself off. "I thought something sharp was stabbing me in the back, you should file down your horns like Hellboy or something." Bruce gave Curlos a light shove. "Like you don't compare me to comic books enough, perhaps you should get rid of your horns first and let me know how that works out for you." Curlos laughs, the first genuine non-maniacal laugh in a while.

Bangle, Bella and Fauna look at Curlos like he's crazy despite, or possibly because of his normal laugh. After the laugh dies down Bangle is the first to speak up. "Why are you so chipper? I'd think you'd be more upset than any of us." Curlos smiled gently at Bangle. "Upset? I never really expected to make it back to Crystal even if I wanted to, I still have the stuff I looted from him; a gold axe, a supply of perfect peaches, and a timer he had on him for some reason... I don't know why he had that, here you take it."

Curlos tosser the timer at Bangle who still looked confused. "You didn't want to go back to Crystal? After all that?" Curlos nodded and started to walk away. "We should go before Alli wakes up." Bangle ran to catch up to Curlos as the others followed. "Curlos, did you really not want to go back to Crystal? This isn't just a sour grapes thing is it?" Curlos slowed his pace to look at Bangle sadly. "I'm more at peace with what happened between me and Aidan now and I'm glad for that but I can't go back to Crystal, it was an important chapter of my life but I gotta look to the future..."

Curlos looked around to see his friends were fairly downcast, he pulled out a basket of perfect peaches. "Hey guys, I know it's a bummer that things didn't work out but I'd like to propose a toast! I don't exactly have fancy drinks so everyone just take a peach." Bangle raised an eyebrow but took a peach anyway and the others joined in. "To the future! May it lead us to a brighter place, because it's not like things can get any worse! Unless I invoked Murphy's Law just now!" Bella facepalmed and tried not to laugh but she found herself giggling and the rest of the group joined in, even Bruce chuckled slightly. Curlos gently bumped his peach against Bangle's in a toast and they both dug in.

The last chapter of the third installment of my void saga. I'm still writing stuff but that will probably be the last we see of Aidan unless I write about the town of Crystal but that isn't really void related so I don't think I'd post here. For now I do have more void stories in the works, I'm about halfway through a new void story already and have another couple planned. A while back Curlos started appearing in the shops area of my town and I wrote a short story about his escape but I'll be hanging on to it until I'm done writing for him. If anyone wants to see it you can pm me and I'll send it to you but it isn't officially canon until I'm done writing for Curlos so the final version may or may not be edited depending on what comes up in my stories.

Well it has been quite a while since I dropped by this forum, I'm glad to see people are actually still coming. I read through the stories posted and they are looking good. I have a story I was working on but I put it on hiatus due to lack of interest but if the forum is really coming out of it's lull then I may have to finish it up if anyone is interested.
---

Shadow Star-Glad to see a third chapter on this one. Normally I'd have to go back and reread the previous chapters after this much time but I actually remembered this story straight away, that is fairly unusual for me but it's a great story so far and something about it stuck in my mind rather well.

CuteLuka<3-I like what I see so far here. Funny thing, I picture Leif doing that question mark emote in my head as clearly as when he does that in the game. In any other story it would be odd to describe a question mark appearing over someone's head but anyone who plays the game knows exactly what that means. A bit of constructive criticism, when a character is thinking something in their head like that How long had they been standing there? Yui wondered. part of your story I find it helps to use italics so it sticks out a bit more and you can see exactly where it begins and ends: How long had they been standing there? Yui wondered.

Well it has been quite a while since I dropped by this forum, I'm glad to see people are actually still coming. I read through the stories posted and they are looking good. I have a story I was working on but I put it on hiatus due to lack of interest but if the forum is really coming out of it's lull then I may have to finish it up if anyone is interested.
---

Shadow Star-Glad to see a third chapter on this one. Normally I'd have to go back and reread the previous chapters after this much time but I actually remembered this story straight away, that is fairly unusual for me but it's a great story so far and something about it stuck in my mind rather well.

CuteLuka<3-I like what I see so far here. Funny thing, I picture Leif doing that question mark emote in my head as clearly as when he does that in the game. In any other story it would be odd to describe a question mark appearing over someone's head but anyone who plays the game knows exactly what that means. A bit of constructive criticism, when a character is thinking something in their head like that How long had they been standing there? Yui wondered. part of your story I find it helps to use italics so it sticks out a bit more and you can see exactly where it begins and ends: How long had they been standing there? Yui wondered.


----------



## CainWolf (Mar 3, 2015)

Well it has been quite a while since I dropped by this forum, I'm glad to see people are actually still coming. I read through the stories posted and they are looking good. I have a story I was working on but I put it on hiatus due to lack of interest but if the forum is really coming out of it's lull then I may have to finish it up if anyone is interested.
---

Shadow Star-Glad to see a third chapter on this one. Normally I'd have to go back and reread the previous chapters after this much time but I actually remembered this story straight away, that is fairly unusual for me but it's a great story so far and something about it stuck in my mind rather well.

CuteLuka<3-I like what I see so far here. Funny thing, I picture Leif doing that question mark emote in my head as clearly as when he does that in the game. In any other story it would be odd to describe a question mark appearing over someone's head but anyone who plays the game knows exactly what that means. A bit of constructive criticism, when a character is thinking something in their head like that *How long had they been standing there? Yui wondered.* part of your story I find it helps to use italics so it sticks out a bit more and you can see exactly where it begins and ends: _How long had they been standing there?_ Yui wondered.

Gingersnap35-Interesting interpretation of The Void if I do say so myself, not a lot of people speculate about the happenings of when an entire town gets deleted so it's good to see someone delving into the less discussed aspects of The Void.
---
I look forward to seeing more from everybody, this is good stuff. If anybody wants to use my void villagers, especially my crazy little interpretation of Curlos, then feel free to do so. If anyone wants feedback or advice on any void stories I'll be happy to help.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 13, 2015)

Holy smokes its been a while since i visited this thread. Is it dead?


----------



## CainWolf (Mar 15, 2015)

It's not quite dead yet but it seems to be in a bit of a lull, I still lurk around ready to reply to anything though.


----------



## CainWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

Occasional lurking aside I only check back so often, I've been getting a tad sidetracked and one person lurking doesn't keep a forum active. If anyone comes here again feel free to message me, I do appreciate the stories on here and would enjoy seeing how they come to a close if they do. For my own part I leave behind Curlos's last tale... Or is it? Depend on if anyone cares but responses have always been too few and far between so I'm done posting here unless it's requested. I do have an unfinished story sitting around for The Void about Alli so if someone is interested then private message me and I could send it to you but it's too incomplete to post here and I'm too unmotivated to finish.

Anyway here's Curlos's last thing, I wrote it after he started appearing in my stores area to commemorate his apparent escape but wanted to hold off until I was done writing for him. There are more ideas in my head I had in mind for him but I'm sure there are other crazies besides Curlos to fill _The Void_ he left (Groan in agony from the bad pun! Your pain amuses me!) but that's just if The Void Project returns or if anyone cares about my stories in particular. Hope you enjoy.



Spoiler: Curlos's Freedom



"Hey Curlos! Gonna ditch that stupid scarf finally?" A cruel but squeaky voice jeers. The golden-horned ram ignores the taunt and finishes tying a periwinkle scarf to the highest branch of the dead tree he enjoyed hiding in most. Curlos dropped down and gazed up at the slightly tattered scarf as it fluttered in the chilling wind like a flag. Curlos patted the trunk of the tree he had hid in more than any other and softly said his farewell. "You served me well on the many occasions I took sanctuary in your branches, until next time old friend."

"Curlos... That's a tree... You're talking to a tree..." Broccolo says in a cautious tone, unsure of Curlos's thin line between humorous and madness. Curlos smirked, still not looking at his little friend. "I'm well aware Broccolo, but this tree is as much a friend to me as any other friend, possibly more so because it doesn't see me as a madman to be avoided." The small blue mouse rolls his eyes at this. "It's a tree Curlos, it doesn't _see_ anything." Curlos chuckled quietly. "That's where you're wrong, this tree has seen more than you could ever imagine, let alone experience."

Broccolo shook his head in exasperation. "After spending as much time in The Void as I have, I can imagine a fair bit Curlos." Curlos finally turned to look at his companion. "I know, I'm not saying you haven't, but this tree has seen so many come and go, seen some rise from the ashes and some fall to madness. It has witnessed all that has happened here since it's own arrival." Broccolo still wasn't fazed by all this. "So what are you saying goodbye for anyway?" Curlos grins at the rodent, not his typical grin of madness but one that looks genuinely happy. Broccolo finds himself more terrified of this completely sincere smile than of any crazy smirk Curlos had had before and starts to back away. "Today is the day I'm getting out of The Void."

Broccolo is dumbstruck at this, but before he can vocalize his thoughts to accuse this of being crazy even by Curlos's standards the brown sheep takes off towards the mountains at a sprint. Broccolo curses under his breath and runs after Curlos.
Curlos gets to the cliff and looks up, a few villagers peer out from their hiding places to see the spectacle. Exited murmurs emit from the shadows at the scene as Curlos begins climbing. "What is that crazy sheep-" "-is that Curlos-" "My word he's naked!" "-shut up Hippeaux..."

Curlos continues his accent with ease. _Perhaps I'm as surefooted as a mountain goat, or perhaps I just had more than my fair share of practice on these cliffs._ Curlos chuckled to himself. He was getting close to the top when something appeared in his peripheral vision. Chancing a glance down Curlos saw a blue alligator glaring up at him. _Hmmm, I don't suppose Allie is here to say goodbye?_ A load roar echoed through the unstable cliffs that Curlos was scaling. _Nope, guess not._

The mountains rumbled as huge rocks tumbled around Curlos, he tries to peer through the thick cloud of dust to see where the rocks are falling but his eyes begin to water and he shuts them tightly and clings to the cliff. The spectators hold their breath waiting for the dust to clear. At the rumbling subsides noone can see Curlos. Broccolo feels his blood run cold as his eyes dart frantically in an attempt to spot Curlos. The mouse turns to glare at the alligator and before he knew what he was doing he found himself on her back pounding with his tiny fists and biting when he got the chance. Allie stumbled backwards into a rope that is pulled taut and falls to the ground with a loud thud. A pink squirrel darts out and quickly hogties the gator.

Broccolo pants heavily from the exhaustion. "Thanks Peanut, I owe ya one." Peanut winks at her friend. "Darn right you do." She says with a smirk, but her mirth fades when she sees the sadness in Broccolo's eyes as he gazes up at the cliff.
Suddenly part of the cliff seems to lift up and shake away the dirt like a dog, revealing a sheep who had managed to vanish completely and dramatically for the first time since his arrival. He coughs as he wipes the dust from his eyes to gaze down at the shocked crowd. "I guess it was the scarf messing up my ability to vanish, I owe Bangle 50 bells." He mutters to himself before he continues his climb.

Curlos finally reaches the top ledge of the cliff, as he starts to pull himself up a paw reaches out to help. Curlos peers up at a white mouse with a guitar slung over her shoulder as she helped him up. "Hey slowpoke, I beat you here." Bella says with amusement in her voice. "Pssh, whatever Bella, you had a lot longer to get up here." Curlos teased. Bella paused for a moment. "Did... You just talk in a different font?" Curlos chuckles. "You can't hear fonts Bella, you're so crazy."

Bella rolls her eyes at the sheep's shenanigans, before pulling out a scarf patterned like a reggae shirt. "Yeah, I'm the crazy one, put some clothes on, ya crazy nudist." Curlos takes the scarf and considers how much more his friends would have teased him over stealth had he been wearing this colorful accessory. "Ready to go?" Bella asks, interrupting him from his thoughts. "Yeah, let's go. Time to find someone else who will cringe in horror as the horrible tier 5 villagers crush their precious hybrids with awful house placement." Curlos jests. Bella tries not to laugh as she strolls off. "Yeah, I'll bet you set a new record for being voided with that attitude." Curlos cackles a bit. "I should hope so, The Void is where all my friends are after all, I'm sure they'll miss me there..."


----------



## toxapex (Apr 13, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Something I whipped up in like ten minutes. (I made my mayor look so evil!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*When you realize you never voided Easton and his house has been just sitting there as a tent full of Easter stuff for almost a year*

Ayyy lmao

Anyways, I'll try to get some art of some sort done soon. I don't want to see this thread die, as I like its idea.


----------



## Wishii (Oct 24, 2015)

Spoiler







 a drawing of my last voided villager, Groucho just because


----------



## Beardo (Oct 25, 2015)

I want to write a story or something, but I'd rather do it with someone else. If anyone wants to do a little story with alternating chapters, VM me!


----------



## mintellect (Oct 25, 2015)

This looks like fun  I deleted a town a while back and maybe I could write about it.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 31, 2015)

So this doesn't die, I'm going to start...

Before I begin, some info:

Sara- Mayor of Startown, bright, cheerful, sassy, but in situations like this she gets very upset.
Candi- Human Resident of Startown, sweet, cheerful, youthful, runs a candy shop.
Crystal/Jinx- Human Resident of Startown, a witch (literally), mysterious, dark, a little bossy
Startown- The town that was deleted.
Keiran- Future resident of Heaven, Shy, quiet, likes Japanese, zen things and cats



Spoiler: Prolouge



_"...Are you sure you want to do this, Mayor?" Are you really, really sure?"
I saw the sadness in Isabelle's eyes, something I had never seen before. I really didn't want to leave this town, but I felt as if I had no choice.
"Y-yes," I said, chocking up.
Isabelle sighed sadly. "Very well." She pushed back the shelf of books behind my desk, revealing a door. She went inside and came out with a small transparent sphere. "This is a bomb. I-it's set to destroy this town in exactly ten minutes. G-get all the human residents and get on the train..." A single tear fell from her eye.
"But what about the animals?" I say, trying to keep from bursting into tears. "A-and you...?"
Isabelle swallowed. "I-I'll be fine. We'll be fine... J-just go. Don't waste any time."
I turned around and left the town hall, but not before looking around one last time. I'll always remember that dark green.
I realized it has already been a minute, so I ran, and didn't look back.
After getting Candi and Crystal from their homes, we had two minutes left. I saw Isabelle place the bomb in the center of town.
"Get on the train! Hurry up!" She shouted, her face wet with tears.
We turned around to go. "Wait! Mayor Sara!" She said. 
I turned back and went up to her. "Take this," she said, sliding a red bracelet with bells on it on my wrist. It looked just like her hair tie.
"N-never forget me..." She said quietly. "I'm sure we'll meet again... Some day... Somewhere.."
The bomb started to beep, indicating one minute was left. "Go!" Isabelle choked. "Hurry!"
Me and the others ran towards the train station, where the train was waiting. "So long! Good bye! Good luck in your new life!" Porter called as I stepped on, clearly hiding how upset he was. The train sped off, and I looked back just in time to see Isabelle wave just before the bomb exploded. It created a bright firery burst, and I saw houses, trees, and buildings rip apart and fly through the air.
I closed my eyes and looked away. I didn't want that to make me more upset. And I definitely didn't want to see the bodies of  my residents and Isabelle all...
I stopped there. I didn't want to get too dark. It'd just make me more upset... And terrify people reading my thoughts, or something.
"W-where is this train going...?" I turned to Candi. She shrugged sadly.
"Next stop, The Void," the train driver announced.
The Void? Oh no...
"W-what's that?" Candi asked. "It sounds scary..."
"Sounds like a cool place," Crystal said quietly.
I shivered. The Void... I knew what that was. The place where all the deleted data went. Like us. Like our whole town.
I should've known... Staying in Startown would've been a million times better than this..._





Spoiler: Chapter 1-The Void



"Have a nice day!" The conductor said cheerfully as he pushed the three girls off the train and off the cliff.
The ground was soft, so they only ended up with a few bruises.
"Ow!!...W...where are we? Is this The Void?" Candi asked timidly.
Sara sighed. "Yeah... "
"I don't like it here. I want to go back to town...." Candi replied.
"We can't. Startown's gone. And I have no idea how to get out of here..." Sara said, looking up the steep cliff they were just pushed off. "Why don't we explore... Maybe we can find a way...."
"I don't know about you, but I'm staying here forever," Crysral said, looking around. "This place is amazing. Dark and dreary, just the way I like it." 
"Suit yourself," Sara replied, and her and Candi got up and started walking. They eventually came to a forest of cedar trees. They had an eerie air about them.
"I-I'm scared," Candi said, her voice shaking. She squeezed Sara's hand. 
"It'll be okay," Sara said. She wasn't scared, but some sort of feeling she couldn't describe. Some sort of... Emptiness.
After a while, the say a small light through the trees. 
"It's a campfire," Sara said. She and Candi walked through the trees to find a brown-haired boy wearing a dirty hoodie sitting on a log by the campfire, staring at it.
"H-hello," Candi said. "Can we sit here?"
The boy was very shy, and didn't look them straight in the eyes, but the girls understood his guesture to sit.
Sara was grateful she found this fire, it was so warm and bright, compared to the cold darkness that was The Void.
"So, what's your name?" She asked.
The boy looked down and thought for a minute. He took a deep breath and looked up, struggling to make eye contact and said, 
"M-my name is Keiran."
Sara smiled. "Nice to meetcha. How did you get here? Our town got deleted, and we had to take a train so we wouldn't..." She held her tears back, thinking about Isabelle. "...well, we ended up here."
Keiran thought. Should he tell them?
"Well...okay." He said quietly.



(Is the bomb too dark? I didn't include gore or anything but I dunno)


----------



## mintellect (Nov 3, 2015)

...guys? Hello?


----------



## AudyBanana (Nov 13, 2015)

I like your story, Diancie Rose! Here's chapter one of my story.



Spoiler: Roald The Brave: Chapter 1



Camping in BestTown was fun, because I ran all over the town! As a penguin, I prefer swimming, but on that day I did something different. I'm glad I did, because otherwise nobody would've warned me. 

I wasn't really looking where I was going, and I crashed into a goat with black fur. We both fell into the dirt. I stood up and asked, "Are you okay, ladybro?"

The goat said "I'm fine," then stood up and asked, "Who are you? I haven't seen you in town before."

"I'm Roald, the muscular champion!" I said proudly.

"I'm Nan!" the goat replied.

 "I'm camping in town today! It's so fun, ladybro!" I said happily.

"Oh no." said Nan, her eyes wide in fear. "You're not the mayor's dreamie, Stinky, and you don't sound like a  cranky, a personality the mayor wants. You're doomed." A tear ran down her cheek.

"What?" I said. "I'm going to DIE!?!?"  

"No," Nan said sadly. "Worse. If the mayor doesn't invite you to live in our village by 6 a.m., you'll go to The Void. It's where all the unwanted things go. It's cold, garbage is everywhere, and nobody cares about you because they're so concerned about their own survival. Good luck." Nan and I said goodbye.

I was too miserable to finish my workout, so I walked back to my tent. I sat in silence, with my beak in a frown. Then, the flap of my tent opened and A PUMPKIN HEAD CAME INSIDE! I was about to make a run for it, but then the pumpkin head said, "Hi, I'm Mayor Audrey." Whew! It was just the mayor wearing a mask from Halloween. 

_THIS IS MY CHANCE! _ I thought.

 "Hey, ladybro!" I said to the mayor. "What are your hobbies and interests?"

Audrey said, "I like reading, running-"

"I LIKE RUNNING TOO! We could run together, ladybro! However, if we're going to run together, it would be easier if we were in the same village. I should move here!" I smiled, hoping that Mayor Audrey would agree with my idea. 

"Your friends back home will probably miss you. Besides, an old friend is going to return to the village and run with me. " replied Audrey. 

As much as I lied about my hobbies to try to convince the mayor to let me move in, she never agreed. Eventually she said, "It's been nice chatting with you, Roald, but I have to attend to mayoral duties." Then she left.

I saw her around town and talked with her. I tried my best, but night came and the animals were going to bed. Audrey said she was tired and had to go to sleep. I was starting to get tired too. It was time to give up.

_NO! A champion never gives up!_ I thought. I ran to Audrey's house and knocked on her door. She opened it, looking groggy and angry. "I was just about to fall asleep... What do you want?" Clearly, she thought I was annoying for constantly asking to move to BestTown.

"To move to this village! I'll leave you alone if you let me. And we can run together!" I smiled. She would probably do anything to make me leave her alone. 

But, once again, she declined my offer. I knocked on her door multiple times, and we both became more tired and irritated. Finally, I decided to give up. Nothing would convince her to let me move in. Like Nan said, I was doomed.

I decided to gather fruit so I wouldn't starve in the cruel Void. I filled up my pockets with full baskets of fruit so I could keep myself alive for at least a little while. I then thought about water, so I filled bottles so I wouldn't thirst during Void workouts. Then, I wondered if there were fights in the Void. Probably, with such limited resources and no laws. I bought some medicine to help heal cuts. I had to drop some food to make space for water and medicine, but it was worth it. I was then ready to go to The Void.

I ran back to my tent and curled up in my sleeping bag. I had a terrible nightmare about The Void.

_ Animals screamed as they tried not to be crushed by falling furniture. Many died, and the survivors fought over a winter coat they found in a heap of unwanted things. Animals were shoved and hurt, until a tiger won the coat. The rest of the animals were bleeding and shivering. A cat with a huge bloody gash on her cheek said, "Roald, this is your last chance! You are a champion, and if you try your best, you won't end up like us!" She was then tackled by a rhino, and all of her peaches were pulled out of her pockets._

I woke up in my tent, sweating in fear. I had to listen to the cat's advice! But then I remembered the mayor's annoyed, tired face. There was nothing I could do to avoid my fate. 

I looked at my watch. It said 5:57. _Only three minutes left!_

My tent flap opened, and Nan came inside. "Hey, ladybro," I said sadly.

" I wanted to say goodbye to you, so I woke up a few minutes early." Nan explained. "Good luck surviving in The Void. A pig named Rasher survived and escaped from The Void. I hope you can too. If you do, you should write a book about it. It would be an interesting book for me to read. Nice meeting you, Roald... Goodbye." said Nan, tears rolling down her face. "Goodbye, Nan. Nice knowing you," I said, checking my watch. 5:59. "Nan, one minute left! Get out of the tent, before you're voided with it!" I shouted. Nan ran out of the tent, and I stared at my watch, waiting.

Just as my watch said 6:00 a.m., I felt me and the tent falling. The wind blew the flap open, and I fell forward. I screamed, falling out of the tent and into the darkness.


----------

